# Welchen Film habt ihr zuletzt im Kino gesehen?



## Yaglan (15. April 2012)

Meiner war iron Sky. Toller Film hätte net gedacht das der so durchgeknallt ist.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. April 2012)

Battleship - was soll amn schreiben ? Der Film hat das was man bei den Trailern erwartet hat - Äkschen, Äkschen, erinnert an Transformers und sagte ich schon Äkschen ? Aber das wollte ich ja und es rummste daß ich mich schon auf die blu ray freue damit es zu Hause auch so rappelt. Gebe dem Film ein 8/10 da mich fast nix gestört hat - viel Tiefgang sollte man ja hier nicht erwarten...Und er ist deutlcih besser als z.B. Battle Los Angeles.


----------



## ego1899 (23. April 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Und er ist deutlcih besser als z.B. Battle Los Angeles.



Sehe ich genauso, allerdings is das auch keine Glanztat ^^

Wenn man Action sehen will, was man ja irgendwo erwartet wenn man sich sowas ansieht, kann man ihn sich ruhig antun.
Die einzigen Kritik-Punkte die ich hätte:

Die Amis sind halt mal wieder die saucoolen, Schlachtschiffe und andere Kriegsmaschinerie is halt einfach noch geiler wenn man die Bilder mit AC/DC untermalt... Die Charaktere sind genauso austauschbar, wie die Handlung vorhersehbar ist.

Und eine Sache fand ich irgendwie unlogisch.



Spoiler



Warum bekommt Hoppers großer Bruder eigentlich am Ende ne Auszeichnung? Er hat doch nich mehr getan als ganz am Anfang zu sterben?  Ok hoher Rang und so, aber ansonsten hat er den Löffel abgegeben wie jeder andere auf seinem Schiff auch... ^^ 
Ok, is jetzt auch nix weltbewegendes...



Von mir ne 6/10 und das nicht wegen der Dinge die ich bemängele, sondern weil er einfach nich mehr hergibt. Das hab ich vorher alles schon erwartet und wurde daher nicht "enttäuscht" sag ich mal ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (24. April 2012)

Ich hab mir den nun auch anschauen müssen, nachdem der hier so mehr oder weniger für schaubar erklärt wurde.

Battleship

Ich find den aber einfach nur schlecht.
Für einen Actionfilm zieht der sich unheimlich in die länge und ist an vielen Stellen total langweilig.

Viele dinge verstehe ich auch gar nicht z.B. warum töten die aliens keine Menschen sondern nur so nutzlosen krempel wie Brücken.
Was wollen die jungs überhaupt auf der erde?
Warum putzen sie das 3. schiff nicht einfach auch weg am anfang?
Warum lassen sie sich durch ein verstellen der geschütztürme derart irritieren? ein mensch hätte mit einem lächeln auf den lippen den feuerbefehl gegeben.

charakter.
es war mir noch nie so egal ob jemand stirbt oder nicht wie in diesem film.

er hätte zu beginn den kollisionskurs beibehalten sollen.

die ausrede es ist ein actionfilm entschuldigt nicht die tatsache einen schlechten film zu machen.

4/10


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Viele dinge verstehe ich auch gar nicht z.B. warum töten die aliens keine Menschen sondern nur so nutzlosen krempel wie Brücken.
> Was wollen die jungs überhaupt auf der erde?
> Warum putzen sie das 3. schiff nicht einfach auch weg am anfang?
> Warum lassen sie sich durch ein verstellen der geschütztürme derart irritieren? ein mensch hätte mit einem lächeln auf den lippen den feuerbefehl gegeben.



Mir waren die Charaktere auch ziemlich egal... Und halt so ne Rihanna da rumhüpfen zu lassen, naja... Wohl kaum wegen ihrem Talent als Schauspielerin. Einfach nur Promo halt.
Aber zu deinen Fragen...:

Sie zerstören die Infrastruktur, daher greifen sie Dinge wie die Brücke an.
Menschen haben sie teilweise verschont, da sie keine Bedrohung darstellten. Kann man von der "Seeschlacht" ableiten. Sie haben das Schlachtschiff nicht beschossen als es abdrehte und die Waffen gestreckt haben.

Das dritte Schiff? Weiß jetzt nich wa du meinst irgendwie... Die haben doch versucht alles wegzuputzen, wenn sie denn eine Möglichkeit hatten?
Kann es sein das du von diesem mobilen Schutzschildgeneratordingens sprichst? Ja das hab ich auch irgendwie nich verstanden... Wahrscheinlich weil die Prioritäten ein wenig anders gesetzt wurden und erstmal das bekämpft, was in dem Moment die größte Bedrohung darstellt ^^
Obwohl es sinnvoller gewesen wäre den Schutzschild auszuschalten... Naja egal...

Warum sie am Ende nich schießen... Naja keine Ahnung vielleicht haben sie ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen... xD

Ja und was sie auf der Erde wollen? Naja Aufgrund der geringen Anzahl wohl sowas wie ein Spähtrupp, der untersucht wo das Signal herkommt was die Menschen ins All gesendet haben...
Aber wenn sie sich so ruckzuck durchs All bewegen können hätte ihnen eigentlich schon eher auffallen können das da irgendwo ein Planet mit ähnlichen atmosphärischen Bedingungen rumeiert... ^^


Naja so würde ich das jetzt alles erklären wenn ich der Regisseur wäre... Ich find ihn aber genauso müllig wie du... ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (25. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Sie zerstören die Infrastruktur, daher greifen sie Dinge wie die Brücke an.
> Menschen haben sie teilweise verschont, da sie keine Bedrohung darstellten. Kann man von der "Seeschlacht" ableiten. Sie haben das Schlachtschiff nicht beschossen als es abdrehte und die Waffen gestreckt haben.
> 
> Das dritte Schiff? Weiß jetzt nich wa du meinst irgendwie... Die haben doch versucht alles wegzuputzen, wenn sie denn eine Möglichkeit hatten?
> ...



Ja das stimmt aber wozu die Infrastruktur zerstören? Nur das niemand auf den Hügel mit den Satellitenschüsseln kommt? Da wollte ja sowieso keiner hin bis auf die 3 die ohne hin schon da waren. 
Überhaupt all die hohen Tiere bei Nasa, Airforce etc schneiden saumässig schlecht ab in dem streifen. den die machen nichts anderes als miteinander plaudern.

hehe nein ich meine warum die aliens das 3. schlachtschiff nicht weggeputzt haben. es hat genau gleich ausgesehen wie die anderen beiden die schon auf sie geschossen haben und fährt kollisionskurs. und die aliens zögern. aber naja ich schätze das musste halt einfach sein den wer will scho einen 30min film sehen.


----------



## ego1899 (25. April 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hehe nein ich meine warum die aliens das 3. schlachtschiff nicht weggeputzt haben. es hat genau gleich ausgesehen wie die anderen beiden die schon auf sie geschossen haben und fährt kollisionskurs. und die aliens zögern. aber naja ich schätze das musste halt einfach sein den wer will scho einen 30min film sehen.



Achsoooo. Naja das haben sie gemacht, weil der Hauptdarsteller an Bord war und sie natürlich wussten, dass die Menschheit ohne ihn überhaupt keine Chance hat. Das hätte den Film dann nicht so in die länge gezogen, da sie die Menschen überrant hätten... Ergo: Sie wollten den Zuschauer nicht langweilen! Sind also doch ganz nett, diese Aliens... ^^

Anbei könnte nicht mal jemand die Grammatik im Titel ändern? Ich empfehle in Zukunft weniger ins Kino zu gehen und sich die 2 Stunden hinzusetzen und ein wenig zu lernen 

Zuletzt gesehen: "Das gibt Ärger"

Joooaa... Is jetzt nix weltbewegendes, aber man kann ihn sich ansehen. Ein paar Lacher sind auf jeden Fall dabei. Wenn man mit dem Freund, bzw der Freundin ins Kino gehen muss ist das ein guter Kompromiss sag ich mal...
Ich würde ihm eine 6,5/10 geben... (Mag für viele schlecht wirken, is es aber nich. Ich finde nur das viele zu viele Filme grundlos an Bewertungen zw. 7-10 kommen, siehe IMDB  )


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2012)

Topic: Was habt ihr zuletzt im Kino gesehen .. nicht "Seitenlange Grundsatzdiskussion über den jeweiligen Film.". Es ist kein Problem zum genannten Film dafür nen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen.


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. April 2012)

Gestern: Tribute von Panem - the Hunger Games. 

Yeah! Super-toller Kinofilm!


----------



## lavax (26. April 2012)

Iron Sky - war sehr positiv überrascht


----------



## BoP78 (26. April 2012)

Auch Iron Sky. Netter Film und nette Hauptdarstellerin^^


----------



## Teena (26. April 2012)

Hunger Games ;-)


----------



## bkeleanor (27. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Topic: Was habt ihr zuletzt im Kino gesehen .. nicht "Seitenlange Grundsatzdiskussion über den jeweiligen Film.". Es ist kein Problem zum genannten Film dafür nen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen.



sorry aber was nützt der ganze thread wenn man über die filme nicht diskutieren soll/darf?
einfach nur den namen des films mitteilen ist genauso sinnlos wie wenn ich ihn auf facebook oder twitter poste.


----------



## sympathisant (27. April 2012)

les gerade die "die tribute von panem"-bücher. sind besser als gedacht, besonders die politischen aspekte. hab die befürchtung, dass der film nur auf das reine "hungergame" ausgerichtet ist und das ganze drumherum (widerstand, rebellion, ...) vernachlässigt wird? wie sehens die leute, die den film gesehen haben?


heute abend: *the avengers*.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. April 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> les gerade die "die tribute von panem"-bücher. sind besser als gedacht, besonders die politischen aspekte. hab die befürchtung, dass der film nur auf das reine "hungergame" ausgerichtet ist und das ganze drumherum (widerstand, rebellion, ...) vernachlässigt wird? wie sehens die leute, die den film gesehen haben?



deine befürchtungen sind berechtigt. Das wieso und warum wird nur am rande erwähnt. es gibt zwar eine szene in der sowas wie eine rebellion entstehen könnte doch verliert sich das irgendwie wieder.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (27. April 2012)

Iron Sky wirklich geiler Film


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. April 2012)

Hunger Games: 7/10
The Avengers: 10/10


----------



## Ellesmere (28. April 2012)

American Pie 3/5

Ich hab gelacht-was gibt es mehr zu sagen?

Ausser: Könnt ein Mod die Grammatik im Titel ändern? Danke!


----------



## Kamsi (29. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AqfQ9RH7tlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war ganz gut


----------



## ego1899 (30. April 2012)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> The Avengers: 10/10



Echt jetzt? Is das jetzt nur die Meinung eines Fanboys? Irgendwie kann ich das nich wirklich glauben


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Is das jetzt nur die Meinung eines Fanboys? Irgendwie kann ich das nich wirklich glauben



doch irgendwie schon...vielleicht nicht gerade eine 10/10 aber iron man reist die karre aus dem dreck.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Mai 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> doch irgendwie schon...vielleicht nicht gerade eine 10/10 aber iron man reist die karre aus dem dreck.


Na hoffentlich ist er besser als Iron Man 2. Was eine Enttäuschung, fast durchweg nur Gequatsche und der Endkampf zwischen dem Russen und den beiden Iron-Typen nach wenigen Sekunden vorbei. Da geht bei den Avengers hoffentlich (deutlich!) mehr.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Mai 2012)

hab jetzt mit meinem kumpel auch nachträglich "battleship" geschaut und wir fanden ihn klasse...
natürlich wird einem in so einem film nicht der sinn des lebens näher gebracht und tiefgründige charaktere udn verschachtelte handlungen sucht man da auch vergeblich,aber hey...ich geh in einen actionfilm um action zu sehen...da schmeckt das popcorn nochmal so gut,wenn von ac/dc "thunder" im dolby-surround-sound wummert udn das fette schlachtschiff auf der grossbildleinwand ablegt um den aliens gehörig in den a...zu treten...
ich will beim actionfilm das die leinwand explodiert und das tat es verdammt nochmal echt gut.....da mach ich mir keine gedanken ob da logikfehler drin sind...anspruchsvolle filme schau ich daheim auf dvd...

also die trailer sind ja vielversprechend von the avengers...aber was mich nervt ist das peinliche kostüm von Cap(catain america)...das sieht dermassen blöd aus,dass mich das (fast) vom besuch dieses filmes abhält.wie kann man den held meiner kindheit nur so verunglimpfen????ich habe die comics der Rächer anfang der 80er verschlungen udn befürchte jetzt ein mögliches schockerlebnis...


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hab jetzt mit meinem kumpel auch nachträglich "battleship" geschaut und wir fanden ihn klasse...
> natürlich wird einem in so einem film nicht der sinn des lebens näher gebracht und tiefgründige charaktere udn verschachtelte handlungen sucht man da auch vergeblich,aber hey...ich geh in einen actionfilm um action zu sehen...da schmeckt das popcorn nochmal so gut,wenn von ac/dc "thunder" im dolby-surround-sound wummert udn das fette schlachtschiff auf der grossbildleinwand ablegt um den aliens gehörig in den a...zu treten...
> ich will beim actionfilm das die leinwand explodiert und das tat es verdammt nochmal echt gut.....da mach ich mir keine gedanken ob da logikfehler drin sind...anspruchsvolle filme schau ich daheim auf dvd...



Gut, das ist Ansichtssache und ich lasse dir deinen Spass. Wo es aber absolut keine Toleranz verträgt ist bei AC/DC. Der song heisst Thunderstruck!


----------



## ego1899 (3. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt, nachdem ich mich die ganze Zeit erfolgreich gedrückt habe, doch mal die Tribute von Blanem geguckt...

War jetzt doch gar nich soooo schlecht wie ich dachte... Ich hätte vorher nich bei so nem Making Of reinschalten sollen. 

"Wir haben die Darsteller absichtlich nicht in Martial Arts o.Ä. trainiert, damit die Kämpfe NOCH realistischer aussehen"
"Die und die is einfach die PERFEKTE Besetzung, NIEMAND sonst hätte die Rolle so gut spielen können"
"Ein unvergessliches Erlebnis"

Blaaa blaaa blaaa wie bei jedem Making Of und am Ende war der Film doch total bescheiden... ^^

Kann man sich ansehen, * 7/10*


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Heute morgen mal 21. Jump Street angeguckt...

Hätte ich nich gedacht fand den ziemlich witzig, eigentlich durchgehend... 
Mit der Serie halt nich wirklich zu vergleichen, da die wohl ernster war. Hab mir das aber nur sagen lassen, hat mich damals nich wirklich interessiert... ^^
Aber die meisten hier waren da wohl noch flüssig, oder sind noch mitm Lametter um den Christbaum gerannt...


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (18. Mai 2012)

Gestern auch 21 Jump Street gesehen. Fand den Film auch genial, vor allem sind die Schauspieler richtig geil . Die zwei sollten mehrere Filme zusammen machen!


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mit der Serie halt nich wirklich zu vergleichen, da die wohl ernster war.



Der Humor war subtiler - aber es war eine ernsthafte Krimiserie.


Achja zuletzt gesehen am Montag:

The Avengers  .. extrem unterhaltsam <3 Ich hätts btw. nicht gedacht - hab auch nix erwartet oder so, aber ich war echt begeistert.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> The Avengers .. extrem unterhaltsam <3 Ich hätts btw. nicht gedacht - hab auch nix erwartet oder so, aber ich war echt begeistert.



Ebenso... Hab ihn mir die ganze Zeit nich angesehen weil ich so gar nich auf diesen Comic-Kram abfahr, aber fand ihn überraschenderweise doch recht unterhaltsam... Man darf halt keinen Nerd dabei haben ^^

Beim "Kampf" zwischen Hulk und Loki hab ich mich soooo bepisst ich konnt nich mehr xD


----------



## 4rg0n (20. Mai 2012)

Ich hab als letztes... ääähm Ed Wood gesehen. Ein Film über einen Trash Regisseur aus den 50ern glaub ich. Von Tim Burton mit Johnny Depp in der Hauptrolle und Bill fucking Murray spielt ne Tunte xD


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2012)

Hab letztens mit ein paar Freunden "Project X" angeguckt, war ganz witzig, stellenweise paar echt gute Punchlines und alles in allem aufjedenfall sehenswert!


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (21. Mai 2012)

Gestern Dark Shadows gesehen. Sparrt euch das Geld, der Film ist nichts besonderes.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2012)

Dark Shadows
Ganz deiner Meinung ist wirklich nichts besonderes. Da hätten sie viel mehr draus machen können.

21 Jump Street
War ok hat mir persönlich aber auch nicht so gut gefallen, da viel zuviele witze auf das schwulen konto gehen. sowas kann ich einfach nichts abgewinnen. Damit mein ich, dass viele jokes darauf abzielen das man annimmt die beiden sind schwul.


----------



## Maddis1337 (22. Mai 2012)

Tribute von Panem


----------



## shadow24 (24. Mai 2012)

auch jetzt endlich the avengers gesehen udn fand ihn von den actionszenen ganz ordentlich..bin mit schlimmsten befürchtungen reingegangen udn relativ zufrieden wieder raus...einzige fehler:ich hätte mit einem kumpel da reingehen sollen udn nicht mit meiner frau die doch sehr wenig begeistert vom film war...ist halt kult...


----------



## painINprogress (24. Mai 2012)

Mhh zuletzt war ich in Iron Sky


----------



## Ogil (27. Mai 2012)

Heute auch "Avengers Assemble" im Kino gesehen. Durchaus gute Unterhaltung - und mehr beansprucht der Film ja auch garnicht fuer sich. Neben anstaendig Action auch ein paar nette Lacher - was will man mehr?


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

gestern noch in nem kleinen 50 leute kino iron sky angeschaut 

War überascht der film hatte was - dachte erst hier wird nur über die deutschen gelästert aber es ging viel mehr um die allgemeine welt politik



Spoiler



die usa hat die volle brandseite bekommen - die nazis wurden halt als stumpfe soldaten gezeigt aber die usa als verschlagen, hinterhältig und immer auf ihren vorteil bedacht und griechenland hat auch noch einen seitenhieb bekommen


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Juni 2012)

Viele Leute haben mich im Kino gesehen. Huzzah.


----------



## Rifter (1. Juni 2012)

Das letzte mal im Kino... wow lang her... hmm 

Könnt mich irren aber zuletzt war ich in Gran Torino

Sehr schöner Film! Hab mir die DVD geholt...


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Juni 2012)

Snowwhite and the Huntsman

Erster Film mit Kristen Stewart, den ich gesehen habe. Sie hat tatsächlich genau 2 Gesichtsausdrücke: Mund auf, Mund zu. Wobei Mund auf weit häufiger vorkommt. Sogar der animierte Troll hat in seinen 2 Minuten Bildschirmzeit mehr Emotionen gekonnt als die Schauspielerin im ganzen Film.

Zwischenzeitig war Chris Hemsworth mal kurz "weg", also ich hab gehofft, er holt sich Mjolnir.


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Snowwhite and the Huntsman
> 
> Erster Film mit Kristen Stewart, den ich gesehen habe. Sie hat tatsächlich genau 2 Gesichtsausdrücke: Mund auf, Mund zu. Wobei Mund auf weit häufiger vorkommt. Sogar der animierte Troll hat in seinen 2 Minuten Bildschirmzeit mehr Emotionen gekonnt als die Schauspielerin im ganzen Film.
> 
> Zwischenzeitig war Chris Hemsworth mal kurz "weg", also ich hab gehofft, er holt sich Mjolnir.



Wooohooo  
Endlich mal jemand der mir zustimmt.
Ich mag Dich, Doofkatze


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (4. Juni 2012)

Basic Instinct

kein Witz, seit dem waren wir nicht mehr im Kino.
haben uns Avatar gar nicht angetan, die StarWars I-III lieber direkt auf DVD geholt und somit ja ne Menge Geld gespart. 12€ für einmal gucken, mir einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Rifter (4. Juni 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> Basic Instinct
> 
> kein Witz, seit dem waren wir nicht mehr im Kino.
> haben uns *Avatar *gar nicht angetan, die StarWars I-III lieber direkt auf DVD geholt und somit ja ne Menge Geld gespart. 12€ für einmal gucken, mir einfach zu teuer.



Stimmt, in Avatar war ich auch noch...   
Hat sich echt gelohnt - war ein geiler Film. Nicht viel Story aber Bildgewaltig!
So was muss man im Kino gesehn haben


----------



## -Dacro- (4. Juni 2012)

Harry Potter 6


----------



## ego1899 (6. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Snowwhite and the Huntsman
> 
> Erster Film mit Kristen Stewart, den ich gesehen habe. Sie hat tatsächlich genau 2 Gesichtsausdrücke: Mund auf, Mund zu. Wobei Mund auf weit häufiger vorkommt. Sogar der animierte Troll hat in seinen 2 Minuten Bildschirmzeit mehr Emotionen gekonnt als die Schauspielerin im ganzen Film.



In der Tat. Aber im Gegensatz zu ihrem Beileid Filmen konnte sie mal grade Sätze sprechen, sogar so das man sie versteht. Macht das ganze natürlich nicht besser. Fand den Film aber trotzdem jetzt nich sooooo schlecht, hab ehrlich gesagt aber auch nix erwartet...

Der beste Moment im Film war eigentlich als ich von der Toilette wieder kam und ich meinen Kumpel gefragt hab was denn passiert sei...

"Ja die eine da is abgehauen irgendwie..."

-"Wer denn?"

"Ja die Vampir-Futt"


Was hab ich gelacht mir tut heute noch alles weh... 



Zuletzt gesehen: Bad Sitter

Genau das was man halt erwartet... Die Lacher kann man an einer Hand abzählen, wenn überhaupt. Sehr flach. Eindeutig für´s jüngere Publikum...


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Snowwhite and the Huntsman
> 
> Erster Film mit Kristen Stewart, den ich gesehen habe. Sie hat tatsächlich genau 2 Gesichtsausdrücke: Mund auf, Mund zu. Wobei Mund auf weit häufiger vorkommt. Sogar der animierte Troll hat in seinen 2 Minuten Bildschirmzeit mehr Emotionen gekonnt als die Schauspielerin im ganzen Film.
> 
> Zwischenzeitig war Chris Hemsworth mal kurz "weg", also ich hab gehofft, er holt sich Mjolnir.




absolutes sign...
waren gestern da drin...hab mir irgendwie mehr vom film versprochen,aber neben fehlender action,total blassen hauptdarstellern,massenhaften durchhängern und abgehackter story, fehlte mir einfach irgendwie der rote faden im film...
udn wieder einmal haben mein kumpel und ich  uns von einem trailer blenden lassen,welcher sich dann als reinfall entpuppte... 

einziger lichtblick im film war der besuch des "feenreiches" mit seinem fantasyvollem ambiente...was allerdings der riesenhirsch da darstellen sollte und warum der überhaupt auftrat, bleibt mir, wie viele andere dinge im film, ein rätsel...


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juni 2012)

MiB 3

nicht schlecht, wesentlich besser als der zweite teil. nette gags bezüglich der zeitreise ... und auch er war einer von ihnen. ;-)


----------



## NoHeroIn (8. Juni 2012)

"Safe" gestern Nacht im Kino. Mit Jason Statham der das tut, was er immer tut. 

Wenn man keinen Anspruch erwartet sondern Action und Ballerei und Statham mag, kann man sich den durchaus angucken.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (10. Juni 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> "Safe" gestern Nacht im Kino. Mit Jason Statham der das tut, was er immer tut.
> 
> Wenn man keinen Anspruch erwartet sondern Action und Ballerei und Statham mag, kann man sich den durchaus angucken.



Die sollen endlich mal Crank 3 bringen!


----------



## Remaire (10. Juni 2012)

The Avenger's war einfach nur geil.

Würde mich über einen neuen Teil von Fluch der Karibik freuen.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Juni 2012)

Show White and the huntsman.

ein weiterer film den man sich 1 mal ansehen kann, sich dabei nicht unbedingt langweilt aber der einem auch nicht weiter in erinnerung bleibt.
es ist nun 4 Tage her seit ich den film gesehen habe und das einzige was mir geblieben ist, ist die grosse stille am ende. nachdem show white zur königin gekrönt wurde und alle applaudiert haben, wartete ich auf eine ansprache oder eine dankes rede oder irgendwas, was aber nicht kam.

5.5/10
nicht zu empfehlen und ganz besonders nicht in 3D.


----------



## Numbe (12. Juni 2012)

Ziemlich beste Freunde. - War für mich persönlich einer der besten Filme der letzten Jahre.

Ich bin lange schon nicht mehr mit einem stummen Lächeln aus dem Kinosaal gekommen und wusste nicht, ob ich heulen oder lachen soll. Einfach schön.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> nachdem show white zur königin gekrönt wurde und alle applaudiert haben, wartete ich auf eine ansprache oder eine dankes rede oder irgendwas, was aber nicht kam.



Naja hätte das den Film für dich denn besser gemacht? Ich bin darüber ganz froh. Das wären noch 2-5 Minuten mehr verschwendete Zeit


----------



## gradof (12. Juni 2012)

Men in Black 3 

Ganz nett. Der Film hat mich 1 1/2 stunden ganz gut unterhalten. 6,5/10

und 

Project X

Also einfach mega. Wer Hangover mag wird diesen Film lieben. 9/10


----------



## ego1899 (15. Juni 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Gestern Dark Shadows gesehen. Sparrt euch das Geld, der Film ist nichts besonderes.



Hab ihn mir gestern angesehen, bin da völlig anderer Meinung.

Ich gebe zu ich war ein wenig unnüchtern, aber ich fand ihn eigentlich wirklich sehr lustig. Teilweise musste ich mich echt ganz schön zusammenreißen, da kommen die ein oder anderen äußerst amüsanten Sprüche vom Depp 

Ich kann ihn sehr empfehlen, im Kino gibt es zurzeit weitaus mülligeres...

8/10


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

> MiB 3
> nicht schlecht, wesentlich besser als der zweite teil. nette gags bezüglich der zeitreise ... und auch er war einer von ihnen. ;-)



Jop, dito. Hab mich allerdings die ganze Zeit gefragt wie der sechsjährige eine Reihe vor mir das aufnimmt. Aber wayne, is ja nich mein Kind. = )


----------



## Beefm4n! (26. Juni 2012)

Dark Shadows.

Ganz nett gemacht, aber mir fehlte irgendwie dieser typische Burton-Stil.


----------



## Silentbob92 (30. Juni 2012)

The Avengers super film


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juni 2012)

"Die Trauzeugen"	3/10 
Naja also wirkliche Lacher waren so gar keine dabei, es sei denn man bevorzugt einen eher flachen Humor...

Chernobyl Diaries 5/10
Also ich hab ihn mir schlimmer vorgestellt, kann man sich angucken aber man darf halt kein Highlight erwarten. Wenn man die Beschreibung liest erwartet man eigentlich weitaus schlimmeres... ^^


----------



## MayoAmok (30. Juni 2012)

Dein Weg





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yyX-rL_YPbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Martin Sheen geht für seinen verunglückten Sohn (real wie auch im Film Emilio Estevez, der auch Regie geführt hat) den Jakobsweg. 
Sehr bewegender und ergreifender Film, absolute Glanzleistung von Martin Sheen. Unbedingt anschauen.

9,5/10

The Amazing Spiderman





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZiXdQiM78s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch hier wieder Martin Sheen als Onkel Ben.
Ansonsten geiler Film, besserer Spidey als olle Heulsuse Tobey, Gwen Stacy (Emma Stone) stiehlt ihm aber in ihren Auftritten meist die Show). Alles in allem sehr überzeugend. So kanns weitergehen.

9/10


----------



## Phemeus (1. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2Hwx_pWqBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klasse Film der einfach zeigt, wie man eine Subkultur vertreiben kann und wie der Leitsatz der Politik "Für das Volk" ad absurdum geführt wird


----------



## Foxwood (5. Juli 2012)

Ich habe "The amazing Spiderman" gesehen. Er war sehr gut, wenn auch vielleicht nicht wirklich notwendig. Aber er ist wesentlich charakter-intensiver als die vorherigen Spidey-Filme und alleine schon dafür sehenswert.


----------



## Jueliette (8. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1byZkbNB3Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Prometheus in Amsterdam in IMAX 3D.Richtig geiler Film.Er handelt davon wo wir Menschen herkommen und wer uns erschaffen haben könnte.Der Film spielt im gleichen Universum wie Alien(1979), für Fans ein Muss.Eine Abwechslung zu den ganzen Filmen, wo man nicht nachdenken muss. 10/10


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Juli 2012)

zuletzt: The amazing Spiderman 9/10, sehr guter Film, wobei der alte Hauptdarsteller besser passte. (3D ist zu empfehlen)
davor: Die Tribute von Panem 8/10, ebenfalls sehr guter Film, interessante Story usw. 
davor: Snow White and the Huntsman 4/10, fand ihn nicht so berauschend, die Story ist ja allen halbwegs bekannt dazu noch ein wenig Liebesgeschichte...


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

ppplllzzzz giieeeeveeeee Prometheus!!!!!  & Daaaark Kneit Reis-es!!!! PLIIIIZZZEEEE


----------



## Magogan (22. Juli 2012)

Das A-Team ...

War aber im Jahre 2010 

Also der Film war ganz ok, ich kannte aber die Serie nicht ... Und es waren viele Fehler im Film (Kölner Dom in Frankfurt, Wüste mitten in Deutschland, ...) ... Dafür gab es einige lustige Stellen. Also vielleicht so 7/10


----------



## Königmarcus (22. Juli 2012)

zu letzt: Men in Black 3
davor: Avengers (3x) und Ziemlich beste Freunde


----------



## Evil Jered (28. Juli 2012)

Dark Knight Rises!... ein guter Abschluss der Triologie und ne Menge Gänsehaut und Action


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (28. Juli 2012)

Evil schrieb:


> Dark Knight Rises!... ein guter Abschluss der Triologie und ne Menge Gänsehaut und Action



Und 3 Stunden im Kino sitzen


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Und 3 Stunden im Kino sitzen




jo und sogar mit 10 min pause....
tja,weiss nich was ich von dem film halten soll...zu wenig kämpfe.udn wenn kämpfe dann ziemlich schwache kampfchoreographie,ein bissel zu langatmig...und ich mag das ja bei einer comicverfilmung nicht anführen,aber ein paar echt blöde logikfehler(will dabei nicht zu viel verraten)

ABER

irgendwie hat mich der film trotzdem gefesselt.ich glaube das die musik tatsächlich dafür verantwortlich war.die lief den ganzen,also wirklich den kompletten film,leise im hintergrund...dieses stück:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8NUy1KTtOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und eine nette wendung und eine überraschung zum ende des films


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (29. Juli 2012)

Gerade Batman geguckt. Echt geiler Film!! 

PS: Da kommt sicher noch ein Teil mit Robin


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juli 2012)

Die Gänsehaut-Momente bei TDKR hatte ich auch. Dennoch ... irgendwie ... ich habe keinen Joker erwartet. Grundsätzlich war auch Bane durchaus mit seiner Brutalität in Ordnung. Und dennoch waren die andauernden Faustkämpfe langweilig. Scarecrow/Crane fand ich übrigens super. Tod durch Exil :-)


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

MIB 3. Vor kurzem mit dem besten Kollegen und seiner Freundin. 

Der Film war richtig lustig und am Ende noch sehr rührend. Irgendwie schaffen es immer wieder so manche Komödien einen zu packen. :')

mfg


----------



## Tonkra (1. August 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Gerade Batman geguckt. Echt geiler Film!!
> 
> PS: Da kommt sicher noch ein Teil mit Robin




Ich fand die Spiderman Verfilmung einfach besser.

Batman war nicht schlecht keines wegs. beides hochwertige produktionen. Aber Spidey konnte mich irgendwie mehr "entertainen", seis durch spezialeffekte und meiner meinung nach wesentlich mehr comic anleihen.
Batman ist mir schon zu "real" geworden an gewissen stellen. der comic-gehalt von batman verblasst nurnoch als kleiner hintergrund.


----------



## Vogelsang (1. August 2012)

Hab als letztes im Kino Marvel's The Avengers in 3D gesehen.
Find den Film super und extrem kurzweilig. Könnte den täglich schauen.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (1. August 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises 8/10 (guter Abschluss trotz Logikfehler und schlechter Bane-Synchro)
Spider-Man 7/10 (Garfield is definitv der bessere Spidey  Und Emma Stone is auch heißer als Kirsten Dunst )
Men in Black 3 5/10 (Bin ein großer Fan des ersten Teils, aber schon Teil 2 war ja nich so pralle und auch der packt es einfach net)
Take Shelter 7/10 (Hammer Performance des Hauptdarstellers mit fiesem Ende)
American Pie 7/10 (allerdings auch nur wegen dem Nostalgie-Bonus)
Avengers 6/10 (hat mich nich so gepackt)


----------



## orkman (1. August 2012)

nananananana .... BATMAN natuerlich  .... gut der film ... dark knight rises wird aber der beste bleiben


----------



## ego1899 (2. August 2012)

Gerade Ted angeguckt.

Ich muss sagen das war der lustigste Film den ich mir in den letzten Jahren angeguckt hab. War da auch erst ziemlich skeptisch, hatte noch nicht mal nen Trailer gesehen, aber ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht und das wirklich durchgehen kann man sagen.

Glatte 10/10! 

Ich hab versucht irgendeinen Kritikpunkt zu finden, aber ich blieb erfolglos ^^ Kann ihn wirklich jedem empfehlen, und das ist nicht die Art von Film die ich mir normalerweise ansehe...


So jetzt mal schauen was der Bad Man so taugt


----------



## bkeleanor (3. August 2012)

the drift king rises...ähm dark knight rises

ich weiss nicht warum aber irgendwie kommen mir nur immer und immer wieder die dinge in den sinn die mich gestört haben an dem film.

solch inkompetente polizisten hab ich noch selten in einem film gesehen, damit fängts mal an.
bane müsste ca. in der hälfte des films verhungert sein.
der film hätte ganze 3 mal früher enden können als er es tat.

warum genau will jemand eine stadt zerstören aber bei der zerstörung selbst auch umkommen?
motiv habe ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## ego1899 (3. August 2012)

Ach keine Ahnung ich fand ihn irgendwie in Ordnung, aber die Punkte die du ansprichst naja... Hat mich irgendwie eh nich besonders interessiert...

Mich beschäftigt ne ganz andere Frage schon seit Bad Man Begins...

Warum spricht der Bettman ausschließlich mit seiner pööösen pööösen tiefen Stimme, auch vor Leuten die seine wahre Identität kennen? Das hat er jetzt in allen 3 Teilen gemacht ich versteh´s einfach nich das is so dämlich 

Alles in allem fand ich ihn doch ganz gut, auch wenn der letzte Teil wohl besser war. Gibt schlimmeres...


----------



## chrissy22 (3. August 2012)

Zwei beste Freunde 100/10 !!!


----------



## Knallfix (5. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ...
> 
> warum genau will jemand eine stadt zerstören aber bei der zerstörung selbst auch umkommen?
> motiv habe ich nicht verstanden.


Terroristen muss man nicht verstehen können 

Und Polizisten, naja Polizisten sind in Comics doch eh immer dämlich. Alleine schon um den Helden noch heller strahlen zu lassen.

Ahjo, Batman gesehen heute. Hinterher ne Träne im Auge gehabt 
Auch wenn man über dieses oder jenes streiten kann, wenn man mag. ich fand den Film sehr großartig.


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> solch inkompetente polizisten hab ich noch selten in einem film gesehen, damit fängts mal an.
> 
> warum genau will jemand eine stadt zerstören aber bei der zerstörung selbst auch umkommen?
> motiv habe ich nicht verstanden.



also mit den cops gebe ich dir recht.das war einer der hauptlogikfehler die mich gestört haben...

aber das mit der tochter von ras al ghul hat man doch schon hundert mal in anderen filmen gesehen,wo die tat eines anderen(vater,mutter,bruder,ehe-mann/frau),der beim versuch der ausübung seiner tat starb von dem entsprechenden personenkreis aus der klammer nachgeholt wird.udn dabei ist es zumeist egal was mit dieser person passiert...so,nach dem motto die rache ist mein und so...oft sind die ja auch irgendwie psychotisch oder wahnsinnig...anderes beispiel:würde der joker mit nem bombengürtel neben batman stehen,würde er nicht lange überlegen ob er ihn zündet...


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Warum spricht der Bettman ausschließlich mit seiner pööösen pööösen tiefen Stimme, auch vor Leuten die seine wahre Identität kennen? Das hat er jetzt in allen 3 Teilen gemacht ich versteh´s einfach nich das




ich denke das liegt daran das der stimmenverzerrer in seine gesichtsmaske integriert ist udn er immer mit der stimme spricht sobald er die maske anlegt....da würde ich das sogar noch unlogischer finden wenn er einen stimmenverzerrer in der maske hat welcher bei seinen feinden mit der tiefen stimme spricht aber sobald ein freund vor ihm steht mit der normalen stimme...


----------



## Necor87 (6. August 2012)

Zum Thema[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] Ras al Ghul´s Tochter muss ich sagen das es mich nicht überrascht hat da Batman ja in den Comics einen Sohn mit ihr hat.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Der von ihr ausgebildet wird und später zu Robin fünf wird.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wenn wir schon beim Thema Robin sind finde ich es sehr schade das sie Blake zum Robin gemacht haben und nicht Dick Grayson,[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]der ja der erste Robin war und später zu Nightwing wird.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Alles im allen war es aber ein guter Film.[/font]


----------



## bkeleanor (6. August 2012)

Ted

Wenn man sich nicht viel davon erhofft, ausser einer Komödie die einem ab und an einen Lacher entlockt, dann ist man genau richtig.
Ansonsten kann man nicht viel dazu sagen, die Geschichte lässt sich vorhersagen, die schauspieler sind weder brilliant noch grotten schlecht. 
vom hocker reist es einem nicht.

was ich gelernt habe ist, dass nichts mächtiger ist als der Wunsch eines kindes...bis auf den apache kampfhubschrauber.

6,5/10


----------



## Fremder123 (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn man kaum auf Pixar käme, würde es nicht draufstehen. So ganz unüblich wenn man die anderen Filme Marke Toy Story, Monster AG usw. kennt (bin großer Pixar-Fan auch mit über 30^^). Wesentlich ernster und "realisitischer" in Hinblick auf Pixars sonstige Werke, auch weit weniger verspielt. Eher Sagenverfilmung als Fantasy. Handelsübliche Geschichte, aber sympathische Figuren obwohl der übliche lustige Sidekick komplett fehlt. Allerdings finde ich ihn als Familienvater grad gegen Ende (Endkampf) erstaunlich düster und ruppig und keinesfalls für kleine, leicht zu ängstigende Kinder geeignet. An die 6er Empfehlung sollte sich gehalten werden (war mit Frau allein, Kinder im Urlaub bei Oma und Opa). Für die Herren der Schöpfung: die Technik! *schmelz* Allein die animierten Flüge über die schottische Seen- und Berglandschaft sind den Eintritt wert. Weiteres Highlight die Zeitlupe, als sie beim Turnier den entscheidenden Pfeil abschießt. Grandios wie der sich physikalisch realistisch hin und her biegt. 3D-Effekt mittels der Heino-Brille ist so lala und rechtfertigt den bei uns happigen Aufpreis von 2&#8364; keinesfalls.

Insgesamt eine ganz klare Empfehlung, so man animierte Trickfilme mag und mal eine wohltuende Abwechslung vom sonstigen poppig-überdrehten Einheitsbrei. Wer Pixar-Filme kennt merkt sofort die Warmherzigkeit, welche den ganzen Film durchzieht und die Pixar-Streifen so einzigartig macht. Tipp: Rechtzeitig kommen! Der zuvor gezeigte Kurzfilm "Mondlicht" ist wie immer allererste Sahne.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2012)

Nemo, Ratatouille, Wall-E, Up is das gute von Pixar.
monster war mir auch ne spur zu kind (dürfte auch der erste sein wo sich disney eingemischt hat)
Brave trifft also genau was ich von Pixar erwarte, ernst angehaucht gute unterhaltung. werd mir den auch noch geben.


bei mir gab es zuletz den super duper dark knight


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2012)

Wurde letzten Samstag in folgenden Film mitgeschleppt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dachte zuerst "Naiiiiin, Liebesfilm im Kino arghs und dann auch noch italienisch!!!", aber hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass das gar kein Liebesfilm ist. Es ist ne Komödie, die sich um verschiedene Leute dreht, die grad in Rom sind. Ich will hier nichts spoilern, aber der Film hat mich total überrascht und er ist wirklich lustig. Solltet Ihr unbedingt schauen gehn!


----------



## Knallfix (12. August 2012)

Prometheus
visueller Orgamus


----------



## bkeleanor (16. August 2012)

Prometheus

Optisch ist er wirklich gut, da stimme ich Knallfix zu.

Ansonsten bin ich mit sehr geringen Erwartungen ins Kino gegangen. Es kommt aber immer wieder vor, dass mich gewisse dinge einfach nur stören. Dinge bei denen sich Regiseur und Schreiber irgendwie uneinig waren oder nicht zu ende gedacht haben.

Gut man weiss jetzt was die Aliens sind und wie/wer sie erschaffen hat. aber eigentlich gings doch darum zu erfahren wer und warum die Menschheit erschaffen wurde. Der Film wirft für mich mehr fragen auf, als er beantworten kann.

Das absolut irritierenste war aber, dass sich der Geologe, der nebenbei mit seinen Drohnen die Karte erstellt hat, den weg nach draussen nicht mehr gefunden hat. Ich meine....echt jetzt?
Klar einer muss als erstes drauf gehen, aber wie?! 

7/10 nichts besonders hochstehendes...aber gute unterhaltung für einen verregenten tag.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEtzRLGhc0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Film ist Extreme geil!


----------



## shadow24 (17. August 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Prometheus
> visueller Orgamus




hielt deine filmkritik im ersten moment für etwas...naja sagen wir mal...übertrieben...
aber für die ersten 45 min muss ich dir voll und ganz recht geben...später spielt sich ja vieles in der dunklen kuppel und im raumschiff ab,aber die landschaftsaufnahmen udn die realistisch wirkende technik der zukunft waren brilliant...

story,naja...da geb ich bkeleanor recht:mehr fragen als antworten.udn eigentlich müsste es jetzt eine fortsetzung zwischen dem prequel udn alien 1 geben...das wird aber dann bestimmt son b-film mit mehr action statt klasse sein wird

@bkeleanor:fand ich ganz genauso sinnig wie du mit dem geologen,dass ausgerechnet der sich verläuft...


----------



## Knallfix (17. August 2012)

Ich hoffe das es es zum BR Release eine (deutlich) längere Fassung geben wird.
Scotts 2 hours! Wahnsinn dürfte einiges der Story zum Opfer gefallen sein.
Neben vielen Löchern und der gesichts/geschichtslosen Crew frage ich mich, warum man für den im Film zu sehenden Greis Peter Weyland jemanden wie Guy Pierce castet?
Nur für diesen einen coolen Viral Clip?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lpYUW0ekPSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da muss mehr sein und das will ich noch sehen 

Naja, mal schauen, Teil 2 ist ja nun schon in Planung
http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=93179


----------



## geniushendrix (17. August 2012)

What? einen Teil 2 - das sind ja nie gute Botschaften muss man sagen!


----------



## NoHeroIn (17. August 2012)

Ebenfalls Prometheus. Ist ganz gut, die Landschaft ist toll.

Ich frage mich nur: Warum zur Hölle hat Guy Pearce den alten Mann gespielt, dessen Auftritt ja insgesamt nur wenige Minuten lang war? Pearce selbst ist ja erst so Mitte 40 und doch auch eigentlich gar kein sooo unbekannter Schauspieler. Warum dann diese Rolle, sogarmit Nennung im Vorspann? o.O


----------



## Ahotep (18. August 2012)

Ted - The Movie


----------



## Æxodus (20. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Prometheus
> 
> Optisch ist er wirklich gut, da stimme ich Knallfix zu.
> 
> ...




Dem ist nicht mehr hinzuzufügen. bin aber ehrlich gesagt mit sehr hohen Erwartungen da reingegangen was schonmal der erste Fehler von mir war. 


Für das Auge war das natürlich ein Genuss und Michael Fassbender war auch klasse, der Rest naja. Geb dem Film 5/10


Mfg Æxo


----------



## chrissy22 (22. August 2012)

Prometheus 3D - ebenfalls hohe Erwartungen aber etwas enttäuscht. Nette Bilder, aber hallo, die Story echt lahm. Also schon schaubar, aber aus der Story hätte man echt mehr machen können.
Hatte den Eindruck es war ein Prequel zur Alien Saga? Wobei Alien wesentlich besser ist.


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Total Recall

Kann man sich angucken, gut gemachtes Remake, was trotzdem nicht an das Original herankommt. Vor allem besteht der Film irgendwie zu 80% aus Verfolgungsjagden, zumindestens war das mein Eindruck...
6/10


The Expendables 2

Naja was will man dazu sagen... Ich fand den 1. Teil müllig, für mich irgendwie so Avengers auf Anabolika. Teil 2 ist natürlich auch wieder Action am laufenden Band, aber er hat wirklich auch einige witzige Momente.
Unter anderem die Auftritte von Chuck Norris, dem Gouvenator und Bruce Willis, aber auch ein paar andere witzige Stellen.
7/10


----------



## Rifter (2. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Is das jetzt nur die Meinung eines Fanboys? Irgendwie kann ich das nich wirklich glauben



Hab den Streifen auch erst letztens gesehn... vielleicht nicht 10/10 aber 9/10. Ist eben Popkorn-Kino - Hirn aus Film genießen!  

Upps... der Post war etwas Älter - dementsprechend auch net im Kino gesehn^^ sorry

Der letzte Film in dem ich war, war Gran Torino. Großartiger Film 9/10.


----------



## Lakor (2. September 2012)

Gestern mal wieder seit Langem im Kino gewesen und "*The Expandables 2*" gesehen. 

Anders kann ich es nicht ausdrücken: Ich fand den Film geil. Natürlich war er Storytechnisch nicht "Die Verurteilten", "Gran Torino" oder "Green Mile", aber das muss er auch gar nicht. Er war einfach nur Action geladen und mit Witzchen und Anspielungen vollgestopft, perfekt um mal abzuschalten.

Ich würd dem Film 8,5 von 10 geben, schließlich hat er mich einfach gut unterhalten.


----------



## Remaire (2. September 2012)

The Avenger's

10/10

War halt einfach ein Hammer Film und hatte alles.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2012)

Expendables 2.

Es ist genau das, was man erwartet. Es ist ein Schaulaufen von Actionstars, die hunderte bis tausende Gegner erschießen, erstechen, in die Luft sprengen oder einfach nur verprügeln. Die Dialoge sind nicht anspruchsvoll (wie überhaupt die Handlung), jedoch hoch selbstironisch, ständig Bezüge auf das Vorleben der Stars, privat wie auf ihre Rollen. 

Einige Szenen + Situationen sind soo absurd geil, das es einfach Spaß macht.

Viel Testosteron (zu viel für mancheiner), viel Spaß.

9/10!

Chuck Norris verhält sich wie sein Internet-Pendant, er hat einen der wohl geilsten Auftritte überhaupt :-)

Das war echt ein Film, bei dem der ganze Kinosaal gefeiert hat!


----------



## Alux (4. September 2012)

Da will man auch was über Expendables 2 schreiben aber alles Tolle ist schon von meinen Vorpostern zusammengefasst

Egal, kann mich euch nur anschließen einfach Nice der Film 9,5/10


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Also für mich auf jeden Fall die Überraschung des Jahres, hätte ich nicht gedacht da ich den ersten Teil ziemlich bescheiden fand...

Da sieht man mal was das aus macht wenn man mit zuvielen Erwartungen ins Kino geht... ^^

Prometheus beispielsweise hat mich letztlich doch relativ enttäuscht, dabei is der alles andere als schlecht...

Amazing Spiderman, The Avengers, Ted... Die fand ich alle ganz gut und da hab ich mir vorher gedacht "Boah nee bloß nicht..."


----------



## shadow24 (5. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Expendables 2.
> 
> Es ist genau das, was man erwartet. Es ist ein Schaulaufen von Actionstars, die hunderte bis tausende Gegner erschießen, erstechen, in die Luft sprengen oder einfach nur verprügeln. Die Dialoge sind nicht anspruchsvoll (wie überhaupt die Handlung), jedoch hoch selbstironisch, ständig Bezüge auf das Vorleben der Stars, privat wie auf ihre Rollen.
> 
> ...



du schreibst echt meine gedanken nieder...
ich hätte mir nur mehr kämpfe wie Statham und Li sie geliefert haben,gesehen...die waren richtig geil...passend dazu auch der satz von statham zu  stallone,wo der sein verbeultes gesicht betrachtet:" du solltest echt mal kämpfen lernen..."

aber absolutes highlight war eine andere szene,als ich nah dran war in den spontanen beifall des publikums mit einzufallen,als ein mann aus den nebel trat,der gerade mit einer einzigen mp ungefähr 20 gegner und einen kampfpanzer(wusste gar nicht das es MPs auch mit raketenbestückung gibt) ausgeschaltet und dadurch die expendables gerettet hatte...man sah in dem moment förmlich wie sich die gedanken der besucher in zwei ehrfürchtigen wörtern manifstierten, als man den mann erkannte:
CHUCK NORRIS....


----------



## Quentaros (5. September 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> du schreibst echt meine gedanken nieder...
> ich hätte mir nur mehr kämpfe wie Statham und Li sie geliefert haben,gesehen...die waren richtig geil...passend dazu auch der satz von statham zu stallone,wo der sein verbeultes gesicht betrachtet:" du solltest echt mal kämpfen lernen..."
> 
> aber absolutes highlight war eine andere szene,als ich nah dran war in den spontanen beifall des publikums mit einzufallen,als ein mann aus den nebel trat,der gerade mit einer einzigen mp ungefähr 20 gegner und einen kampfpanzer(wusste gar nicht das es MPs auch mit raketenbestückung gibt) ausgeschaltet und dadurch die expendables gerettet hatte...man sah in dem moment förmlich wie sich die gedanken der besucher in zwei ehrfürchtigen wörtern manifstierten, als man den mann erkannte:
> CHUCK NORRIS....



Die Szene war förmlich ein verfilmter Chuck Norris Witz. Natürlich kann Chuck Norris mit ne simplen MP ein Panzer zerlegen.
Aber ich glaube der Panzer ist explodiert weil dieser Chuck Norris gesehen hat.
"Ich wurde von einer Königskobra gebissen. Nach 5 Tagen quallvollen schmerzen ist die Königskobra gestorben."


----------



## Alux (5. September 2012)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Die Szene war förmlich ein verfilmter Chuck Norris Witz. Natürlich kann Chuck Norris mit ne simplen MP ein Panzer zerlegen.
> Aber ich glaube der Panzer ist explodiert weil dieser Chuck Norris gesehen hat.
> "Ich wurde von einer Königskobra gebissen. Nach 5 Tagen quallvollen schmerzen ist die Königskobra gestorben."



Best Scene ever <33


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (6. September 2012)

Expendables 2 11/10 Chuck Norris und Arny sind einfach die besten!!!


----------



## ghulnar (7. September 2012)

Rubbel die KAtz,...hat mir super gefallen und ist recht witzig;-)


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Ich hab da sone Freundin, die mich alle paar Schaltjahre wiedermal in alternative Kinos mitschleppt, in denen alternative Filme laufen. Diesmal wars "Wuthering Heigts". Nicht wirklich ein Film für Männer, aber auch wenn die Geschichte des Films saumässig schlecht ist, so sind die Kameraaufnahmen extrem gut gelungen. Filmtechnisch ist der Film extrem gelungen und das ohne irgendwelche Spezialeffekte.
Der Film ist eine Buchverfilmung und ein Drama von Anfang bis Schluss. Wer auf Dramen steht kann ihn ruhig schauen gehn, allerdings fand ich die Geschichte irgendwie einfach übertrieben. Ich mein, man muss ne Geschichte nicht komplett zu hundert Prozent dramatisch halten, nur damit sie dramatisch wirkt...schwer zu erklären was ich meine, wenn Ihr den Film nicht kennt. Ich sags mal so: Alles Schlechte, das passieren kann, passiert. Am Ende gehts allen mies, oder sie sind tot und meistens gings ihnen mies bevor sie gestorben sind...
Zur Geschichte: Im Film gehts um nen schwarzen Jungen in England bei Yorkshire um 1840 rum von nem Bauern adoptiert wurde. Damals galten die Schwarzen ja noch als Neger und waren eher Arbeitskräfte als Familienmitglieder. Jedenfalls betrachtet ihn der Bauer als Sohn, im Gegensatz zu seinen neuen Geschwistern. Nur die jüngste Schwester, die in seinem Alter ist, sieht ihn als Bruder an, alle andern verachten ihn. Irgendwann stirbt der Vater und der älteste Sohn übernimmt den Hof. Fortan muss der schwarze Junge als Arbeitssklave dienen, darf nicht mehr ins Haus, sondern muss im Tierstall übernachten, etc. Der Junge verliebt sich irgendwann in seine "Stiefschwester", also in die Einzige, die nett zu ihm ist...


Spoiler



...jedoch heiratet sie einen anderen...


Irgendwann hält er das alles auf dem Hof nicht mehr aus und haut ab. Jahre später kommt er zurück zum Hof und...nunja, wenn ich mehr schreibe wisst Ihr wies ausgeht ^^

Der Film war mal ne Abwechslung. Optisch hat er sich gelohnt, geschichtstechnisch keineswegs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> nunja, wenn ich mehr schreibe wisst Ihr wies ausgeht ^^




danke...
aber ich kann das verstehen in so einen film mitgeschleppt zu werden,denn eine freundin von mir ist ein absoluter fan von der jane austen(die ist irgendwie seelenverwandt glaub ich mit der bronte)...die filme handeln alle über schrecklich dramatische liebesgeschichten in der viktorianischen zeit in england...für einen wie mich,der tarantino-horror- udn actionfilm-fan ist,ist das echt harte kost,aber die freundin ist so lieb udn so nett und gut zu jeden,da spreiz ich für sie sogar den kleinen finger ab beim tee trinken... 

mein nächster film wird entweder cabin in the woods oder bourne 4 sein...


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Gut, viele dieser Filme sind auch überhaupt nicht mein Ding, vorallem weil sie so extrem vorausschaubar sind (und da sagt man doch oft, dass Frauen eher komplexere Geschichten bevorzugen würden...), aber ab und zu ist dann eben doch auch mal ein Film dabei, bei dem ich froh bin, dass sie mich mitgeschleppt hat, weil ich ihn sonst wohl nie gesehen hätte und weil er eben auf seine eigne Weise auch recht gut ist. "Alternative Kinos" bedeuten ja zum Glück nicht nur Drama-Verfilmungen, sondern eben auch Filme aus Ländern, die man bei uns nie im Fernsehen zeigen würde, wie beispielsweise aus dem Libanon oder Palästina oder sowas. Dort merkt man dann recht gut, dass die Filme in erster Regel unterhalten und die Leute aus dem Alltag rausreissen sollen. Die Geschichten sind meist recht gut durchdacht und die Regisseure haben eine Art Humor wie man ihn bei uns nicht kennt. Oder es sind Filme von unbekannten westlichen Regisseuren, die nur ein kleines Budget zur Verfügung haben.
Ein solcher Film, bei dem ich froh bin, dass ich mitgeschleppt wurde, ist beispielsweise "West Bank Story". Darin gehts um zwei konkurrierende Fastfood-Läden. Davon ist einer israelisch und der andere palästinensisch. Es ist sone Art Musical-Komödie mit sehr speziellem Humor, aber ich war echt nur am Lachen als ich den Film sah. Ich will jetzt nicht zuviel verraten, aber in einer Szene mauern die Israelis den palästinensischen Laden einfach ein, damit keine Kundschaft mehr kommt und die Palästinenser sprengen ihn danach in die Luft. Der Film ist gefüllt mit Klischees und wirklich lustig.
Der Film dauert nur 20 Minuten und das war an soner Filmnacht an der verschiedene Kurzfilme gezeigt wurden. Aber sowas würd man halt in nem normalen Kino nie sehn.


----------



## win3ermute (11. September 2012)

"Prometheus"

Gut, meine Erwartungen waren schon relativ gering...

Optisch natürlich - wie man es von Scott erwarten kann - eine Wucht; Spezialeffekte superb und Bildkomposition teilweise umwerfend. Nützt nur alles nix, wenn die Story nix taugt und der Film von einer Blödheit in die nächste taumelt. Die "Space-Jockeys" (hier von einer Wissenschaftlerin, deren Haupteigenschaft in "I believe!" liegt, als "Engineers" bezeichnet) werden geradezu demysthifiziert; Überraschungen werden gleich gar nicht geliefert (im Grunde "Alien" mit viel "Herkunfsquatsch" ohne Sinn und Verstand und weniger Spannung).

Wäre es eine "Star Trek"-Folge aus den '70ern, dann ginge die Story ja noch - nur kann ich mich nicht erinnern, daß sich Kirk, Spock und Co. jemals so dämlich verhalten haben wie diese angebliche "Top-Crew", die ja nur der größten Entdeckung der Menschheit nachspürt und sich so benimmt wie Teenies im x-ten Slasher-Spektakel.

Spart euch die Zeit und seht lieber nochmals Scotts Original bzw. Camerons formidable Action-Fortsetzung an. Oder Bavas "Planet of the Vampires", von dem "Alien" direkt abstammt, wie Dan O'Bannon, der Autor des Originals, auch gerne erwähnt.

Ach ja: Eine "wirkliche" Brücke zu "Alien" bzw. der Herkunft der Aliens wird nicht geschlagen. 



Spoiler



Das "Endviech" ist jünger als die Eier des Original-Alien, die immerhin ebenfalls schon ein paar Tausend, wenn nicht gar Millionen von Jahren, im gecrashten "Derelict"-Ship mit dem einsamen "Space-Jockey" auf einem ganz anderen Planeten herumliegen - und wenn man "Predator" und dessen Ableger "AvP" dazunimmt, sind die Aliens eben auch uralt. Man kann nur spekulieren, was der "Black Goo", das Möchtegern-Alien und der ganze Rest eigentlich soll...


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

So hab mir Prometheus jetzt auch mal reingezogen. Ich finde, alles Nötige der Geschichte wird erzählt und am Schluss sieht man ja auch, wie der erste Alien den wir aus den Alien-Filmen kennen, entsteht. Davon abgesehn ist der Film öde und schlecht gemacht. Ganz ehrlich, die alten Alien-Filme (selbst der lahme erste Teil) kamen viel glaubhafter rüber und waren auch optisch viel besser aufgelegt. Die Charaktere in Prometheus sind extrem flach und unglaubwürdig,


Spoiler



die Szene in der sie sich den Alien rausoperieren lässt ist einfach nur lächerlich


, der Kapitän, bzw. die Kapitänin, kommt viel zu kurz und obwohl sie ne Art Kampflesbe ist, setzt sie sich überhaupt nicht durch...alles in allem ist der Film einfach wirklich saumässig schlecht.


Spoiler



Am übelsten ist ja die Szene kurz vor dem Schluss, als das Alien-Raumschiff abstürzt und dem Boden lang rollt und man sich denkt: Menno rennt doch einfach zur Seite statt geradeaus in die selbe Richtung wie das Raumschiff rollt... Und natürlich bleibt die doofe Kuh dann noch stehn als das Raumschiff anhält und man genau weiss, dass es gleich umkippen wird...



Aber wie dem auch sei, jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, woher die Aliens kommen.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> und obwohl sie ne Art Kampflesbe ist, setzt sie sich überhaupt nicht durch...alles in allem ist der Film einfach wirklich saumässig schlecht.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



oh ja die szene war wirklich unheimlich schlecht.
nur schon das das raumschiff nicht in millionen stücke geflogen ist beim aufprall auf den planeten. nein es fängt auch noch an zu rollen.

und wenn das raumschiff so dermassen stabil ist das es einen absturz aus dieser höhe unbeschadet übersteht, warum geht dann nicht der stein kaputt der der anderen das leben rettet? da muss ja eine enorme kraft gewirkt haben folglich muss eines der beiden dinge nachgeben und egal welches der dinge nachgegeben hätte ...tot wär sie auf jedenfall.

und das alien am ende sieht ja nicht so aus wie die aliens aus teil 1. die können sich ja nur durch andere opfer weiter entwicklen oder? also müsste dieses alien ja noch irgendwo andere opfer gefunden haben bis es schliesslich die form von teil 1 erlangt hätte...oder nicht?


----------



## Zoera (14. September 2012)

Dark Shadows, geb den aber auch nur 4.5/10.


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und das alien am ende sieht ja nicht so aus wie die aliens aus teil 1. die können sich ja nur durch andere opfer weiter entwicklen oder? also müsste dieses alien ja noch irgendwo andere opfer gefunden haben bis es schliesslich die form von teil 1 erlangt hätte...oder nicht?


Nunja, die Aliens haben ja verschiedene Stadien, respektive es gibt verschiedene Aliens für verschiedene Aufgaben, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Nachfolgend die Erklärung. Ich hab sie in den Spoiler-Tag gepackt, weil man da halt viel Schleim und Blut und sowas sieht und das nicht jedermans Sache ist.



Spoiler



Zuerst wird ein Ei von der Königin gelegt. Daraus schlüpft dann der Facehugger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieser legt dann ein Ei im menschlichen Wirt. Aus diesem Ei, bzw. aus dem Menschen schlüpft dann ein Chestburster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je nachdem aus welcher Art Wirt dieser Chestbuster geschlüpft ist, entsteht daraus, wenn es ausgewachsen ist, eine andere Art Alien. Daraus entsteht dann also entweder ein Predalien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ein Runner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Königin selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese entstand eben offenbar dadurch, dass dieser gigantische Urzeitfacehugger-Prototyp auf dem Planeten im Film Prometheus seinen Schöpfer als Wirt benutzt hat.

In Alien 3 schlüpft ja eine Königin aus Ripley, also einem menschlichen Wirt. Daraus schliesse ich, dass es auch spezielle Königinnen-Facehugger gibt oder dass Facehugger auch Königinnen-Eier im Wirt legen können.


Insofern müsste das bedeuten, dass das Alien, das bei der Verbindung von Alien-Prototyp zu Alien-Schöpfer entstanden ist, eine Alien-Königin ist. In Prometheus sieht das Ding zwar eher nach nem Runner aus, aber vermutlich entwickelt sich das Ding einfach erst wenns ausgewachsen ist zu ner Königin.

Sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## bkeleanor (14. September 2012)

bleibt noch die frage wie diese alien königin von dem planeten weg gekommen ist?


----------



## shadow24 (14. September 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> bleibt noch die frage wie diese alien königin von dem planeten weg gekommen ist?




reingeschlichen in das raumschiff welches zum schluss mit der frau und dem androiden startet?wäre nicht das erste mal das son viech sich irgendwo reinschleicht...ist mir zwar jedesmal ein rätsel wie sich ein 2-3 m grosses ungetüm irgendwo reinschleichen kann udn die ahnungslosen opfer immer nur ein schleimpfropfen vorfinden udn den angeekelt anstarren,aber so ist halt die filmische freiheit....


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

Spoilerwarnung: Achtung, erklärt möglicherweise das Ende des Films 



Spoiler



Also in Alien 1 finden sie ja genau ein solches Raumschiff, also hat sich entweder die Königin ins Raumschiffgeschlichen, das beim Ende des Films Prometheus in den Weltraum flog oder aber die Leute in Alien 1 landen auf dem selben Planeten, wie der Film spielt.


----------



## Shaxul (14. September 2012)

Wäre fast cool, wenn ihr eure Dikussionen über das Filmende als Spoiler kenntlich macht..


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

Mea culpa, ist nun gespoilert. Aber so wirklich schlimm ist das bei dem Film echt nicht, das Ende zu kennen


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also in Alien 1 finden sie ja genau ein solches Raumschiff, also hat sich entweder die Königin ins Raumschiffgeschlichen, das beim Ende des Films Prometheus in den Weltraum flog oder aber die Leute in Alien 1 landen auf dem selben Planeten, wie der Film spielt.





Spoiler



Es ist nicht derselbe Planet - und am Anfang von "Alien" wird erwähnt, daß das Raumschiff auf LV426 mehrere tausend Jahre alt ist - also älter als die Basis auf LV223, auf der "Prometheus" spielt.
Schaut man sich die Reliefs in "Prometheus" an, dann ist es eher so, daß dieses "schwarze Zeuch" Alien-DNA beherbergt; das Alien zum Schluß ist dann eine neue Abart; kein Vorfahr.
Und auch nur so passt es zum sonstigen "Alien-Canon", wenn man "Alien vs. Predator" dazuzählt: Bereits in "Predator 2" (1990) sieht man zum Schluß im Trophäenschrank der Predators einen Alien-Kopf; 1992 kam dann der erste Comic. Hier das Bild der "Alien-Trophäe"; der Film spielt in der Zeit von 1990:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei man dazu sagen muß, daß Scott nicht mal die erste "Alien"-Fortsetzung von James Cameron (Hell of a movie!) neben sich gelten lässt und AvP komplett ignoriert. Allerdings - sollte er am Ende von "Prometheus" tatsächlich die Geburt eines "Alien" im Sinn gehabt haben (was der Drehbuchautor ja bestreitet - er gibt bereitwillig zu, daß sich da jeder denken könne, was er wolle. Sowas hat er bei der Arbeit an "Lost" gelernt...), ignoriert er sogar seinen Ur-Alien, zumal dort sogar spekuliert wird, daß das "Derelict-Ship" Millionen von Jahren alt sein könne...

Passt also alles nicht - oder man biegt sich das irgendwie zurecht und ignoriert das gesamte sonstige Alien-Universum. Wobei ich eher der Meinung bin, "Prometheus" zu ignorieren. 
Bei den Kritikpunkten kann ich Davatar nur beipflichten - und ergänzen um die hirnlosesten "Top-Wissenschaftler", die jemals einen Film bevölkert haben. Man denke nur an die "Ich nehme dann mal den Helm ab"-Szene. Nicht nur, daß die "Wissenschaftler" sich alles mögliche hätten einfangen können (da sind ja nur merkwürdige Würmer und ein wenig "black goo" auf dem Boden) - jeder Wissenschaftler weiß, daß eingeschleppte menschliche Bakterien für die wichtigste Entdeckung der Menschheit nicht gerade willkommene Kontamination sind. Vom Rumspielen mit einem außerirdischen Kopf ganz abgesehen...

Storymäßig ist das übrigens alles sehr schlecht von Lovecrafts "At the mountains of madness" zusammengeklempnert inkl. "Schöpfer" und "schwarzen Schleim". Guillermo del Toro hat ja bereits angekündigt, daß das Studio nun seine lange geplante Verfilmung des Stoffes kippen würde, weil die Stories zu ähnlich seien. Schade drum - wäre höchstwahrscheinlich der viel bessere Film geworden...

Immerhin huldigt Scott einem viel besseren Film: David schaut sich "Lawrence of Arabia" an und trägt seine Haare später wie Peter O'Toole; auch Weyland zitiert direkt aus "Lawrence". Ist unglaublich, wieviele Regisseure sich auf Lean berufen bzw. ihn mehr oder weniger direkt zitieren.


----------



## Rifter (15. September 2012)

The Expendables 2...

... wie ging noch gleich die Story? Mann, das ist hier auch sooo egal! Knall harte und hohle Action was brauch man(n) mehr?
Ein klasse schaulaufen von Actionstars. Unbedingt mehr davon!!!


----------



## NoHeroIn (15. September 2012)

Der blutige Pfad Gottes.

Lief wegen des Erscheinens auf Blu-Ray einmalig hier im Kino.


----------



## ego1899 (22. September 2012)

Resident Evil 5

Ich empfehle jedem einen großen Bogen um diesen Film zu machen. Das ist der mit Abstand teuerste, hochproduzierteste, mieseste Schmutz den ich jemals gesehen habe...
Und ich habe schon rein gar nichts erwartet, da ich den 4. Teil schon brutal schlecht fand... Eigentlich alle bis auf den ersten...

Selbst wenn man absoluter Fan ist wird man absolut enttäuscht aus dem Kino gehen, da bin ich mir sicher...

Knapp 90 Minuten hochgestylte Kacke voller Film und Logikfehler mit einer lächerlichen Handlung bei der man schon nach der Hälfte mental auf Durchzug stellt.
Auftritte von Ada Wong und (ich glaube) Leon S. Kennedy sind auch noch dabei. Mehr kann ich eigentlich nich dazu sagen da glücklicherweise nicht viel hängengeblieben ist...

1/10 bekommt er von mir. Der eine Punkt, da der Film dann doch irgendwann fertig ist und auch nur 90 Minuten geht.
Wenn man dafür bezahlt hat sollte man ernsthaft sein Geld zurück verlangen... 

Ich freue mich schon auf Teil 6 ich hoffe nur das ich bis dahin blind und taub bin...


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Resident Evil 5



Hatte ich Vorpremiere-Tickets und hab mir danach gedacht: "Handle nach dem Motto: Wenn Du nix nettes über jemanden sagen kannst, dann sage lieber gar nix!" Aber Halt:



> Auftritte von Ada Wong



Das ist Bingbing Li! Die ist gezüchtet - sonst geht das gar nicht! Die ist angeblich Züchtjahr '73 und damit fast 40! Hallo?! Ich dachte, Zang Ziyi wäre schon die schärfste Waffe, die die Chinesen auffahren können - aber die Frau geht ja gar nicht! Konnte mich trotz des kurzen Auftrittes nicht mehr auf den Rest konzentrienen... aber das war ja auch nicht nötig....



> Ich freue mich schon auf Teil 6 ich hoffe nur das ich bis dahin blind und taub bin...



Paul A. S. Anderson (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem anderen Paul Anderson, der sowas tolles wie "Punch Drunk Love" mit Adam Sandler(!) oder "Magnolia" gemacht hat) hat genau einen Film gemacht, den man sich anschauen kann: "Event Horizon". Da war er auch nicht für das Drehbuch verantwortlich (und auch über dieses Buch kann man sich vortrefflich streiten, weil es halt eine Zusammensetzung von "Hellraiser" über "The Haunting" bis "The Shining" ist).

Der macht halt sein Geld mit seinen Kackfilmen ähnlich wie Uwe Boll, weswegen er durchaus weiter sowas wie "Filme" drehen darf. Talent in Sachen Bildkomposition ist allerdings im Gegensatz zu Boll durchaus vorhanden; aber sowas wie auch nur eine annähernd gute Story bekommt der Kerl halt nicht zusammen.
Der erste "Resident Evil" ging halbwegs (nix besonderes gerade in Hinsicht auf die Vorlage) - und seitdem geht es stetig bergab. 
Wenn Drecks-Filme wie die Fortsetzungen und Andersons Kinder "AvP 1 + 2" dennoch noch Geld einspielen und das über Jahre - who cares? Ich mein', Michael Bay macht das mit höherem Budget auch schon über Jahre und wird dafür gefeiert mit Einnahmen in Milliardenhöhe... Es sind halt die "Dieter Bohlen" der Filmindustrie...

Gibt doch nach wie vor gute "Blockbuster" für den Rest von uns wie z. B. Nolans "Dark Knight Rises". Den Streifen liebe ich, auch wenn es kein "Prestige" ist (Nolans bester Film weit vor "Inception") und er mit Sicherheit schwere Fehler hat.


----------



## NoHeroIn (23. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Da war er auch nicht für das Drehbuch verantwortlich (und auch über dieses Buch kann man sich vortrefflich streiten, weil es halt eine Zusammensetzung von "Hellraiser" über "The Haunting" bis "The Shining" ist).



Event Horizon ist eine Horroradaption von Stanislaw Lems "Solaris".


----------



## win3ermute (23. September 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Event Horizon ist eine Horroradaption von Stanislaw Lems "Solaris".



Jupp - deutliche Anleihen sind durchaus da. Genauso wie die von mir erwähnten "Hellraiser" (die Leiche am Anfang; ferner der Dialog und Aussehen des wiederbelebten Weir), "The Haunting" (die Klopfgeräusche) sowie natürlich "The Shining" (Blut aus den Fahrstühlen). Gab mal einen Thread auf de.rec.film.misc im Usenet, wo über 150 Einflüsse aufgezählt wurden.

Lustigerweise passt das alles: Es sind eben die ureigensten Ängste, die die Leute umbringen - die können sie auch aus Filmen aufgeschnappt haben. 
Die "Event Horizon" ist das unheimlichste Geisterhaus, das ich jemals im Film gesehen habe. Vor der Sichtung wurde mir aus allerlei Quellen - auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis - nur das schlechteste über dieses Ding berichtet - und ich kannte bereits das Ende, bevor ich den Film gesehen hatte.

Hab den halt dann mit Kopfhörern auf dem Bildschirm geschaut. Als Video. Weil sowas schlechtes guckt man sich ja nicht im Kino an. 
Oh Boy, lag ich falsch und was habe ich mich über mich selbst geärgert, auf Dritte gehört zu haben! Schon bereits die exzellente Anfangssequenz in Verbindung mit dem außergewöhnlichen Soundrack(Michael Kamen! Der Mann, der uns schon "Metallica" mit Orchester brachte, nun in Verbindung mit einer Elektronik-Truppe namens "Orbital"!) wäre das Kino-Ticket wert gewesen!
Danach folgt eine vortrefflich inszenierte "Tour-de-Force" durch so ziemlich jeden Horror-Film der letzten 100 Jahre mit den fiesesten und perversesten Splatter-Szenen überhaupt; nur dauern letztere eben nur eine Mikro-Sekunde an - und die Phantasie des Zuschauers übersteigert diese Bilder und lässt sie erst richtig erschreckend wirken, weil jeder unvorbereitete Zuschauer seine ureigene Version von richtig perversen Bildern widergibt.

Was ich schon gehört habe, was angeblich in "Event Horizon" gezeigt wird, ist sowas von jugendgefährdend, das gibbet gar nicht. "Der wird von einem Mann von hinten gef*ckt, während ihm die Gedärme 'rausgerissen werden!" ist da noch eine gelinde Schilderung. 

Mir hat das Ding einige merkwürdige Träume beschert (und ich hab' während der Sichtung eine Scheiß-Angst gehabt und danach das Licht angelassen). Die "Event Horizon" ist das bösartigste Spukhaus mit der größtmöglichen Isolation, die ich mir vorstellen kann - und der Film ist halt keine "Science Fiction", sondern der reinste Horror! Der wirkt auf den einen; auf den anderen eben nicht!

Für mich ist "Event Horizon" einer der besten Horror-Filme der letzten 20 Jahre! Ganz sicher ist das Ding zusammengeklaut; ganz sicher wird jemand, der jeden Film nur aus dem "Abstand" betrachtet, völlig unbeeindruckt sein. Wer allerdings in einen Film als "derzeitige Realität" hineingesogen wird, der wird bei "Event Horizon" eine höllische Angstmaschine erleben, die selbst gegen einen übermächtigen Gegner wie "The Haunting" bestehen kann!


----------



## NoHeroIn (23. September 2012)

Ich habe "nur" die FSK 16-Version von Event Horizon gesehen, bisher, er ist aber auch m. E. der beste Horrorfilm, den ich kenne. Allerdings stehe ich auch extrem auf Psychohorror. "Heftige" Szenen, wie die von dir angesprochene, beeindrucken mich meist nicht, da ich mich sehr für Medizin und den Aufbau des menschlichen Körper interessiere, und meist nur anatomische Fehler sehe. Torture Porn à la Saw gibt mir gar nichts. Und: manchmal ist weniger doch mehr. Wenn ein Film spannende Atmosphäre aufbaut, nehmen ihm übertriebene Metzel-Szenen für mcih die Ernsthaftigkeit. 

Event Horizon macht für mich aus, dass die Spannung 1. immer da ist, da der Horror eben im Kopf der Beteiligten entsteht und 2. dass ich mir automatisch die Frage stelle "was würde ich tun?" bzw. "was würde mich verfolgen?". Es gibt wenig Phasen der Entspannung, wie in den meisten anderen Horrorfilmen - wo der Sympathieträger den Mörder eben auch immer mal abhängt und man weiß, dass der nicht mit 'ner Axt hinter der nächsten Ecke lauern kann ("Ring" funktioniert genauso; der Zuschauer weiß nie, ob im nächsten Moment nicht wieder etwas gruseliges/paranormales passiert). 

Filme, die für mich ungefähr in der gleichen Liga spielen wie Event Horizon sind Cube und Pandorum.



> Mir hat das Ding einige merkwürdige Träume beschert (und ich hab' während der Sichtung eine Scheiß-Angst gehabt und danach das Licht angelassen). Die "Event Horizon" ist das bösartigste Spukhaus mit der größtmöglichen Isolation, die ich mir vorstellen kann - und der Film ist halt keine "Science Fiction", sondern der reinste Horror! Der wirkt auf den einen; auf den anderen eben nicht!



Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich schaue den Film ganz bewusst nicht abends, finde ihn aber auch an einem sonnigen Sonntagnachmittag noch extrem beängstigend.


----------



## win3ermute (23. September 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Ich habe "nur" die FSK 16-Version von Event Horizon gesehen



Gibt auch keine "härtere" Version. Ursprünglich wollte Anderson die Splatterszenen auswalzen; ausnahmsweise haben die Produzenten mal zum Wohl des Filmes entschieden (wobei das niedrigere Rating wohl den Ausschlag gab). Was man an Splatter sieht, ist extrem - nur halt gerade mal ein- bis zwei Sekunden lang; je nach Szene sogar kürzer. Über den Schnitt von "Event Horizon" hatte Anderson glücklicherweise kein Mitspracherecht!
Szenen wie z. B. der Mann, der seine herausgerissenen Augäpfel auf seinen Händen präsentiert, sind halt ultrakurz zu sehen - und brennen sich in das Hirn des Zuschauers ein, der den "Background" noch ausmalt.



> er ist aber auch m. E. der beste Horrorfilm, den ich kenne.



Huch! Bitte direkt "The Haunting" ("Bis das Blut gefriert") und "The Innocents" ("Schloß des Schreckens") an Halloween nachholen! Wenn Dir das zu alt ist: "Session 9" (bitte nur unsynchronisiert) und "Kairo" ansehen. Die sind beide *brrrrr*. Das Ende von "Session 9" schüttelt man nicht einfach ab; das ist böse. Und "Kairo" ist das Horror-Äquivalent zu "Fight Club" - saukomplex mit völlig unerwarteten Wendungen! 
Story von "Kairo" ist eh zu gut: Leute, die eine Website besuchen, sterben halt! Hört sich nach einer Variation von "The Ring" an? Habe ich auch gedacht - und lag völlig falsch! Trotz eines Meisterwerkes wie "The Cure" hat es Kurosawa mit "Kairo" geschafft, sich selbst zu toppen! "Kairo" ist so ungefähr das furchteinflössendste, was ich je gesehen habe (aber es kommt halt auf den Zuschauer an - von "bester Horror-Film überhaupt" zu "langweilig" über "verstehe ich nicht" bis "lächerlich" habe ich da alles gelesen). Übrigens bietet "Kairo" mal ganz kurz einen Einblick in eine Hölle, gegen die unsere "christliche" Version sehr, sehr harmlos ist. 



Spoiler



Ein Geist sagt einem der Protagonisten, was ewiges Leben bedeutet: Einsamkeit! Für immer! Bis in alle Ewigkeit!


 


> Allerdings stehe ich auch extrem auf Psychohorror. "Heftige" Szenen, wie die von dir angesprochene, beeindrucken mich meist nicht, da ich mich sehr für Medizin und den Aufbau des menschlichen Körper interessiere, und meist nur anatomische Fehler sehe. Torture Porn à la Saw gibt mir gar nichts. Und: manchmal ist weniger doch mehr. Wenn ein FilDm spannende Atmosphäre aufbaut, nehmen ihm übertriebene Metzel-Szenen für mcih die Ernsthaftigkeit.



Die von mir beschriebenen Szenen gibbet ja auch gar nicht im Film - sie spielen sich ausschließlich im Kopf des Zuschauers ab, der Mikrosekunden von extremen Splatter auswalzt! Das ist doch eine der großartigen Eigenschaften von "Event Horizon": Daß er eben ganz kurz Extrem-Splatter zeigt, der sich ins Hirn des unvorbereiteten Zuschauers eingräbt.

Ein Freund von mir, der "Event Horizon" absolut verabscheut, brachte den "unterbewußten Unwillen" ganz gut auf den Punkt: "Der ganze Film hat eine Aura des Perversen!" Und er hat ja nicht unrecht. Wie Weir sagt: "Hölle! Das ist doch nur ein Wort! Man muß es sehen, um es zu verstehen!" 



> Event Horizon macht für mich aus, dass die Spannung 1. immer da ist, da der Horror eben im Kopf der Beteiligten entsteht und 2. dass ich mir automatisch die Frage stelle "was würde ich tun?" bzw. "was würde mich verfolgen?". Es gibt wenig Phasen der Entspannung, wie in den meisten anderen Horrorfilmen - wo der Sympathieträger den Mörder eben auch immer mal abhängt und man weiß, dass der nicht mit 'ner Axt hinter der nächsten Ecke lauern kann ("Ring" funktioniert genauso; der Zuschauer weiß nie, ob im nächsten Moment nicht wieder etwas gruseliges/paranormales passiert).



Jo - die "Angstschraube" wird dauernd angezogen; es gibt kaum einen Moment der Erholung. Ich hab' heute noch mit einem Bekannten über die "Angsterzeugung" in Film und Buch gesprochen. Es ist immer blöd, das Monster zu zeigen - die Vorstellungskraft des Zuschauers ist meist schlimmer als das, was da gezeigt wird. Gibt Ausnahmen wie den Original-"The Thing" von Carpenter (bloß nicht das schreckliche "Remake" schauen) - wobei das "Monster" hier auch abstrakt bleibt.
Genauso blöd ist auch die "mysteriöse Ausgangssituation": Serien wie "Lost" und auch "BSG" leiden eben darunter. Man hat eine extrem starke, mysteriöse Situation, die geklärt werden muß - nur kann die Lösung kaum befriedigend ausfallen, weil das ursprüngliche Rätsel im Kopf des Zuschauers/Lesers bereits Ausmaße angenommen hat, die weit über die tatsächliche "Lösung" hinausgehen (und hätten JJ Abrams vor "Lost" bzw. Ronald D. Moore vor "BSG" mal bei einem Meister der Spannung namens Hitchcock nachgelesen, dann hätten sie das gewußt).

Beide Klippen umschifft "Event Horizon" gekonnt: Es gibt kein Monster außer jenen, die sich in unserem Hirn befinden. Die "Höllendimension", wo sich das Schiff die letzten 12 Jahre befand, wird explizit gezeigt - nur dermaßen kurz, daß unsere Phantasie den Rest besorgt. 



> Filme, die für mich ungefähr in der gleichen Liga spielen wie Event Horizon sind Cube und Pandorum.



Ach nö - "Pandorum" fand ich langweilig und schließlich ärgerlich; "Cube" spielt dagegen in einer ganz anderen Liga. "Cube" ist einer der brilliantesten Filme, die ich kenne - auf einer rein existentialistischen Ebene. Da werden Leute in eine Situation reingeschmissen, die sie nicht verstehen; passen sich an, erweitern ihre Theorien. Ein Mikrokosmos halt - mit ganz offenem Ende.

"EH" ist halt eine einfache Angstmaschine ohne jeden tieferen Sinn. Als Vergleich fällt mir tatsächlich nur Carpenters "The Thing" ein.



> Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich schaue den Film ganz bewusst nicht abends, finde ihn aber auch an einem sonnigen Sonntagnachmittag noch extrem beängstigend.



Ich würde gerne mal sehen, was Du machst, wenn Du "Kairo" im Dunkeln siehst . Oder "The Haunting" (nicht zu verwechseln mit Jan de Bonts unsäglichem Remake).


----------



## ego1899 (23. September 2012)

Fand Event Horizon damals auch Klasse, schlaflose Nächte hat er mir jetzt allerdings nicht bereitet. Weiß ja nich wie alt ihr da gewesen seid ^^
(Haha ok ich seh gerade ich war selber erst ca. 13 Jahre alt xD )

Das die "Splatter-Szenen" nicht so ausgeweitet und sehr kurz gehalten wurden macht das ganze auch irgendwo aus, da der Horror sich dann auch mehr im Kopf des Zuschauers abspielt. Minutenlange Gewaltdarstellungen hätten zu Folge gehabt, dass der Film zu nem simplen 2. Klassigen Horror abgestempelt worden wäre, der sonst nicht mehr zu bieten hat.

Für dieses Genre unter den Horrorfilmen gehört er auf sicherlich zu den besten Vertretern, aber ihn als absoluten Meinenstein hinzustellen halte ich dann doch für etwas übertrieben ^^



Und zu RE nochmal: Ja genau an Uwe Boll musste ich auch denken, während ich ihn angeguckt habe, war schon ziemlich das selbe Niveau, wobei ich Uwe Boll sogar zutrauen würde das er das Ding zumindestens ohne die zahlreichen Vorhandenen Logik und Regiefehler abgeliefert hätte ^^

Die Szene zB. wo Alice und Ada mit dem Kind vor diesem Haus stehen in dem Dorf und dann Jill mit den anderen Fuzzis auftaucht.

Alice läuft mit dem Kind die Treppe runter, Ada ballert los und geht ins Haus. Plötzlich sind die anderen 2 schon drin. Dann ballern beide mitten im Haus durch die Gegend, obwoh alle "Gegner" draußen stehen (schießen also auch nich aus dem Fenster oder so ^^ )
Dann labern sie miteinander und 5 Sekunden später steht Alice mit dem Balg irgendwie nen Kilometer weiter und sehen nur noch die Explosion und so...


Klingt jetzt vielleicht ein wenig wirr, wenn man das sieht fällt das einem aber sofort auf ^^
Und das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen... 


Das dieser Schund aktuell tatsächlich ne IMDB-Wertung von 6,1 hat (EH hat 6,6 btw ^^ ) zeigt schon zu welcher Zielgruppe da der Durchschnittszuschauer gehört.
In der Regel wohl eher sehr junges, recht anspruchloses Publikum sag ich mal. Anders erklärt sich so eine Wertung nicht


----------



## NoHeroIn (23. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Szenen wie z. B. der Mann, der seine herausgerissenen Augäpfel auf seinen Händen präsentiert, sind halt ultrakurz zu sehen - und brennen sich in das Hirn des Zuschauers ein, der den "Background" noch ausmalt.



An die Augapfel-Szene erinnere ich mich dunkel, an irgendwelche Sex-Vergewaltigungs-Szenen aber nicht. Eingebrannt hat sich bei mir also wohl nichts. 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Huch! Bitte direkt "The Haunting" ("Bis das Blut gefriert") und "The Innocents" ("Schloß des Schreckens") an Halloween nachholen! Wenn Dir das zu alt ist: "Session 9" (bitte nur unsynchronisiert) und "Kairo" ansehen. Die sind beide *brrrrr*. Das Ende von "Session 9" schüttelt man nicht einfach ab; das ist böse. Und "Kairo" ist das Horror-Äquivalent zu "Fight Club" - saukomplex mit völlig unerwarteten Wendungen!
> Story von "Kairo" ist eh zu gut: Leute, die eine Website besuchen, sterben halt! Hört sich nach einer Variation von "The Ring" an? Habe ich auch gedacht - und lag völlig falsch! Trotz eines Meisterwerkes wie "The Cure" hat es Kurosawa mit "Kairo" geschafft, sich selbst zu toppen! "Kairo" ist so ungefähr das furchteinflössendste, was ich je gesehen habe (aber es kommt halt auf den Zuschauer an - von "bester Horror-Film überhaupt" zu "langweilig" über "verstehe ich nicht" bis "lächerlich" habe ich da alles gelesen). Übrigens bietet "Kairo" mal ganz kurz einen Einblick in eine Hölle, gegen die unsere "christliche" Version sehr, sehr harmlos ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tipps. Insbesondere "Kairo" klingt interessant (Fight Club ist mein Lieblingsfilm). Ich finde den aber leider nicht? Ich nehme mal an, es ist dieser hier, oder? http://www.amazon.de/Pulse-Haruhiko-Kato/dp/B000EMSPP6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348429127&sr=8-3

Nimm mir das nicht übel, aber die Höllen-Version, die sich in deinem Spoiler versteckt, erinnert mich irgendwie an Vampire. Und ich sage jetzt bewusst nicht "Twilight"!  




win3ermute schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir, der "Event Horizon" absolut verabscheut, brachte den "unterbewußten Unwillen" ganz gut auf den Punkt: "Der ganze Film hat eine Aura des Perversen!" Und er hat ja nicht unrecht. Wie Weir sagt: "Hölle! Das ist doch nur ein Wort! Man muß es sehen, um es zu verstehen!"



Mh, als "pervers" würde ich Event Horizon nun nicht bezeichnen. Da denke ich eher an A serbian film. Der ist schlecht, aber ziemlich extrem- es geht um 'nen ehemaligen Pornodarsteller der, äh, gezwungen wird "dieses und jenes" zu tun. Wie gesgat nicht besonders gut. An Perversion fördert auch die Kino-Kontrovers-Reihe einiges zu tage, Irreversible bspw. - die Vergewaltigungsszene ist eie der wenigen Filmszenen, die ich wirklich schwer aushaltbar finde! Oder die 120 Tage von Sodom (der aber auch schlecht ist). 

Menschliche Abgründe bietet Jack Ketchums Evil (Original "the girl next door"). Die dort gezeigten Misshandlungen eines Mädchens basieren auf waren Geschehnissen, was den Film schon ziemlich übel anzusehen macht. 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Jo - die "Angstschraube" wird dauernd angezogen; es gibt kaum einen Moment der Erholung. Ich hab' heute noch mit einem Bekannten über die "Angsterzeugung" in Film und Buch gesprochen. Es ist immer blöd, das Monster zu zeigen - die Vorstellungskraft des Zuschauers ist meist schlimmer als das, was da gezeigt wird. Gibt Ausnahmen wie den Original-"The Thing" von Carpenter (bloß nicht das schreckliche "Remake" schauen) - wobei das "Monster" hier auch abstrakt bleibt.



Genau, es sie denn, das "Monster" ist ein Mensch (wie in Shining, Sieben, Das Schweigen der Lämmer...). Irgendwas im menschlichen Gehirn wehrt sich dagegen, dass das artgleiche Wesen zu so etwas fähig ist, vor allem, weil man sich automatisch fragen muss: Könnte ich das auch? Monster, also richtige Monster, sind immer etwas abstraktes, wovon man sich distanzieren kann- und man kann sich sagen, dass es sowas gar nicht wirklich geben kann. Während meiner Meinung nach jeder eine dunkle Seite hat und menschliche Film-Monster kitzeln da ein wenig dran. Naja, vielleicht auch nur an meiner.   




win3ermute schrieb:


> Ach nö - "Pandorum" fand ich langweilig und schließlich ärgerlich; "Cube" spielt dagegen in einer ganz anderen Liga. "Cube" ist einer der brilliantesten Filme, die ich kenne - auf einer rein existentialistischen Ebene. Da werden Leute in eine Situation reingeschmissen, die sie nicht verstehen; passen sich an, erweitern ihre Theorien. Ein Mikrokosmos halt - mit ganz offenem Ende.



Ich meinte eher, dass man sich bei Cube doch auch fragt, was man selbst in so einer Situation tun würde, wie man reagieren würde. Die Atmosphäre ist eine völlig andere als in EH, klar. 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal sehen, was Du machst, wenn Du "Kairo" im Dunkeln siehst . Oder "The Haunting" (nicht zu verwechseln mit Jan de Bonts unsäglichem Remake).



Wenn ich die von dir empfohlenen Filme gesehen habe, erstatte ich dir gern Bericht! Ich kann dir aber sagen, wie ich bisher Horrorfilme im dunkeln gesehen habe. Wenn ich glaube, dass eine Szene kommt, wo ich mich erschrecken könnte - das hasse ich wie die Pest! - schaue ich weg oder halte mir etwas den Bildschirm tielweise verdeckendes ins Blickfeld Sofakissen oder die eigene Hand bieten sich an. Ja, meine Freunde beömmeln sich da regelmäßig.  Ist mri der Film generell zu spannend oder gruselig aber interessant genug, um ihn zu Ende zu schauen, lese ich entweder nebenbei, so, dass ich die Handlung aber noch mitbekomme oder google nach dem Film und weiß dann, was passiert (ich schaue ihn dann trotzdem zu Ende). 

Oh, da fällt mir ein, eine Bekannte von mir ist mal durch einen Film psychotisch geworden. Ich glaube, es war "Signs". Da hat sie dann tagelang nicht geschlafen und schaut seitdem auch keine Filme mehr, in denen Aliens vorkommen.


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Lustigerweise passt das alles: Es sind eben die ureigensten Ängste, die die Leute umbringen - die können sie auch aus Filmen aufgeschnappt haben.
> Die "Event Horizon" ist das unheimlichste Geisterhaus, das ich jemals im Film gesehen habe. Vor der Sichtung wurde mir aus allerlei Quellen - auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis - nur das schlechteste über dieses Ding berichtet - und ich kannte bereits das Ende, bevor ich den Film gesehen hatte.




find ich auch...es sind eh immer die besten horrorstreifen die mit den ängsten der zuschauer spielen...bei den normalen horror-splatter-genre lach ich mich kaputt.da ist wirklich null angst,ob erschrecker oder fieseste gedärmszenen,da regt sich null bei mir,aber bei psychohorror wirds mir mulmig...
sehr zu empfehlen in der hinsicht war auch nightmare on elm street...zumindest der erste teil...nachdem ich den damals zur premiere(ich mein ich war so um die 18)im kino sah,fiel mir das einschlafen sehr sehr schwer...war lange thema an der schule...

udn ein film fällt mir ganz besonders noch zum thema  urängste der zuschauer ein:"wenn die gondeln trauer tragen"...den hab ich glaub ich mit 14 oder so das erste mal heimlich im tv gesehen.da hatte die fernsehzeitschrift hörzu damals noch vor dem film gewarnt,weil es die urängste der zuschauer auslöst und der film nichts für leute mit herzfehler wäre...obwohl der nicht wirklich brutal war,hat mich kaum ein film mehr beschäftigt als dieser.allein dieses stets düstere szenario in venedig und die schauspielerische leistung des hauptdarstellers(donald sutherland) war grandios


----------



## bkeleanor (24. September 2012)

Resident Evil: Retribution

ist kein weiterer kommentar nötig wurde bereits (sehr weit oben) korrekt reviewed.
1/10

hab damals mit 10 oder so, auf drängen eines kollegen, Stephen kings "es" geschaut.
danach trafen die worte von bart simpsons ziemlich gut zu....die da lauten
kann nicht schlafen, der clown frisst mich :-)


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Resident Evil: Retribution
> 
> ist kein weiterer kommentar nötig wurde bereits (sehr weit oben) korrekt reviewed.
> 1/10
> ...



haha,sehr geil...hab die folge auch gesehen und musste da auch an stephen kings es denken...auch einer dieser psychotischen horrorfilme aus meiner jugend....


----------



## win3ermute (25. September 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Insbesondere "Kairo" klingt interessant (Fight Club ist mein Lieblingsfilm). Ich finde den aber leider nicht? Ich nehme mal an, es ist dieser hier, oder? http://www.amazon.de/Pulse-Haruhiko-Kato/dp/B000EMSPP6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348429127&sr=8-3



Jo - der internationale Titel ist "Pulse". Leider verwechselt man ihn dann zu leicht mit dem gleichnamigen US-Remake, das völlig daneben ist. 



> Nimm mir das nicht übel, aber die Höllen-Version, die sich in deinem Spoiler versteckt, erinnert mich irgendwie an Vampire. Und ich sage jetzt bewusst nicht "Twilight"!



Ist eine gänzlich andere Einsamkeit. "Kairo" kann man von vorne bis hinten als eine Studie in Sachen "Vereinsamung und Verödung des modernen Menschen" sehen - und das in einer Welt, wo wir zu Tausenden aufeinanderhocken und weltweit vernetzt sind...



> Mh, als "pervers" würde ich Event Horizon nun nicht bezeichnen. Da denke ich eher an A serbian film.



Catness, jetzt geht er aber ran . "Asf" ist ein verkrampfter "Tabu-Brecher" - in Diskussionen absolut überbewertet. Verstehe die Aufregung um den Streifen nicht wirklich; mag aber daran liegen, daß mir Zeuch wie "Last House on Dead End Street" nicht unbekannt ist...



> An Perversion fördert auch die Kino-Kontrovers-Reihe einiges zu tage, Irreversible bspw. - die Vergewaltigungsszene ist eie der wenigen Filmszenen, die ich wirklich schwer aushaltbar finde! Oder die 120 Tage von Sodom (der aber auch schlecht ist).



"Irreversible" wäre ein guter Film, wenn der Trottel von Macher nicht ebenso ein verkrampfter "Tabubrecher" wäre. "Irreversible" ist so designed, daß ihn sich bloß keiner ansehen soll - dann brauche ich auch keinen Film zu drehen, wenn ich die Leute aus dem Kino treiben möchte (Perspektiven und Sound am Anfang - der Regisseur meinte in einem Interview: "Ich wollte, daß den Leuten schlecht wird, damit sie rausgehen!" Attention-Whore...)
Na, die "120 Tage" sind halt purer Pasolini. Als "schlecht" würde ich ihn keinesfalls bezeichnen, auch wenn Pasolinis Intentionen da nach Interviews teilweise sehr schwer nachvollziehbar sind. Pasolini gehörte halt zu den Neo-Realisten wie auch Rosselini - das muß man mögen (ich eher nicht, auch wenn ich Pasolinis "Accatone" und seine Dokus recht gelungen finde).



> Menschliche Abgründe bietet Jack Ketchums Evil (Original "the girl next door"). Die dort gezeigten Misshandlungen eines Mädchens basieren auf waren Geschehnissen, was den Film schon ziemlich übel anzusehen macht.



Das mit der "wahren Begebenheit" ist schon recht weit hergeholt. Der Film "An American Crime" ist näher am wahren Fall; hat bessere Darsteller, nimmt sich allerdings auch ein paar Freiheiten. Aus menschlicher bzw. moralischer Sicht ist "Die Grauzone" ein ziemlich harter Brocken - er beschäftigt sich mit den jüdischen "Sonderkommandos" in KZs, die für ein paar Monate mehr Leben halfen, ihre Mitgefangenen auszulöschen. 



> Genau, es sie denn, das "Monster" ist ein Mensch (wie in Shining, Sieben, Das Schweigen der Lämmer...). Irgendwas im menschlichen Gehirn wehrt sich dagegen, dass das artgleiche Wesen zu so etwas fähig ist, vor allem, weil man sich automatisch fragen muss: Könnte ich das auch?



Empfehle "Session 9" zu dem Thema - allerdings ist die deutsche Synchro grottenschlecht, was das "Monster" betrifft (ich würde sogar so weit gehen, daß die Synchro den Film zerstört - keine Ahnung, was sich die ansonsten recht fähige Firma "Capelight" dabei gedacht hat. Habe nur kurz in das Ende 'reingehört, nachdem ich den Film ja schon ein halbes Dutzend mal im O-Ton gesehen habe - und war völlig entgeistert...). Da haste den schlimmsten Serienkiller aller Zeiten, der alle Freddies, Jasons, Michael Myers der Filmgeschichte vergessen lässt. Der Streifen hat eines der zutiefst deprimierenden Enden aller Zeiten, bevor das "Monster" mit einem der besten Sätze aller Zeiten Diskussionstoff für Stunden liefert.



> Wenn ich die von dir empfohlenen Filme gesehen habe, erstatte ich dir gern Bericht! Ich kann dir aber sagen, wie ich bisher Horrorfilme im dunkeln gesehen habe. Wenn ich glaube, dass eine Szene kommt, wo ich mich erschrecken könnte - das hasse ich wie die Pest! - schaue ich weg oder halte mir etwas den Bildschirm tielweise verdeckendes ins Blickfeld Sofakissen oder die eigene Hand bieten sich an.



Erinnert mich an meine Kindheit - ich MUSSTE unbedingt jeden Horror-Film sehen, auch wenn ich wußte, daß die Nacht danach höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gut werden würde . Ich wünsche viel Spaß bei "Kairo" - am besten im Dunkeln schauen, wenn der hoffentlich große Bildschirm überall Schatten wirft....



shadow24 schrieb:


> sehr zu empfehlen in der hinsicht war auch nightmare on elm street...zumindest der erste teil...nachdem ich den damals zur premiere(ich mein ich war so um die 18)im kino sah,fiel mir das einschlafen sehr sehr schwer...war lange thema an der schule...



Wobei der erste "Nightmare" auch noch recht splatterig ist - zumindest in einer ungekürzten Fassung. War seinerseit eine perfekte Mischung aus "Evil Dead" (den ich nach wie vor liebe) und "Poltergeist".



> udn ein film fällt mir ganz besonders noch zum thema  urängste der zuschauer ein:"wenn die gondeln trauer tragen"...den hab ich glaub ich mit 14 oder so das erste mal heimlich im tv gesehen.da hatte die fernsehzeitschrift hörzu damals noch vor dem film gewarnt,weil es die urängste der zuschauer auslöst und der film nichts für leute mit herzfehler wäre...obwohl der nicht wirklich brutal war,hat mich kaum ein film mehr beschäftigt als dieser.allein dieses stets düstere szenario in venedig und die schauspielerische leistung des hauptdarstellers(donald sutherland) war grandios



Herrlicher Film! Lief eine Woche nach "Schrecken der Medusa" im Spätprogramm der ARD, als ich noch recht jung war. Beide Filme haben ihre Prägung hinterlassen, wobei gerade "Wenn die Gondeln Trauer tragen" auch noch ein echtes "Schwergewicht" ist. Nix für Leute mit niedriger Aufmerksamkeitsspanne oder jene, die jede Kleinigkeit erklärt haben müssen...


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Herrlicher Film! Lief eine Woche nach "Schrecken der Medusa" im Spätprogramm der ARD, als ich noch recht jung war. Beide Filme haben ihre Prägung hinterlassen, wobei gerade "Wenn die Gondeln Trauer tragen" auch noch ein echtes "Schwergewicht" ist. Nix für Leute mit niedriger Aufmerksamkeitsspanne oder jene, die jede Kleinigkeit erklärt haben müssen...




lief bestimmt unter der Rubrik:"Monstren,Mumien Mutationen"(war glaub uch damals auf NDR3)...da fand ich den Vorspann,genau wie aufm zdf von "der fantastische film", stets sehr beunruhigend...sletsam aber das war meist gruseliger als der eigentliche film
stimmt,schrecken der medusa war ein grandioser film...der grösste erschrecker war zum schluss,als die hand von burt lancaster(?) wieder zu zittern anfing nachdem lino ventura(?) den stecker von seinem lebenserhaltungssystem zog udn da der name vom atomkraftwerk auf den zettel gekritzelt wurde udn dazu diese komischen pfeifgeräusche als dieser pegel des lebenserhaltungsystems wieder wie verrückt loslegte...ich glaub so gespannt habe ich seit dem film wo eine ladung nitroglycerin auf einem schrottigen lkw durch den djungel transportiert werden musste nicht merh auf die glotze gestarrt...da sieht man mal welche klasse die alten schwarz-weiis filme noch hatten...ohne grosse tricktechnik nur spannung.udn die 100%iig...

poltergeist war auch son psychoding.einer der wenigen filme wo übrigens der zweite teil genauso spannend war wie der erste...der läuft auch unter der kategorie:ich bin froh das ich danach nicht alleine im bett schlafen muss...


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jo - der internationale Titel ist "Pulse". Leider verwechselt man ihn dann zu leicht mit dem gleichnamigen US-Remake, das völlig daneben ist.



Alles klar, dann landet der mal auf meiner Einkaufsliste. Und "Session 9" auch.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Catness, jetzt geht er aber ran .



Ich bin übrigens weiblich.   



win3ermute schrieb:


> "Irreversible" wäre ein guter Film, wenn der Trottel von Macher nicht ebenso ein verkrampfter "Tabubrecher" wäre. "Irreversible" ist so designed, daß ihn sich bloß keiner ansehen soll - dann brauche ich auch keinen Film zu drehen, wenn ich die Leute aus dem Kino treiben möchte (Perspektiven und Sound am Anfang - der Regisseur meinte in einem Interview: "Ich wollte, daß den Leuten schlecht wird, damit sie rausgehen!" Attention-Whore...)



An sich mag ich Noé ganz gern, zumindest "Menschenfeind" war nicht schlecht, "Irreversible" wie du schon sagst, ja auch nicht. Wobei ich bei "Menschenfeind" die Warnung kurz vorm Ende etwas übertrieben fand. So schlimm waren die Szenen dann doch nicht. naja, wie du schon sagst, Attention Whore.   



win3ermute schrieb:


> Empfehle "Session 9" zu dem Thema - allerdings ist die deutsche Synchro grottenschlecht, was das "Monster" betrifft (ich würde sogar so weit gehen, daß die Synchro den Film zerstört - keine Ahnung, was sich die ansonsten recht fähige Firma "Capelight" dabei gedacht hat. Habe nur kurz in das Ende 'reingehört, nachdem ich den Film ja schon ein halbes Dutzend mal im O-Ton gesehen habe - und war völlig entgeistert...). Da haste den schlimmsten Serienkiller aller Zeiten, der alle Freddies, Jasons, Michael Myers der Filmgeschichte vergessen lässt. Der Streifen hat eines der zutiefst deprimierenden Enden aller Zeiten, bevor das "Monster" mit einem der besten Sätze aller Zeiten Diskussionstoff für Stunden liefert.



Wird ebenfalls bestellt werden. Und dann schaue ich mal, ob ich den auf Englisch verstehe. Einige Schauspieler nuscheln ja so sehr, dass man keinen Ton versteht - Hugh grant bspw., aber der macht den Mund beim Reden auch kaum auf.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an meine Kindheit - ich MUSSTE unbedingt jeden Horror-Film sehen, auch wenn ich wußte, daß die Nacht danach höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gut werden würde . Ich wünsche viel Spaß bei "Kairo" - am besten im Dunkeln schauen, wenn der hoffentlich große Bildschirm überall Schatten wirft....



Hier möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich weiblich bin!  Wenn "Kairo" so schlimm ist, schau ich den wohl am besten mit mindestens einem Freund zusammen, der mir, wenn ich mich nicht traue hinzugucken, sagen kann, was passiert. 

Sag mal, kennst du "Die Unsichtbare"? ist vor kurzem auf DVD erschienen und soll so ähnlich sein wie Black Swan. Könnte aber eher ein "Frauenfilm" sein.


----------



## Morisson (26. September 2012)

Caspar Noe eine Attention Whore?
Weiß ja nicht, wenn man sich mal so umhört wer dessen Filme so kennt sind eigentlich immer sehr sehr wenige. Also wirklich viel Aufmerksamkeit zieht der "junge" mann ja nur bedingt auf sich. Er setzt halt sämtliche regeln des Filmemachens aus und dreht auf seine ganz eigene Art und Weise und ich persönlich finde dass sich da einige Filmemacher ne Scheibe von abschneiden können. Irre Kameraführung, genialer Soundtrack, Einsatz von Farben und Effekten die man so nicht kennt. Auch seine Geschichten sind allesamt einzigartig, so hat man Menschen selten in einem Film gesehn. Ich nehme einfach mal Enter the Void als Beispiel. Wie hier mit der Kamera, dem Licht und den Perspektiven gespielt wird ist einfach nur einmalig.

Viel schlimmer sind Leute wie Boll, Bruckheimer. Der eine erhascht etwas Aufmerksamkeit durch die Lizensen die er einkauft (die Filme sind ALLE schlecht). Der andere lässt es eben jede zweite Minute im Film krachen. Die bestehen eigentlich nur aus BOOM und Zeitlupe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2VTyxBa5MQ
Genialer Streifen, lief mal in der Kurbelkiste!


----------



## Fremder123 (26. September 2012)

Morisson schrieb:


> Der andere lässt es eben jede zweite Minute im Film krachen. Die bestehen eigentlich nur aus BOOM und Zeitlupe.


Ist doch kein Problem. Sind halt Filme für die richtige Stimmung. Ist man nich in dieser muss man die ja nicht anschauen. Manchmal ist einem nach Shakespeare zumute und manchmal nach Van Damme. Gibt ja genug Material auf dem Markt, um sämtliche Launen bedienen zu können.


----------



## asdagawe1 (26. September 2012)

Batman


----------



## win3ermute (27. September 2012)

Ui, wird wieder länger 



shadow24 schrieb:


> lief bestimmt unter der Rubrik:"Monstren,Mumien Mutationen"(war glaub uch damals auf NDR3)...da fand ich den Vorspann,genau wie aufm zdf von "der fantastische film", stets sehr beunruhigend...sletsam aber das war meist gruseliger als der eigentliche film



ARD hatte "Der Science-Fiction-Film"; ZdF "Der phantastische Film" und WDR die "Monstren"; die waren immer wunderbar als Vorspann - und als Kiddie konnte man diese Streifen gar nicht erwarten. 



> stimmt,schrecken der medusa war ein grandioser film...der grösste erschrecker war zum schluss,als die hand von burt lancaster(?) wieder zu zittern anfing nachdem lino ventura(?) den stecker von seinem lebenserhaltungssystem zog udn da der name vom atomkraftwerk auf den zettel gekritzelt wurde udn dazu diese komischen pfeifgeräusche als dieser pegel des lebenserhaltungsystems wieder wie verrückt loslegte...



Es war Richard Burton, nicht Lancaster. Ventura stimmt - und der Film gehört bis heute in meine persönliche Bestenliste. Hat auch einen hervorragenden Soundrack:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcKqy6uW_eI[/youtube]



> ich glaub so gespannt habe ich seit dem film wo eine ladung nitroglycerin auf einem schrottigen lkw durch den djungel transportiert werden musste nicht merh auf die glotze gestarrt...da sieht man mal welche klasse die alten schwarz-weiis filme noch hatten...ohne grosse tricktechnik nur spannung.udn die 100%iig...



"Lohn der Angst" von Clouzot - steht ebenfalls in meiner "Bestenliste" . Das Remake "Sorcerer" ist übrigens hier mal ausnahmsweise ebenfalls äußerst empfehlenswert. Leider gibt es von letzterem nur eine grottige US-"Fullscreen"-DVD. Hoffentlich legt Warner den mal als BluRay neu auf...

Was Filmgeschmack angeht, scheinen wir recht nahe zu liegen.



NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens weiblich.



Ah, sorry .



> An sich mag ich Noé ganz gern, zumindest "Menschenfeind" war nicht schlecht, "Irreversible" wie du schon sagst, ja auch nicht. Wobei ich bei "Menschenfeind" die Warnung kurz vorm Ende etwas übertrieben fand. So schlimm waren die Szenen dann doch nicht. naja, wie du schon sagst, Attention Whore.



Ich mag halt seine unnötigen "Gimmicks" überhaupt nicht. Solche "Einblendungen" (zumal sich Noé ja dann sogar um die letzte Konsequenz herumdrückt) als auch der Anfang von "Irreversible" sind völlig unnötig. Fehlt nur noch, daß er seinen Filmen als "Vermarktungsanreiz" noch Kotztüten oder so beigibt. 



> Wird ebenfalls bestellt werden. Und dann schaue ich mal, ob ich den auf Englisch verstehe. Einige Schauspieler nuscheln ja so sehr, dass man keinen Ton versteht - Hugh grant bspw., aber der macht den Mund beim Reden auch kaum auf.



Die deutsche DVD ist die einzige Ausgabe, die auch Untertitel hat. Sowohl US- als auch UK-DVD waren UT-frei. In den Extras befindet sich auch noch einiges über den Drehort. Heute ist "The Bat", wie dieses Gebäude auch genannt wurde und mal über 2.000 psychisch kranke Patienten beherbergte, tatsächlich ein Luxus-Wohnort. "Session 9" setzt dem verfallenen Gebäude damit auch noch ein schönes Denkmal, da es so heute nicht mehr existiert.



> Hier möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich weiblich bin!  Wenn "Kairo" so schlimm ist, schau ich den wohl am besten mit mindestens einem Freund zusammen, der mir, wenn ich mich nicht traue hinzugucken, sagen kann, was passiert.



Der Freund sollte allerdings mit dem japanischen Horrorfilm was anfangen können. Er ist japanisch-typisch sehr ruhig, wobei Kyoshi Kurosawa selbst für einen Japan-Regisseur "langsam" ist. Die Machart entspricht hier dem Thema: Unterkühlt, statisch, oftmals Totale statt Nahaufnahme; entweder mit Abstand oder durch Fenster bzw. Türrahmen gefilmt, wobei die Darsteller meist weit voneinander entfernt sind - das alles unterstreicht das Thema der "Einsamkeit". 
Größtes "Manko" (wenn man das als Manko sehen möchte) ist: Der Film funktioniert als Parabel und verlangt vom Zuschauer, daß er diese auch versteht. Er erklärt nichts; die "Denkarbeit" muß der Zuschauer selbst leisten. Dabei ist er kein "leerer" Film (also etwas, worin man alles und nichts hineininterpretieren könnte), sondern hat durchaus seinen Sinn, auch wenn manches Diskussionsbedarf aufwirft (warte auf das "Red Tape"). 



> Sag mal, kennst du "Die Unsichtbare"? ist vor kurzem auf DVD erschienen und soll so ähnlich sein wie Black Swan. Könnte aber eher ein "Frauenfilm" sein.



Nope; noch nicht gesehen.



Morisson schrieb:


> Caspar Noe eine Attention Whore?
> Weiß ja nicht, wenn man sich mal so umhört wer dessen Filme so kennt sind eigentlich immer sehr sehr wenige.



Noé ist ein "Lieblingskind" in den Filmforen - und zieht offenbar vor allen Dingen "Filmkunstliebhaber" an, die alles abfeiern, was versucht, irgendwie "Kunst" zu sein. Mit den meisten "Kunstfilmen" kannste mich um den Block jagen - mir geht sowas wie Jodorowsky, das meiste von Godard, Lynch und den "Dogma"-Filmern absolut am Allerwertesten vorbei. 



> Viel schlimmer sind Leute wie Boll, Bruckheimer. Der eine erhascht etwas Aufmerksamkeit durch die Lizensen die er einkauft (die Filme sind ALLE schlecht).



Sind halt beides "Verkäufer" - da zählt halt nur das Geld, was die Filme einspielen. Wobei Bolls Audiokommentare großartig sind: Der Mann neigt zu gnadenloser Selbstüberschätzung. Und ja: Die Filme sind allesamt großer Müll.



> Der andere lässt es eben jede zweite Minute im Film krachen. Die bestehen eigentlich nur aus BOOM und Zeitlupe.



Zu Bay empfehle ich immer den Audiokommentar zum DC von "Armageddon". Das Ding kam ursprünglich nur beim US-Edellabel "Criterion" in sehr limitierter Auflage heraus, weswegen Bay wohl kein Blatt vor den Mund nahm (mittlerweile hat Criterion die Rechte wohl unterlizensiert, weswegen das ehemals sauteure Set supergünstig in UK zu haben ist mit klitzekleinem Hinweis auf dem Rücken auf die "Criterion" ohne jeglichen Hinweis auf DC - ist in Deutschland nie erschienen). Das ist wunderbar selbstentlarvend und erklärt, wie in Hollywood "Blockbuster" gemacht werden. Wer hätte gedacht, daß die Bohrfahrzeuge nur deshalb im Film ein Maschinengewehr haben, damit man sie als Spielzeug besser verkaufen kann... von Bays abfälliger Meinung über sein Publikum ganz abgesehen ("If you want to have success in the heartland of America, you have to dumb it down!").


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

asdagawe1 schrieb:


> Batman



Oh wie ich diese Posts liebe! 




win3ermute schrieb:


> Ui, wird wieder länger



Danke 

Aber das is ja echt abnormal bei dir xD Also ich kenne auch jemanden der absoulter Filmfreak ist und auch wirklich alles zu wissen scheint, aber du topst das nochmal um ein vielfaches, Respekt 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Wobei Bolls Audiokommentare großartig sind: Der Mann neigt zu gnadenloser Selbstüberschätzung. Und ja: Die Filme sind allesamt großer Müll.



Du besitzt doch nicht etwa Original-DVD´s von einem seiner Filme, oder? Im Internet finde ich da nämlich kaum welche... 

Aber das mit der gnadenlosen Selbstüberschätzung kann ich mir vorstellen, nein, kann ich mir sogar gar nicht anders vorstellen. Der Mensch muss einfach tatsächlich so naiv sein, ansonsten würde er wohl schon längst keine Filme mehr machen.
Das das auf seine Geldgeber genauso zutrifft kann ich mir aber irgendwie gar nich vorstellen, aber muss ja wohl so sein...


So um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen:

*
The Bourne Legacy*

Ich fand die vorangegangenen Teile allesamt eigentlich recht gut. Mir hat irgendwie die rohe Action gefallen, die Hauereien waren auch immer schön schnörkellos und ungestyled.
War auch alles recht durchdacht und die Story naja... Agentenbla, CIA-Gedöns halt...

Als ich vom neuen gehört hatte dachte ich mir erst so "Aha ein neuer Bourne-Darsteller? MD keinen Bock mehr oder was?", aber dann hab ich den Trailer gesehen und erst gecheckt worum es eigentlich genau geht.
Hab ihn mir weder mit positiven, noch negativen Erwartungen angeguckt und muss sagen genau so war er dann irgendwie auch. Auf keinen Fall schlecht, aber halt auch kein riesen Hit, halt das was man erwartet.
Aber das... erwarte ich halt auch ^^

Is nur irgendwie schon fertig wo man meinen würde er fängt gerade erst an, dass war zumindestens mein Eindruck...

*7/10



The Watch

*Also ich bin jetzt eigentlich nich so der Ben Stiller Fan, aber den kann man sich trotzdem angucken sage ich mal. Wie so oft gewohnte Kost, was ja nich immer was schlechtes sein muss.
Ein paar Lacher sind auf jeden Fall dabei, vom Stil her kennt man die aber auch schon aus genug anderen Filmen. War teilweise überrascht das man teilweise ja schon etwas Blut sieht sag ich mal, ohnejetzt zuviel spoilern zu wollen...
Keine Ahnung was der für ne FSK bekommen hat, aber auf jeden Fall nix für (ganz) kleine Kinder sag ich mal. Naja es is immer noch ne Komödie, daher kommt das halt trotzdem eher lächerlich rüber ^^

Ein paar Lacher sind dabei, für Leute die leichter zum lachen zu bringen sind als ich evtl ein Riesending ^^

*5/10



*Edit:

Aha das sind also Uwe Bolls berühmte Audiokommentare... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SHYwT3yRp-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MojitoJoe057 (5. Oktober 2012)

Mein letzter Film, den ich im Kino gesehen habe, war der neue Bourne. Anfangs wars ohne Matt Damon doch ein bissl ungewohnt, aber Jeremy Renner macht die Sache echt gut  Storytechnisch gehts in Ordnung, ein bissl mehr Action wäre nett gewesen,aber die Charaktere holen meiner Meinung nach einiges wieder raus   Wertung: 8/10


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir vorhin *Looper* angeguckt...

Der war teilweise irgendwie total schräg und das is nich positiv gemeint. Irgendwie total wirr. Am Anfang sah das alles noch ganz interessant aus, wurde dann aber recht schnell recht dämlich. Also Bruce Willis hat sich damit echt keinen Gefallen getan.
Man hätte den Film zudem auch locker ne halbe Stunde kürzer machen können...
Naja bin mal gespannt was ihr so sagt, ich war auf jeden Fall sehr enttäuscht.

3/10


----------



## win3ermute (6. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja bin mal gespannt was ihr so sagt, ich war auf jeden Fall sehr enttäuscht.
> 
> 3/10



Das gibt Anlass zur Hoffnung auf einen richtig guten Film


----------



## NoHeroIn (6. Oktober 2012)

Abraham Lincoln - Vampirjäger
7/10

Wie schon der Titel vermuten lässt, nimmt der Film sich selbst nicht wirklich ernst. Und genau das sollte man als Zuschauer auch nicht tun, dann erwartet einen ein actionreicher Fantasyfilm mit schönen Kulissen und Kostümen, der zwar nicht authentisch aber immerhin kurzweilig ist. Das umfangreiche Körperteil-Abgehacke und spritzende Blut sieht auch in 3D richtig gut aus.

Wahre Vampirfans werden allerdings eher enttäuscht sein. Die Blutsauger wandern nämlich ohne Probleme in strahlendem Sonnenschein umher, werden dafür aber durch Silber getötet, wie eigentlich nur Werwölfe. Zudem ist Abraham Lincolen – Vampirjäger so wunderbar vorhersehbar, dass einen nicht wirklich große Überraschungen erwarten.


----------



## win3ermute (7. Oktober 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Wahre Vampirfans werden allerdings eher enttäuscht sein. Die Blutsauger wandern nämlich ohne Probleme in strahlendem Sonnenschein umher, werden dafür aber durch Silber getötet, wie eigentlich nur Werwölfe.



Möööp! Sie sind raus!

Die Vorlagen aller modernen Vampire wie Stokers Dracula und LeFanus Carmilla haben nicht mal im Ansatz Probleme mit Sonnenlicht! Laut Stoker (DER Erfinder des modernen Mythos) verwandelt sich Dracula wie in Coppolas vortrefflicher Verfilmung in Wolf, Ratten, Nebel, Fledermaus und hat die Kraft von 10 Männern - nur nicht am Tag; da ist er kaum stärker als ein normaler Mensch! 

Nur Coppolas "Dracula" gibt den Roman tatsächlich wider - und erweitert ihn noch! Stokers Antagonist ist das "pure Böse" und abseits des "freudschen Übervaters" ohne tatsächlichen Hintergrund. Coppola nimmt den ganzen psychologischen Überbau und erweitert das noch, während er alle bisherigen "Dracula"-Interpretationen plündert und deren Motive zu einem bildtechnisch kaum zu überbietenden Ganzen zusammenfügt; dabei die latent erotische Komponente des Romans betont. Der vielleicht beste Soundtrack aller Zeiten von Woijcech Kilar in Verbindung mit unglaublich guten Darstellerleistungen von Anthony Hopkins, Winona Ryder, Gary Oldman und der leider nicht mehr wirklich in Erscheinung getretenen Sadie Frost (ehelichte Jude Law) ergeben die absolut ultimative Verfilmung des "Vampir"-Mythos überhaupt. Und das mit Love-Story und völlig unpeinlich! 

Unbedingt ansehen auf einer großen Leinwand mit gutem Ton! Alleine die Anfangsszene mit dem fallenden Kreuz bläst einen weg (hypsches Motiv übrigens - den Streifen darf und kann man durchaus "religiös" verstehen. Dracula wird selbstgewählt zum Monster, das am Ende Erlösung und Vergebung erfährt - auch eine Selbstdarstellung des gläubigen Katholiken Coppolas, der damit affront zu manch' einem "Glaubenskollegen" geht: Jedes "Monster" hat Vergebung verdient!)!

Stokers "Dracula" fußt übrigens auf LeFanus "Carmilla". Dem verklemmten Katholik Stoker muß diese lesbische Love-Hate-Story so einige erotische Nachtmahre beschert haben (in seinem Roman wird immerhin ein Blow-Job recht ausführlich beschrieben, als einer der weiblichen Vampire "auf die Knie" geht - Stephen King beschrieb das Erlebnis des Jonathan Harkers als "Orgasmus, der ihm das Hirn wegbläst").
Carmilla wandelt übrigens auch bei Tag und verwandelt sich des Nachts gern in eine niedliche Katze (Dracula bevorzugt die Wolfs-Form - Rotkäppchen anyone?).

Die Sache, daß Vampire das Tageslicht scheuen, wurde erstmals in Murnaus superbem "Nosferatu" gezeigt (eine nicht-autorisierte Verfilmung von "Dracula", weswegen die Produzenten verklagt wurden und einiges an Kohle 'rausrücken mußten. Ähnlich verfuhr Murnau auch bei seiner klassischen "Werwolf"-Geschichte "Janus-Kopf", die auf "Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde" beruhte. Nur leider zahlte da keiner Geld; dieser wahrscheinlich superbe Film ist verloren, weil alle bekannten Kopien vernichtet wurden).

In den Filmen der "Hammer-Studios" mit Christopher Lee als "Dracula" wurde es dann endgültig zum modernen Kanon, daß Vampire bei Tageslicht sterben: Schon im ersten Hammer-"Dracula" (recht gut; allerdings stellt er Stokers Roman unnötig auf den Kopf) erliegt der Antagonist den Strahlen der Sonne, während er im Original noch siegessicher auf die Nacht wartet, bevor ihm eine ganze Jagdgesellschaft das Leben auspustet - durch Pflock ins Herz und noch wichtiger: Entfernen des Kopfes!

Erst seit Murnau (1922) und den für das moderne Bild des Vampirs einflußreicheren Hammer-Films ab 1957 sterben also Vampire endgültig durch das Tageslicht! Für "richtige" Vampirfans darf also der Blutsauger durchaus bei Tag durch das Bild wackeln.

Sofern er dabei nicht "glitzert". Die Mythologie des Vampirs ist durchaus interessant (einer der vier Facetten der Horror-Stories überhaupt, wenn man nach Kings Aufgliederung geht. Die anderen sind der "Werwolf" (das andere "Ich", dem alle Serienkiller und auch "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" angehören); das "Ding" (siehe "The Thing"; siehe "Alien" und Konsorten) und der komplexeste Charakter: Der Geist (siehe "The Haunting"; siehe "Kairo"). Der "Vampir" ist der "freudsche Übervater", den es zu erschlagen gilt, weil er völlig hedonistisch handelt und uns darüberhinaus alle Frauen wegnimmt (und genau das ist das Thema von "Dracula" - es geht nur um die Frauen und zügellosen Sex in "moralisch nicht akzeptierbaren Dimensionen" wie etwa Harkers flotter Vierer. Ich wette, Stoker hatte einen unglaublichen Ständer, als er diese Szene beschrieb). 

Trotz eines Meisterwerkes wie der unglaublich gute "Nosferatu" (aufpassen, welche Version ihr seht - es gibt nur eine wirklich gut restaurierte Fassung; nämlich die des "Murnau-Institutes" - alles andere ist Crap) ist der beste Vampirfilm aller Zeiten das Debut-Werkes meines Lieblingsregisseurs neben Hitchcock: Mario Bavas "Die Stunde wenn Dracula kommt" hat nix mit "Dracula" zu tun, auch wenn der deutsche Titel und die Synchro das herbeiwünschen. Statt dessen ist das "Gothic Horror" pur mit einer gehörigen Prise Erotik und unglaublich gruseligen Bildern; meisterhaft und zeitlos gut inszeniert - eben genau das, was Vampire ausmacht. 

Und da glitzert nix...


----------



## 486633 (7. Oktober 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Stokers "Dracula" fußt übrigens auf LeFanus "Carmilla". Dem verklemmten Katholik Stoker muß diese lesbische Love-Hate-Story so einige erotische Nachtmahre beschert haben (in seinem Roman wird immerhin ein Blow-Job recht ausführlich beschrieben, als einer der weiblichen Vampire "auf die Knie" geht - Stephen King beschrieb das Erlebnis des Jonathan Harkers als "Orgasmus, der ihm das Hirn wegbläst").
> Carmilla wandelt übrigens auch bei Tag und verwandelt sich des Nachts gern in eine niedliche Katze (Dracula bevorzugt die Wolfs-Form - Rotkäppchen anyone?).


Ergänzung: in diesem Kontext sollte Richard Blackburns "Lemora" nicht unerwähnt bleiben, eine erfrischend antiklerikale coming-of-age-Geschichte über ein Mädchen, dass im dunklem Wald (Rotkäppchen anyone?  ) auf die lesbische Vampirin Lemora trifft, deren Fürsorge sie aus der Kindheit führt. Low Budget, toller Film, "ungeschliffene Perle" des phantastischen Films (Trebbin). Nie lag er so richtig wie bei dem Film


----------



## win3ermute (7. Oktober 2012)

486633 schrieb:


> "Lemora"



Zu dem Ding habe ich eine sehr ambivalente Sichtweise. Ich mag ihn; keine Frage - aber zu den Meisterwerken des Genres neben Coppolas "Dracula", Murnaus "Nosferatu" und Bavas "Stunde wenn Dracula kommt" würde ich ihn nicht einordnen; dazu stinkt er alleine von den durch das Budget diktierten "Rahmenbedingungen" ab, was Du mit Sicherheit nicht abstreiten wirst.

"Lemora" gehört - wenn auch ganz oben - zum "ergänzenden Kanon" der guten Vampirfilme (Dreyers "Vampyr" lasse ich trotz filmhistorischer Bedeutung mal außen vor. Dessen lose "Carmilla"-Verfilmung kenne ich nur in der unrestaurierten Fassung von VHS - und ja, selbstverständlich hab ich quasi durch Dich die "Masters of Cinema"; quengel er nicht. Nur noch nicht gesehen; das verschlissene Ding ohne Viragierung hat keinen sonderlichen Eindruck hinterlassen). 



> "ungeschliffene Perle" des phantastischen Films (Trebbin). Nie lag er so richtig wie bei dem Film



"montiert wie die Wetterkarte" zu "Blood Feast" fand ich auch verdammt treffend...


----------



## 486633 (7. Oktober 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Zu dem Ding habe ich eine sehr ambivalente Sichtweise. Ich mag ihn; keine Frage - aber zu den Meisterwerken des Genres neben Coppolas "Dracula", Murnaus "Nosferatu" und Bavas "Stunde wenn Dracula kommt" würde ich ihn nicht einordnen; dazu stinkt er alleine von den durch das Budget diktierten "Rahmenbedingungen" ab, was Du mit Sicherheit nicht abstreiten wirst.
> 
> "Lemora" gehört - wenn auch ganz oben - zum "ergänzenden Kanon" der guten Vampirfilme


Freilich. Daher auch meine Wortwahl 'Ergänzung'  Lemora ist kein etablierter Meilenstein des Vampirfilms, aber er pickt sich Motive auf eine Weise heraus, die man sonst kaum findet. Die limitierten Rahmenbedingungen sind evident, zwingen einen Filmemacher aber immer, das Beste vom Machbaren zu machen, wenn er engagiert ist. Und das war Blackburn. Und: er war thematisch saukontrovers. Die Katholen sind fast Amok gelaufen, als sie eine der wenigen Vorführungen in den 70ern gesehen haben ^^

Hab eben ein wenig google Bildersuche betrieben (for old time's sake) und mir is mal wieder aufgefallen, wie geil die shots aus dem Film aussehen. Blackburn hat nen tolles Auge gehabt. Und dank Synapse is das Filmbild auch farblich so geil geworden... Lemora werd ich mir morgen wieder einlegen. Das erste Mal aufm großen Plasma. Gleich ma gucken ob ich noch genug Schubbeltücher habe


----------



## win3ermute (7. Oktober 2012)

486633 schrieb:


> Und das war Blackburn.



Agreed! Wir sind zum zweiten Male an einem einzigen Abend einer Meinung. Ich befürchte, das verkraftet das Universum nich...



> Hab eben ein wenig google Bildersuche betrieben (for old time's sake)



Du dummes Arschloch! Dank Dir krame ich gerade das Booklet der Synapse-DVD hervor - das ist ähnlich toll wie das Booklet zu Barrels "Last House on Dead End Street" (über den Film sollten wir mal hier diskutieren - dann läuft Zam Amok. Hey, dieser Bastard von einem Film ist weder beschlagnahmt noch indiziert! Wir dürfen also *giggle*).



> Und dank Synapse is das Filmbild auch farblich so geil geworden... Lemora werd ich mir morgen wieder einlegen. Das erste Mal aufm großen Plasma. Gleich ma gucken ob ich noch genug Schubbeltücher habe



Denk Dir irgendeine Beschimpfung aus, passt scho! Wandert morgen nämlich auch hier in den Player... Wir sollten das mit dem Podcast inklusive Tiku ernsthaft in Angriff nehmen... datt Ding über "Vertigo" mit Tiku hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht trotz unzureichender Vorbereitung...


----------



## 486633 (7. Oktober 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Du dummes Arschloch! Dank Dir krame ich gerade das Booklet der Synapse-DVD hervor


Bin immer froh, wenn ich helfen kann ^^


win3ermute schrieb:


> Denk Dir irgendeine Beschimpfung aus, passt scho!


Werd ich drüber sinnieren. Mir wird schon das Passende zur rechten Zeit einfallen 


win3ermute schrieb:


> - das ist ähnlich toll wie das Booklet zu Barrels "Last House on Dead End Street" (über den Film sollten wir mal hier diskutieren - dann läuft Zam Amok. Hey, dieser Bastard von einem Film ist weder beschlagnahmt noch indiziert! Wir dürfen also *giggle*).


Wenn ich mich recht erinner dürfte dir das booklet besser gefallen haben als der Film, was ich extrem schade finde 
Ich hab vorher noch keinen so konsequent misanthropen und üblen Streifen gesehen, scheiß auf Spannungsbögen oder Dramaturgie. Wenn es ein Werk schafft, derart fiese vibes auszusenden und deratiges Unbehagen beim Gucken auszulösen, ohne auch nur den leisesten Anflug von Humor oder zeitweiser Erholung aufkommen zu lassen, dann is das aller Ehren wert. So kompromisslos (und gleichzeitig auch den Voyeurismus des Zuschauers kritisierend, was gerne mal untergeht) hab ich das vorher noch nich gesehen. Chapeau, Herr Watkins, ein dreckiges Meisterwerk für den fortgeschrittenen Filmfan.


----------



## Tikume (7. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hab mir vorhin *Looper* angeguckt...
> 
> Der war teilweise irgendwie total schräg und das is nich positiv gemeint. Irgendwie total wirr. Am Anfang sah das alles noch ganz interessant aus, wurde dann aber recht schnell recht dämlich. Also Bruce Willis hat sich damit echt keinen Gefallen getan.
> Man hätte den Film zudem auch locker ne halbe Stunde kürzer machen können...
> ...



Ich fand ihn sehr gut. Ein Film der nicht auf hirnlose CGI Action baut, sondern eben auf die Story. 
Ich persönlich würde ihn auf einer Höhe mit Source Code oder Inception ansiedeln.


----------



## win3ermute (7. Oktober 2012)

486633 schrieb:


> Werd ich drüber sinnieren. Mir wird schon das Passende zur rechten Zeit einfallen



Ich verlass mich da ganz auf Dich! Aber nicht wieder während des Denkens einfach umfallen!



> Wenn ich mich recht erinner dürfte dir das booklet besser gefallen haben als der Film, was ich extrem schade finde



Ich halte es da mit Baloun und seinem Verhältnis zu "Nekromantik": Sollte mir irgendeine dumme Sau tatsächlich überzeugend verklickern können, daß ihm "LHODES" "gefallen" hat, gebe ich das Filmschauen auf und gehe als Einsiedler in die Wüste!
Nur zur Verdeutlichung für den Mitleser: Das Ding ist ein absoluter "No-Budget-Film". Es ist die Arbeit einiger Studenten und Professoren, die das Geld, was die Eltern der "Macher" bereitstellten, in der Hauptsache in Drogen investierten! Eine tatsächliche "Handlung" oder gar einen "Spannungsbogen" gibt es nicht!
"Handlung" ist schnell erzählt: Ehemaliger Pornofilmer kommt aus dem Knast und stellt fest, daß man mit Pr0n nicht mehr genügend Geld verdienen kann - Snuff ist in! Und darauf spezialisiert er sich dann! Der Schluß ist eine Orgie in Folter und Blut.
Wahrscheinlich gibt es eine Menge Filme, die auf diese Art entstehen und nie wieder das Licht der Welt erblicken. Anders "LHODES", der tatsächlich Jahre später in wenige Kinos gelangte und die ebenso überschaubaren Zuschauer traumatisierte.
Ein "Mythos" entstand: "Echter Snuff-Film"; "schlimmster Film aller Zeiten" - angeheizt durch einen Artikel von Chas. Baloun, der "LHODES" zu den wenigen echten "beißenden" Horrorfilmen zählte - zu Recht (das andere Zeuch ist bis auf Buttgereits "Nekromantik" allesamt indiziert oder beschlagnahmt).
Nach Jahren der Raubkopiererei "outete" sich der Macher; DVD-Labels wie erst Barrel und dann die deutsche CMV (juchu! Strassi! *wink*) nahmen sich des Materials an - streng limitiert natürlich; dafür erstklassig ausgestattet (die Barrel hat ein derart superbes Booklet, da können sich etliche andere Firmen was von abschneiden).
Es ist nicht Splatter (das hat der Streifen ganz, ganz wenig), es ist eine derart menschenverachtende Atmosphäre, die den Film so unerträglich macht. Als Reaktion auf erste unterbelichtete Bilder drehte der Kameramann derart die Linse auf, daß alles in einem alptraumhaften, grellem Licht erscheint, was das Zuschauen noch anstrengender macht. 



> Ich hab vorher noch keinen so konsequent misanthropen und üblen Streifen gesehen, scheiß auf Spannungsbögen oder Dramaturgie. Wenn es ein Werk schafft, derart fiese vibes auszusenden und deratiges Unbehagen beim Gucken auszulösen, ohne auch nur den leisesten Anflug von Humor oder zeitweiser Erholung aufkommen zu lassen, dann is das aller Ehren wert. So kompromisslos (und gleichzeitig auch den Voyeurismus des Zuschauers kritisierend, was gerne mal untergeht) hab ich das vorher noch nich gesehen. Chapeau, Herr Watkins, ein dreckiges Meisterwerk für den fortgeschrittenen Filmfan.



Schön zusammengefasst! "Meisterwerk" ist sicherlich übertrieben, aber das Ding ist ein derart dreckiger, fieser Bastard von einem Mistfilm, daß man sich danach wie in die Eier getreten fühlt - mehrmals! Und dringend das Bedürfnis nach einer Dusche verspürt, ohne diesen "menschlichen Dreck" abwaschen zu können!

Das ist zumindest das, was ich von "LHODES" mitgenommen habe. Das Bedürfnis, die DVD nochmals anzupacken, ist gering - sowas gibt man sich nur alle paar Jahre. Und wie das Jodzel sagte: "für fortgeschrittene Filmfans". Nix für ein Popkorn-Publikum.

Edit zu Looper:


Tikume schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde ihn auf einer Höhe mit Source Code oder Inception ansiedeln.



Das ist doch mal eine Ansage! Ich werde darauf zurückkommen


----------



## 486633 (7. Oktober 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich halte es da mit Baloun und seinem Verhältnis zu "Nekromantik": Sollte mir irgendeine dumme Sau tatsächlich überzeugend verklickern können, daß ihm "LHODES" "gefallen" hat, gebe ich das Filmschauen auf und gehe als Einsiedler in die Wüste!


Ach, Balun gefällt sich ganz gut in seiner Rolle des Schwätzers über 'böse' Genre-Filme. Von seinen dramatischen Kommentaren kannste auch die Hälfte abziehen, dann wirds realistisch  Buttis 'Nekromantik 2' is ne formal-ästhetisch gelungene Meditation über Zeit, Leben, Liebe und Tod - und die Verquickung dieser Dinge 


win3ermute schrieb:


> Nur zur Verdeutlichung für den Mitleser: Das Ding ist ein absoluter "No-Budget-Film". Es ist die Arbeit einiger Studenten und Professoren, die das Geld, was die Eltern der "Macher" bereitstellten, in der Hauptsache in Drogen investierten! Eine tatsächliche "Handlung" oder gar einen "Spannungsbogen" gibt es nicht!


Na.. Watkins war die treibende Kraft, konnte einen Prof und ein paar Kommilitonen begeistern (ich möchte den Prof hiermit ausdrücklich beglückwünschen), konnte das Uni-Equipment für lau benutzen und investierte die Knete seiner Eltern in Rekreationsmittel. In der Rückschau kannste die Dichtheit des Machers und der Protagonisten auch als method acting verkaufen ^^


win3ermute schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Splatter (das hat der Streifen ganz, ganz wenig), es ist eine derart menschenverachtende Atmosphäre, die den Film so unerträglich macht. Als Reaktion auf erste unterbelichtete Bilder drehte der Kameramann derart die Linse auf, daß alles in einem alptraumhaften, grellem Licht erscheint, was das Zuschauen noch anstrengender macht.


Jo, übermäßig viel splatter sucht man vergebens. Aber es gibt absolute Gänsehaut-Momente. Wenn du in der POV des Verfolgten bist, die Tür aufmachst und dich in dem gleißenden Scheinwerferlicht der Kameracrew wiederfindest... spätestens da haste kapiert, was da abläuft 


win3ermute schrieb:


> Schön zusammengefasst! "Meisterwerk" ist sicherlich übertrieben, aber das Ding ist ein derart dreckiger, fieser Bastard von einem Mistfilm, daß man sich danach wie in die Eier getreten fühlt - mehrmals! Und dringend das Bedürfnis nach einer Dusche verspürt, ohne diesen "menschlichen Dreck" abwaschen zu können!
> 
> Das ist zumindest das, was ich von "LHODES" mitgenommen habe. Das Bedürfnis, die DVD nochmals anzupacken, ist gering - sowas gibt man sich nur alle paar Jahre. Und wie das Jodzel sagte: "für fortgeschrittene Filmfans". Nix für ein Popkorn-Publikum.


Ich bleibe bei meinem entsprechend apostrophierten 'Meisterwerk'. Hat nichts Intentionalistisches oder künstlerische Maßstäbe Erfüllendes, aber es ist ziemlich einzigartig. Muss man erstmal schaffen, sowas  Der Wiederholungsfaktor ist bei mir auch nich so hoch, es ist eben unangenehm. Aber auch darin steckt Qualität


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2012)

schutzengel,den neuen film von und mit til schweiger, letzte woche gesehen...und ich muss sagen der war gut...der hatte spannung,humor,action,also alles was ich in einem film im kino sehen möchte
ich seh äusserst selten deutsche filme,weil 95% davon find ich einfach scheisse.aber dieser war wirklich gut.wie so einige schweigerfilme in der vergangenheit...

udn ich bin gespannt auf looper.den sehen wir uns morgen an...


----------



## ego1899 (8. Oktober 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und ich bin gespannt auf looper.den sehen wir uns morgen an...



Hm dann bin ich mal gespannt was du berichtest, ich fand ihn recht beschissen


----------



## Tikume (8. Oktober 2012)

http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/101944-Looper.html



> Fazit: Regisseur Rian Johnson gelingt mit seinem meisterhaften Zeitreise-Thriller &#8222;Looper" ein ebenso spannendes wie intelligentes Lehrstück über komplexe moralische Fragen und macht seinen Science-Fiction-Film im Neo-Noir-Gewand im Kern zu einem universellen und zeitlosen Charakterdrama.


----------



## Knallfix (8. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns in der Zeitung wurde Looper schon zu einem kommenden Kultfilm erklärt.
Zum selber schauen bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (8. Oktober 2012)

*Zitat aus Filmszene.de :*

_"Als erstes eine kleine Warnung. Wer sich den schnell geschnittenen und actionreichen Trailer zu „Looper“ anschaut und sich daraufhin auf rasante Science-Fiction-Action mit einem wild um sich schießenden Bruce Willis einstellt, der wird sich im Kino spätestens nach einer halben Stunde irritiert die Augen reiben. Statt temporeichem Geballer bietet Regisseur Rian Johnson nämlich intelligentes Kino der eher gemächlicheren Art, bei der Charakterzeichnung und Story visuellem Overkill vorgezogen werden."_

Da wurde ich ein wenig nervös...zu oft habe ich in letzter Zeit Filme im Kino ertragen müssen in denen sich plötzlich ein Regisseur dazu berufen
fühlte, "Tiefgang" in den Film zu bringen und der Tiefgang so tief war, dass ich fast tief geschlafen hätte. ^^

Auch hier habe ich den Verdacht, das die DVD bzw. BluRay reichen wird.

Der nächste Film auf meiner Liste wird sich wohl mit Tiefgang erst gar nicht beschätigen, eher mit tiefen Einschußlöchern. 

Über 50 Mio. Dollar am ersten Wochenende lassen auf eine Wiederholung der Action des ersten Teils hoffen. Ich spreche natürlich
von Taken 2.


----------



## Tikume (8. Oktober 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Zeitung wurde Looper schon zu einem kommenden Kultfilm erklärt.
> Zum selber schauen bin ich noch nicht gekommen.



Kultfilm - soweit würde ich nicht gehen. Aber wenn man sich auf das Thema und die ein oder andere Logiklücke einlässt bekommt man einen intelligenten Film der mit seiner Story unterhält.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Zeitung wurde Looper schon zu einem kommenden Kultfilm erklärt.
> Zum selber schauen bin ich noch nicht gekommen.



Ich dachte mir während ich ihn gesehen habe schon an die, die ihn wahrscheinlich total hochloben und als Meisterwerk bezeichnen werden...
So ein bisschen wie bei abstrakter Kunst, die keiner versteht aber alle sagen sie "Ahhh, Ooohhhh"...


----------



## Tikume (9. Oktober 2012)

Also ist das Problem, dass der Film dich intelektuell total überfordert hat. 
Jetzt gehst Du davon aus, dass es allen anderen genauso geht und sie aus Scham heucheln der Film würde Ihnen gefallen.

Hat auf jeden Fall eine interessante Logik.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja das diese Theorie aufkommt habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber der Film hat mich keineswegs intelektuell überfordert, ich fand ihn einfach nur so beschissen xD
Ich hab ihn mir auch nicht angesehen und nen Actionfilm erwartet, falls du darauf hinauswillst...

Man könnte auch sagen der Film MUSS einfach gut sein, da er dir scheinbar gefallen hat und jeder der nicht dieser Meinung ist hat den Film halt einfach nicht verstanden... 
Aber um diese Möglichkeit in Betracht zu ziehen steht dir wohl dein Ego im Weg...


----------



## Tikume (10. Oktober 2012)

Du hast damit begonnen abwertend über Leute zu urteilen, die den Film gut finden. Ich habe lediglich gekontert. 


Vielleicht magst Du uns ja mit einer detailliereren Begründung als "schräg" und "doof" versorgen, nutze gegebenfalls einfach den Spoiler-Tag.


----------



## Quentaros (10. Oktober 2012)

Mein letzter Film den ich mitm Kumpel im Kino anschaute war TED 
Gott, was haben wir gelacht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QvnNn2Z4U1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Oktober 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du hast damit begonnen abwertend über Leute zu urteilen, die den Film gut finden. Ich habe lediglich gekontert.
> 
> Vielleicht magst Du uns ja mit einer detailliereren Begründung als "schräg" und "doof" versorgen, nutze gegebenfalls einfach den Spoiler-Tag.



Nö hab ich nicht, ich habe damit gesagt das es mit Sicherheit auch Leute geben wird die total begeistert sind, mehr nicht. 
Es gehen bestimmt auch Leute bei Resident Evil 6 aus dem Kino und sind total begeistert.
Wenn ich das dann nicht nachvollziehen kann hat das nix mit abwertend zu tun... 


Und nein, ich werde hier jetzt bestimmt nich anfangen darüber zu diskutieren was ich jetzt unlogisch, unnötig oder sonstwas fand und was nich


----------



## shadow24 (10. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm dann bin ich mal gespannt was du berichtest, ich fand ihn recht beschissen




also ich fand den film nicht beschissen,aber doch leider nicht gelungen...
die idee die hinter dem film steckt ist gut,der film aber ist schlecht.die charaktere bleiben seltsam blass,die dialaloge sind viel zu langatmig udn nichtssagend und der hauptplott,also die eigentliche existenz der looper ist total unlogisch...

ich mein,das ganze spielt in einer anarchistischen zukunft indem jeder bürger mit ner knarre ausgerüstet ist und zur selbstjustiz auf offener strasse greift(szene wie der schulbusfahrer einen dieb auf der strasse mit ner shotgun in den rücken schiesst udn keinen störts)...in dem film ist nicht ein polizist zu sehen,aber in dieser rohen welt haben ausgerechnet die grossen verbrechersyndikate angst davor ins gefängnis zu wandern weil sie jemanden umlegen??????häh?und dafür werden extra looper geschaffen?...ich mein der killt die unliebsamen opfer in der vergangenheit udn wirft die leichen in ein hochofen.ähm,warum machen das die handlanger der verbrecher nicht auch in der zukunft so?????oder gibts da keine hochöfen mehr?

ein guter regisseur hätte aus der idee und mit ein paar guten schauspielern einen guten film machen können,aber das war hier leider nicht der fall...
der showdown zum schluss war interessant,gespickt mit ein paar schönen lebensweisheiten,aber ansonsten gepflegte langeweile...

witzig ist,dass willis nach 12 monkeys nochmal ein zeitreisefilm gemacht hat.der film war aber um einiges besser als dieser hier...


----------



## ego1899 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja das trifft es da so ziemlich, bei der Szene aus der Zukunft (mit dem Schulbusfahrer) musste ich dann auch schmunzeln, aber naja... ^^
Und auf einmal nach tausenden von Jahren der Evolution PENG! entwickeln sich bei einem gewissen Prozentsatz von Menschen telekinetische Fähigkeiten duch ein Gendefekt oder was auch immer, dass hat es halt auch mal so gar nicht gebraucht .

Ich fand ihn anfangs ja auch ziemlich ansprechend und interessant, bis er dann halt in Logikfehlern untergegangen ist. Die Wahl der Schauspieler hat mich jetzt keineswegs gestört, jedoch die Langatmigkeit sowie die unnötigkeit mancher wie du schon sagtest seltsamen Dialoge.
Aber vielleicht war ich ja auch nur intelektuell überfordert... xD


Heute werde ich mir mal irgendwann Evidence angucken. Bin zwar nich wirklich scharf drauf, aber gibt ja sonst nix mehr großartig ^^


----------



## shadow24 (10. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Heute werde ich mir mal irgendwann Evidence angucken. Bin zwar nich wirklich scharf drauf, aber gibt ja sonst nix mehr großartig ^^




evidence lief bei uns im cinestar nicht mal an,von daher stellte sich uns gar nich erst di efrage ob wir da rein gehen

morgen starten zwei neue (meiner meinung nach) gute filme:zum einen 96 hours teil 2 udn der neue oliver stone film savages...werden uns wohl für ein der beiden entscheiden...


----------



## Tikume (10. Oktober 2012)

Es geht in dem Film um zwei "Zukünfte". Die eine spielt 2044 die andere 2074. Nur weil in 2044 solche Zustände herrschen heisst das nicht dass es 2074 genauso aussieht 
Und warum sie das nicht in der Zukunft machen wurde erklärt durch die fortgeschrittenen Möglichkeiten der Spurensicherung.
Die Logiklücke für mich ist da eher dass sie Joe Simmons betäuben und per Zeitreise entsorgen, die Frau aber töten.

Und wenn man die Entwicklung von Telekinese beim Menschen in einem SciFi Film als Logikproblem ansieht, dann hat man offenbar ein Problem mit dem ganzen Genre. Vom Plot her diente das vor allem mal als Untermauerung dafür dass eine einzelne Person innerhalb kürzerster Zeit Verbrechersyndikate übernehmen konnte.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Oktober 2012)

sinnloser post....bitte löschen


----------



## shadow24 (12. Oktober 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es geht in dem Film um zwei "Zukünfte". Die eine spielt 2044 die andere 2074. Nur weil in 2044 solche Zustände herrschen heisst das nicht dass es 2074 genauso aussieht




das stimmt zwar,aber wenn du den werdegang,also die 30 jahre von willis leben betrachtet hast,musstest du auch feststellen,das es dort immer nur mord und totschlag gab,bis die frau ihn aus dem drogensumpf gerettet hat...udn du lieferst gleich den entscheidenden satz selbst mit:warum bringen sie ihn zurück und sie töten sie udn lassen sie da liegen?
udn mir fehlten einfach zu viele paradoxi,die zeitreisen halt mit sich bringen.da hätte man viel mehr draus machen können ausser son bescheuertes gespräch in der bar als willis mit seinem jüngeren ich spricht udn zum thema zukunft und zeitreisen nur so sätze fallen wie: halts maul du idiot udn das willst du nicht wissen(nicht wortwörtlich übersetzt...)das ist echt ein bissel arm...


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kann euch nur vor *Evidence* warnen!

Wieder mal ein Film mit Amateur-Kamera im Stil von Blair Witch Projekt, als gäbe es nicht schon genug. Nach dem typische Aufbau, durch den man wohl wie gewohnt die blassen Charaktere des Films kennenlernen soll,der weder besonders witzig noch unterhaltsam ist passiert dann nach 45 Minuten das erste mal etwas.
Ein paar Szenen weiter besteht der Rest des Films eigentlich nur darin, dass 2 Weiber durch den dunklen Wald rennen, ab und zu für 0,5-1 Sekunde(n) die Kamera auf irgendwelche Viecher gerichtet ist und noch ein paar unwesentlichen Kleinigkeiten.
Aufgeklärt wird man über gar nix, unterhalten ebenfalls nicht...

Also selbst wenn man auf diese Art Horror steht, rate ich trotzdem davon ab.

3/10


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Oktober 2012)

looper

mal eine frage...wenn der doch die opfer killt und dann im hochofen entsorgt. und das macht er ja direkt nacheinander wär ja sinnlos den noch lange im zeug rumzukarren.

wie zum henker merken die dann, das der loop nicht geschlossen wurde wenn der looper nichts sagt?


----------



## shadow24 (17. Oktober 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> looper
> 
> mal eine frage...wenn der doch die opfer killt und dann im hochofen entsorgt. und das macht er ja direkt nacheinander wär ja sinnlos den noch lange im zeug rumzukarren.
> 
> wie zum henker merken die dann, das der loop nicht geschlossen wurde wenn der looper nichts sagt?




ich würde dir ja gerne helfen bei deinem problem...aber...ehrlich gesagt versteh ich nicht ganz was du meinst...
was meinst du mit "im zeug rumzukarren"????in seinen klamotten?

udn du fragst dich wie die auftraggeber merken ob der looper ein fehler gemacht hat?also normalerweise können die es gar nicht merken,weil wenn das opfer in der vergangenheit getötet wurde hat er ja nie in der zukunft gelebt und somit kennt ihn dann auch niemand mehr, weil er ja in der vergangenheit erschossen wurde(da darf man nicht zu lange drüber nachdenken sonst wird man ohnmächtig)...aber ich meine dafür sass doch da der chef der looper,der typ mit dem bart aus der zukunft.der überprüfte doch alles und vergab die jobs...vielleicht konnte der ja auch in die zukunft reisen und denen das mitteilen...auf alle fälle kann nur der prüpfen ob der loop vollzogen wurde...vielleicht konnten die looper,bzw der chef das an anomalien feststellen,die auftreten MÜSSEN wenn zwei identische personen zur gleichen zeit am gleichen ort sind.das versucht das universum von selbst zu korrigieren...aber das weiter auszuführen geht etwas zu weit jetzt...
das ist es aber was ich in so einem film vermisse.diese anomalien und zeitparadoxis die auftreten wenn der fluss der zeit durcheinander gebracht wird...da wäre so viel möglich gewesen udn die liefern nur sowas ab...schwach...


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Oktober 2012)

nein damit meine ich: nach dem der looper sein ziel getötet hat, nimmt er das silber, wirft die leiche auf seinen pick up und fährt mit der leiche zum hochofen um die leiche da zu verbrennen (direkt ohne umwege).

der looper kontaktiert den "typen mit bart", den aus der zukunft ja erst nachdem der job erledigt ist.

wenn also der looper sein eigenes ich nicht tötet und dem "typen mit bart einfach mitteilt, das er es getan hat, woher kann dann der "typ mit bart" wissen ob das nun gelogen ist oder nicht?

stimmt schon evt. kann sich der typ mit bart dann nicht mehr an den erinnern oder so. aber eine erklärung wär scho gut gewesen, ansonsten macht der film nur kopfschmerzen.

und ja wenn man darüber zulange nachdenkt wird man ohnmächtig.
weil theoretisch wird ja nur das zukünftige ich getötet, nicht aber das aus der gegenwart...somit lebt ja das ich aus der gegenwart in der zukunft. er weiss also das er exekutiert wird und kann entsprechend reagieren...somit verändert sich alles .............jkhpö (ohnmacht).


----------



## shadow24 (18. Oktober 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und ja wenn man darüber zulange nachdenkt wird man ohnmächtig.
> weil theoretisch wird ja nur das zukünftige ich getötet, nicht aber das aus der gegenwart...somit lebt ja das ich aus der gegenwart in der zukunft. er weiss also das er exekutiert wird und kann entsprechend reagieren...somit verändert sich alles .............jkhpö (ohnmacht).




lol,made my day... 


ich zitiere nochmal aus meinem vorigen post den erklärungsversuch,wenn der bärtige nicht bescheid bekommt:

_vielleicht konnten die looper,bzw der chef das an anomalien feststellen,die auftreten MÜSSEN wenn zwei identische personen zur gleichen zeit am gleichen ort sind.das versucht das universum von selbst zu korrigieren...aber das weiter auszuführen geht etwas zu weit jetzt..._


----------



## CrashOverrideSE (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich war als Letztes im Alien-Prequel Projekt Prometheus. Ich fand ihn zimlich gut auch wenn nicht alles hinkam mit Alien 1. Die große Frage des Space Discjokeys wurde aber endlich geklärt. Man darf den Film auf keinenfall an Alien messen, aber ansonst sehr gut gemacht.

Ich freue mich auf Teil 2 & 3 es soll ja eine Triologie weren.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Oktober 2012)

gestern in taken 2(96 hours 2) gewesen...kommt leider überhaupt nicht an teil 1 ran...

ist ein handwerklich routiniert gemachter actionfilm.das ist aber auch schon alles...dadurch das der film mit den actionszenen sehr realistisch gehalten wurde,sind die kämpfe sehr unspektakulär und dadurch leider relativ langweilig...

teil 1 hui und teil 2 pfui um es auf eine kurze zusammenfassung zu bringen...


----------



## ego1899 (24. Oktober 2012)

Joa das er nicht an Teil 1 rankommt sehe ich auch so, der ist allerdings auch schwer zu toppen.
Aber "Pfui" finde ich jetzt übertrieben, trotzdem noch solide Action und Spannung kommt auch auf.
Ist ja auch nicht als Action-Feuerwerk gedacht.

Kriegt von mir trotzdem ne 7,5/10


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

*Savages*

Kann die "schlechte" imdb-Wertung (6,7)irgendwie so gar nicht nachvollziehen, fand den wirklich richtig gut muss ich sagen. Kann allerdings nicht ins Detail gehen, da ich so unnüchtern war und mich nicht mehr wirklich an Details erinnern... ^^
Also wenn meine Wahrnehmung jetzt nicht völlig getrübt war, kann ich ihn auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlen


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Oktober 2012)

Madagascar 3 - herrlich - 8/10 gebe ich dafür. Alles so bunt und am leuchten bei den Zirkusvorstellungen, sehr cool auf großer Leinwand. Ich mag bunt & leuchten :-)) Diese franz. Tierfängerin ist auch n schräger Char, echt klasse.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (29. Oktober 2012)

Gestern Abraham lincoln vampirjäger und 96 Hours gesehen, beide sehr gute Filme.


----------



## LastToKnow (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich war gestern 96 hours Taken 2. Naja Langweilig


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Oktober 2012)

Ebenfalls Savages

Kann mich der nicht ganz unnüchternen Meinung von Ego nicht anschliessen.
Ich war nüchtern und mir hat der Streifen überhaupt nicht gefallen.

Zuviel unnötige Brutalität.


----------



## Wolfmania (8. November 2012)

Skyfall...ok nach dem letzen Bond konnte ja eig nur besser werden, und so hat man nun all das nachgeholt, was zuletzt vermißt wurde: das very britishe, die typischen Bond-Sprüche, ja auch der alte Aston Martin von Goldfingers Zeiten tauscht wieder auf...aber auch ein Bond mit Tiefe wird gezeigt, auch eine 'M' mit Fehlern und einen Bösewicht der mal richtig gut gespielt wird. Ich gebe hier auf jeden Fall 9/10 denn ich fühlte mich bestens unterhalten. Sehr loben muß ich auch den Vorspann + Titelmusik, einfach große Klasse.


----------



## shadow24 (20. November 2012)

war sonntag in dem cloud atlas drin...der ist...sehr lang...über 3 std mit 15 min pause...puh,war echt anstrengend...aber nicht nur vom sitzen sondern auch vom verständnis her...6 verschiedene zeitepochen im ständigen schnitt...mal nur ein paar sekunden,dann wieder 5 min...schwups,sprung in die nächste zeitepoche...udn so fort...also wer schon matrix verwirrend fand,waren ja die gleichen regisseure,der musste hier richtig dran bleiben um den durchblick nicht zu verlieren...

viele der jüngeren gäste im kino haben sehr früh aufgegeben udn ich hörte worte wie:"was das fürn scheiss",oder "kapierst du das?"...aber trotzdem sind sie ruhig sitzen geblieben

der film war auch nicht unspannend.er hatte zwar einige längen udn die verwirrung wurde auch nicht weniger,aber zumindest ich erkannte einen roten faden an dem ich mich festhielt...alles steigerte sich zu einem gelungenen finale mit schönen weisheiten gespickt...ich hab aus dem film die botschaften rausgelesen wie: die wichtigsten dinge sind freiheit und liebe udn das du für beides kämpfen musst.udn selbst das kleinste rädchen kann irgendwann die weltuhr verstellen...
in der zeitung stand man muss sich auf den film einlassen...ich habs gemacht und fand ihn annehmbar obwohl 2 std meiner meinung nach auch gereicht hätten...auf alle fälle haben wir noch länger über den film geredet obwohl es schon mitternacht war...das kann man nun wirklich nicht über jeden film.die meisten sind doch nach filmende fast schon wieder vergessen...


----------



## shadow24 (23. November 2012)

so,krasser gegensatz zum letzten film...da gleichzeitig zwei filme,die ich sehen wollte in der gleichen woche angelaufen sind,hab ich nach cloud atlas nun gestern judge dredd gesehen...
unterschiedlicher können die beiden filme nicht sein...genauso wie die personen mit denen ich die filme gesehen habe:auf der einen seite meine sensible frau in cloud atlas und ein guter freund von mir,der es gerne splattermässig in den filmen mag, in judge dredd...ich komme seltsamerweise mit beiden arten von filmen klar

aber jetzt zum film:cool...cooler...judge dredd
selten einen so coolen filmhelden,von welchem man nicht einmal im film das gesicht sieht,in einem film gesehen wie dredd...das hatte ja vor zig jahren schon mal sly versucht,ist aber mit der alten comicverfilmung grandios gescheitert...dieser dredd ist richtig gut...vor dem film habe ich mich wieder aufgeregt über die geldmacherei von wegen 3d-verfilmung,muss aber sagen das das diesmal nicht so schlecht war wie sonst immer...tatsächlich stylische momentaufnahmen in den grössten actionsequenzen kamen durch den 3d effekt etwas besser hervor...
naja udn der gute dredd macht keine halben sachen.da gehts richtig rund udn zur freude meines kumpels auch ziemlich splattermässig...ok,wenn panzerbrechende munition auf fleisch trifft gibts halt keine kleinen eintrittslöcher...im film wird gemordet,gehäxelt,zerschrotet,gehäutet...also alles was man in einem richtig fiesen actionfilm sehen will...

wer einen derben actionkracher sehen möchte für den hab ich mit diesen film die richtige empfehlung...


----------



## stefanru (23. November 2012)

Das Schwergewicht!

war ganz witzig  um einiges besser als der "Zoowärter"
kann man sich ansehen.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. November 2012)

Deadfall - Cold Blood (oder wie sie ihn nun nennen wollen)

Der Film ist nicht wirklich aktionlastig. Er hat zwar diverse aktionszenen drin, bei denen man nur den kopf schütteln kann, an der dummheit der polzisten. 
Herausgerissen hats Erik Bana mit seiner verrückten fast schon kranken hauptrolle als bankräuber.
der überigens die stimme von onkel charlie hatte.

7/10
unterhaltsam aber ein 2. mal ist fraglich


----------



## Alux (27. November 2012)

ganz vergessen zu berichten, Samstags gabs Cloud Atlas und ich muss sagen einfach nur genial, würd ich mir sofort wieder ansehen, alle Handlungen sind einfach nur top, schön verknüpft und besonders die ganz kurzen Handlungswechsel haben mir sehr gut gefallen. Ich kann nur shadow24s Meinung nicht ganz nachvollziehen wonach das Verständnis schwierig war, ich fands perfekt und einfach^^


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2012)

war am samstag mit meinem lütten in Hüter des Lichts...schöne variante der märchenfiguren weihnachtsmann,zahnfee,osterhase und sandmann...und natürlich jack frost...diese figuren konnte man einmal ganz anders erleben,als sie sonst immer in den filmen dargestellt werden...kurzweilige unterhaltung mit einem schuss humor udn spannung und der message das man den glauben nie aufgeben darf

und morgen geh ich in das märchen für erwachsene...the man with the iron fist...


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub das war Men in Black 2.

Ich hab das Gefühl das ich länger nicht im Kino war.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Dezember 2012)

Cloud Atlas
Hat mir sehr gefallen. Wusste nicht, das der Film so lang ist und um was es genau geht. Versuche Spoiler/Trailer/Infos bei Filmen die ich sowieso plane zu gucken, so gut es geht zu vermeiden.
Irgendwie war plötzlich Pause, da war ich etwas verwirrt, aber nach der Pause hat sich dann alles herrlich aufgelöst.
Deutliche Empfehlung meinerseits.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. Dezember 2012)

Der Hobbit.

Ich habe genau das bekommen, was ich erwartet habe, einen Peter Jackson-Tolkien-Film, der die Buchvorlage aufgreift und in den filmischen Gesamtkanon von HdR einbindet.

Technisch gesehen war der Film der Hammer. Sehr flüssige (bis auf einige schnellgedrehte Seitenansicht-Actionszenen) Bilder und stimmig aufgebaut. Die 3D-Technik wurde sinnvoll benutzt und nicht nach dem Motto "Hey, wir haben 3D! Schau Dir an, wie das Messer dir entgegen fliegt!". 

Inhaltlich fand ich ihn im Großen und Ganzen gut, bis auf einige Abweichungen vom Buch, die ich nicht passend fand.

Der Film flog trotz seiner Länge an mir vorüber, gutes Tempo und nach der letzten Szene spukte es mir durch den Kopf, dass ich jetzt ein Jahr warten muss, bis ich wieder nach Mittelerde reisen kann =(


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Dezember 2012)

Wreck it Ralph - Ralph reichts!

Wiedermal ein sehr schöner Disney animationsfilm mit haufen weise lacher und tollen szenen.
Einfach nur "must du gesehen haben".

8.5/10


----------



## Negev (17. Dezember 2012)

Hab diesen Monat gleich 2 Filme gesehn...

Cloud Atlas... ich weiß nicht so ganz was ich von diesem Film halten soll. Ist er ein Meisterwerk oder doch eher Belanglos?
Jedenfalls ist er keine leichte Kost und man muss die ganzen (fast) drei Stunden über aufpassen damit man nicht den Faden verliert. Denn mehr als ein Faden verbindet die einzelnen Schicksale nicht, zunächst. In allen Geschichten müssen Menschen um ihre Freiheit kämpfen. Ein für uns so selbstverständliches Gut wird immer wieder von Kräften eingeschränkt die Macht ausüben und sich bereichern wollen &#8211; egal in welcher Zeitepoche. 

Dieses Werk wirkt nach! Lange sinnierte ich über diesen Film, über die Botschaft. 
7,5/10


Skyfall... ist meiner Meinung nach der schlechteste Bond der letzten 20 Jahre (über die ganz alten Filme will ich nichts sagen weil die größtenteils an mir vorbei gegangen sind).
Der Anfang ist gewohnt stark aber als die Geschichte an Fahrt aufnehme sollte, stürzt sie ins bodenlose Tiefe. Der Schurke überlebt bei den gezeigten Szenen viel zu lange (oft fragt man sich wieso Bond den nicht einfach abknallt) in einer Szene lässt er eine Frau sterben und in der nächsten Sekunde streckt er 3 Wachen nieder (aber nicht den Schurken). Auch Thema war Alt gegen Modern, dass sollte man Leuten bzw. Filmen überlassen denen man das Ganze auch abkauft (Bruce Willis oder Sylvester Stallone), man beobachtet ein Daniel Craig in den besten Jahren und bekommt weißgemach dieser gehöre schon zum alten Eisen. Überhaupt war ein Bond mit seinen Getgets immer in stück Zukunft und gar nicht so Alt.
2/10
Wobei 2 Punkte fast schon zu gut bewertet ist...


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2012)

Negev schrieb:


> Skyfall... ist meiner Meinung nach der schlechteste Bond der letzten 20 Jahre (über die ganz alten Filme will ich nichts sagen weil die größtenteils an mir vorbei gegangen sind).
> Der Anfang ist gewohnt stark aber als Geschichte an Fahrt aufnehme sollte stürzt sie ins Bodenlose Tiefe. Der Schurke überlebt bei den gezeigten Szenen viel zu lange (oft fragt man sich wieso Bond den nicht einfach abknallt) in einer Szene lässt er eine Frau sterben und in der nächsten Sekunde streckt er 3 Wachen nieder (aber nicht den Schurken). Auch Thema war Alt gegen Modern, dass sollte man Leuten bzw. Filmen überlassen denen man das Ganze auch abkauft (Stirb Langsam 4.0 oder ), man beobachtet ein Daniel Craig in den besten Jahren und bekommt weißgemach dieser gehöre schon zum alten Eisen. Überhaupt war ein Bond mit seinen Getgets immer in stück Zukunft und gar nicht so Alt.
> 2/10
> Wobei 2 Punkte fast schon zu gut bewertet ist...


krass wie man so eine komplett andere Meinung haben kann....


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2012)

Negev schrieb:


> Hab diesen Monat gleich 2 Filme gesehn...
> 
> Cloud Atlas... ich weiß nicht so ganz was ich von diesem Film halten soll. Ist er ein Meisterwerk oder doch eher Belanglos?
> Jedenfalls ist er keine leichte Kost und man muss die ganzen (fast) drei Stunden über aufpassen damit man nicht den Faden verliert. Denn mehr als ein Faden verbindet die einzelnen Schicksale nicht, zunächst. In allen Geschichten müssen Menschen um ihre Freiheit kämpfen. Ein für uns so selbstverständliches Gut wird immer wieder von Kräften eingeschränkt die Macht ausüben und sich bereichern wollen – egal in welcher Zeitepoche.
> ...




stimme ich ziemlich genau zu beiden filmen zu...sowohl cloud atlas,der noch lange nachwirkte aber doch recht anstrengend war,als auch bond,der nun wirklich keiner mehr war...

ich finde bond fehlt hier einfach die leichtigkeit,die ihn über Jahrzehnte ausmachte.in der einen hand ne supermoderne waffe in der anderen ne schöne frau und rettet die welt mal eben mit links...heute kriegt der richtig auf die fresse,wirkt abgewrackt udn wirkt eher wie ein unfreillig reingeratener zivilist als ein profiagent...klar,das ist realistischer.so ist das mit den geheimagenten,das ist ein verdammt dreckiger und unangenehmer job,aber wer will denn die scheiss realiät im kino sehen?ich jedenfalls nicht...ich sehne mich nach dem "alten" bond zurück...
skyfall ist sicherlich kein schlechter actionfilm,aber an ein bondfilm habe ich ganz andere erwartungen...das ist für mich jedenfalls kein bond mehr...


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich finde bond fehlt hier einfach die leichtigkeit,die ihn über Jahrzehnte ausmachte.in der einen hand ne supermoderne waffe in der anderen ne schöne frau und rettet die welt mal eben mit links...heute kriegt der richtig auf die fresse,wirkt abgewrackt udn wirkt eher wie ein unfreillig reingeratener zivilist als ein profiagent...klar,das ist realistischer.so ist das mit den geheimagenten,das ist ein verdammt dreckiger und unangenehmer job,aber wer will denn die scheiss realiät im kino sehen?ich jedenfalls nicht...ich sehne mich nach dem "alten" bond zurück...
> skyfall ist sicherlich kein schlechter actionfilm,aber an ein bondfilm habe ich ganz andere erwartungen...das ist für mich jedenfalls kein bond mehr...


hier bin ich komplett anderer Meinung - so muß ein moderner Bond sein - mit Charakter, kein Über-Mensch, ein vollkommen anderer Bösewicht, very british - geil, einfach geil ! Aber schön wenn die Meinungen so auseinandergehen, find ich iwie gut - der Film scheint zu polarisieren


----------



## Negev (17. Dezember 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> hier bin ich komplett anderer Meinung - so muß ein moderner Bond sein - mit Charakter, kein Über-Mensch, ein vollkommen anderer Bösewicht, very british - geil, einfach geil ! Aber schön wenn die Meinungen so auseinandergehen, find ich iwie gut - der Film scheint zu polarisieren



Die Grund-"Story" ist zudem noch sehr breitgetreten... das ein Agent den MI6 verrät musste Bond bereits in Goldeneye feststellen. Hinzu kommen die ganzen Bourn Verschwörungen etc.

Die genannte Leichtigkeit und Cooles fehlt dem Bond heute auch die lockeren Sprüche, das Smarte... Und wie die "very british" definierst würde mich auch mal interessiere?! Gerade das very british vermiss ich hier auch.


----------



## Fritzche (18. Dezember 2012)

In nächster Zeit seh ich mir Ralph reichts und Der Hobbit an 

Hoffe das es klappt weil ich immer irgendwelche Filme hab die ich gern im Kino guckn würd und dann komm ich nie dazu -.-

Bei der Hobbit geh ich mit Kumpel hin da hab ich das Problem nicht aber Ralph reichts xD


Naja mal schaune


----------



## Keashaa (19. Dezember 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> hier bin ich komplett anderer Meinung - so muß ein moderner Bond sein - mit Charakter, kein Über-Mensch, ein vollkommen anderer Bösewicht, very british - geil, einfach geil ! Aber schön wenn die Meinungen so auseinandergehen, find ich iwie gut - der Film scheint zu polarisieren



Mein Problem mit dem Film ist, dass es kein Bond ist. Würde der Film nicht als James Bond verkauft, würde man den Film eventuell auch ganz anders betrachten. So aber muss er sich den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, völlig am Prinzip James Bond vorbeigegangen zu sein. Man bedenke: heutzutage will jeder Film irgendwie tiefgründig und der Held soll ein Anti-Held sein. Dann freut man sich darauf, Bond zu gucken, wo man weiß, was man bekommt (einfach mal Action mit einem klaren Schwarz-Weiß-Sehen) und dann so ne Grütze.
Du kannst nicht versuchen, ein Konzept komplett umzuwerfen. Das funktioniert nicht. Die Leute wollen Bond, wie Bond nunmal ist. Wenn du was neues machen willst, dann lieber komplett neu. Aber nicht Bond verhunzen!


----------



## shadow24 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> hier bin ich komplett anderer Meinung - so muß ein moderner Bond sein - mit Charakter, kein Über-Mensch, ein vollkommen anderer Bösewicht, very british - geil, einfach geil ! Aber schön wenn die Meinungen so auseinandergehen, find ich iwie gut - der Film scheint zu polarisieren




es stimmt das es gut ist wenn die meinungen auseinandergehen,aber ich bleib dabei das dieser bond echt nix mehr mit den jahrzenhntelangen Geheimdienstfilmen zu tun hat...und very british ist gaaanz anders...das war wieder typisch very american...und wie keashaa geschrieben hat ist heutzutage dieser typische anti-held angesagt.da muss immer was dunkles an dem held kleben.und probleme muss er auch haben.warum????
aber ok,ich hab jetzt zu dem thema genug geschrieben.wird wohl solche und solche meinungen zum film geben...



btt: ich war gestern in der hobbit udn war recht angetan davon.ich dachte erst das wäre eher so eine verulkung als ich die trailer mit den schmatzenden udn singenden zwergen bei bilbo gesehen habe,aber war sehr unterhaltsam,trotz der fast 3 stunden laufzeit udn mitunter recht spannend,witzig und es waren ein paar gute kampfszenen im film...ich erinne rmich noch das der erste teil der hdr-trilogie auch nicht sooooo viele kampfszenen enthielt.nur die kämpfe in der höhle von moria und der tod boromirs am fluss...


----------



## shadow24 (19. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> In nächster Zeit seh ich mir Ralph reichts und Der Hobbit an
> 
> Hoffe das es klappt weil ich immer irgendwelche Filme hab die ich gern im Kino guckn würd und dann komm ich nie dazu -.-
> 
> ...




ralph reichts kann man sicher auch nur auf video sehen,denn di ebesten gags liefen leider schon in den trailern.aber meinem sohn hat s gefallen und das war sicherlich das wichtigste an dem film...


----------



## orkman (9. Februar 2013)

the hobbit : gut und muss man spaeter auch auf dvd haben , jedoch kein film den man sich 50.000 mal ansieht ... zuviele deus ex machina momente wo die helden in letzter sekunde wie durch ein wunder gerettet wurden ... 

gangster squad: netter film ... kann man sich einmal anschauen mehr aber auch nicht ... hat teils action aber irgendwie fehlt doch was wichtiges ...

LINCOLN: ein film der mich sehr interessiert und berührt hat ... ich finde ihn einfach toll ... ich selbst bin anti amerikaner und in manchen kritiken hab ich gelesen dass der film zu pro amerikanisch waere und zuviel geschichte beinhaltet ... was sollte man denn sonst von so einem film erwarten ... erstaunt hat mich nur dass es nicht wirklich ein pro amerikanischer film ist ... wirklich ein film den ich mir auf dvd kaufen werde ... und ein film den ich mir sicher x mal ansehen werde ... Lincoln an sich ist einfach nur mehr als sympathisch und man sieht dass man manchmal auch was verbotenes tun muss um etwas gutes zu bewirken .... der film kommt in meine top 10 meiner lieblingsfilme


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2013)

Zuletzt Django Unchained.

3 Worte. N****R, Waltz und Di Caprio.

Ich habe in einem Film noch nie so oft das N Wort gehört, man munkelt um die 110x. Wirklich gestört hat es nicht, aber fand es dennoch lustig . Zu Waltz: überragend. Man klebt an seinen Lippen, jeder Satz, jede Mimik, jede Bewegung. Man hat das Gefühl, er lebt einfach den Charakter. Einfach nur klasse. Wenn der kein Oscar bekommt, wer dann ? Genau, Di Caprio. Mehr und mehr mausert er sich zu einem Top Schauspieler. So richtig angefangen zu lieben habe ich ihn in Shutter Island, aber seine Rolle als Mr. Candy in Django ist einfach nur perfekt. Bei ihm gilt das gleiche wie bei Waltz, es scheint, dass die Rolle ihm auf dem Leib geschneidert ist. Sein Gespräch mit King Schulz im Haus am großen Tisch und danach der "Standoff"... ganz großes Kino.

so, tl;dr: Typischer Tarantino mit klasse Besetzung, selbst Jamie Foxx wird gegen Ende noch brilliant. Samuel L Jackson... zu ihm muss und darf man nix schlechtes sagen. Kurz: Ein Film, der in meine Top 10 gehört. Wenn nicht Top 5.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Februar 2013)

Ebenfalls Django (das D ist stumm)

Schauspieler Waltz und Dicaprio empfinde ich ebenfalls als brilliant.

der film selber ist mir aber etwas zu sehr in die länge gezogen und am ende gehts dann doch wieder ganz schnell.
ist einfach ein tarantino problem^^
7/10

und

the last stand

über realismus muss man nicht diskutieren aber es bleibt wieder mal die unfähigkeit der polizisten zu erwähnen.
5/10


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Genau, Di Caprio. Mehr und mehr mausert er sich zu einem Top Schauspieler. So richtig angefangen zu lieben habe ich ihn in Shutter Island,...



mit Titatic der Schnulzendurchbruch .... mochte ihn nicht.
aber dann William Shakespeares Romeo + Julia, The Beach, Gangs of New York, Shutter Island, Inception und Django Unchained. 
Was gibts da noch zu "mausern"? dat is nen superschauspieler, absolut!


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2013)

a good day to die hard

the series died hard.
an dem film ist nichts auch nur irgendwie speziell erwähnenswert.
sicher es ist ein klassischer aktionfilm bei dem eigentlich immer irgendwie geschossen wird. 
für die 90min oder wielange er dauert ist man gut unterhalten, aber aus meiner sicht reicht es nicht um mit dem gefühl aus dem kino zu gehen, dass einem sagt: "den schau ich mir auf jedenfall nochmal an."

4.0 war besser

6/10


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> a good day to die hard
> 
> the series died hard.
> an dem film ist nichts auch nur irgendwie speziell erwähnenswert.
> ...



jo,hatte ich mir schon gedacht...wir schauen usn den trotzdem morgen an,weil wir schon last stand verschmäht haben.aber einen der beiden altmeister des äktschn-kinos wollten wir uns dann doch geben...na zumindest wird man vor lauter krach wohl nicht einschlafen...
bin schon eher auf nächste woche gespannt wenn endlich Hänsel und Gretel Hexenjäger ins Kino kommt...die trailer sind ja schon mal richtig geil...


----------



## Æxodus (19. Februar 2013)

Am Samstag, Django Unchained


Guter Film. Ich mag Tarantino Filme. Das einzige was mich gestört hat und mich bei allen Filmen mit Waltz stört ist sich selbst zu Synchronisieren. Ja Ja ich weiss schon, alles andere wäre schwachsinnig aber dem seine Stimme, die stört mich irgendwie ^^. In Inglourious Basterds fand ich ihn besser.

DiCaprio, ich hab ihm mit viel Genuss zugesehen und zugehört. Einfach Spitze


Samuel L. Jackson war auch super, mag den Kerl



Don Johnson fand ich auch Spitze



Jamie foxx, ja war ok passte gut zu seiner Rolle



Mfg


----------



## shadow24 (19. Februar 2013)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Am Samstag, Django Unchained
> 
> 
> Guter Film. Ich mag Tarantino Filme. Das einzige was mich gestört hat und mich bei allen Filmen mit Waltz stört ist sich selbst zu Synchronisieren. Ja Ja ich weiss schon, alles andere wäre schwachsinnig aber dem seine Stimme, die stört mich irgendwie ^^. In Inglourious Basterds fand ich ihn besser.
> ...




so unterschiedlich können die geschmäcker sein:genau andersrum wird für mich ein schuh daraus...
gerade diese überspitzt formulierte,übertrieben pedantische art und weise der artikulierung von waltz liessen mich und mein kumpel laut auflachen.und das von anfang an...dieses ins grenzenlose verschnörkelte reden mit den sklaventreibern in den ersten szenen war doch göttlich.der höhepunkt der szene war dann wie er sich zum schluss an die sklaven gewandt hat, um ihnen ihre zwei möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen...genial!!!...

dicaprio war für mich ok,aber irgendwie konnte ich ihn den "bösen" nicht abkaufen.dafür wirkt er zu zart auf mich udn man kennt ihn halt aus tausend filmen wo er den "guten" mimte...

der film ansich hätte ne halbe std kürzer sein können,aber war sonst durchweg spannend und kurzweilig


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Februar 2013)

Flight.
Mit Denzel Washington.

Wie kann man nur ernsthaft so einen mist drehen?
1. Realismus? der Simulator war realistisch.
2. Alkohol ist der Teufel, Rauchen ist egal und Cocain ist super. wie kann man nur so einen mist verzapfen.
3. ich als co-pilot hätte den typen fertig gemacht, bevor die kiste abgehoben wäre. einen besoffenen piloten bei dem man die fahne riechen kann...ist ja das allerletzte.

4/10

Edit:
Da der thread sich nicht gerade grosser beliebtheit erfreut mach ich einfach ein edit anstelle eines neuen Posts.

Gangster Squad

Mir gefällt das 50er Jahre setting sehr gut. es ist grossartig umgesetzt und die alten karren sind einfach nur cool.
das gangster feeling kommt richtig gut rüber, alle schauspieler sind glaubhaft in ihrer rolle.

story mässig kann er aber nicht wirklich überraschen es passiert in etwa das, womit man auch gerechnet hat.

dennoch ist er alles in allem sehr unterhaltsam und durchaus weiter zu empfehlen.

7.5/10


----------



## shadow24 (6. März 2013)

gestern Hänsel und gretel hexenjäger...
war richtig gut.wir sind ohne erwartungen reingegangen,dachten der trailer wäre wieder mal das beste ausm film, udn wurden sehr positiv überrascht...daueraction mit splattereffekten ohne ende(von explodierenden körpern bis zum dauerköpfen)udn sogar ne kleine prise humor.aber eher vernachlässigbar...
wer sich nur berieseln lassen will udn freund von deftigem action a'la tarantino ist,macht mit dem film nix verkehrt...
7/10


----------



## Luftig (22. März 2013)

shadow24 schrieb:


> gestern Hänsel und gretel hexenjäger...
> war richtig gut.wir sind ohne erwartungen reingegangen,dachten der trailer wäre wieder mal das beste ausm film, udn wurden sehr positiv überrascht...daueraction mit splattereffekten ohne ende(von explodierenden körpern bis zum dauerköpfen)udn sogar ne kleine prise humor.aber eher vernachlässigbar...
> wer sich nur berieseln lassen will udn freund von deftigem action a'la tarantino ist,macht mit dem film nix verkehrt...
> 7/10



Hört sich unerwartet gut an.
Ich hätte da jetzt an irgendeinen billig-Actionfilm gedacht, wie man die halt sonst zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## shadow24 (25. März 2013)

Luftig schrieb:


> Hört sich unerwartet gut an.
> Ich hätte da jetzt an irgendeinen billig-Actionfilm gedacht, wie man die halt sonst zu sehen bekommt.




naja,die geschmäcker sind sehr verschieden...gerade hier im forum muss ich das feststellen...da frag ich mich bei manchen bewertungen welchen film ich dabei gesehen habe...aber das ist ok so.jeder hat seine meinung dazu.das ist nunmal sinn und zweck eines forums das da konträre meinungen aufeinanderprallen...
vlt ist der film für dich tatsächlich so schwach wie du befürchtest,oder aber du findest ihn sogart noch besser als ich...wer weiss...

samstag zb war ich in dem neuen zeichentrick the croods und fand ihn richtig genial.da waren sogar mal angekündigte 3d-effekte zu sehen und nicht nur im vorfilm...sonst ist der scheiss ja immer nur geldabzocke aber hier passte das tatsächlich mal.und das muss ich als absoluter gegner des 3d-kinos gestehen...meine frau war auch begeistert vom film und wir haben uns richtig gut amüsiert...
naja,ich kann mir vorstellen das den der eine oder andere total blöd findet...so ist das eben...


----------



## Keashaa (26. März 2013)

Am Sonntag "Oz: The Great and Powerful" im Originalton gesehen.

Erstmal zum 3D: ich finde, dass 3D immer noch überflüssig ist. Es ist eine Technik, die fürs Kino nicht geeignet ist. Bei diesem Film waren die Effekte aber nicht so störend wie bei anderen Filmen. Es hat sich gut eingefügt und an wenigen Stellen war es sogar passend. Allerdings wie immer: immer noch üble Unschärfe bei schnellen Bewegungen.
Zum Film selbst: ein guter Familienfilm (wobei er für kleine Kinder zu lang ist). Die Effekte sind gelungen, die Figuren dafür arg vorhersehbar und wenig markant. Da es sich aber um ein Prequel handelt, kann man darüber hinwegsehen. Die Handlung selbst ist jetzt nicht revolutionär, aber nicht langweilig. Viel Kitsch, viel Klische.

Ohne 3D würde ich dem Film 8/10 geben. Der Preisaufschlag fürs 3D ist aber nicht gerechtfertigt. Wer die Möglichkeit hat, sollte ihn lieber 2D schauen (falls er überhaupt 2D gezeigt wird).


----------



## bkeleanor (28. März 2013)

Hänsel und Gretel

überraschend gut.
gute action mit einer doch überraschenden wende.
und gretel gefällt^^

8/10

Oz - der grossartig geizige.

der streifen gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. möglicherweise weil nicht für meine altersgruppe gedacht aber vorallem weil ich den Charakter Oz einfach nicht ausstehen kann. er nervt, ist eitel, geizig und falsch. im grunde zum ablehnen/nicht mögen vielleicht sogar hassen.
die gute hexe kann nichts, die bösen hexen sind dumm wie brot und wollen scheinbar nur die zuneigung von oz? 
riesen schwachsinn.

4/10


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2013)

GI Joe 2 gesehen...schwächster actionfilm seit sehr langer zeit...es reicht wirklich ein oder zwei trailer zum film zu sehen.da ist alles drin,was einigermassen gut ist.den rest brauch keiner sehen...dazu auch noch nachgerüsteteter 3d-scheiss,wovon im film nix zu sehen ist.kostenfalle pur...


----------



## shadow24 (17. April 2013)

gestern in oblivion gewesen.war gar nicht schlecht.technisch sehr schön umgesetzt,story auch nich schlecht,die effekte gut,allerdings die erklärung zum schluss udn überhaupt das ende waren etwas...naja,ich sag mal...einfach gestrickt...
so geb ich dem film 7 von 10...


----------



## nahefa (18. April 2013)

oh gott schon lange her, da hab ich devil inside geschaut.


----------



## Wolfmania (24. April 2013)

shadow24 schrieb:


> gestern in oblivion gewesen.war gar nicht schlecht.technisch sehr schön umgesetzt,story auch nich schlecht,die effekte gut,allerdings die erklärung zum schluss udn überhaupt das ende waren etwas...naja,ich sag mal...einfach gestrickt...
> so geb ich dem film 7 von 10...


Dem kann ich so zustimmen, technisch schon teilw. eine Augenweide auf großer Leinwand, kurzweilig und nette Unterhaltung, mehr nicht. Mir fehlte das gewisse "etwas"...6/10


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2013)

shadow24 schrieb:


> GI Joe 2 gesehen...schwächster actionfilm seit sehr langer zeit...es reicht wirklich ein oder zwei trailer zum film zu sehen.da ist alles drin,was einigermassen gut ist.den rest brauch keiner sehen...dazu auch noch nachgerüsteteter 3d-scheiss,wovon im film nix zu sehen ist.kostenfalle pur...



Wie kann man sich auch so nen Rotz freiwillig angucken? ^^
Da brauch ich gar nich erst den Trailer zu sehen um zu wissen was das für ein Müll ist. Einer der Filme bei der ich dankbar für den ersten Teil bin da ich nicht weiter Gefahr laufe meine Zeit mit eventuellen Fortsetzungen zu verschwenden... ^^



Also ich fand Oblivion eigentlich recht gut. Es wurde ein bisschen wenig erklärt und im Endeffekt ist alles ein wenig vorhersebar, aber fand ihn trotzdem recht stimmig.
Kann jetzt nicht sagen was mir gefallen hat ohne zu Spoilern, daher lasse ich das jetzt einfach mal ^^

7/10


----------



## Alux (4. Mai 2013)

Soo am 1. hab ich mir Iron Man 3 angesehen. Eines vorweg, 3D hat mal wieder bewiesen wie es nicht sein soll. Im Nachhinein auf 3D rendern bringts halt nicht. Inhaltlich hat mir der Film sehr gut gefallen und im Gegensatz zu den ersten 2 geht es im 3. weniger um die Welt und mehr um Tony sowie die, ihm nahestehenden Menschen. Und was Tony an sich betrifft, ich sag nur Back to the Roots. Auch die Komik war wieder stärker vertreten als in Iron Man 2 und generell fand ich die Balance zwischen Action, leichtem Drama und Komik sehr gelungen. Die obligatorische Szene nach den Credits war wie immer herrlich wobei meiner Meinung nach das Ende generell fragen bezüglich Avengers 2 aufwirft.

Alles in Allem bekommt Iron Man 3 von mir 8,5/10 Punkte.


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2013)

zuletzt gesehen: im3. tja was soll man sagen. super film an sich. nur sollte man kein fan der comics sein, dann wird einem die laune sowas von schnell verdorben. naja schaun wa mal, morgen gehts zu star trek


----------



## mieschimi (7. Mai 2013)

den letzten film den ich gescahut hab war der horrorfilm  mama . der war echt super. gruseln ist angesagt und die story an sich ist auch echt der hammer. man hat sich richtig gut reinversetzten können.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2013)

mieschimi schrieb:


> den letzten film den ich gescahut hab war der horrorfilm mama . der war echt super. gruseln ist angesagt und die story an sich ist auch echt der hammer. man hat sich richtig gut reinversetzten können.




ah verdammt,hab ich mir gedacht das der gut ist...war ich im urlaub als der hier lief und wurde schon nach ner woche wieder abgesetzt...warum auch immer...

dafür werden wir demnächst in evil dead gehen.damit nervt mich mein kumpel schon seit wochen...er hjatte ja lange zeit den verdacht das der film es gar nicht bis nach deutschland in die kinos schafft und vorher indiziert wird.jetzt kommt er halt doch...


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> zuletzt gesehen: im3. tja was soll man sagen. super film an sich. nur sollte man kein fan der comics sein, dann wird einem die laune sowas von schnell verdorben. naja schaun wa mal, morgen gehts zu star trek



/sign

.. bis auf Star Trek - das wird diese Woche wohl noch nix :\ Wobei ich bin btw. absolut kein O-Ton-Fanatiker, aber die deutsche Synchro in den Trailern hat mich ein bisschen geschockt - falsch platzierte Emotionen und teilweise nicht 100%ig Lippensynchron O.o Ich hoffe das war nur eine Extra-Vertonung für die Trailer, wie es ja gern mal gemacht wird.


----------



## Keashaa (8. Mai 2013)

Iron Man 3... der Film ist stark, keine Frage...
Aber die Umsetzung am Ende fand ich... fragwürdig. Ich hoffe, die Macher sind wenigstens konsequent (was der Abspann ja nicht suggeriert).


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Iron Man 3... der Film ist stark, keine Frage...
> Aber die Umsetzung am Ende fand ich... fragwürdig. Ich hoffe, die Macher sind wenigstens konsequent (was der Abspann ja nicht suggeriert).






Spoiler



Ach komm, so final war es doch eigentlich gar nicht. Es ging doch um die Frage, ob der Anzug ihn zum Iron Man macht. Und das ist nunmal definitiv nicht so, da gehört weit mehr dazu. Letztendlich ist er Iron Man, der Held, egal ob mit Schrappnellsplittern im Herzen und Ark-Reaktor oder ohne. Und er ist "Mechaniker". Und er will nochmal neu anfangen.

Obwohl er alle bestehenden Anzüge (Tabularase Protokoll) zerstört hat, ist das nicht das Ende von Iron Man als Figur insgesamt. Er hat sich wohl jetzt zurückgezogen und fängt ein neues Leben an ohne die Verpflichtung, jederzeit und ausschließlich mit seinem Anzug zu kämpfen oder kämpfen zu müssen. Er ist nicht mehr der Superheld, der sofort in seinen Anzug springt und nur so die Menschheit retten kann.

Diese neu gewonnene und dringend benötigte Freiheit jedoch beendet nicht sein Superheldendasein. In The Avengers 2 kehrt er dann wohl zurück und bastelt entweder "live" im Film etwas Neues oder aber hat sich bereits einen neuen Anzug zwischen diesen Filmen gebastelt, in die er wie ein Superheldenkostüm reinspringen kann. Oder aber er geht voll auf das Housepartysystem und Mark 42 ein und hat längst wieder einige steuerbare oder von Jarvis mitgesteuerte Rüstungen.



Ich fand das Ende auch recht drastisch, wenn auch passend zur Charakterweiterentwicklung. Ich mache mir auch Sorgen darum, das die Iron Man Saga Geschichte ist und er in The Avengers wohl nur noch eine Hintergrundrolle wie Hawkeye einnimmt und sich nicht direkt in einem Anzug ins Geschehen einmischen wird. Dennoch war der Film hier prinzipiell erstmal absolut top.


----------



## Keashaa (8. Mai 2013)

Pack deine Ausführungen mal in nen Spoiler, ich denke mal, nicht jeder will schon was vom Ende erfahren...


----------



## Dominau (8. Mai 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Dem kann ich so zustimmen, technisch schon teilw. eine Augenweide auf großer Leinwand, kurzweilig und nette Unterhaltung, mehr nicht. Mir fehlte das gewisse "etwas"...6/10



Hab Oblivion auch schon gesehn. Kann dir in jedem Punkt zustimmen, ist schön anzusehen aber eben auch nichts neues. 7/10.

Gestern Iron Man 3 im Kino gesehn. 
Die Szenen wo geschnitten wurden fand ich sehr blöd. Da wurde einfach zu viel gemacht.
Den Humor im Film fand ich gut, habe teils bei Stellen gelacht wo man sich danach denkt ob man das überhaupt darf 
Auch kleinere Sachen die vielleicht nicht sofort auffallen. Z.b wurde am anfang Bezug auf den ersten Teil genommen. 

8/10


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Pack deine Ausführungen mal in nen Spoiler, ich denke mal, nicht jeder will schon was vom Ende erfahren...




Zum Glück funktioniert das (Spoiler) (/Spoiler) noch ... habe den Knopf beim Schreiben nicht entdeckt und habs jetzt so hinzugefügt :-)


----------



## win3ermute (8. Mai 2013)

[Mama]



shadow24 schrieb:


> ah verdammt,hab ich mir gedacht das der gut ist...war ich im urlaub als der hier lief und wurde schon nach ner woche wieder abgesetzt...warum auch immer...



Meiner Meinung nach hast Du da nichts verpasst. Klar erkennbare CGI-Geister sind alles mögliche, nur für mich überhaupt nicht gruselig. Die Story ist quasi "von der Stange"; auch da ist nichts besonders Originelles zu verzeichnen. Der Film ist nicht mal ansatzmäßig eine "Gefahr" für die Klassiker "The Haunting" oder "The Innocents", die neben "Kairo", "Operazione Paura" oder "The Uninvited" meine persönliche Bestenliste anführen.



> dafür werden wir demnächst in evil dead gehen.damit nervt mich mein kumpel schon seit wochen...er hjatte ja lange zeit den verdacht das der film es gar nicht bis nach deutschland in die kinos schafft und vorher indiziert wird.jetzt kommt er halt doch...



Ist ja Kino - da gibt es keine Indizierung. Mal sehen, ob die FSK das Ding auch für den Heimkino-Markt durchwinkt (FSK18 kann dann nicht mehr indiziert und frei bei Media Markt etc. verkauft werden) oder eine Freigabe verweigert. Dann könnte es ja noch was werden mit einer Beschlagnahmung .


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2013)

Evil Dead


Also ich habe mir mehr erwartet, muss allerdings dazusagen das ich schon seit der ersten Ankündigung auf ihn gewartet habe und meine Ansprüche wohl etwas zu hoch geschraubt habe. (Ähnlich wie damals bei Tron: Legacy).

Dennoch muss ich sagen das er mir trotzdem sehr gefallen hat. Es gibt natürlich keine großen Überraschungen, man hat sich sehr an das Original gehalten (was auch gut so ist) und die Umsetzung in unser "Zeitalter" möchte ich jetzt mal sagen ist gut gelungen... ^^

Wenn man bedenkt was einem im Horrorgenre teilweise für ein Schund aufgetischt wird (ich denke da an den neuen Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Legend is back bla bla), dann ist das doch seit längerer Zeit mal wieder ein kleiner Höhepunkt/ Lichtblick.

Ich kann ihn nur weiter empfehlen, Fans dürften nicht enttäuscht sein.

7/10


----------



## Knallfix (14. Mai 2013)

Star Trek, im großen und ganzen schon recht geil.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2013)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Star Trek, im großen und ganzen schon recht geil.



... bis auf die erneut viel zu schnellen Schnitte in Action-Szenen. Dieser Trend gehört begraben.


Spoiler



Außerdem waren die Klingonen irgendwie .. kacke. *g*


----------



## DexDrive (15. Mai 2013)

Iron Man 3


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (15. Mai 2013)

Star Trek Into Darkness und das schon zum zweiten mal.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... bis auf die erneut viel zu schnellen Schnitte in Action-Szenen. Dieser Trend gehört begraben.




absolutes sign!!!!!!
der regisseur der das mal eingeführt hat gehört öffentlich ausgepeitscht dafür...ich HASSE die schnellen schnitte in kämpfen.da geht das ganze feeling des kampfes verloren.die wollen mit den schnitten wahrscheinlich die hektik des kampfes wiederspiegeln aber das geht immer ganz gehörig in die hose


----------



## Hubautz (15. Mai 2013)

Star Trek

Ich fand die Parallelen zu den alten Filmen und den Originalcharakteren sehr schön. Außerdem war das mal 3D wie es sein sollte. Nicht dieses „mach irgendwas, Hauptsache 3D".

 Und Benedict Cumberbatch ist ja mal extrem cool.


----------



## Firun (15. Mai 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Iron Man 3


----------



## Alux (20. Mai 2013)

Heut war mal Evil Dead gucken und ich muss sagen der Film hat es in sich. An Blut wurde nicht gespart (allein eine Szene gegen Ende verschlang knapp 190.000 Liter Kunstblut) und auch ansonsten ist die Darstellung diverser Gewaltszenen nichts für schwache Gemüter. Auch die Schreckmomente waren meiner Meinung nach gut platziert und generell war Evil Dead der erste Horrorfilm den ich gesehen habe, der mir auch wirklich erschreckt bzw. mir Angst eingejagt hat. Ein absolutes Muss für jeden Fan von Horrorfilmen.


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Außerdem waren die Klingonen irgendwie .. kacke. *g*





Spoiler



ajo das waren sie.... ich dachte stehen da auf einmal urku-hai vor einem ^^ 

aber iwie etwas schächelnd, für 15 minuten.

ansonsten total geil. ich hab mich am anfang in 3d total erschrocken, wegen den speeren 

ach und btw. kaaaaaaahhhhhn darf nur einer schreien! mist shatner persönlich!


----------



## shadow24 (22. Mai 2013)

am donnerstag star trek gesehn...naja,war ok,aber mehr nicht.fand die handlung etwas schwach und irgendwie riss mich der film nicht mit...in teil 1 mit den jungen wilden war ich noch begeistert von der umsetzung spock und kirk als junge bengel,aber auch das hat so ein bischen den reiz verloren...dem film geb ich nur mit good will 6/10...

gestern dann evil dead gesehen.enthalte mich aber einer bewertung da ich nur auf wunsch meines kumpels da rein gegangen bin.da er auch ab und an sich mit mir filme anschaut die er wiederum nich so gut findet war das nur gerecht...ich steh eigentlich mehr auf subtilen horror und nicht auf splatter udn ich muss immer unfreiwillig grinsen wenn ich da die ständigen verstümmelungen und hektoliterweise blut da rumfliessen sehe....fand das original "tanz der teufel" besser.alles andere müssen die splatterfans unter sich entscheiden


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2013)

Oblivion

Also ich wünsche mir zu Weihnachten einen solchen Turm mit Penthouse über den Wolken. Oh ja und der Pool darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen (nicht das die Badewanne nicht beheizt werden könnte).
Als 2. (ja tut mir leid, es sind ein bischen viel Wünsche) wäre da dieser endgeile Heli-Jet mit dem Autopiloten.

Zum Film:
Hat mir sehr gefallen, war zwar nicht besonders viel action dabei, trotzdem war aber immer Spannung vorhanden.
Die Optik des Films also Landschaften, Effekte etc. waren auch 1A. Besonders gut war auch das ich den Film nicht in 3D gesehen habe.

9/10 (P.S. habe keinen Trailer gesehen).


----------



## Erhaben (22. Mai 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Zum Film:
> Hat mir sehr gefallen, war zwar nicht besonders viel action dabei, trotzdem war aber immer Spannung vorhanden.
> Die Optik des Films also Landschaften, Effekte etc. waren auch 1A. Besonders gut war auch das ich den Film nicht in 3D gesehen habe.


the fuqk der film war ab der ersten Szene in der TED zu sehen war vorhersehbar... und Morgan F hat 0 zum Film beigetragen.

Pluspunkte für Jaime Lannister und die Schönen Landschaften!


BTT: Mein letzter Kinobesuch war Hänsel und Gretel Hexenjäger, irgendwie war das auch nicht mehr als Von Hellsing 2.0


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Mai 2013)

@ Erhaben


Spoiler



Du willst mir also allen ernstes sagen, dass du von Anfang an als noch erklärt wurde, wie das ganze abgelaufen ist schon wusstest das der Titan/Ted der böse alien war?. Auch wenn du zu dem Zeitpunkt eigentlich noch gar nichts wusstest ausser eben das was erzählt wurde.
Dann zweifelst du also schon an den ersten Worten die im Film gesagt werden.

Ich hatte erst zweifel an der Aussage, dass diese Türme von nur 2 Leuten verteidigt werden. Bis die Drohnen mal los legten.
Dann hatte ich zweifel an den Türmen da die ja nur wasser vernichten und nirgens hin transportieren.


----------



## Erhaben (23. Mai 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> @ Erhaben
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Vorhersehbar bedeutet nicht das ich das Drehbuch vorhersagen konntest, aber du konntest anhand früher Indizien sehen wo die Geschichte hin führt.



Spoiler



T.E.D. war zu groß für terrestrische Technologie und erst recht für "Nur" nen hopper. Ab der Ersten Szene in der T.E.D. zu sehen war musste klar sein das alles gelogen ist. 

Die ganze Sache mit dem Titan klang sehr "merkwürdig".. wozu den Titan kolonisieren? Der Mars oder von mir aus Europa wären sicher eine bessere Option... vor allem hätten beide Wasser was nicht erst umständlich von der Erde (WTF?) hintransportiert werden musste.

Die Erde sah zu verwittert aus für knap 60 Jahre... ok das hat sich dann einfach als Hollywood bulshit herausgestellt.

Die Art wie mission control mit den Protagonisten gesprochen hat war sehr unnatürlich

Ja und naja... der Trailer hat Morgan Freeman gezeigt also wusste man das Menschen im "Untergrund" leben, somit musste was Faul sein.

Es war einfach extrem früh klar das es entweder nie einen Krieg gegeben hat oder das die Aliens gewonnen haben und die 2 Wartungsarbeiter an der Nase herumgeführt werden. Erst recht wegen " wir mussten die Errinerung löschen" gott wie praktisch!


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Mai 2013)

Gut darüber lässt sich wohl streiten.



Spoiler



Was ich meine ist TET ziemlich früh schon zu sehen, noch vor der ersten drohnen reparatur. 
und ziemlich zu beginn wird einem ja auch so ein fake alien bild gezeigt, auf dem zu sehen ist wie er auf allen vieren davon läuft.

und das tet zu gross für menschen ist kannst du auch nicht so pauschal sagen immerhin ist das sy-fy und dort gibts auch todessterne.
wenn du also den jet-copter und diese pumptürme gesehen hast glaubst du schon das es möglich ist, dass es ein menschen ding ist.


----------



## Davatar (24. Mai 2013)

Oblivion hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Ich fand die Geschichte flach, die Action eher naja und Tom Cruise in seiner Rolle grauenhaft (obwohl ich den normalerweise gut finde). Ausserdem fand ich die Geschichte wirklich extrem vorhersehbar.


----------



## NoHeroIn (27. Mai 2013)

Im Kino zuletzt Iron Man 3. Hat mir gefallen, ich mag diesen Humor. 

Und hier mag ich dann auch nochmal auf die eine Seite zurückliegende Diskussion eingehen:



			
				Doofkatze schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Obwohl er alle bestehenden Anzüge (Tabularase Protokoll) zerstört hat, [...]





Spoiler



Im Film wird nicht gesagt, dass er *alle* Anzüge zerstört hat. Er sagt wörtlich - auf die Frage, was denn mit seinen "Ablenkungen" sei - er werde diese auf ein Minimum reduzieren. D. h. es könnten also noch Anzüge vorhanden sein. (Wäre ja auch dämlich, wenn nicht, immerhin ist er Milliardär und muss sich und seine Freundin irgendwie schützen können).



In Oblivion war ich auch, ebenfalls 2D (gibts den überhaupt in 3D?). Die Landschaftsaufnahmen sind toll, ich mag sowas. Handlung, naja, der Trailer nimmt halt viel vorweg und Tom Cruise auch. Wenn der eine Rolle annimmt, weiß man oft schon, wohin sie sich entwickelt. Insgesamt kann man es sich angucken, wenn man gern postapokalyptische Landschaften sieht, auch im Kino, ansonsten reicht's aber auch auf DVD.

Mama habe ich auch gesehen. Ernst nehmen konnte ich ihn aber nicht. Kann man also getrost an sich vorbeigehen lassen.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Juni 2013)

EPIC

Ein gelungener Animationsfilm.
Auch die 3D Effekte waren in Ordnung.

8.5/10


----------



## mewexi (4. Juni 2013)

iron man 3 
top


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2013)

Iron Man 3Guter Film, kanns aber leider nicht annähernd mit den beiden Vorgängern aufnehmen.



Spoiler



Die Bösewichte fand ich ein Bisschen flach. Ich mein, eigentlich sind die Typen saustark und können problemlos alleine Iron Man auseinander nehmen, aber im Endkampf dort auf diesem Kran oder Brücke oder was das ist, sind die Typen plötzlich extrem schwach, obwohl es ja insgesamt eigentlich 40 Leute und dann auch entsprechend stark sein sollten...Völlig lächerlich fand ich aber, wie einfach Stark das Mädel überredet hat, doch für die guten zu kämpfen. Ich meine, zwei Sätze und schon stellt sie sich ihrem Chef entgegen -.-


Was mich ein Bisschen nervte war, dass Stark son Bisschen...naja...weinerlich geworden ist...



Spoiler



Angstattacken, die nur eingebaut wurden, damit die Avengers am Rande noch kurz behandelt wurden und damits am Ende des Films ne Ausrede gibt, um auszusteigen...


Tja und dann halt das Ende...das ist n Bisschen...naja...wers gesehn hat, weiss, was ich meine.


----------



## JuneQWE (6. Juni 2013)

mein letzer war Prometheus
sollte mal wieder meinen faulen hintern ins kino schwingen bei dem was so noch kommt


----------



## Steffi007 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich kann mich an meinen letzten Film schon gar nicht mehr erinnern. Das ist so lange her. Ich schaffe es einfach nie ins kino zu gehen


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Juni 2013)

Fast and Furious 6

Jetzt mal ganz nüchtern mit der dunkelschwarzen supercool brille betrachtet.
Ich habe mir F&F 6 gestern Nachmittag bei fast 28° angeschaut und brauchte daher etwas wo ich nicht allzu viel überlegen musste.

Diverse Stellen im Film können trotzdem nicht ignoriert werden und ziehen meiner Meinung nach das Gesamtresultat des Films runter.



Spoiler



Zu begin sieht man eine schöne kurvige Küsten strasse auf der challenger und GT-R rum heizen. Die animationen sind aber derart schlecht das man keine freude dran haben kann. Warum braucht man dafür überhaupt animationen?

Die nächste fragliche Szene war die Jagt mit diesen Rampcars. Was macht die Polizei im normalfall um ein flüchtiges fahrzeug zu stoppen?Ich würde auf eine strassensperre tippen. und da sich mindestens 3 polizei wagen von vorne auf das flüchtige fahrzeug zubewegen könnte man damit doch die strasse sperren. sie lassen sich aber lieber durch die luft katapultieren.

die jagt mit dem panzer
der anker mustang war auf der anderen brückenfahrbahn als der panzer. zwischen panzer und mustang war ein kabel (so ein super titanium kabel). das kabel gleitete auf den brückengeländern der jeweiligen fahrbahnen entlang. Zwischen den fahrbahnen kommt ein riesen brückenpfeiler. an dem sich das kabel aber irgendwie nicht verhedert.
der panzer überschlägt sich weil das kabel am kanonenrohr befestigt war? wenn überhaupt dreht sich die geschützkanzel.
über einen mustang boss kann ein panzer nicht einfach so drüberfahren er wird viel mehr zerhäkselt.
der rettende sprung -> beide tot.

die startbahn -> die maschine ist also nachzuladen von 2 autos und 4 personen überladen und kann nicht mehr abheben?



6/10


----------



## Davatar (17. Juni 2013)

After Earth
Mieser Film. Will Smith wird als über-Soldat dargestellt, hat aber im Film eigentlich kaum Handlung, ausser dass er mit seinem Sohn quatscht. Sein Sohn ist der klare Hauptdarsteller, aber in dem Film ein absolutes Weichei, echt jämmerlich. Die Action-Szenen sind langweilig und die Dialoge sind recht flach. Der ganze Film ist eher ein Vater-Sohn-Projekt als ein Kinofilm. Ausserdem ist die Erde übertrieben agressiv. Riesen-Killervögel, böse Affen und der Tiger sah aus wie ein Säbelzahntiger, warum auch immer...
Ausserdem haben sie sich für die Story derbe was aus den Haaren gezogen. Der Alien wurde eigentlich nur eingebaut, damit der kleine Hauptdarsteller nen richtigen Feind hat. Aber da hätte man genauso gut irgend ein normales Tier nehmen können.

Echt Leute, tut Euch nen Gefallen und lasst den Film sein. Der taugt gar nix.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Echt Leute, tut Euch nen Gefallen und lasst den Film sein. Der taugt gar nix.




taugen nichtmal grafik-effekte und action was in dem film?also trailer sahen ja diesbezüglich nich schlecht aus...und bei guter action und effekten ist für mich die handlung nur zweitrangig...

wir wollten den vlt do schauen,aber ich habe den verdacht das der da eh nicht mehr läuft,weil der jetzt schon nur noch in der 17.30 uhr vorstellung läuft...naja,gehen wir dann halt in man of steel...


----------



## Davatar (17. Juni 2013)

Die Grafik-Effekte sind nett, aber die Action ist wirklich so richtig schlecht. Der Hauptcharakter ist eigentlich den Grossteil des Films entweder am davonlaufen oder verkriecht sich irgendwo jammernd in ne Ecke und die paar Action-Szenen dies hat sind nicht wirklich die Welt...erinnert ab und zu n Bisschen an Jurassic Park.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2013)

ok,danke,dann auf alle fälle man of steel...der läuft ab do ja an und dann auch zu ner normalen zeit...


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Juni 2013)

Man of Steel

Startete gut, ging auch ok weiter. Dann kam aber ein punkt an dem alles brutal schnell ging.
das Ende fand ich einfach nur schlecht hatte im vergleich zu dem film mit christopfer reeves von 1980 keinen witz und keine klasse.

7/10
imax 3d lässt nach. wird immer teuerer und schlechter.
3d kann abgesetzt werden wann immer sie wollen, stört mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juni 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> 3d kann abgesetzt werden wann immer sie wollen, stört mich überhaupt nicht.




absolutes sign...


bin mal gespannt.wir gucken den film morgen abend.das der recht humorlos sein soll haben die ja schon angekündigt.soll sehr weit vom original entfernt sein.es gab ja zwischenzeitlich nochmal ein anderen supi-film udn ich schätze der ist ähnlich,wenn ich auch vermute(hoffe) das die action im jetzigen supi besser ist


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Juni 2013)

Lass mich wissen wie dir der film gefallen hat.
viel spass beim kinobesuch.


----------



## vollmi (26. Juni 2013)

Hangover 3

Die Zeit im Film geht rum wie im flug, ist allerdings nicht mehr ganz sooo überraschend wie die ersten zwei Teile. Aber diverse Lacher.



Spoiler



Aber der Abspann, der Saal hat vor Lachen gebebt. Und ich hatte schon angst das ich meine Unterwäsche wechseln muss. Hab mich fast bepisst



mfG René


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Lass mich wissen wie dir der film gefallen hat.
> viel spass beim kinobesuch.




durch Krankheit des freundes mit dem ich in den film gehen wollte,schau ich supi jetzt erst samstag abend...

war aber dafür heute mit meiner Freundin in world war z...geiler film...hält sich nicht lange mit Vorgeplänkel auf sondern startet gleich voll durch und das tempo ist den ganzen film über sehr hoch.adrenalin pur...oft erkennt man einen film schon an der guten musik.diese war auf alle fälle sehr carpenter-lastig....ich liebe diese musik...die hält die Spannung sogar hoch wenn einer ein tee trinkt...zog sich auch durch den ganzen film...

einziges malus war das der wieder in 3d gezeigt wurde,welches nachbearbeitet wurde....dadurch ist der film etwas dunkler.wie bei Zorn der Titanen.richtig scheisse.den unterschied sieht man bei den Trailern:wenn man die mit der filmhelligkeit vergleicht ist das richtig mist...aber bei uns läuft der halt nur in 3d...dadurch geb ich ihn nur 7/10


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2013)

also am samstag man of steel geschaut...war komplett anders als die supi-filme aus den 80ern...sehr viel tiefgang,filmische rückblenden und superman als das dargestellt was er nunmal ist:ein alien...

action war ganz ordentlich.vor allem der krieg am anfang auf krypton war sehr stark gemacht...was mir gefehlt hat war supi in action bei "normalen" szenen.also wie er in den comics und filmen verbrecher aufhält,leute rettet,unfälle verhindert...das hat er zwar hier auch aber nicht im kostüm sondern "heimlich" ohne das das jemand mitbekommen sollte(da wollte er sich noch nicht zu erkennen geben)...stattdessen besteht die action hauptsächlich aus kämpfen zwischen supi und den anderen kryptoniern...schade...hätte auch gerne etwas mehr sein können...

geb dem film 7/10...leider mussten wir den auch in 3d schauen weil 2d nur nachmittags gezeigt wurde...


----------



## NoHeroIn (5. Juli 2013)

Bei mir war es auch After Earth. Schlechter Film. Naja, was erwartet man, wenn die ins All fliegen und keiner sien Handtuch dabei hat.   


Davor habe ich Olympus has fallen gesehen. Der war durchaus guckbar. Nichts besonderes aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## SMBaddabum (13. Juli 2013)

mmh bisi her  resident evil der letze teil


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2013)

Der letzte Film, den ich gesehen habe, war auch *Man of Steel*.

Ich bin eigentlich kein Superman-Fan, mir war er immer etwas zu perfekt und "geleckt". Allerdings hatte ich Freikarten und habe zwei Fans begleitet. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich wirklich positiv überrascht wurde. Die Rückblenden haben mir sehr gefallen, sie wurden passend eingebaut und sehr liebevoll ins Szene gesetzt. Dadurch lief die Story nicht linear ab, sondern wurde immer wieder durch Sequenzen aus Clarks Vergangenheit unterbrochen. Eine wirklich gute Sache. 
Schön fand ich auch, dass der Film sehr emotional war und die Charaktere viel Gefühl gezeigt haben. Superman wirkete sehr menschlich und zerbrechlich und eben weniger perfekt, als man ihn sonst kennt.

Ich gebe dem Film 8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Æxodus (19. Juli 2013)

Als letztes habe ich mir World War Z im Kino angeschaut und muss sagen das er mich positiv überrascht hat. Eigentlich stehe ich nicht so auf Zombiefilme, jedoch die Leistung von Brat Pitt und Geschichte Drumherum fand ich sehr unterhaltsam. Vorallem da man,bevor man Ihn sich angeguckt hat, doch sehr skeptisch war ob Brat Pitt überhaupt in diese Rolle passen würde.

Gebe dem Film eine 7 von 10


----------



## NoHeroIn (21. Juli 2013)

Bei mir wars auch gestern World War Z und ich muss Æxodus zustimmen - auch ich dahcte, der Schönling Pitt würde nicht passen. Tat er doch und auch sonst bekommt man einen soliden Actionfilm geboten. Nur 3D lohnt sich hier wirklich nciht. Leider werden die meisten Filme hier gar nicht mehr in 2D gezeigt, weshalb man gezwungen ist, die 3E extra zu berappen. -.-

8/10


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

olympus has fallen. gerard butler als rambo ^^ solider film


----------



## MMOJoe (22. Juli 2013)

Star Trek Into Darkness

Für Star Trek laien bestimmt ein guter bis sehr guter Sci-Fi/Action Film. Für mich als Star Trek nerd einfach eine Beleidigung, ich wurde richtig wütend im Kino.
Der erste ging noch gerade so aber jetzt einfach nur wääähh.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Juli 2013)

Warum?

Monster Uni
Wie die Monster AG ist die Monster Uni nicht wirklich etwas besonders. Es hat den ein oder anderen lacher drin aber das wars auch schon.
Unterhaltsam für einmal, ein zweites Mal viellicht in 5 Jahren.

5/10


----------



## MMOJoe (23. Juli 2013)

@bkeleanor

ich finde ihn nicht gut, weil er zu viele Logikfehler hat und gegen elementere Star Trek Regeln verstösst.

>>>>>>>>>>SPOILER<<<<<<<<<<<

1. Am Anfang flieht Khan mit dem Trans-Warp Beam Gerät (von Spock aus der zukunft) nach Qo'nos (Klingonische Heimatwelt). Kirk & Co fliegen hinterher.... Warum? könnten sich doch auch hin beamen ist doch einfacher, aber ne dann wäre der Film schneller vorbei.
2. Das Gefühl für die Weite des Alls ist nicht vorhanden. Der Flug Hin wie auch zurück dauert Gefühlte Minuten. Im Orginal Star Trek wären es Stunden oder mehr (kommt auf den warpfaktor der Enterprise an) Im ersten Teil fand ich es ebenfalls nicht gut.
3. Das Beamen. In Star Trek ist es Quasi Gesetz das man nicht durch Schilde Beamen kann.(Ausgenommen höher Entwickelte Zivilisationen) Am Ende beamt Admiral Marcus seine Tochter von der Enterprise runter obwohl die Schilde oben sind. Ein paar Augenblicke später (nachdem Khan,Marcus den Kopf zerquetscht) fordert er die Enterprise auf die Schilde zu senken um seine "Familie" rüber zu beamen. WHAT??????
4. Nachdem Kirk Tot ist will Mccoy von Spock das er Khan am leben läss,t damit er mit Khans Blut Kirk wiederbeleben kann. Warum nimmt er nicht einfach von den über 70 anderen Supermenschen das Blut? Achja Action zum Ende muss ja sein.
5.Mccoy erzählt im Film er hätte einem Gorn Sechslinge entbunden. GORN LEGEN EIER VERDAMMT!!!

Das sind nur einige Beispiele. Per se nicht schlimm, aber ich finde Star Trek lebt oder vielmehr lebte davon, für alles eine Plausible Erklärung zu haben(wenn auch fiktional)
Der Kanon hat sich über lange Zeit gebildet und Abrams scheisst drauf.

Mal schauen was er mit Star Wars macht...

mfg


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

da hat jemand überhaupt nicht aufgepasst............. tztztzt

1. diese technologie wurde schon entwickelt. nur nicht zu serienreife......und vorallem, nein das geschah net zu anfang.....

2. ja, weil gesprächsoptionen umgestaltet wurden...... warp ist trotzdem immer noch ein ftl teil des st universums, was sollte da passieren? ne runde skat überreizt?"

3. das schiff und die technologie von kahn. war um jahrzehnte vorraus.

4. kahns blut wurde/wird zu analyse, zum experimentieren usw benutztz. ( in der szene mit dem softball injeziert mccoy die ganze ampulle).... noch fragen?????

5.: deine mudda verdammt nochmal!


star trek ( also die aktuellen) drehen sich dank spock/nero in einem alternativen universum...... alles was du bisher kanntest oder zu kennen vermagtest ist nicht mehr. .....
es gibt grundsätze/regeln. ja die treffen zu. aber vieles, markantes wurde dadurch geändert...... und ich behaupte trotzdem, du hast beide filme nicht aufrichtig gesehen.....







so hab grad "taffe mädels" geschaut. typsischer bullock film. paar lacher, bischen aktion. 
und fertig ist die familienunterhaltung. kein blöder film ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Juli 2013)

MMOJoe schrieb:


> @bkeleanor
> mfg



Ich kann da Aun nur zustimmen. Viele der dinge die du bemängelst wurden für mich plausibel erklärt.
Auch wenn die Erklärungen vielleicht etwas gesucht sind im Zeitalter von Allreisen und Hightec Raumschiffen.

Zum Punkt 3. Das Schiff war zwar höher entwickelt und trotzdem musste er Wissen wo sich die Person auf dem Schiff befindet um Sie von da weg zu Beamen. Der Admiral konnte seine Tochter sehen.


----------



## Morwenth (24. Juli 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Monster Uni
> Wie die Monster AG ist die Monster Uni nicht wirklich etwas besonders. Es hat den ein oder anderen lacher drin aber das wars auch schon.
> ...



Bei dem Trailer hab ich mich immer gefragt... WO ist der Konflikt? Was passiert da? Ich seh nur Party... Party... College... Party... fehlt noch der Konsum diverser Klischeedrogen (warum soll sich eigentlich die Zielgruppe für Party und College interessieren?). Ich will jetzt nicht den Film schlecht reden, aber gibts da denn einen Antagonisten? Oder einen anständigen Handlungsstrang? Oder ist das einfach nur: Die Hauptrollen mögen sich nicht. Am Ende schon.


Mein letzter Film war *Pacific Rim*. Der ist unglaublich gut gemacht und so etwas wollte ich schon lange sehen.
Aber die Dialoge...   Die Dialoge sind so lächerlich. Ich konnte sie zum Glück ausblenden, wie eigentlich in fast jedem Film (irgendwie interessieren sie mich nicht, außer bei Tarantino - weil die Stories immer simpler werden), aber wenn dann so Sachen gesagt werden wie: "Wir sind nicht digital. Wir sind analog. Nuklear." oder "Ich fühle den Puls." *BÄMM* "Kein Puls." Da zog sich mir alles zusammen. 

Trotzdem guter Film. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MMOJoe (24. Juli 2013)

Ich weiss das es ein alternatives Universum ist, trotzdem erklärt sich einiges nicht.

-Naja nicht ganz am Anfang aber nach dem Anschlag. Danach hält Scotty das Gerät in den Händen und zeigt Kirk die Koordinaten von Qo'nos. Sie hätten es nutzen können.

-Wenn das Schiff um Jahrzehnte vorraus war, warum fordert Khan ihn dann mehrmals auf die Schilde zu senken? Marcus hat ein paar minuten vorher noch TROTZ Schilden seiner Tochter gebeamt. Und Sichtkontakt hat damit nichts zu tun ob man durch Schilde beamen kann oder nicht, sondern nur um die Positon genauer zu bestimmen.

-Ja, Khans Blut wurde in den toten Tribble injiziert und später lebte er wieder. Aber, die anderen Supersoldaten(aus den Eugenischen Kriegen) in den Torpedos haben die gleichen Fähigkeiten und auch ihr Blut ist wie Khans. 

so genug muss zur Arbeit


----------



## DeadAngel (24. Juli 2013)

Schreibt bitte jedes Mal Spoiler rein, weiß gar nicht was man hier lesen kann und was nicht.

World War Z

Der hat mich überrascht, aber wenn man in nen Film rein geht den man für totalen Müll hält, wird man wohl immer positiv überrascht. Oder er ist noch schlechter und es ist schon amüsant.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Juli 2013)

Morwenth schrieb:


> Bei dem Trailer hab ich mich immer gefragt... WO ist der Konflikt? Was passiert da? Ich seh nur Party... Party... College... Party... fehlt noch der Konsum diverser Klischeedrogen (warum soll sich eigentlich die Zielgruppe für Party und College interessieren?). Ich will jetzt nicht den Film schlecht reden, aber gibts da denn einen Antagonisten? Oder einen anständigen Handlungsstrang? Oder ist das einfach nur: Die Hauptrollen mögen sich nicht. Am Ende schon.



Naja es gibt wohl diverse weissheiten die einem disney zu verklickern versucht. die handlung zeigt wie si ihren job bei der monster ag bekommen haben.



MMOJoe schrieb:


> Ich weiss das es ein alternatives Universum ist, trotzdem erklärt sich einiges nicht.
> 
> -Naja nicht ganz am Anfang aber nach dem Anschlag. Danach hält Scotty das Gerät in den Händen und zeigt Kirk die Koordinaten von Qo'nos. Sie hätten es nutzen können.
> 
> ...



gut...was jetzt kommt ist reine spekulation.
Sie hatten das gerät ja. das war ein prototyp. ich persönlich würde nicht auf einem solchen gerät herumdrücken ohne zu wissen wie es genau funktioniert.

TADA! postion genauer bestimmt durch sichtkontakt...brücke. seine crew lag irgendwo im lagerraum oder wo auch immer. er hätte also jeden auf sein schiff beamen können und dann die, die er nicht wollte wieder zurück. das wär eine möglichkeit gewesen.

Khans blut war erprobt und khan selbst aufgetaut. ich hätte auch keinen weiteren supersoldaten aus seinem schlaf gerissen.


----------



## NoHeroIn (28. Juli 2013)

Wolverine - Weg des Kriegers

4/10... nee, muss nicht sein.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juli 2013)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Wolverine - Weg des Kriegers
> 
> 4/10... nee, muss nicht sein.



Wobei 4/10 wohl noch wohlwollend gemeint ist.

Es gibt definitiv einige Längen, den Humoraspekt hat man irgendwie vergessen und gleichzeitig werden vorab getätigte Regeln etwas umgeworfen. Plötzlich gibt es 



Spoiler



massig Adamantium, von dem auch wirklich ausnahmslos jeder weiß, wie es tickt, Adamantium ist nicht mehr unkaputtbar und eine gewisse Auflösung "wie das überhaupt passieren konnte" (wie kam der Käfer ans Herz?) fehlt auch.



Zu konstruiert, zu sehr darauf bedacht, überhaupt eine Wolverine Fortsetzung zu sein, anstatt Inhalte und schöne Kämpfe zu liefern. Zu wenig Mutanten, mehh.

Wenigstens gibt es wie immer bei Marvel nach dem Film noch eine Sequenz :-)


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es gibt definitiv einige Längen, den Humoraspekt hat man irgendwie vergessen




die filmemacher scheinen die frauenquote bei diesem film berücksichtigt zu haben,denn jackmann ist für die nunmal ein hingucker udn was passt dann besser als ihnen dann auch noch eine liebesgeschichte im film zu präsentieren?mal ganz ehrlich,ich denke 90% der frauen die da reingehen kennen vlt gar nich x-men,oder mutanten,oder gar marvel,aber sie kennen hugh jackmann und seinen muskulösen körper,den er ja auch in fast jeder einstellung von ihm perfekt in szene setzt...das ganze geht schon mehr in richtung dieser liebes-vampir-filme,wobei hugh da den grimmigen kuschelwolf mimt...

action war mir zu wenig,dazu auch noch wenig spektakuläres, udn auch andere mutanten waren mangelware.humor gabs ungefähr 2x im film.kommt um längen nicht an den ersten wolverine film ran.geb ihm auch nur 5/10


----------



## Keashaa (31. Juli 2013)

Habe Wolverine auch am Montag gesehen. Kann mich der Meinung teilweise anschließen...

Plot: 2/10
Mal ehrlich, ich habe jetzt keine Offenbarung bei einem Wolverine-Actionfilm erwartet. Aber die Story ist einfach nur schlecht und strotzt vor immensen logischen Fehlern. Ich will da gar nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen, wer den Film gesehen hat, weiß sicher, was ich meine.

Action: 7/10
Die Action war gut, an manchen Stellen aber arg übertrieben und irgendwann ists halt dann doch langweilig, wenn Wolverine zum x-ten mal mit seinem Krallen kämpft. Die Vorschau und die Plakate suggerierten irgendwie, dass er mal einen Schwertkampf führen würde, aber ein Schwert hat er nur an einer einzigen Stelle verwendet und da wars auch noch reichlich unsinnig.

Darstellung: 9/10
Da ich selbst schon in Japan war, fand ich die Präsentation des Filmes wirklich sehr gut. Es gab zwar auch hier einige Fehler, die aber schon ins Detail gehen. Wenn ich bedenke, wie schlecht Japan und japanische Kultur sonst in amerikanischen Filmen präsentiert werden (ich fand Hachiko mit Richard Gere sowas von schlecht in Anbetracht der wahren Hintergrundgeschichte), war dieser Film wirklich sehr angenehm zu schauen.

Fazit: 7/10
Der Film ist ganz nett und für Wolverine-, Hugh Jackman- oder Actionfans sicher einmal lohnenswert, aber ne Wiederholung brauchts nicht.


----------



## Keashaa (8. August 2013)

Gestern "Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2" gesehen. Ist halt nen Familienfilm. Handlung ist doch sehr durchwachsen und die Nebenschauplätze wurden wenig beleuchtet. Die Minions sind sehr unterhaltsam, wobei der Witz im Film nicht übermäßig viel vorhanden ist. Animation ist sehr gut. Würde daher sagen 6,5/10


----------



## Veshrae (8. August 2013)

letzte nacht "tremors" gesehen. hab nicht ich ausgesucht, hätte ich wohl auch nicht getan *schauder*. fand ihn dennoch wirklich stark unterhaltsam, sogar das bildmaterial ist für die damalige zeit gut remastered. klar, effekt-technisch mit einem blockbuster von heute nicht zu vergleichen. gebe trotzdem eine 7/10 - die nächsten teile werden folgen.


----------



## Aun (9. August 2013)

tremors> all!

pain&gain. was für ne grottige adaption...... also wirklich schlecht.
die 3 muskelprotze, dazu noch monk ........ die gesamte storyline des films funzt überhaupt nicht! einfach nur MEH!


----------



## bkeleanor (9. August 2013)

Wolverine - Weg des Kriegers

Guter Start mit tollen effekten. bis zum ende mit diesem total lächerlichen ding war es ein guter film.
7/10


----------



## Doofkatze (12. August 2013)

Lone Ranger

Wo fangen wir an ...

Die komplette Story ist in eine Rahmenhandlung umwickelt, in der ein alter Tonto (Johnny Depp) auf einem Jahrmarkt oder Vergnügungspark in einem Museum hockt und einen vorbeilaufenden wissbegierigen Jungen alles erzählt. Zwischendrin wirft Tonto immer mal wieder die zeitliche Abfolge durcheinander und manche Szenen dieser Geschichte enden abrupt wieder in der Rahmenhandlung, bis Tonto schließlich "Feierabend" hat und im Abspann etwa 5 Minuten mit einem Koffer in die Prärie ... läuft. Die Gehweise ist absolut Gold wert und hat mit Sicherheit einen Sonderpunkt verdient, andererseits stört die Rahmengeschichte relativ stark, weil sie einfach ablenkt und kostbare Zeit kostet.

Zeit ist in diesem Film wichtig. Er ist 2,5 Stunden lang und das tut der Geschichte einfach nicht gut. Man ist zwar "lange" Filme von Johnny Depp gewohnt, aber hier fühlt es sich so an, als wäre der Film doch etwas zu sehr in die Länge gezogen worden, manche vollständige Szenen hätte man hier komplett weglassen können. Das ist der absolute Hauptkritikpunkt: Der Film trägt sich nicht über die komplette Zeit und das ist wirklich blöd.

Die Figuren. Tonto an sich ist Gold wert, was aber ehrlich gesagt zu erwarten war. Zusammen mit dem "Seelenpferd" gibt es einige richtig gute Lacher. Andererseits ist Tonto kein Jack Sparrow. So gut es zu Johnny Depp passt, Jack Sparrow hatte diesen gewissen Wahnsinn, der einen immer gehalten hat, weil man nie so richtig wusste, wie "gut" er eigentlich ist, wieviel er weiß, was er kann, ob das alles einfach Zufall ist oder irgendwie geplant. Bei Tonto ist das anders. So gut jede einzelne Einstellung ist, die Figur ist insgesamt keinesfalls so tragisch wie erwartet, aber auch nicht der indianische "Gott", den man von Johnny Depp erwartet, sondern er bleibt einfach eine Figur, die immer da ist und für Lacher sorgt.
Arnie Hammer in seiner ersten Hauptrolle hat das mit Sicherheit gut gemacht, aber seine Figur bleibt einfach blass. Es gibt keine nachvollziehbare Entwicklung, die ihn zum Lone Ranger werden lässt. Stattdessen ist er zufällig der, der mit einem Fehlschuss 2 Gegner auf einmal besiegt. Genau das bleibt er auch irgendwie.

Insgesamt betrachtet gibt es leider doch viele Kritikpunkte, was an dem Film nicht passt und daher geht man mit gemischten Gefühlen aus dem Kino.

War er sehenswert? - Definitiv ja, Tonto macht Spaß, bringt viele kurzweilige Lacher
Kaufe ich mir ihn auf DVD? - Genauso definitiv nein, nicht weil der Film sooo blöd ist, aber er einfach zu lang ist, um ihn derart zu genießen oder zelebrieren. Man sitzt mehrere Stunden da und feiert einige Szenen, nur weil Johnny Depp dabei ist, aber es hinterlässt einfach nicht genug "bleibenden" Eindruck, sondern ist Popcorn Kino über 3 Stunden. Die Situationskomik lässt es wieder vergessen und man kann gar nicht mal sagen, warum er so positiv komisch ist.
Schaue ich ihn also im Fernsehen? - Mit Sicherheit irgendwann mal, wenn ich Lust darauf habe. Aber er ist kein Blockbuster, für den man sich dann Zeit nimmt, sondern kriegt nur den Vorzug, wenn er dann läuft.

Und die Bewertung? Hier tue ich mich sichtlich schwer.

Die Kritikpunkte ziehen den Film einfach runter ins Mittelmaß, 6/10, begründen, woher die Punkte kommen, wie sie sich zusammensetzen, kann ich aber nicht.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. August 2013)

Lone Ranger

Doofkatze trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.
Kein gänzlich schlechter Film aber an einigen Stellen deutlich zu lang.

Zudem finde ich den Streifen ungewohnt brutal (für Disney Verhältnisse).


----------



## Keashaa (12. August 2013)

Kann der Johnny Depp eigentlich überhaupt noch normale Rollen spielen oder muss seine Rolle verrückt sein, damit er's einigermassen hinkriegt?


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2013)

er hat schon immer verückte rollen


----------



## Doofkatze (12. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> er hat schon immer verückte rollen



Nicht ganz.

Public Enemies war z. B. ne normale Rolle.


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die Kritikpunkte ziehen den Film einfach runter ins Mittelmaß, 6/10, begründen, woher die Punkte kommen, wie sie sich zusammensetzen, kann ich aber nicht.




jo,gehe auch mit deiner kritik überwiegend konform...
udn würde dem film auch ne 5 oder 6 von 10 geben.mehr ist da wirklich nicht rauszuholen

also das erste was mir im film auffiel war,das man jack sparrow in ein indianerkostüm gesteckt hat...dann lange zeit gar nix,ausser das ich einen western ansah der die uralte typische rollenverteilung beinhaltet:guter rächer gegen ganz fiese ganoven...ach ja und eine frau die der held liebt gibts natürlich auch...
aber ich habe selten erlebt das ein hauptdarsteller in einem blockbuster so blass blieb wie in diesem film.und das lag sicherlich nicht daran das er aus dem reich der toten wieder auferstand...daneben blieb die action spärlich udn war recht nüchtern gehalten.keine besonderheiten, keine effekte wo man sich ein grinsen nicht verkneifen konnte,alles hat man schon mal irgendwie gesehen udn das ganze halt auf western niveau...das man westernstorys auch anders darstellen kann bewies will smith mit der actionkomödie wild wild west... 
ein johnny depp alleine reisst halt auch kein film raus.das konnte man hier feststellen,denn auch wenn er wie gewohnt komisch-verrückt gespielt hat,konnte er die altbackene und trockene handlung,die ohne pep blieb,nicht retten...


----------



## Alux (18. August 2013)

Gestern war ich mit einem Kumpel Kick Ass 2 ansehen. Muss dazu sagen ich hab den ersten nicht gesehen und weis folglich nicht wie der Verlauf so im ersten war. Beim zweiten fand ich die Wende ein wenig krass, zuerst ganz normal mit echt lustigen Passagen und sehr nice aber nachdem Chris seine Lektion bekommen hat...wow. Aus der Komödie wird harte Badass Action.

Alles in allem fand ich den ganz nett und das Ende verspricht wohl noch einen 3. Teil.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. August 2013)

Elysium

Jeder der einmal in seinem Leben den Film Team America World Police gesehen hat, ist nicht mehr in der Lage einen Matt Damon Film zu schauen.
Den jedes Mal wenn er im Bild ist, denkt man: "Määääääätt Deeeeaaaaammmmmmmmmmooooonn" und muss lachen.

zum Film:
Er ist nicht schlecht, er hat tolle Szenen von Elysium drin, wenn auch wenige. Die Abstürze der Shuttle finde ich auch super animiert.
Matt Damon ist als knall harter bad ass typ aber nicht überzeugend. So gibt es einige ruhigere Momente bei denen man sich einen Fast Forward knopf wünscht.



Spoiler



Nach dem Absturz auf Elysium sind 6 Personen zu Verhaften.
Wie früher im Film schon gezeigt ging das sehr schnell durch die Roboter Security.
Eigenartigerweise sind bei diesem Absturz auch wieder Security Bots mit Hubschraubern vor Ort. Doch plötzlich sind alle weg. Auch später als die 3 Söldner die Verteidigungsministeren abstechen und versuchen Elysium zu stürzen ist keiner da.



6/10


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2013)

wir haben gestern auch elysium gesehen und fanden den nicht schlecht,aber leider wurde viel zu wenig von der raumstation elysium gezeigt.das fanden wir beide sehr bedauerlich,denn ich hab selten so grandios animierte szenen wie die gesehen.also das war wirklich zum zunge schnalzen wie diese landschaften auf den gürtel der gigantischen raumstation dargestellt wurden...wirklich faszinierend...

die handlung hatte mehrere logische fehler,was trotz dieser fiktiven story,doch recht störend war...es blieb ständig ein nachgeschmack oder ein grummeln wo man dann dachte wieso passiert das jetzt so...zudem war die story recht hektisch weil ja die handlung in (ich mein sogar in weniger) als 90 min runtergespult werden musste.zudem wollte der regisseur zu viel reinpacken an botschaften und scheiterte aber an der kurzen zeit.der gleiche regisseur hat, mein ich; auch district 9 gedreht,der auch schon durch klasse action und special effects auffiel aber sonst fast wie eine dokumentation rüberkam

matt damon fand ich ebenfalls falsch besetzt für die rolle.da hätte sogar vin diesel besser gepasst...jodie foster war in 4 oder 5 kurzen szenen zu sehen udn diente wohl nur als zugpferd für die unschlüssigen kinogänger

action war gut udn teilweise mit wirklich klasse effekten gespickt

ich geb dem film 7/10...hier hätte ich mir ein film mit überlänge gewünscht wo die story ausgereifter und tiefgründiger dargestellt werden würde,aber dank der grandiosen effekte ragt der film noch über das mittelmaß hinaus...


----------



## Wolfmania (23. August 2013)

Haben auch Elysium gesehen und sehe es so wie shadow24. Auch eine 7/10 - es hat gut gerummst, aber halt vieles vorhersehbar, die ein oder andere Wendung wäre mal nett gewesen (konnte man aber eh nicht erwarten).


----------



## bkeleanor (26. August 2013)

Now you see me
(Die Unfassbaren)

Nichts ist wahr alles ist möglich, so oder so ähnlich muss das Motto der Filmemacher gelautet haben. 
Der Handlung ist nicht schwer zu folgen und auch angebliche Wendungen sind nicht wirklich überraschend.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit hat mich dieses "so war es, aber so ist es doch nicht" angefangen zu nerven, weil man eben wusste, dass es anders ist.

mich persönlich hat das ende sehr enttäuscht.
5/10


----------



## zoizz (29. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Elysium
> 
> Jeder der einmal in seinem Leben den Film Team America World Police gesehen hat, ist nicht mehr in der Lage einen Matt Damon Film zu schauen.
> Den jedes Mal wenn er im Bild ist, denkt man: "Määääääätt Deeeeaaaaammmmmmmmmmooooonn" und muss lachen.



Super. Endlich. Ich habe auch dieses "Määääääht Däääääämöön"-Syndrom: immer wenn ich ihn sehe - er braucht nix sagen, nix machen, ich habe diese Namensnuschel-Assoziation. 
Und endlich weiss ich wieder, woher ich das hab. 
Danke bkeleanor.


Meine letzte Filme waren
- Black Sheep. Da ich eine zeitlang in Neuseeland lebte, musste ich ihn mir nochmal anschauen. Aber lohnte sich net, gefiel nicht.
- Die Muppets. Haben die früher auch schon soviel gesungen? War auch nicht mein Geschmack.
- 1984. Immernoch interessant, verliert aber mit den Jahren an Schrecken.


----------



## Elander (2. September 2013)

Mit Sohn und Freundin zusammen in Planes 3D gewesen. Schönes Filmchen


----------



## Wolfmania (2. September 2013)

R.I.P.D. - wer Men in Black mag, kann da reingehen - die 3D Effekte sind klasse, mit Humor gespickter Film, nicht jeder Gag sitzt, aber insgesamt paßt alles - gebe 7/10 - und originell: er spielt mal nicht in New York...sondern Boston :->


----------



## shadow24 (5. September 2013)

haben am sonntag chroniken der unterwelt gesehen...kommt natürlich nicht an das buch ran,aber kurzweilige action mit viel fantasy und klasse effekten gespickt...ist für das junge publikum konzipiert,aber wir hatten trotzdem unseren spass und witzigerweise waren alle kinogänger in unserem alter...
geb dem film 7/10...

da es mittlerweile 5 oder 6 bücher der reihe gibt wird es auch hier wohl eine filmische fortsetzung geben,zumal der film in den usa wohl auch recht erfolgreich anlief


----------



## bkeleanor (6. September 2013)

R.I.P.D.

Ein Film von dem ich mir viel erhofft habe, der mich schlussendlich aber doch nicht voll überzeugen konnte.
Sie hätten das ganze ruhig noch etwas überdrehter gestalten können.

Er hatte wirklich witzige Szenen drin auch running gags wenn man das so bezeichnen will die zumindest bei mir gut funktioniert haben.

und trotzdem blieb am ende nicht mehr als ein "naja, nicht schlecht" übrig.
6.5/10

Planes

Irgendwie schafft es der Film nicht zu begeistern. Es fehlt an den Emotionen und am Soundtrack.
deshalb kommt er nicht über die mittelmässigkeit hinaus.
5/10


----------



## Wolfmania (18. September 2013)

auch "Planes" - leider nicht wie Cars, unser Kleiner fands natürlich klasse, der Große ist damit nciht mehr zu beeindrucken - hier fehlen die Elemente, damit auch Erwachsene es mögen. Etwas eindimensional, schade. Witzig sind nur die kleinen Staplerautos, die in jedem Land anders aussehen (Im Bayern-Dirndl :-))) ) 5/10


----------



## shadow24 (23. September 2013)

red 2 am we gesehen...also starbesetzt war der film ja wieder,keine frage,aber so richtig überzeugend war der film nicht gerade...kam streckenweise richtig albern rüber...action war ok udn ein paar stellen waren auch recht lustig.für den samstag zur einstimmung auf die partynacht war das aber in ordnung...geb ihm 6/10


----------



## Alux (23. September 2013)

Am Samstag mit nem Kumpel Elysium gesehen. AN sich ganz interessant nur hat ich mir vom Trailer her vorgestellt, dass Max einerseits mehr auf Elysium rumschleicht und sich versteckt rumschleicht und andererseits fand Kruger und seine Aktionen auf Elysium übertrieben, da wär rumschleichen und die Verteidigungsministerin als Gegenspieler besser gewesen. ALles in allem 6/10


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Oktober 2013)

Prakti.com
(the Internship)

Seit langem mal wieder eine gute komödie. kann ich guten gewissens weiterempfehlen.
7/10

edit:
Riddick

Man könnte auch sagen Pitch black 2. damit weiss man was einem erwartet und kann sich darauf einstellen, dass die handlung sehr vorhersehbar ist.
Mit einem simplen spielchen macht der film aber wieder laune. versucht vorher zu sehen wer als erster den löffel abgibt. dann wer als 2. usw.

8/10


----------



## Starfish1 (8. Oktober 2013)

Habe mir vor kurzem den Film "Keinohrhase und Zweiohrküken" angeschaut. Kann ihn nur weiter empfehlen .. Sehr cool.


Grüße,
Starfish


----------



## shadow24 (6. November 2013)

hab gestern Thor 2 gesehen und fand den richtig gut.da war ordentlich Action,geniale fantasylandschaften,überhaupt eine abgefahrene fantastische Story und öfter mal ein paar richtig lustige stellen im film.kann ich wirklich empfehlen das teil...

da der allerdings leider nur in 3d lief kriegt er von mir nur 8/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. November 2013)

Kann ich shadow24 nur zustimmen, Klasse Film! 
3D hätte man sich schenken können, außer das ich nach dem Film kräftig Schädelweh davon hatte, hat es nicht wirklich viel gebracht. :S


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Dezember 2013)

ich habe mir in letzter Zeit mal wieder diverse Filme angeschaut.

Hunger Games 2 "nicht im feuer stehen"
Wer mit dem ersten Teil schon nicht viel anfangen konnte sollte den 2. nicht anschauen gehen. Er ist in etwa so interessant wie Fluch der Karibik 2. Es passiert zwar was aber nicht soviel als das man es nicht auch in 2 sätzen beschrieben könnte. und ich mag filme ohne richtiges ende nicht. irgendwas muss einfach abgeschlossen werden.
5/10

Enders Game
Durchaus sehenswert. 7/10

Escape Plan
nicht wirklich packend. an einigen stellen so ins detailverliebt, ich wusste gar nicht warum jemand solche sachen auswendig weiss.
6/10


----------



## Keashaa (17. Dezember 2013)

So, gestern den Hobbit gesehen...

VIIIIIIIIIIEL zu lang! VIIIIIIIIIIIIEL unnötiges Zeug, das im Buch so auch gar nicht vorkommt! Eine halbe Stunde weniger hätte dem Film gut getan. Dafür ein toller Drache am Ende.
7/10


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2013)

jo hab so auch den Hobbit gesehen...also war zwar meiner Meinung nach besser als der erste,aber irgendwas fehlte mir da...fand das im Fischerdorf zu lange,die Jagd mit dem Drachen auch zu lange,also praktisch alles was nach der filmpause so lief...die ersten 1,5 std waren kurzweilig mit vielen Landschaften, verschiedenen Gegnern,kämpfen und Überraschungen...nach der pause fiel der film rapide ab...
deswegen von mir auch nur maximal 8/10.nach der pause höchstens 7/10


----------



## Keashaa (17. Dezember 2013)

Ihr hattet ne Filmpause? Interessant  bei uns lief es in einem Durchlauf... dafür waren wir in der englischen OV. Hatten auch Teil 1 auf englisch geschaut (Fantasyenglisch ist leicht verständlich und die Sprecher haben auch net so schnell geredet). Und dann? Hat das Kino dt. Untertitel *argh* ich hätte kotzen können! Aber dafür kann der Film ja nix


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2013)

bei diesen ewig langen Blockbustern haben wir immer ne pause von 15 min...ist natürlich nicht weil die Betreiber so freundlich sind,sondern weil sie noch mehr kohle abgreifen wollen...ich find sowas eher störend,weil man ist dann erstmal völlig raus wenn plötzlich das licht angeht im film...
in der englischen ov?oha,also auch wenn man des englischen mächtig ist wäre mir das viel zu stressig ständig simultan für mich zu übersetzen.und das auch noch 3 std lang...nene,lieber nicht,hat mir damals im Englischunterricht schon gereicht mit den englischen filmen...ich möchte so ein film geniessen...


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Dezember 2013)

sorry aber wenn du des englischen mächtig bist, dann musst du nicht mehr im kopf für dich übersetzten.

schwierigkeiten gibts es bei mir nur noch bei witzen oder slang die man nicht so einfach verstehen kann.
z.B. Top Gear mit ihrem Britischen humor.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2013)

dann liegts wohl daran das mein englischleistungskurs aufm gym 20 jahre zurück liegt,oder ihr seid einfach klüger als ich...


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Dezember 2013)

oder es fehlt dir einfach die routine :-)


----------



## Keashaa (17. Dezember 2013)

Die beiden Hobbitteile sind wirklich einfaches Englisch. Vor allem für unsere Generation, die dank PC- und Konsolenspiele über gutes Fantasyenglisch verfügt. Ausserdem sind die Hintergrundgeräusche nicht so extrem wie bei anderen Filmen und die Sprecher reden deutlich und langsam.
Iron Man 3 war dagegen der Hass! Der quasselt extrem schnell und dann noch viele technische Begriffe, ich hab glaub ich 3/4 des Films net gerafft


----------



## callahan123 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich persönlich habe die meisten Probleme mit z. B. Tarantino Streifen. 
Nicht nur weil die so viel quasseln, da sind so viele Metaphern eingebaut, die im Deutschen einfach nicht funktionieren.
Und manchmal weiß man einfach nicht, wie man welches Fu** jetzt genau interpretieren muss...

Und ja, Top Gear ist da teilweise auch recht böse.

Zum Film, werde ich noch diese Woche nachholen. 
Mir hat der erste Teil recht gut gefallen. Ich bin kein Fan der Tolkien-Bücher, habe die immer recht schnell beiseite gelegt (wegduck), ist einfach nicht mein Stil, aber gerade der eher gemächliche Anfang war m. E. schön gemacht. Der einzige, der mich gestört hat war Bilbo. Auch wenn ich den Schauspieler mag - ich glaube ich stehe einfach nicht auf Hobbits - konnte Frodo auch nicht leiden.


----------



## Vallariiaa (19. Dezember 2013)

<- Letzter Kinofilm "Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde" 

Klasse Film


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Januar 2014)

Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde.

Sehr langatmig, wie auch der erste Teil schon. Es passiert nie wirklich viel. Die Aktionszenen sind sehr übertrieben und mit den beiden super elben auch nicht wirklich interssant.

toller Drachen am Ende.

7/10


----------



## shadow24 (7. Januar 2014)

hab am we das erstaunliche leben des Walter mitty gesehen...tja,zu viel gewollt von ben würd ich mal sagen...alles angefangen aber nicht zu ende gebracht.liebesfilm,komödie,tragödie, landschafts-und sogar Actionfilm...

der Walter mitty,gespielt von ben stiller, arbeitet in einem dunklen Archiv vom life-magazin,welches kurz vor seiner auflösung steht.da er eine total graue maus ist flüchtet er sich ständig in tagträume.das ist schon recht witzig was er in seinen Gedanken erlebt,aber spätestens nach dem ersten drittel ist es damit vorbei weil er dann echte Abenteuer erlebt.aber diese Abenteuer sind wiederum völlig überzogen und unglaubwürdig...
man lacht son bischen im film über die Situationskomik,aber sonst ist das eher ein stiller film, der teilweise durch herrliche bilder,gerade landschaftsaufnahmen, überzeugt,aber es ist halt von allem etwas,zudem auch noch eine Liebesgeschichte...

schade,war etwas überambitioniert der ganze film.manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr...das hätte ein richtig guter fantasyvoller film werden können verrennt sich aber in zu viele Kategorien...
trotzdem kurzweilige Unterhaltung und ich geb ihn 7/10


----------



## Eyora (7. Januar 2014)

Ich hab den zweiten Teil vom Hobbit gesehen.

Fand ihn sehr gut und unterhaltsam gemacht.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2014)

Machete kills...

absolut gewollt trashig und genau das ist er auch! trash, müll, schrott. teilweise wahllos aneinander gehängte sequensen ohne sinn und zweck.
wer das will kommt sicher auf seine kosten. wer aber einen soliden aktionfilm erwartet sollte sich das geld sparen.

4/10


----------



## shadow24 (13. Januar 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Machete kills...
> 
> absolut gewollt trashig und genau das ist er auch! trash, müll, schrott. teilweise wahllos aneinander gehängte sequensen ohne sinn und zweck.
> wer das will kommt sicher auf seine kosten. wer aber einen soliden aktionfilm erwartet sollte sich das geld sparen.
> ...


das hab ich mir gedacht...der erste war schon grenzwertig, obwohl einige actionszenen noch ganz gut waren,aber der zweite konnte doch nur noch echter trash werden
ich setz jetzt eher ende Januar auf "47 ronin"....der Trailer ist schon geil.mit keanu Reeves...


----------



## Jordin (14. Januar 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Machete kills...



Das ist schade zu hören. Machete ist KULT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (14. Januar 2014)

Das unglaubliche Leben des Walter Mitty. Manchmal etwas vorhersehbar aber alles in allem hat mir der Film sehr gut gefallen. 8/10


----------



## ego1899 (15. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Machete ist KULT




Eher Trash. 

Alles was von Tarantino und Rodriguez kommt ist ja mittlerweile "Kult".
Ich muss sagen alles was seit Kill Bill von Tarantino kam war einfach nur der letzte Schrott.
Wird halt einfach so gehyped. Ist ja schon fast wie bei Apple-Produkten...
Django war seit langem mal wieder ein Lichtblick meiner Meinung nach, obwohl der wenn man ehrlich ist hauptsächlich von Christoph Waltz und DiCaprio gelebt hat...


*
Lone Survivor*

Kommt hier erst am 20. März im Kino. Kriegsfilm nach einer wahren Begebenheit mit Mark Wahlberg in der Hauptrolle.

Hat mich positiv überrascht. War nicht so ein patriotischer Amischinken wie man sie gewohnt ist. 
Kann man sich angucken.

*7/10*


----------



## ego1899 (22. Januar 2014)

Letztes mal *Old Boy* angeguckt...

Kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen warum der bei imdb nur ne 4,9 bekommen hat.

Fand die Idee recht gut, war durchweg spannend, actionreich und seit langem mal wieder ein Ende was mich wirklich überrascht hat und das ist wirklich selten der Fall... ^^

kann ich nur empfehlen, von mir ne *8/10*


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Januar 2014)

The wolf of wallstreet.

Zunächst mal habe ich viel gelacht weil es viele Szenen gab, die dermassen dekadent waren, dass einem nichts anderes überig blieb.
Dennoch gab es auch Szenen bei denen ich mich gekugelt habe vor lachen, weil sie sau komisch waren.

Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass es genau so abgelaufen ist (das Leben von Belford).

DiCaprio hat sehr gut gespielt. Jonah Hill ging mir wie immer auf die nerven.

Trotz einer Laufzeit von 3h kam keine langeweile auf man wollte wissen was passiert als nächstes, wir er für seine verbrechen bezahlen wird und wie kommt man ihm auf die schliche bzw. mit welchen beweisen. für eine 2. runde ist der film dann aber definitiv zu lang.

8/10


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2014)

*47 Ronin*

Hatte vorher weder Trailer gesehen noch sonst großartig was gelesen, nur der Titel war mir bekannt.
Hab ihn mittlerweile schon 2x gesehen weil ich beim 1. Mal eingepennt bin, was ja nicht unbedingt für den Film spricht.

Man kennt halt alles schon irgendwie aus X anderen Filmen. 
Man hat dann noch versucht ein bissel Fantasie einfließen zu lassen (Hexen, Dämonen, etc...), dass macht es aber nicht wirklich besser.
Und so wirklich viel Action gibt es dann auch nicht...

Brauch man ja auch nicht unbedingt, aber so monumental/ episch wie er versucht zu sein is er halt dann auch nicht irgendwie... 

Also kann ich wirklich nicht weiter empfehlen. 
*
3/10*




bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass es genau so abgelaufen ist (das Leben von Belford).



Naja da wird logischerweise einiges ausgeschmückt worden sein ^^
Aber ich stimme in allen Punkten zu, der Film hat mich einige male zum Lachen gebracht und das ist eigentlich recht schwer.
Und während der ganzen Spielzeit kam auch keine Langeweile auf, ist wirklich sehenswert, auch von mir eine 

*8/10*


----------



## shadow24 (27. Januar 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> *47 Ronin*
> 
> Hatte vorher weder Trailer gesehen noch sonst großartig was gelesen, nur der Titel war mir bekannt.
> Hab ihn mittlerweile schon 2x gesehen weil ich beim 1. Mal eingepennt bin, was ja nicht unbedingt für den Film spricht.
> ...



nein,du zerstörst mir gerade die Hoffnung auf einen vermuteten guten film...bin ich etwa wieder auf einen dieser schändlichen Trailer reingefallen??????ich hab mich eigentlich schon so auf den film gefreut und jetzt zerbombst du mir mit ein paar sätzen die ganze Vorfreude
wieso warst du denn 2x da drin??????


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Januar 2014)

dann freu dich auf Seventh son, der ist vom Trailer her ähnlich. vielleicht taugt der ja was.
uh grad nachgeschaut der kommt erst 2015.


----------



## Egooz (27. Januar 2014)

Der Medicus (gleich als er rauskam)

Eine dermaßen schlechte Buchverfilmung, dass ich eigentlich aus dem Saal gehen wollte. Ich hätte es wissen sollen, da ich deutsche Filme i.d.R. grauenhaft finde und durch diese Verwurstung erneut eine Bestätigung bekam.

Wenn man das Buch kennt: 2/10
Wenn man das Buch nicht kennt: 5-6/10 insofern man sich mit deutschen Filmen zufrieden geben kann


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein,du zerstörst mir gerade die Hoffnung auf einen vermuteten guten film...bin ich etwa wieder auf einen dieser schändlichen Trailer reingefallen??????ich hab mich eigentlich schon so auf den film gefreut und jetzt zerbombst du mir mit ein paar sätzen die ganze Vorfreude
> wieso warst du denn 2x da drin??????



Naja nach Trailern sollte man nicht gehen, da sieht man ja meistens schon das beste. Ich bin aber auch jemand der da vorher alles aufsaugt normalerweise, ich kenn das also 

Und ich war gar nich drin, ich war bei der.... Internet-Prämiere 


Naja ich kann mich natürlich auch total täuschen und er gefällt nur MIR persönlich so gar nicht.
Vielleicht haut er dich ja vom Hocker, ich bin gespannt ^^

Vielleicht bist du ja positiv überrascht und nicht maßlos enttäuscht gerade WEIL ich deine Hoffnungen zerstört hab, is doch auch was positives im Endeffekt


----------



## shadow24 (27. Januar 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> dann freu dich auf Seventh son, der ist vom Trailer her ähnlich. vielleicht taugt der ja was.
> uh grad nachgeschaut der kommt erst 2015.



mmmh,na toll...danke...
na da kommt doch vorher viel geiler die fortsetzuing von "300".udn der kommt dieses jahr!!!


----------



## shadow24 (27. Januar 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und ich war gar nich drin, ich war bei der.... Internet-Prämiere
> 
> Vielleicht bist du ja positiv überrascht und nicht maßlos enttäuscht gerade WEIL ich deine Hoffnungen zerstört hab, is doch auch was positives im Endeffekt



aha,internet-premiere))....sehr schön ausgedrückt...

kann ja sein das der doch nicht schlecht ist so auf ner riesen-kinoleinwand.udn vlt bist du ja auch beim zweiten mal eingepennt und hast die vielen guten actionszenen verpasst,die mir der super tariler schon gezeigt hat...wir werden uns den anschauen.der läuft aber auch erst am do an...ist ja nicht so wie auf ner ...internet-premiere...


----------



## Cheebameister (27. Januar 2014)

Ich denk das 300 bestimmt wieder was richtig feines für die Augen wird. Freu ich mich auf jeden Fall drauf ma sehen ob dies so verhauen haben wie du sagst.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2014)

Also vom neuen 300 erwarte ich irgendwie so gar nichts...
Sah schon extrem "geleckt" und künstlich aus, das meiste ausm Computer...

Glaube das wird so ne Fortsetzung bei der man sich nach dem anschauen wünscht es hätte sie nie gegeben.
Ich hoffe wirklich ich täusche mich, da ich Teil 1 wirklich genial fand...


----------



## Keashaa (28. Januar 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Letztes mal *Old Boy* angeguckt...
> 
> Kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen warum der bei imdb nur ne 4,9 bekommen hat.
> 
> ...



Verzichte einfach auf die US-Grütze. Die Vorlage ist ein japanischer Manga und wurde von Südkoreanern verfilmt (2003). DER Film war gut.
Hollywood muss alles amerikanisieren. Das haben sie bei Hachiko verkackt, das haben sie bei 47 Ronin verkackt (Alter, warum ist nen Ami ein Ronin? *LOL*), das haben sie bei Old Boy verkackt.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Januar 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also vom neuen 300 erwarte ich irgendwie so gar nichts...
> Sah schon extrem "geleckt" und künstlich aus, das meiste ausm Computer...
> 
> Glaube das wird so ne Fortsetzung bei der man sich nach dem anschauen wünscht es hätte sie nie gegeben.
> Ich hoffe wirklich ich täusche mich, da ich Teil 1 wirklich genial fand...


also da widersprichst du dir aber...was ist denn der unterschied von der Machart der beiden teile? da sind die meiner Meinung nach total identisch.wie soll denn der erste teil entstanden sein???die sind doch beide total computergeneriert
also wenn du geschrieben hättest,das ist nur ein abklatsch,oder eine total bescheuerte Handlung,dann ist das was anderes,aber ich seh da null unterschied bei der Herstellung und ich bin mir sicher das ich den genauso gut finde wie teiil 1.allerdings verliert auch hier der film einfach dadurch ein bisschen an glanz weil einfach alles schon mal da war.es ist halt ne Fortsetzung...


----------



## ego1899 (30. Januar 2014)

Ja da hast du vollkommen recht, allerdings fand ich das beim ersten Teil weitaus weniger extrem.
Da wurde dann halt auch noch eine richtige Geschichte erzählt und die Action stand jetzt nicht nonstop im Fordergrund.
Die ein oder andere charismatische Rolle ist nun auch nicht mehr dabei.
Das hat das alles für mich noch ziemlich rausgerissen.


Ich bin viel zu wenig für über die Fortsetzung informiert als das ich jetzt sagen könnte, dass das da nicht so wäre.
Allerdings ist das meine Vermutung. Die beruht nunmal nur auf dem Trailer den ich jetzt 1x gesehen habe.
Und da sieht es für mich nach aneinandergereihten, schnell geschnittenen Action-Szenen und dann ständig SlowMo weil es im ersten Teil ja so super funktioniert hat 

Ich lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren und hoffe auch das ich mich da täusche.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Februar 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich bin viel zu wenig für über die Fortsetzung informiert als das ich jetzt sagen könnte, dass das da nicht so wäre.
> Allerdings ist das meine Vermutung. Die beruht nunmal nur auf dem Trailer den ich jetzt 1x gesehen habe.
> Und da sieht es für mich nach aneinandergereihten, schnell geschnittenen Action-Szenen und dann ständig SlowMo weil es im ersten Teil ja so super funktioniert hat
> 
> Ich lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren und hoffe auch das ich mich da täusche.


ich hab mich auch nicht über die Fortsetzung informiert sondern auch nur den Trailer gesehen,aber auch wenn teil 1 noch ein quentchen Wahrheit enthielt, weil damals eine unterlegene zahl Griechen die grosse flotte des perserkönigs aufgehalten hatte, so zählte doch nur die supergeile Action in dem film,die auch blutig in Szene gesetzt wurde.da war mir das egal das Hauptdarsteller ganz laut "sparta" rufen konnte,denn da gabs praktisch auch keine Handlung und kein tiefgang,sondern nur der kampf in seiner reinsten form...
haargenau wie in teil 2...der ist genauso am Computer produziert,hoffnungslos übertrieben und die Action ist exakt die gleiche wie in teil 1...

ich will keine Haarspalterei betreiben,aber selten hab ich einen fortsetzungstrailer gesehen,der dem ersten teil so ähnlich ist wie bei 300...von daher gibt's eigentlich nur die eine gruppe leute die den film nicht mag,und die andere,die den film mag.deshalb versteh ich nicht was dir jetzt am Trailer für teil 2 nicht gefällt,obwohl du teil 1 gut fandest


----------



## shadow24 (5. Februar 2014)

ich habe gestern nun endlich 47 ronin gesehen und war auf das schlimmste vorbereitet nach all den miesen kritiken die der film abbekommen hat...

man muss zu dem film sagen,das der ohne mr Matrix ein reiner asiatischer film gewesen wäre,weil der zum einen nur aus aisatischen darstellern bestand und ständig versuchte einem die Kultur des alten Japans verständlich zu machen, in welchem pflicht,gehorsam,ehre über allem anderen stand...der film wirkte von daher erstmal wie ein japanischer oder chinesischer massenproduktionsfilm,wie man sie schon zu dutzenden auf privatsendern gesehen hat.

zudem beruht der film auf eine wahre Begebenheit des alten Japans,welche immer noch Auswirkungen auf die heutige Bevölkerung hat,denn im abspann wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass am 14.(17.?) Dezember jeden jahres tausende von Japanern zu den grabmälern dieser 47 ronin pilgern...um das ganze interessanter zu machen wurde in dem film Fantasy eingebaut...

das Resultat ist nun nicht übermässig spannend und der film hat auch ne menge hänger,aber soooooooo schlecht ist der nun auch nicht.das Monster am anfang war nicht schlecht gemacht,ein zwei kämpfe waren auch ganz gut,dazu noch ein paar fantasievolle bilder und eine hexe die auf den von Dämonen ausgebildeten keanu Reeves trifft machen den film nicht zu dem schlechtesten den ich je gesehen habe...

letzten endes fehlt so ein bissel der tiefgang den der film krampfhaft versucht zu erzeugen und vom hollywood-Action ist der auch etwas entfernt,aber ich geb dem noch eine 5/10...für einen kino-popcorn-abend mit einem guten kumpel reicht das aus...


----------



## ego1899 (13. Februar 2014)

*Robocop*

Hat mich positiv überrascht, weil ich auch wie so oft nicht sooo viel erwartet hab. Das ist das positive wenn man Pessimist ist 
Ich nenne das "konstruktive Rationalisierung".

Ist auf jeden Fall relativ kurzweilig. So ein Actionfeuerwerk wie es der ein oder andere Trailer verspricht sollte man nicht erwarten.
Fand die Neuauflage ziemlich gut, obwohl ich eigentlich absolut kein Fan von Robocop bin ^^
Kann man sich angucken:
*
6/10
*




shadow24 schrieb:


> deshalb versteh ich nicht was dir jetzt am Trailer für teil 2 nicht gefällt,obwohl du teil 1 gut fandest



Ja das kann ich selbst nicht wirklich sagen 
Es gibt meiner Meinung nach Filme, die gut sind wie sie sind und bei denen man nicht unbedingt ne Fortsetzung brauch... ^^
Oft wird halt irgendwas so ausgeschlachtet bis man es nicht mehr sehen kann.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Februar 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> *Robocop*
> 
> Hat mich positiv überrascht, weil ich auch wie so oft nicht sooo viel erwartet hab. Das ist das positive wenn man Pessimist ist
> Ich nenne das "konstruktive Rationalisierung".
> ...



jo,seh ich genauso.hab den film dienstag gesehen.mein kumpel war noch skeptischer als ich,gerade weil er kurz zuvor nochmal das original gesehen hat,aber fand den auch nicht schlecht...wirkt im Kino natürlich viel besser als zu hause,es sei denn man hat Dolby surround und dreht das voll auf.denn allein die schritte von robocop waren schon genial,wenn da son metallklumpen durch die gegend latscht...fies in dieser Version wie wenig von dem menschlichen teil von robokopp übergeblieben ist...


----------



## Tikume (23. Februar 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Letztes mal *Old Boy* angeguckt...
> 
> Kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen warum der bei imdb nur ne 4,9 bekommen hat.
> 
> ...



Habe auch Old Boy geschaut, allerdings nicht das Remake. Toller Film.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Februar 2014)

47 Ronin

War gar nicht schlecht, einzig des Ende hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.
6.5/10


----------



## Kigan2113 (2. März 2014)

Gravity

Erstaunlicherweise trotz Sandry Bullock...irgendwie Spannend. Auch wenn Szenen dabei waren bei denen ich mir gedacht habe: "Nicht dein Ernst, dass du jetzt nicht das machst was du machen sollst, sondern lieber die Aussicht genießt."
Als DVD eine Empfehlung. Trotzdem hats der Film nicht in meine Alltime Favorites geschafft


----------



## bkeleanor (12. März 2014)

Mr. Peabody and Sherman.

Eigentlich ein Kinderfilm, aber hat durchaus auch unterhaltungswert für ältere semester.
Bietet den ein anderen witz oder running gag überden man lachen kann.

einzig die szene in der schulkantine fand ich irgendwie unpassend aber seht selbst.

6.5/10

RoboCop

richtig grosser mist!
langweilige action gepaart mit endloser plauderei.

4/10


----------



## shadow24 (12. März 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Mr. Peabody and Sherman.
> 
> Eigentlich ein Kinderfilm, aber hat durchaus auch unterhaltungswert für ältere semester.
> Bietet den ein anderen witz oder running gag überden man lachen kann.
> ...


da wär ich auch fast drin gelandet...mein sohn hatte zur Auswahl peabody oder free birds und hat sich für letzteren entschieden
bei free birds kann ich fast den gleichen text den du geschrieben hast anwenden...nur die schulkantine natürlich nicht...
bei free birds gings auch witzigerweise um eine zeitreisemaschine...scheint wohl im Moment das Thema zu sein...

hab allerdings schon wesentlich witzigere Animationsfilme gesehen(allen voran natürlich die minions aus ich,einfach unverbesserlich 1+2)...von daher geb ich dem nur 5/10


----------



## Fremder123 (12. März 2014)

Um den Gegenpart zu bkeleanors jugendfreien Streifen zu bilden:

300 - Rise of an Empire

Die Fortsetzung zur mittlerweile legendären Comicverfilmung 300. Ich bin da rein ohne große Erwartungen und wurde positiv überrascht. Er wird sicher nicht ganz den Klassiker-Status erlangen wie sein Vorgänger, aber ist eine solide und überaus sehenswerte Fortsetzung. Die Bilder kommen grad im Kino und in 3D genial daher - bin eigentlich kein 3D-Fan aber hier passt es wirklich gut - und der Soundtrack vom Elektro-DJ JunkieXL pumpt treibend in und um die Schlachten. Die Story spielt parallel zu sowie kurz nach den Ereignissen des ersten Teils, sogar Leonidas ist kurz zu sehen. Diesmal geht es um eine Seeschlacht und den Kampf des griechischen Heerführers Themistokles gegen die rechte Hand von Xerxes, Artemisia. Insgesamt akzeptabel, kann man mit leben.

Apropos Schlachten: dieses Wort ist hier passend wie selten denn das Gemetzel übertrifft spielend den ersten Teil und der Film dürfte seit "Dredd" der brutalste Mainstream-Kinofilm sein. Wunderte man sich nach Bekanntgabe noch über die 18er Freigabe (wo der erste Teil doch ab 16 ist), so wird schnell klar dass diese absolut berechtigt ist. Das Blut spritzt in geradezu verschwenderischen Fontänen (das meiste CGI, passt aber zum eh "künstlichen" Comicstil des Films), es wird aller paar Minuten bei jeder Kampfeshandlung in Zeitlupe und Großaufnahme geschlitzt, enthauptet und verstümmelt was die Messer hergeben. Wir dürften uns angesichts dieser Schlachtplatte doch glücklich schätzen den Film ungeschnitten mit einer FSK-Freigabe im gar jugendschutzstrengen Deutschland genießen zu können. Ob dieses Übermaß an Gewalt jetzt unbedingt nötig war sei dahingestellt, ich fands "gut".

Mein Fazit: Das Geld für die Kinokarte ist gut angelegt. Man wird knapp 2 Stunden gut und blutig unterhalten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Handlung schreitet stes voran, überflüssige Längen konnte ich keine ausmachen. Der Hauptdarsteller macht seine Sache gut, kommt aber wie zu erwarten nicht ganz an die Präsenz von Gerard Butler ran. Eva Green hingegen spielt herausragend fies, sie scheint die Rolle richtig zu genießen. Toller Film für mich und somit künftiger Blu Ray-Pflichtkandidat.


----------



## shadow24 (12. März 2014)

jo,war gestern auch in 300 teil 2 und seh das ähnlich wie fremder123,harte blutige Action kommt aber insgesamt überhaupt nicht an teil 1 ran,der bei mir ein ganz besonderen platz unter meinen DVDs hat...
die Hauptdarstellerin fand ich auch klasse und sexy,vor allem bei der "Verhandlung" mit dem Hauptdarsteller auf ihrem schiff
interessant war die parallelität der Ereignisse mit der gleichzeitigen schlacht von Leonidas,während die flotte der Griechen sich die Seeschlacht mit den persern liefert...

ärgerlich wie immer die abzocke der Kinos weil auch der leider nur bei uns in 3d lief und wirklich null 3d-effekte zu sehen waren.ist echt zum kotzen sowas...


----------



## tandalier (12. März 2014)

Ich hab gestern Non-Stop gesehen - ist gar nicht so schlecht, wie überall berichtet...

netter action-streifen, wo man wirklich lange nicht weiß, wer der täter ist...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. März 2014)

Non-Stop sah im Trailer wirklich spannend aus, hab schon überlegt da mal hinzugehen. Gruselig dagegen die Trailer von Need 4 Speed (bei den dümmlichen Onelinern schon im Trailer weiß man ungefähr welche Videospielvergurkung da wieder lauert) und die grenzdebil wirkende Regiearbeit von Keanu Reeves. Ist halt doch gut, sich manchmal Trailer anzuschauen... da wird man nicht nur gehyped, sondern auch gewarnt.^^


----------



## bkeleanor (14. März 2014)

Free Birds

mehr als ein schulterzucken kann ich dem film nicht abgewinnen.
war nichts spezielles.

4.5/10

gedanken zu eueren reviews.
300 teil 2 interessiert mich überhaupt nicht weil im gegensatz zu euch hat mir teil 1 schon nicht gefallen. ich habe das gefühl das der nur so bekannt ist weil er unter anderem einer der 1. blurays war.

need for speed
ja ich werde mir den aber sicher anschauen einfach weil mich interessiert wie sehr er "verkackt" wurde. im überigen hat die spieleserie ab underground nur noch abgegeben. und dabei war need for speed 2 wirklich cool.


----------



## shadow24 (14. März 2014)

freu mich schon auf den:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kl3JiZGlLc


----------



## bkeleanor (17. März 2014)

Frozen

Ich habs in letzter Zeit wohl etwas mit den animations Filmen.

Es gab einmal einen Film oder eine Serie in der einer sagte "oh Gott jetzt fangen die wieder an zu Singen. Warum fangen die den immer an zu singen?". Zum Glück kommt das ganze gesinge geballt am anfang, sodass gegen Ende kein Pulver mehr überig ist.

zur Story! hehe war ein witz da ist nicht wirklich eine story.

5/10


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Frozen
> 
> Ich habs in letzter Zeit wohl etwas mit den animations Filmen.
> 
> ...



Frozen hatte eine Story !

Es war der erste Disney Film der zeigte das du nicht sofort die person heiraten musst nur weil ihr euch 5 minuten schon kennt

ausserdem hat der song let it go diverse oscars und der film diverse memes


----------



## Patiekrice (24. März 2014)

300 - rise of an empire. 





Spoiler



Angefangen damit, dass ich es sowieso schon beknackt fand, dass der Film nur in 3D läuft, waren die Effekte teilweise auch einfach nur unnötig. Die ersten 10-15 Minuten des Films waren echt gut und da haben die 3D-Effekte auch Sinn gemacht, aber im Laufe des Film war es einfach immer und immer und immer und immer und immer wieder das Gleiche. Abgesehen von dem unnötigen 3D gab es noch einen Effekt, der mich den GANZEN FACKING FILM aufgeregt hat... Diese scheiss, behinderten, lächerlichen, dumm eingesetzen und absolut unötigen SLOW-MOs .. ich meine was soll das. Sind wir bei RTL oder was :'D Die haben mich nach den ersten 30 Minuten schon derbe angepisst und es zieht sich einfach den KOMPLETTEN Film durch, dass in jeder Kampfszene mindestens 10 Slow-Mos eingebaut sind. Die ziehen den Film natürlich auch noch in die Länge. Was den Film auch noch in die Länge zieht sind die Storys DIE KEINEN MENSCHEN WIRKLICH KEINEN MENSCHEN interessieren. Ja, wow du willst nicht dass dein Sohn in den Krieg zieht obwohl er OFFENSICHTLICH schon auf jeden Fall über 18 ist .. beschissenes Casting oder Non-Sense würde ich mal behaupten. (Der Homie von unserem Protagonisten hat einen Sohn und dieser ist total geil auf Krieg und will unbedingt "an die Tafel der Krieger(?)" und zieht heimlich -aber mit dem Segen der Mutter, die man nie sieht- mit in die Schlacht gegen die Perle und ihre Anhänger da.) ... Ja, der Vater stirbt natürlich, alle voll trauig, slowmo, slowmo, bla bla ich bin stolz auf meinen Sohn, slowmo, dies das. Der Film hat einfach Szenen die einfach so langatmig sind und irgendwie mehr langweilen als alles andere. Die Perle will sich mit unserem Protagonisten vereinen und somit ein super krasses Imperium gründen (weil sie voll geil auf ihn ist, weil er voll der krasse Krieger ist) und dann wird noch gesagt wie kacke ihre Kindheit war und wie sie zu voll dem Tier wurde und einfach alles und jeden abmetzeln kann, dann fickt (ich nehme das Wort, da es im Film auch genutzt wird) mit unserem Helden und er sagt ihr WÄHREND DES FICKS, dass er niemals mit ihr zusammen arbeiten wird, sie geht enrage und die beiden kämpfen und sie lässt ihn rauswerfen. Oben ohne! Also beide. Nunja und der GOTTKÖNIG ist auch n bisschen am Start und es wird gesagt wie er das wurde und bla bla. Das ist nämlich auch alles auf den Mist der Perle gewachsen, weil sie scheinbar auch noch eine Hexe ist..?! Oder einfach nur super beeinflussend - ich habe keine Ahnung. Nunja, im absoluten ENDFIGHT sagt die Perle dann zu unserem Protagonisten WORTWÖRTLICH "Du kämpfst härter, als du fickst" und ich musste einfach so laut loslachen im Kino, dass ich aller spätestens dort allen den Film versaut habe. Aber ich konnte dieses schlecht produzierte Mistdingen einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Zu lang, zu wenig Kampf, zu viel Story. Für sowas schaue ich mir keinen Film an, der im Zusammenhang mit 300 stehen soll. WAHTEVER! Am Ende kamen dann noch die Homies dazu, die unser Held um Hilfe gebeten hatte, die aber meinten "olol nein was los mit dir sei mal nicht so" und unser GOTTKÖNIG (sorry, so eine dumme Bezeichnung) hat auch einfach den super Shit an Kriegern am Start .. UND ELEFANTEN! Und naja ... ich meinte nur "bitte, nein, bitte, nein! Kein dritter Teil, NEIN!" und die Leuten neben mir im Kino mussten lachen .. bzw die haben die ganze Zeit über meine Kommentare gelacht. Auch schon in der Vorschau, als ich über Dark Souls geschimpft habe und dann wollte mir der Typ Tipps geben, aber ich habe nur gelächt und nichts gesagt. Ich gehe ins Kino um den Film zu schauen und mit mir selbst zu reden. Nicht um Freunde zu finden :c haha.



Der Abspann war mit Abstand das Beste am Film.


----------



## bkeleanor (31. März 2014)

Cpt. America - The winter soldier

echt sehenswerter action streifen, auf jedenfall besser als der erste teil.
8/10


----------



## shadow24 (31. März 2014)

Lone survivor

actionreicher,harter film,der zwar vor Patriotismus und übertriebenen Szenen nur so überquillt,aber mich trotzdem irgendwie in seinen bann gezogen hat...

film beruht auf eine wahre Begebenheit als ein 4köpfiger navy seals trupp in Afghanistan von jäger zu gejagten werden und gegen ein grosses Kontingent an talibankämpfern um ihr leben kämpfen müssen 

der film wird bei vielen bestimmt nur kopfschütteln und lacher hervorkitzeln aber ich fand ihn trotzdem klasse und geb ihn 8/10

hier der Trailer dazu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBMpo8GqmP4


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Cpt. America - The winter soldier
> 
> echt sehenswerter action streifen, auf jedenfall besser als der erste teil.
> 8/10


jo,kann ich bestätigen...hab den diese Woche gesehen und fand den actionmässig um meilen besser als den ersten teil.auch die Handlung war zeitgemäß aufgepeppt und hatte ein gutes Thema für eine comicverfilmung...
übrigens waren in dem abspann diesmal zwei Filmchen für folgefilme zu sehen...direkt nach dem film lief ein kurzer vorspann mit wintersoldier,wahrscheinlich für cap 3...und nach dem abspann ein ausschnitt mit zwei alt bekannten comicfiguren: die Geschwister quicksilver und die scharlachrote hexe...wird wohl im nächsten avenger-film Thema sein...


----------



## bkeleanor (11. April 2014)

Weisst du was das für ein szepter war in diesem abspann filmchen?

überigens wo kann man nick furys SUV bestellen?


----------



## Egooz (11. April 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Weisst du was das für ein szepter war in diesem abspann filmchen?



Das ist Lokis Szepter.

Die Twins werden auch gut abgehen.


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Weisst du was das für ein szepter war in diesem abspann filmchen?
> 
> überigens wo kann man nick furys SUV bestellen?


jo,wie egooz schon geschrieben hat,der stab von loki...weiss aber nich wie der nazi den in die finger bekommen hat,weil loki lebt ja noch.sah man ja bei thor 2 zum schluss...

das Auto,wenn man da noch von Auto sprechen kann,ist ja wohl supergeil...wer weiss ob da nich ein paar Wissenschaftler schon an so einem teil für den us-präsi basteln...


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2014)

Egooz schrieb:


> Das ist Lokis Szepter.
> 
> Die Twins werden auch gut abgehen.


hast du schon ein Trailer von neuen avenger gesehen???
also in den Comics fand ich die beiden immer am schwächsten.witzig war doch nur das sie die kinder von magneto sind und die hexe den eigentlich stärksten rächer "Vision" liebte...


----------



## bkeleanor (14. April 2014)

The Lego movie.

Ich habe ja in meiner Kindheit mit Lego gespielt und so war es für mich einfach Pflicht den Film zu sehen. Es hat mir auch gut gefallen viele der Figuren zu sehen mit denen ich früher gespielt habe.

Ich kann den Film nur weiterempfehlen.

9/10


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2014)

spiderman-rise of elctro
also eigentlich ist das ja ein Liebesfilm mit ein bischen Action drin,statt ein Actionfilm mit einer Liebesgeschichte...
ich find es ja nicht schlecht,das Privatleben des freundlichen netzschwingers ausreichend zu beleuchten, da ihn das sympathischer macht,aber eine endlose Liebelei mit einzubauen in eine comicverfilmung ist dann doch schon recht nervig bei fast 2,5 std Laufzeit...
dadurch war da so ungefähr 1 std Action und fast 1,5 std Privatleben Peter parker in dem film...
ist für mich einfach zu wenig attacke in dem film...
die actionszenen waren nicht schlecht gemacht,von daher geb ich dem film gerade mal noch 5/10...


----------



## Aun (24. April 2014)

ich kann mit den älteren 3 spiderman filmen mehr anfangen, als mit den neuen. beide sind iwie garnicht meins. (ja ich weiß geht eben direkt auf TaS ein)

zuletzt gesehen: winter soldier. solider film, schwächelt an mehreren stellen. aber gut


----------



## ego1899 (25. April 2014)

Ich will mir schon seit ein paar Tagen Devil´s Due angucken, wobei mir mittlerweile die imdb-Wertung von 3,9 doch ein wenig abschreckt... *

*Daher gab es den neuen Cpt. America...*
*Ich hab mich ja lang dagegen gewehrt, da Cpt. America eigentlich die lächerlichste Witzfigur aller Comic-Helden is... 
Aber mal abgesehen davon kann man sich den als Fan schon angucken denke ich mal.

*6* */ 10*
*

*Und da gab es noch den hier...
*
Divergent - Die Bestimmung*

Kann man sich angucken. Man kann es aber auch genauso gut bleiben lassen.

Die übrig gebliebene Menschheit unterteilt in 5 verschiedene Fraktionen...
Wobei eigentlich nur die Fraktion der hyperaktiven Wahl-Epileptikern wirklich beleuchtet wird, die immer nur am rumhüpfen und rumschreien sind und in einer Welt in der Züge nicht mehr anhalten den anderen in Sachen Mobilität eindeutig im Vorteil sind.
Die machen ja schließlich den halben Film über nichts anderes als von Zügen ab, bzw. auf sie drauf zu springen.

*3/10*


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Mai 2014)

the amazing spiderman 2

Shadow hat den schon trefflich beschrieben. Sie schaffen es sogar eine an und für sich kurze szene in eine endlos gestreckte szene zu verwandeln.
hinzu kommt noch das es mir bei den aktionszene an ernsthaftigkeit seitens spiderman fehlt. er macht aus allem einen witz.

5/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2014)

Godzilla

Ein seeeeeehr langer Film, der merklich in die länge gezogen wurde. Der Film orientiert sich sehr an die alten Klassiker (nicht der  Roland Emmerich 2000er Mist). Godzilla ist ein Film, der perfekt für einen Kinoabend geeignet ist, von der Überlänge mal abgesehen. Die Animationen und besonders der Sound sind einfach nur überragend. Ich hatte einige Momente, wo ich Gänsehaut bekommen habe, als z.B. in ganzem Kino stille herrschte und man nur das dumpfe Geräusch hörte, als Godzilla án einer Stadt vorbei zog. Bombastisch gut. Schauspielerisch ist es eher mau. Bryan Cranston spielt mit, der Typ von Kickass (jetzt ein 0815 muskulöser US Marine) und noch seine Olle mit Kind, die aber wirklich nur Mittel zum Zweck sind (um ne "dramatische" Liebesgeschichte zu erzählen). Alles in allem nichts besonderes, aber das muss es auch nicht sein. Der Fokus liegt ganz klar auf Godzilla und Co. (wer die alten Filme kennt, wird wissen gegen wen es geht).

Fazit: GUCKEN. Auch wenn er lang ist (die erste Hälfte hätte man auch kürzen können), einfach DER perfekte Film fürs Kino. Gojira = 8/10.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Mai 2014)

Naja, mit 125 Minuten ist das Ding nicht wirklich "lang". 

Die menschlichen Charaktere sind tatsächlich schwach bzw. unterentwickelt; sie dienen im Grunde nur als "Zeugen" der Zerstörung. Viele Zuschauer scheinen den Film geradezu zu hassen, weil an zwei Stellen die erwartete Action ausblieb, um sich alles für den Endkampf aufzuheben - und natürlich, weil Godzilla sehr wenig Screentime hat.

Im Grunde ist "Godzilla 2014" ein herrlich altmodischer Film, allerdings auf dem Stand der Technik von heute umgesetzt. Und er bietet etwas, was ich im modernen Effektegewitter lange nicht mehr gesehen habe: Lange Einstellungen ohne Wackelkamera! Man kann sich sattsehen an den Details und der großartigen Visualisierung, was gerade im Endkampf für ein Gefühl reiner "Epicness" sorgt. Die finale Auseinandersetzung hätte von mir aus übrigens durchaus länger ausfallen können, hat aber beim kleinen Fanboy in mir ein paar Gänsehautmomente aufgefahren.

Edwards' Interpretation ist nicht perfekt, aber im Grunde habe ich das bekommen, was ich mir seit langem gewünscht habe: Einen todernsten Godzi mit hervorragenden Effekten, der ganz in der Tradition seiner japanischen Vorgänger steht. Ich hoffe, es wird eine Fortsetzung geben.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Mai 2014)

mmh,hört sich interessant an...ich bin da morgen abend mit nem kumpel drin.mal sehen ob der uns gefällt


----------



## Königmarcus (19. Mai 2014)

*The Return of the first Avenger
*
Perfekte Inszenierung und Eingliederung eines amerikanischen 2. Weltkriegs-Helden in der heutigen Zeit. Sehr guter Actionthriller! - 9/10

*
The Amazing Spider-Man 2*

Mal wieder Andrew Garfield in der Rolle von Spiderman. Mir persönlich gefällt er besser als der erste Teil, auch wenn er einige Schwächen hat. - 7/10


*Godzilla*

Endlich haben die Amerikaner verstanden wie Godzilla aussehen muss. Leider in der ersten Hälfte recht lahm und zieht sich dadurch (obwohl der Film gerade "nur" 2 Stunden geht). Leider sind auch die ganzen Darsteller schlecht gecastet, abgesehen von Bryan Cranston ('Breaking Bad') & Ken Watanabe ('Batman Begins'). Aber an bildgewaltiger Zerstörung hängt der Film auf keinen Fall hinterher. Der König der Monster ist zurück. - 6/10




PS: Heute erst durch Zufall gelesen, dass die beiden Zwillinge aus Avengers: Age of Ultron, Quicksilver und Scarlet Witch, in Godzilla zu sehen waren (Aaron Tayler-Johnson & Elizabeth Olsen). Sind mir leider im Kino nicht in Erinnerung geblieben, hoffe das ändert sich in Avengers 2...


----------



## shadow24 (22. Mai 2014)

ich habe Godzilla gesehen und muss sagen, das er richtig schlecht war...die Verquickung von Retro und modernem hat MEINER MEINUNG NACH überhaupt nicht geklappt,die beigeschichte war mehr als lahm und unglaubwürdig und ich fand es irgendwann schon unfreiwillig komisch wie watanabe zum x-ten mal so einen blick aus Unglauben,ahnung und Ehrfurcht aufsetzte als er "gudschilla" sah,oder zumindest Auswirkungen von seinem handeln...ich glaub es gab im film mindestens 5 kamerafahrten auf seine augen in "msysteriösen" Situationen...

aber gut,ging ja,wie andere schon schrieben, nicht um die beipack-geschichte,sondern um den Hauptdarsteller...

aber wie enttäuscht war ich vom spannungsbogen,denn meiner Meinung nach lebt so ein film von der aufbauenden Spannung bis das Monster zum ersten mal auftaucht.wenn die katze,sprich godzilla,aus dem sack gelassen wird gibt es ein ziemlichen spannungsabbau....es gibt doch nichts beängstigenderes als die eigene Vorstellung.da hätte man mehr mit spielen müssen,als dem Zuschauer zack son Monster vorzusetzen... 

wenn ich dagegen an cloverfield denke wo man nicht einmal das Monster genau sieht,wie spannend der war, bin ich ziemlich von diesem spannungsbogen im film enttäuscht.da hatte ich ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet...

die Action habe ich selbst in dem müll-film pacific rim oder aus der vorherigen godzilla-verfilmung besser in erinnerung als diese hier.das war gar nix...


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2014)

*Godzilla*:

Visuell grandios, aber zu lange, sinnfreie Nebenhandlung und: *Zu wenig Godzilla in Godzilla*.

Die Szene mit den vor dem Zuschauerauge schließenden Türen, als er gegen die Muto kämpfte, stand sinnbildlich für alle anderen Szenen mit ihm im Film. Immer wenn man hoffte, jetzt gibt es endlich(!) Kämpfe zu sehen, wurde auf langweilige "Entspannungsmomente" umgeschnitten, die sich dann mit uninteressanten Blabla in zahlreichen "wtf? seriously? Das soll dem Typen jemand abkaufen? Wärst du mal bei Kickass geblieben "-Szenen ewig hinzogen.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2014)

Ride along.

Ich weiss nicht mehr warum ich da rein gegangen bin aber ich bereue es zutiefst!
Nicht komisch, jeder versucht krampfhaft "cool" zu sein, total übertrieben in jeder hinsicht und man wünscht sich nichts mehr als das jemand erbarmen mit dem zuschauer hat und die nervige labertasche abknallt.

der letzte an den ich mich erinnern kann der soviel und soviel schwachsinn erzählt hat war eddie murphy und der war auch nicht komisch.

2/10


----------



## win3ermute (22. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Szene mit den vor dem Zuschauerauge schließenden Türen, als er gegen die Muto kämpfte, stand sinnbildlich für alle anderen Szenen mit ihm im Film.



Es hilft, wenn man vor dem Ansehen weiß, daß es keinen Zweikampf vor dem Ende zu sehen gibt. Ich bin mir sicher, vielen Leuten, denen diese Szenen richtig auf die Nerven gingen, relativieren beim zweiten Ansehen etwas ihr "vernichtendes" Urteil - das war ganz einfach falsche Erwartung. 
Mir ist natürlich klar, warum Edwards das so gehandhabt hat - er wollte halt einen "altmodischen" Film machen, in denen das eigentliche Monster erst richtig am Schluß zu sehen ist und gleichzeitig die Erwartung auf den Endkampf nach oben schrauben. Das ist gründlich danebengegangen - und selbst der glühendste Fanboi des Films muß zugeben, daß zumindest kurze Kämpfe den Film nur besser gemacht hätten!

Was mich eher gestört hat, ist die völlige Überflüssigkeit der Charaktere. Hätte man den Hauptdarsteller komplett weggelassen und durch zufällige Personen, die beim jeweiligen Geschehen anwesend sind, ersetzt, hätte man nix vermißt, denn man "lernt" ja überhaupt nix über den Kerl; genauso wie über seine überflüssige Frau und das Kackblag. Dann wäre der Streifen auch kürzer geworden. 



Spoiler



Bis auf die Ablenkung durch das Abfackeln der Eier, wodurch Godzi ein wenig Luft bekam, hat der Bombenentschärfer nix, aber auch gar nix, zur Handlung beigetragen. Und selbst das war eher zufällig; das hätte jeder andere Soldat genauso getan. Bisserl mehr Sorgfalt hätte dem Skript gutgetan



Selbiges gilt für Dr. Serizawa (ich nehme an, man wollte ihn einführen, weil er in etwaigen Fortsetzungen eine größere Rolle spielt und vielleicht den "Oxygen-Zerstörer" entwickelt - und natürlich wollte man die japanischen Fans bei der Stange halten). Der darf ein wenig Exposition betreiben - und das war auch komplett alles, was er zur Handlung beigetragen hat. Völlig verzichtbarer Charakter!

Bevor jemand meckert: Ich MAG den Film; sogar sehr! Aber die deutlichen Schwächen, die hoffentlich in der Fortsetzung ausgebügelt werden, kann man auch als Fanboi nicht übersehen (doch, kann man wohl, wie man in einigen Foren sieht ).

Atmosphäre, Sound und Bilder jedoch passten! Mehr Godzi und ein anderer Drehbuchautor und einem rundum gelungenen Godzi steht nix mehr im Wege!

Edit: Schreibfehler ausgebügelt - ist ja peinlich


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Es hilft, wenn man vor dem Ansehen weiß, daß es keinen Zweikampf vor dem Ende zu sehen gibt. Ich bin mir sicher, vielen Leuten, denen diese Szenen richtig auf die Nerven gingen, relativieren beim zweiten Ansehen etwas ihr "vernichtendes" Urteil



Nein.  Absolut nicht, das wird auch für den Film nie passieren. Da kannst du dich im Kreis drehen und Voodozauber singen. Vor allem nicht bei einem Godzilla-Film, bei dem du alle gut wahrnehmbaren Kampfszenen bei einem 125-Minuten-Film auf 5 zusammenschneiden kannst. "JETZT ZEIGT DOCH ENDLICH DIE KÄMPFE UND NICHT DIE VERWÜSTUNG UND LANGWEILIGEN 0815-Ginerischen-Familienblabbla-Charaktere!!!! MEINE FRESSE!!! EVERY F*CKING TIME!!!!!111". Das war die einzige objektive und sinnvolle Reaktion während des Films.

P.s.: Natürlich gab es Erwartungshaltungen, es ist verdammt noch mal Godzilla! Was für ein Verteidigungsversuch-Blabla war das denn? *g*


@Topic:
X-Men \o/


----------



## Igoar85 (25. Mai 2014)

Als letztes habe ich mir Die Tribute von Panem - Catching Fire angesehen. Und der nächste Film wird sein: Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay im November <3


----------



## win3ermute (26. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das war die einzige objektive und sinnvolle Reaktion während des Films.



Also sind all' jene, denen das trotzdem gefallen hat, nicht objektiv und zeigen eine sinnlose Reaktion?

Es soll sogar Leute geben, denen das ganz gut gefallen hat. Mich hat's nicht gestört, weil ich das bereits gelesen hatte, daß vor dem Endkampf kein Godzi vs. Motu zu sehen ist - dafür gab es einen hervorragenden Endkampf. 



> P.s.: Natürlich gab es Erwartungshaltungen, es ist verdammt noch mal Godzilla! Was für ein Verteidigungsversuch-Blabla war das denn? *g*



In vielen der 28 Vorgänger (ohne Emmerich) sieht es mit Godzis Erscheinen kaum anders aus. Der Vorgänger "Final Wars" enthielt sogar weniger Godzilla als der neue Streifen.
Klassischer Aufbau eines Godzi-Films: Einführung; Godzilla-Gegner; hektisches Militärgewusel; nach frühestens der Hälfte Auftritt von Big G, meist mit kleinem Zwischenfight, bei dem Godzi fast grundsätzlich erst mal eins auf die Nuschel bekommt; mehr hektisches Militärgewusel und evtl. noch eine völlig unwichtige Nebenstory; Endkampf, Godzi ist tot oder Sieger.

Das hat sich nicht wirklich von den Vorgängern unterschieden, was den Aufbau anbelangt. Auch das war bekannt, daß sich Edwards stark daran anlehnen wollte. Und genau das war meine Erwartungshaltung! 

Aber um Dir den Abend ganz zu versauen: Edwards ist für Star Wars im Gespräch !


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Aber um Dir den Abend ganz zu versauen: Edwards ist für Star Wars im Gespräch !



Aber nur für die spinoffs die zwischen den filmen kommen 

Dann gibt 85% des films gerede über die hauptcharakter und am schluss sieht man in von hinten im spiegel eines swoops ^^

ich fand übrigens den emmerich godzilla nicht schlecht und die godzilla zeichentrickserie ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Mai 2014)

The King of Monsters - Godzilla

Letzten Samstag in Imax 3D. Nach wie vor der mit Abstand beste 3D Film/Effekt des ganzen abends war der IMAX Countdown welcher für die Vorzüge vom IMAX kino wirbt.

Zum Film:
Den einzigen Godzilla den ich vorher gesehen habe war der von 1998. also den bösen godzilla von emmerich welchen ich nicht schlecht fand.
Der neue Film war ganz in ordnung, er hatte seine momente. er hatte wenigstens keinen nervigen dr. nick tapadoplus (name dem autor bekannt).
schockiert war ich von elizabeth olsen und was aus ihr geworden ist. die war mal richtig hübsch.

7/10


Spoiler



schade fand ich die vielen fehlerchen. z.B. sucht schutz in den ubahntunneln der stadt (san fran besitzt keine ubahn). ausserdem ist mir nicht aufgefallen, dass san fran so viele hochhäuser hat. oder das die golden gate brücke noch halten würde wenn eines ihrer hauptkabel zerschossen wird. oder das hochhaus welches auf godzilla stürtz. das haus ist 4-5 mal grösser als er. in der nächsten szene sieht man godzillas kopf wie er vor miss olsen landet. wo ist der rest vom 4-5mal grösseren haus welches auch in die richtung gefallen ist? warum sind die helikopter piloten so blöd und fliegen auf muto zu anstatt in "sicherer" entfernung zu schweben und den schützen seine arbeit machen lassen?


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Also sind all' jene, denen das trotzdem gefallen hat, nicht objektiv und zeigen eine sinnlose Reaktion?



Mist, Futter zur Selbstprofilierung hinterlassen - das nächste mal schreibe ich "für mich" dazu.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> The King of Monsters - Godzilla
> 
> Letzten Samstag in Imax 3D. Nach wie vor der mit Abstand beste 3D Film/Effekt des ganzen abends war der IMAX Countdown welcher für die Vorzüge vom IMAX kino wirbt.
> 
> ...


das ist das überaus lästige am 3d...normalerwiese seh ich so gut wie nie auch nur den Ansatz von 3d in solch angekündigten filmen.meiner Meinung nach absolute abzocke der kinobetreiber.höhepunkt war mal kampf der Titanen in 3d.da haben wir mal zwischendurch die brillen abgesetzt im Kino und da war der fast besser in 2d Qualität ohne brille zu sehen als mit der brille auf 3d...
lustigerweise gibt's manchmal Werbung vorm film,mir fällt jetzt ein bekannter süsswarenhersteller ein,der den 3d-effekt nutzte und ich war baff wie toll so ein 3d-effekt wirken kann.hatte fast automatisch meine Hände hoch genommen um nach den angebotenen produkt zu greifen,welches scheinbar direkt vor meiner nase hing...beim filmbegin war dann wieder null,aber auch absolut gar nix in 3d zu sehen...totale verarsche...

zu deinen filmfehlern im Spoiler fällt mir ganz spontan ein warum die bomben auf den schienen transportieren anstatt mit einem Flugzeug oder transporthubschrauber von punkt a nach b zu bringen...aber wahrscheinlich wären die, wie du schon geschrieben hast, direkt gegen das Monster geflogen,weil es ja so klein und unscheinbar ist...


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Mai 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ...aber wahrscheinlich wären die, wie du schon geschrieben hast, direkt gegen das Monster geflogen,weil es ja so klein und unscheinbar ist...



ahahahah...made my day :-)


----------



## win3ermute (26. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mist, Futter zur Selbstprofilierung hinterlassen - das nächste mal schreibe ich "für mich" dazu.



Ich wollte schon schreien - so verpauschalisierend kennt man Dich doch sonst nicht . Ich find's schade, daß er Dir überhaupt nicht gefallen hat - aber immerhin soll die Fortsetzung beschlossene Sache sein. Nach der ziemlich langen "Exposition" können es sich die Produzenten eigentlich nicht erlauben, es dann nicht richtig krachen zu lassen. Wenn dann noch Mothra und/oder King Ghidorah mitroaren, akzeptiere ich unter der Zerstörungsorgie "GMK" auch nix .


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon schreien - so verpauschalisierend kennt man Dich doch sonst nicht . Ich find's schade, daß er Dir überhaupt nicht gefallen hat - aber immerhin soll die Fortsetzung beschlossene Sache sein. Nach der ziemlich langen "Exposition" können es sich die Produzenten eigentlich nicht erlauben, es dann nicht richtig krachen zu lassen. Wenn dann noch Mothra und/oder King Ghidorah mitroaren, akzeptiere ich unter der Zerstörungsorgie "GMK" auch nix .



Mir hat er visuell durchaus gefallen, nur die "pace" war scheisse und der extreme Mangel an sichtbarer Kaij&#363;-Action. Auf Ghidorah hatte ich übrigens gehofft... damit hätten sie für mich noch ein bisschen was gerettet


----------



## win3ermute (27. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Auf Ghidorah hatte ich übrigens gehofft... damit hätten sie für mich noch ein bisschen was gerettet



Frage mich allerdings, wie Ghidorah und vor allen Dingen Mothra in dieses todernste Setting passen. Der olle Dreiköpfer ist zwar Godzis fiesester und gemeinster Gegner, aber auch gleichzeitig wunderbar trashig - von der LSD-Motte und den gleichzeitig babbelnden Zwillingen will ich gar nicht anfangen . 

Übrigens sind in Amiland mittlerweile 8 gute Blus zu einem mehr als akzeptablen Preis erschienen; die 4 Discs von Sony gar als "Double Feature"; der erste Teil zur Krönung von Criterion. Natürlich kein deutscher Ton - aber die Dinger wären ja eigentlich selbst ohne UTs verständlich. Gib' bitte kein Geld für die Splendid-Dinger aus. Ich habe mir "Final Wars" als Test gegönnt - das ist einfach nur ein Upscale; kein HD und damit keinen müden Euro wert!


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2014)

x-men
gute Story,solide Action und ein paar klasse Effekte machen den film durchaus sehenswert...
da ich marvel-comicfan seit meiner frühesten Kindheit bin,war der film eh für mich ein must-see und ich bin dabei voll auf meine kosten gekommen 

der film startet in einer nicht allzufernen düsteren Zukunft, in der die sentinels(marvelfans kennen die grossen Roboter die sich jeder mutation anpassen und somit auch jede kraft ihres Gegners anwenden können)nahezu alle Mutanten der welt ausgerottet und gleichzeitig einen globalen krieg ausgelöst haben.
in diesem Szenario leistet eine kleine gruppe Mutanten ihren letzten wiederstand.angeführt von prof Xavier und magneto(jep,beide sind in der not vereint und kämpfen zusammen)ist die letzte rettung eine Mutantin,die in der lage ist den geist eines menschen in die Vergangenheit zu schicken.
somit wird ähnlich wie bei den terminatorfolgen jemand in die Vergangenheit geschickt um diese zu ändern und den krieg zu verhindern.in diesem fall ist es wolverine,der zurückgesandt wird...

teils lustig,teils dramatisch beginnt nun den Wettlauf mit der zeit den bau der sentinels zu verhindern.wolverine landet in den 70ern und rekrutiert die jungen prof Xavier,biest und magneto und versucht sie von seiner absurden geschichte, dass er aus der Zukunft kommt und von ihnen zurückgesandt wurde, zu überzeugen, damit die Menschheit gerettet werden kann...


ich geb dem film 8/10...leider,auch wenn es Fantasy ist,ist es doch wieder ärgerlich das sich der eine oder andere logikfehler(marvelfans werden schon den ersten entdeckt haben in meiner Beschreibung:das prof x in der Zukunft wieder lebt...) in den film eingeschlichen hat,aber wenn man die ausblendet kann man einen sehr guten film erwarten...


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2014)

X-Men mit Dolby Atmos und in dem Kinosaal war Bombe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2014)

alter wo ist das denn???????????????
ach Moment,jetzt wo ich genauer hinschaue...das ist ja mein Wohnzimmer


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> alter wo ist das denn???????????????



Hier in Nürnberg. Cinecitta. Eintritt 18,50 pro Film, dafür aber halt wie daheim nur mit größerer Leinwand, Bedienung am Platz, Füße hochlegen und ich will eigentlich keine Filme mehr ohne Dolby Atmos sehen - und in der Atmosphäre ertrage ich sogar 3D.


----------



## Keashaa (3. Juni 2014)

Gestern auch X-Men gesehen. Sehr starker Film! Sehr empfehlenswert...

@ZAM: Ich finde das Deluxe-Kino ist zu dick aufgetragen. Habe es auch mal ausprobiert, fand es ganz nett, aber öfter muss ich das net haben.
Dolby Atoms finde ich ebenso nicht so der Bringer. Da sind HFR und 4K viel besser, weil man hier den Qualitätssprung merkt. Dolby Atmos ist dagegen... naja, irgendwie unspannend, weil mans net merkt.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2014)

Keashaa schrieb:


> @ZAM: Ich finde das Deluxe-Kino ist zu dick aufgetragen. Habe es auch mal ausprobiert, fand es ganz nett, aber öfter muss ich das net haben.



Ich schon


----------



## Firun (3. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich schon



1-2 mal im Monat je nach Film  
Ich geh in kein anderes Kino mehr 

@Topic  Godzilla in ebenjenem Kino


----------



## Keashaa (3. Juni 2014)

Naja, das Cinecitta selbst ist schon genial, so ists net


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier in Nürnberg. Cinecitta. Eintritt 18,50 pro Film, dafür aber halt wie daheim nur mit größerer Leinwand, Bedienung am Platz, Füße hochlegen und ich will eigentlich keine Filme mehr ohne Dolby Atmos sehen - und in der Atmosphäre ertrage ich sogar 3D.


ah Nürnberg...ok...schöne grüße aus dem sonnigen Hamburg))

wir haben hier zwar viele multiplexkinos aber so etwas gemütliches nicht...der einzige Luxus bei uns in den Kinos sind die premiumreihen.halt Ledersitze und genauso breit wie bei euch aber ohne Service und extras...
eine frage die beleuchteten knöpfe an den sitzen:kann man da bestellungen ordern,oder leuchten die dem gast nur den platz auffälliger,wo er hin muss?...ich frag weil wir in einem Vorort mal ein Kino hatten, wo man noch Tischlampen an den Vordersitzen hatte und man einen knopf drücken konnte und dann kam eine Bedienung angehuscht...war allerdings recht nervig wenn da jemand was vor einem bestellte...


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Juni 2014)

jo die ganzen lichter und bedingen würden mich echt stören wärend dem film schauen.

x-men: back to the future.
typischer x-men. obwohl ich nicht wirklich ein fan der reihe oder der x-men bin finde ich die filme doch interessant. die umsetzung ist an manchen stellen komisch, aber es ist wohl einfach nicht der stil von denen ihren grössten widersacher auszuschalten.

6/10

Maleficent
Dornröschen komplett anderst erzählt. Gute effekte, Jolie wurde digital richtig aufgehübscht. hehe kleiner scherz am rande.

6/10


----------



## Keashaa (3. Juni 2014)

Ach ja @ZAM
Gibts dann nen Buffed-Event im Cinecitta zum Kino-Start von WarCraft? So mit "Meet the buffies"?


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2014)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Ach ja @ZAM
> Gibts dann nen Buffed-Event im Cinecitta zum Kino-Start von WarCraft? So mit "Meet the buffies"?



Zu früh für Versprechungen und Offtopic. ^^

Nächstes Filmziel: A Million Ways to die in the West.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2014)

Edge of tomorrow....die Todesvariante von "und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"...

Europa ist besetzt von einer äusserst gefährlichen Alienspezies,die den menschen eine Niederlage nach der anderen beibringen.das ändert sich nach der schlacht bei verdune.dieser sieg inspiriert die allierten mächte einen gewaltigen Gegenschlag zu führen,europa zu befreien und die Aliens zu besiegen...
Tom Cruise spielt einen kriegsberichterstatter,der von dieser grossen Invasion der Menschheit gegen die Aliens berichten soll, welche an der französischen küste stattfindet und das ende des 5-jährigen krieges zwischen den beiden gegnerischen mächten einläuten soll...
da er am besagten strand aus Versehen ein sehr seltenes "Alpha"-Alien tötet und mit dem Blut in kontakt kommt,ist er von dem Zeitpunkt an in der lage (unterbewusst)den tag wieder und wieder zurückzusetzen...ob er will oder nicht,denn der tag endet jedesmal mit seinem Tod in der schlacht...
wie schon im originalfilm mit bill murray, erwacht hier Tom cruise jedes mal an der genaugleichen stelle,nur nicht wie murray im hotelbett, sondern auf der Startbahn,der die Soldaten in die schlacht befördert...
wie murray findet auch cruise in diesem film schnell heraus das er die geschichte ändern muss um diesen todeskreislauf zu verlassen...

klasse bilder und Effekte,massenschlachtszenen,spannende und komische Unterhaltung, kombiniert mit einer klasse Story,die auf ein dramatisches ende hinsteuert,lassen mich den film noch länger in Erinnerung bleiben...echt gut geworden...meiner Meinung nach absolut sehnswert...

ob zufällig oder bewusst,fallen mir hier die parallelen zum 1.weltkrieg ein(schlacht bei verdune) und vor allem die gewaltige Armada zum D-Day in der Normandie im 2.weltkrieg auf...beide Ereignisse gehen gerade durch die presse.100 jahre seit ausbruch des 1.weltkrieges(1914) und 70 Jahre nach Landung der alliierten in der Normandie(1944)...sowohl verdune als auch die Normandie waren kriegsentscheidende schlachten...
ist allerdings kein amerikanischer sondern australischer film


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Juni 2014)

edge of tomorrow

Ach ich weiss auch nicht bei so Filmen in denen die Zeit verändert werden kann wimmelt es immer so von unklarheiten.
Ist ein solider Aktionfilm mit ordentlich geballer. das ende ist ok.

6/10


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2014)

A million ways to die in the west 

genial. genau mein flacher humor


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Juni 2014)

Maleficent. War gaaaaaanz ooooookay.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Juni 2014)

a million ways to die in the west

auf dem jahrmarkt sterben leute.
viel mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen. es ist mehr love story als action und mehr langweilig als komödie. ein paar stellen waren aber sehr überraschend und komisch daher gibts eine 7/10.



Spoiler



kleiner fehler. doc brown war 1885 im wilden westen nicht 1882. trotzdem war es netter gag.


----------



## HulkHogan20 (25. Juni 2014)

Ted The Movie beste Komödie ever!


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2014)

HulkHogan20 schrieb:


> Ted The Movie beste Komödie ever!



Mal abgesehen, dass das hier eh wieder nur Postings sind, um irgendeinen Spamthread mit Bildern aufmachen zu können... Du warst über 2 Jahre nicht mehr im Kino?  ^^


----------



## DexDrive (25. Juni 2014)

War vorgestern im Kino hab "Das Schicksal ist ein mieser Verräter" gesehen.
War nur am heulen 
Kann den Film nur empfehlen (und das sag ich als Kerl)


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Juli 2014)

transformers: age of extinction

das fleckchen erde, dass für wahlbergs wohnsitz im film hingehalten hat gefällt mir sehr gut. ein schönes haus und ein schöner pick up.
danach gibts nur noch folgendes zu erwähnen. Zitat: bäm! bum! pew, pew! rattttta!

ach ja ein einziger werbestreifen für diverse automarken.
zu lang
5/10

drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 2

zu viel herz/schmerz und gesinge. nicht annähernd so gut wie der erste teil. das finale hat mich sehr enttäuscht.

6/10


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> transformers: age of extinction
> 
> zu lang


ich reduzier das mal auf meinen eindruck

frag mich mittlerwiele beim vierten teil warum da überhaupt noch menschen mitspielen und die versuchen ne Handlung da einzubauen. strunzdumm das ganze,ohne sinn und verstand und schlechtester teil von allen...


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 2
> 
> zu viel herz/schmerz und gesinge. nicht annähernd so gut wie der erste teil. das finale hat mich sehr enttäuscht.
> 
> 6/10


oh nein...ich geh da heute mit meinem lütten rein....er fragt mich schon seit er vor einem halben jahr den ersten Trailer gesehen hat wann wir da reingehen...und jetzt schreibst du der ist nicht gut????????
jeden Monat fragte er mich.läuft der schon? und ich: nein...nächsten Monat:läuft der schon?...nein...läuft der schon?...nein...,usw...
und jetzt läuft der ENDLICH und ist nicht gut???????


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und jetzt läuft der ENDLICH und ist nicht gut???????



naja das ist nur mein eindruck. deiner kann ja ganz anders sein^^ aber lass es mich wissen.


----------



## Keashaa (1. August 2014)

Der vierte Transformer ist halt wieder ein typischer Michael Bay-Film... ne Katastrophe. Ich frag mich, wieso diese Dumpfbacke immer noch Filme machen darf. Mittlerweile beginnt der Kerl, einen Uwe Boll zu übertrumpfen, und das muss man erstmal schaffen...

Insofern werde ich mir den neuen TMNT-Film wohl nicht ansehen können. Ich bin schon ewig Fan von den Turtles, aber wenn der Michael Bay die so verhunzt wie alles andere, was er in die Finger kriegt... *hilfe*


----------



## bkeleanor (1. August 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/.../?ref_=hm_cs_t1

Bay ist nur Producer bei TMNT. das heisst mit story, screenplay oder sonst was wichtigem hat er da nichts am hut.
heisst aber nicht das die andern besser sind oder der film deshalb nicht flopt.
bei mir ist er eh schon unten durch, weil in keinem trailer das serien theme abgespielt wird.

22 jump street
die jump street neu verfilmungen gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. die serie von damals war ernst und düster.
die filme von heute sind schlechte komödien in denen alle witze irgendwie auf schwul sein abzielen. das mag viellicht die toleranz dafür fördern aber ich finds trotzdem daneben.
und ich kann diesen jonah hill einfach nicht ausstehen.

3/10


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> naja das ist nur mein eindruck. deiner kann ja ganz anders sein^^ aber lass es mich wissen.


war halt ziemlich anders als der erste film...ich fand ihn jetzt nicht soooo schlecht,aber für mein actionwütigen sohn war das gelinde gesagt ein reinfall...naja so lernt er auf die harte art sich nicht zu sehr von Trailern beeinflussen zu lassen.da musste ich auch durch...
wie du schon geschrieben hast: zu viel "herz/schmerz" und viel zu wenig Action...da hat ein der Trailer doch schon einiges anders vorgegaukelt...ich geb dem film wegen vorsätzlicher Täuschung nur 4/10...


----------



## vollmi (4. August 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> war halt ziemlich anders als der erste film...ich fand ihn jetzt nicht soooo schlecht,aber für mein actionwütigen sohn war das gelinde gesagt ein reinfall...naja so lernt er auf die harte art sich nicht zu sehr von Trailern beeinflussen zu lassen.da musste ich auch durch...



Dann gefällt ihm vielleicht die Serie. Ich schau sie mir sporadisch an und find rein technisch ist das dasselbe niveau wie im Kino nur halt Storytechnisch auf Serie getrimmt. Und die kleinen Geschichten der einzelnen Folgen finde ich ganz okay und meiner Nichte gefällts auch.

mfG René


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2014)

Ich hab am Samstag "Guardians of the Galaxy" gesehen. Sogar in 3D - allerdings nur weil wir grad da waren und die 3D-Vorstellung zeitlich besser zu unseren sonstigen Plaenen passte.

Und joa was soll ich sagen - durchaus gelungene Unterhaltung! Witz, Action, dumme Sprueche, massig Referenzen zu anderen Filmen/Comics und zur Echtwelt. Sicher nicht tiefgruendig oder episch oder etwas was einem dauerhaft im Gedaechtnis bleibt - aber gelungene Unterhaltung. 

7/10 so allgemein, ich denke teilweise haette man noch etwas mehr rausholen koennen.

3D lohnt auch, gab schon ein paar Szenen wo man gezuckt hat um etwas Fliegendem auszuweichen


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dann gefällt ihm vielleicht die Serie. Ich schau sie mir sporadisch an und find rein technisch ist das dasselbe niveau wie im Kino nur halt Storytechnisch auf Serie getrimmt. Und die kleinen Geschichten der einzelnen Folgen finde ich ganz okay und meiner Nichte gefällts auch.
> 
> mfG René


jep,genauso ist es auch...finde auch das die serie dem Kinofilm in nix nachsteht.sogar noch besser sind als der zweite Kinofilm...hab bisher zwei folgen davon gesehen und fand die echt gut.mein lütter schwärmt von der Serie...

allerdings jetzt auch von den turtles auf nickleodeon...und jetzt kommt ja die ziemlich heftige kinoausstrahlung davon,mit pegi 13...bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das wirklich was für ein 10-jährigen ist.hab mir den Trailer mal angeschaut....grenzwertig...er hat natürlich schon den pappaufsteller im Kino gesehen als wir jetzt in Drachen zähmen drin waren und ist natürlich schon ganz aufgeregt und möchte den soooooooooooo gerne sehen...
na ich guck mal noch was da für Meinungen und kritiken zu rauskommen...jedenfalls nicht mit dem Kinofilm der turtles aus 1990 zu vergleichen...


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich hab am Samstag "Guardians of the Galaxy" gesehen.



du lebst in England,oder???hier in Deutschland kommt der erst ende August...


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2014)

Ja. Hier ist "Guardians of the Galaxy" letzten Freitag angelaufen.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. August 2014)

*Planet der Affen: Revolution*

War gestern gleich zum Kinostart drin und bin immer noch begeistert. Tolle Fortsetzung des ohnehin formidablen Prevolution, im Setting allerdings ganz anders. War der "erste" Teil noch in einer Gegenwart wie wir sie kennen angesiedelt ist nun die Endzeit angebrochen. Die Story wird intensiv präsentiert und in langen ruhigen Szenen erzählt. Man sollte sich hier von den Trailern nicht täuschen lassen, PdAR ist KEIN Actionfilm sondern ein Endzeitdrama mit sparsamen - dafür aber umso intensiveren - Actionsequenzen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Technik auch für das CGI-verwöhnte Auge absolut beeindruckend, man sieht zu keiner Zeit dass sich Schauspieler hinter den Affen verbergen.

Ein Sommerblockbuster mit Anspruch, allein das rechtfertigt den Eintritt. Das mittlerweile obligatorische 3D kommt zwar ganz gut zur Geltung, ich persönlich könnte jedoch drauf verzichten. Selbst auf meinem Riesenschädel (Größe 60 - 62) rutschte diese verdammte Brille ständig von der Nase und war viel zu groß. Ich frag mich langsam wofür ich Kontaktlinsen trage wenn ich im Kino in fast jedem Film trotzdem so ein blödes Ding tragen muss. Dafür kann der Film aber nichts, der ist ohne Zweifel einfach nur gut. Kleinere Kritikpunkte sind die in der kurzen Zeit doch arg verwilderte Stadt (die Natur hat wohl etliche Red Bull eingeworfen um in 10 Jahren derart viel Energie aufzubringen komplette Hochhäuser "einzugrünen") und die etwas fehlenden Hintergrundinfos der Protagonisten. Aber nichts was den Genuss auch nur im Ansatz trüben kann.

Reingehen!


----------



## shadow24 (8. August 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> *Planet der Affen: Revolution*
> 
> War gestern gleich zum Kinostart drin und bin immer noch begeistert. Tolle Fortsetzung des ohnehin formidablen Prevolution, im Setting allerdings ganz anders. War der "erste" Teil noch in einer Gegenwart wie wir sie kennen angesiedelt ist nun die Endzeit angebrochen. Die Story wird intensiv präsentiert und in langen ruhigen Szenen erzählt. Man sollte sich hier von den Trailern nicht täuschen lassen, PdAR ist KEIN Actionfilm sondern ein Endzeitdrama mit sparsamen - dafür aber umso intensiveren - Actionsequenzen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Technik auch für das CGI-verwöhnte Auge absolut beeindruckend, man sieht zu keiner Zeit dass sich Schauspieler hinter den Affen verbergen.
> 
> ...


hört sich gut an...und auch gut beschrieben von dir(übrigens könnte ich liebend gerne bei JEDEN Film auf 3d verzichten)...war bisher unsicher, ob ich da reingehe.wahrscheinlich werde ich da zum Kinotag nächste Woche aufschlagen


----------



## Fremder123 (8. August 2014)

Bei filmstarts.de gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Die einen sind begeistert, die anderen nicht so. Wie bei jedem Film halt. Ich war und bin sehr angetan, tolle Fortsetzung die dem Vorgänger mühelos das Wasser reichen kann. Und DAS ist ja nun wahrhaft selten. Aber halt meiner Meinung nach, sieht jeder anders.


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2014)

so,hatte jetzt auch planet der affen Revolution gesehen und fand den wirklich gut gelungen.wesentlich besser auch als den teil davor...
die affen sind wirklich unglaublich realistisch am Computer hergestellt wurden.jede Mimik ist verblüffend echt rüber gekommen...

ich fand es schade das über die Herkunft der menschen so wenig berichtet wurde,wo die herkamen,wieso die plötzlich dort auftauchen,was denen unterwegs passiert ist...all das wurde nur in ein paar kurzen Nebensätzen erwähnt.ich glaub da hätte man aber auch einen ganzen film von machen können...

alles in allem erinnerte mich das an das aufeinandertreffen der amerikanischen Ureinwohner(hier diesmal die affen) mit den weissen Siedlern(hier die grosse menge überlebender menschen), die auf der suche nach Ressourcen(hier einen alten Staudamm zur Stromerzeugung)sind, welcher sich leider im gebiet der affen befindet....auch wie beim Indianer/siedler-Konflikt von damals, gibt es auch hier Personen die zwischen den Volksgruppen vermitteln wollen und eine friedliche Koexistenz suchen und welche, deren hass auf den "andersartigen" zu gross ist, um in frieden nebeneinander zu leben...es kommt wie es in der geschichte schon so oft passiert ist:die kriegswütigen finden einen weg den Konflikt zwischen den gruppen zu vergrößern,welcher dann irgendwann in offener gewalt ausbricht...

insgesamt verzichtet der film auf viel Action,aber es ist ständig eine unterschwellige Spannung spürbar zwischen den gruppen,was den film recht kurzweilig macht...zum schluss erst begint der kampf zwischen mensch und affen und macht den weg frei für einen weiteren teil zu diesen Konflikt zwischen mensch/affe,dessen ausgang uns ja schon die uralt-teile vom planet der affen aufgezeigt haben...


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2014)

gestern "Lucy" gesehen...sehr geiler film von luc Besson
durch eine neu entwickelte synthetische droge,welche der Hauptdarstellerin(scarlett johansen)und drei anderen menschen von einem Gangsterboss zum Transport über die grenze in den bauch eingenäht wurde(!),sich aber durch Gewalteinwirkung in ihrem körper freisetzt, steigert sich die geistige Leistung von der besagten lucy stündlich,wodurch sie nicht mehr die beschaulichen 10 % ihres gehirns nutzt,sondern immer mehr und mehr...

ausgehend von der Theorie das der normale mensch ca. 10% seines gehirns nutzt,stellt sich luc Besson in seinem film die frage was wohl passiert wenn der mensch 20,50 oder gar 100 % abzapfen kann von seiner geistigen Fähigkeit...

lucy, so ausgestattet mit ständig wachsenden unglaublichen geistigen Fähigkeiten nimmt den kampf auf gegen den drogenboss,der ihr das angetan hat und bringt den rest der synthetischen droge in ihren besitz.zeitgleich setzt sie sich mit einem hochdekorierten hirnforscher(morgan freeman)in Verbindung und versucht herauszufinden was passiert wenn sie 100 % ihrer geistigen Leistungsfähigkeit erreicht...

luc Besson setzt hier einen actionreichen und gleichzeitig philosophischen film in Szene,der ein wirklich interessantes Thema hat,welches gleichzeitig spannend umgesetzt wird und in einem etwas verwirrenden finale endet...
auf alle fälle ein super film welcher zusätzlich durch intelligente, sehr kurz eingeblendete zwischenszenen augepeppt wurde,die die jeweilige Szene bildlich untermalen...zb wird für 2 Sekunden eine maus vor einer mausefalle eingeblendet,wo lucy am anfang von den Gangstern in eine falle gelockt wird...

witzig ist auch, dass der chinesische Gangsterboss eine auffallend ähnliche Körpersprache (und auch aussehen)wie Gary Oldman besitzt wie dieser in dem film "Leon,der Profi",welcher auch von luc Besson ist...

auf alle fälle sehnswert...thumbs up!!!!


----------



## bkeleanor (25. August 2014)

the expendables 3
woaw. ich muss sagen so einen super guten actionstreifen habe ich noch nie gesehen. da ist alles dabei was das herz begehrt: feuergefechte, faustkämpfe, flugzeuge, hubschrauber, panzer und was weiss ich noch was alles.
ah nein warte, oder war das jetzt der 2. teil?

wie gewohnt von teil 1 und 2 viel aktion wenig story und viel platte sprüche. aber hey man weiss was man kriegt und wenn man das nicht will dann soll man den nicht schauen.
7/10


----------



## vollmi (25. August 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> wie gewohnt von teil 1 und 2 viel aktion wenig story und viel platte sprüche. aber hey man weiss was man kriegt und wenn man das nicht will dann soll man den nicht schauen.




Hab ich mir am Donnerstag auch angeschaut. Aber ein paar mehr alte Aktionhelden hätten sie schon auftreiben können 
Mir fehlt noch Vin Diesel, Will Smith, Steven Seagal (das die Produktionkosten nicht zu hoch werden), Und natürlich der Willies der Bruce.

Ich fands wieder kurzweilige lustige Aktion. Leider mit ein paar Längen die man mit etwas mehr Geballer hätte füllen können. 

Banderas ist mein Held, das Kino lag lachend unter den Sitzen.

mfG René


----------



## Progamer13332 (25. August 2014)

planet der affen

7/10

btw man hätte statt affen auch ne zombie pilzeinfektion platzieren können und man hätte sich in the last of us wiedergefunden ^^...das setting sah zu 90% nach dem spiel aus xD


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch Vin Diesel, Will Smith, Steven Seagal (das die Produktionkosten nicht zu hoch werden), Und natürlich der Willies der Bruce.
> 
> 
> Banderas ist mein Held, das Kino lag lachend unter den Sitzen.
> ...


also vin diesel und Steven seagal würden da auch reinpassen,aber ich finde will Smith nicht,weil der eine andere art von Actionfilmen macht...bruce willis war schon in teil 2 dabei und hatte wohl jetzt kein bock mehr.oder er war wegen sin City 2 verhindert
Banderas fand ich auch witzig im film.zwar teilweise etwas zu übertrieben,aber das er sich genau wie arni nicht zu schade ist sich durch den Kakao ziehen zu lassen find ich klasse...
mir hat viel mehr chuck norris gefehlt,der einen epischen auftritt in teil 2 hatte,aber weil der film ab 12 war durfte er wohl nicht mitspielen...

das ist auch der hauptkritikpunkt von mir an teil 3,das der ab 12 war...das merkte man von der ersten Szene an,weil die Action platt war wie ein actionfilm auf pro7...das soll nicht heissen das ich da literweise blut fliessen sehen muss,aber die Qualität der Action ist dann doch irgendwie auf b-movie-Niveau...
so geb ich dem film 5/10...und wenn da noch ein teil rauskommen sollte,der unter 18 ist werde ich den garantiert nicht anschauen...


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2014)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> planet der affen
> 
> 7/10
> 
> btw man hätte statt affen auch ne zombie pilzeinfektion platzieren können und man hätte sich in the last of us wiedergefunden ^^...das setting sah zu 90% nach dem spiel aus xD



liegt wahrscheinlich daran,das postapokalyptische städte zu 90 % gleich aussehen...


----------



## vollmi (28. August 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> liegt wahrscheinlich daran,das postapokalyptische städte zu 90 % gleich aussehen...




Na postapokalyptisch eben


----------



## callahan123 (29. August 2014)

the expendables 3

Das was man erwartet, nicht besser und nicht schlechter als die ersten beiden Teile.  
Die "neuen" alten Actionhelden werten die Serie weder auf, noch schaden sie ihr. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir Harrison Ford irgendwie leid tut, ist nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Und Mel Gibson, den mochte ich schon immer, hat hier nicht viel zu tun und der lahme Showdown ist seiner auch nicht würdig, aber gut - er war halt mal dabei.

05/10 (als Genrefilm vielleicht eine 7/10)



guardians of the galaxy

Das schlechte zuerst: ich finde den Oberschurken in seiner Ernsthaftigkeit und auch der Darstellung ziemlich albern, ein wenig wie der Blödsinn, den man schon in den Thor Filmen sehen konnte. Nicht mein Fall. Die großen Actionszenen waren jetzt auch nicht so meines, bin für die vielen Schnitte vielleicht aber auch zu alt.

Aaaaaber - das ist alles völlig wumpe, weil der Film höllisch viel Spaß macht. War mal wieder ein Streifen, bei dem das Publikum am Ende applaudierte, was ich noch nicht sooo oft erlebt habe.
Die Charaktere und deren Dialoge sind super geschrieben, alles mit viel Herz und Humor, und obendrauf noch der tolle Soundtrack. Die Schauspieler hatten ganz sicher ihren Spaß, das merkt man selbst den Nebenfiguren wie Michael Rooker oder John C. Reilly an. 

Insgesamt also gerade in den ruhigeren Momenten top.

09/10


----------



## callahan123 (29. August 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Bei filmstarts.de gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Die einen sind begeistert, die anderen nicht so. Wie bei jedem Film halt. Ich war und bin sehr angetan, tolle Fortsetzung die dem Vorgänger mühelos das Wasser reichen kann. Und DAS ist ja nun wahrhaft selten. Aber halt meiner Meinung nach, sieht jeder anders.



Ach ja, den planet of the apes habe ich ja auch noch geschaut.
Der war in Ordnung, ich denke man sollte den aber auf jeden Fall mit Teil 1 im Rücken anschauen, war bei mir nicht so, daher muss ich gestehen, dass ich den Film gerade zum Ende hin ein wenig belanglos fand. 
Dafür waren die wortlosen Dialoge allein über Gesten zwischen den Primaten wirklich gut.

Filmstarts: ist ganz nett um Neuigkeiten zu erfahren, zu den Kommentaren scrolle ich jedoch schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## bkeleanor (29. August 2014)

Lucy
Mit dem Film kann ich nichts anfangen er hat mir zuviele stellen bei denen man sich fragt warum nicht anderest gehandelt wurde. für einen menschen der über solche fähigkeiten verfügt handelt sie in vielen szenen einfach nur blöd.
5/10


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy 

Wenn man auf Charakterentwicklung pfeift, absolut unterhaltsamer Film. Kurzweilig, witzig, erfrischend - nur leider nicht als 2D-Version im Kino. 9/10


----------



## bkeleanor (1. September 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy

wie eigentlich in ziemlich jedem actionhelden film könnte der böse ohne probleme seinen plan in die tat umsetzten, nur fühlen sie sich so überlegen und unverwundbar, dass sie jedesmal tortzdem noch verlieren.

trotzdem ist der film actionreich und witzig.
die 8,6 von imdb hat er verdient.


----------



## shadow24 (3. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Guardians of the Galaxy
> 
> Wenn man auf Charakterentwicklung pfeift, absolut unterhaltsamer Film. Kurzweilig, witzig, erfrischend - nur leider nicht als 2D-Version im Kino. 9/10


perfekt...genau das hätte ich auch zu dem film schreiben können...

und für alle die immer auf die Szene nach dem abspann warten:es lohnt sich diesmal wirklich nicht...und ich hoffe die Szene war nur ein scherz...frag mich dabei ob die Figur tatsächlich von marvel stammt...


----------



## Geige (3. September 2014)

22 Jump Street.

6/10
Wer auf amerikanische Actionkomödien steht, und sein Hirn einfach mal für 2 Stunden ausschalten will, der kommt bestimmt auf seine Kosten,
wem schon Scrubs z.T zu gewagt ist, der sollte lieber die Finger von dem Film lassen.


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> frag mich dabei ob die Figur tatsächlich von marvel stammt...





Spoiler



Nein, aber Howard ist eine Kreation von George (Lucas) und damit gehört sie mittlerweile Disney, wozu Marvel ja auch gehört ... vermutlich war es nur eine scherzhafte Anspielung auf die Übernahme *g*


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. September 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> frag mich dabei ob die Figur tatsächlich von marvel stammt...


Jau, ist 'ne Marvel Comicfigur - gibt's schon ewig. Ist aber hierzulande eigentlich nur durch die Verfilmung bekannt.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. September 2014)

Sin City - a dame to kill for

wer sin city 1 mag wird auch an sin city 2 seine freude haben. gleicher erzählstil und gleiche grafische untermalung. charakter sind nicht weniger interessant als im vorgänger und action gibt es auch reichlich.

meins ist es nicht ich war auch nur da weil die freunde den sehen wollten.

6/10


----------



## Patiekrice (22. September 2014)

Ich habe auch Sin City 2 am Donnerstag im Kino geschaut und fand ihn richtig unterhaltsam  Habe einige Meinungen gehört, die meinten dass er sogar besser als der erste Teil, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Popcorn-Kino zum Lachen und unterhalten werden ist er aber auf jeden Fall. Nur 3D hätte nicht sein müssen. Taugt mir nicht so.


----------



## pampam (22. September 2014)

Sex Tape - Mega lustig 9/10
Hercules - interessante und etwas andere Interpretation 7/10
Guardians of the Galaxy - extrem unterhaltsam 9,9/10


----------



## Mjöl_Nir (23. September 2014)

Popcorn-Kino zum Lachen und unterhalten werden ist er aber auf jeden Fall.

Bist Du sicher dass Du in Sin City warst? Ich hab den zweiten zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber der erste Teil ist weder "Popcornkino" noch irgendwo "zum lachen". Warst Du vielleicht versehentlich in Guardians of the Galaxy? Darauf trifft dann alles zu...


----------



## Patiekrice (23. September 2014)

Bist Du sicher dass Du in Sin City warst? Ich hab den zweiten zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber der erste Teil ist weder "Popcornkino" noch irgendwo "zum lachen". Warst Du vielleicht versehentlich in Guardians of the Galaxy? Darauf trifft dann alles zu...

 

Hallo Mr. "Das-ist-mein-erster-Post" seit Januar 2010!

Ich habe viel gelacht, da es herrlich absurd ist - jop. Visuell ist Sin City grandios und die übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung ist in meinen Augen ziemlich amüsant.

Also, guten Tag.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. September 2014)

jo die lustig war er an ein paar stellen schon. aber eher weil es einfach lächerlich daneben war als komisch.



Spoiler



am besten war die szene mit der repetierarmbrust ohne pfeilmagazin und mit verzauberung, die getroffene gegner einen backflip machen lässt.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. September 2014)

jo die lustig war er an ein paar stellen schon. aber eher weil es einfach lächerlich daneben war als komisch.



Spoiler



am besten war die szene mit der repetierarmbrust ohne pfeilmagazin und mit verzauberung, die getroffene gegner einen backflip machen lässt.



 

 

Sage ich ja. Das weiss man aber, wenn man sich einen Rodriguez-Film anschaut. Siehe Machete/Machete Kills. Verstehe nicht wieso sich manche Leute hier ans Bein gepisst fühlen, wenn man bei einem Film lacht bei dem Menschen sterben  Muss ja nicht alles todernst nehmen und mir das Lachen oder das Popcorn verbieten lassen, nur weil Blut fließt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. September 2014)

Bist Du sicher dass Du in Sin City warst? Ich hab den zweiten zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber der erste Teil ist weder "Popcornkino" noch irgendwo "zum lachen". Warst Du vielleicht versehentlich in Guardians of the Galaxy? Darauf trifft dann alles zu...

 

Nene der Unterschied zwischen Sin City und Guardians of the Galaxy ist, dass bei letzterem auch die Kinder mitlachen können. Sin City ernst nehmen is was für Jugendliche die noch nicht viele Filme gesehen haben. Also Bitte^^

 

Hängt vor meine Badzimmertür. ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt ja immer unterschiedliche Gründe warum einem ein Film gefällt ^.-


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2014)

war gestern in Dracula untold...war ok...nichts grossartiges,aber ich hab auch schon wesentlich schlechtere filme als den gesehen...

paar gute kämpfe,die Fähigkeiten eines vampyrs wurden technisch gut dargestellt und nicht viel Drumherum gesülze...für ein billigkinotag absolut ok...


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Oktober 2014)

Sex tape - 2014

hat mich nicht so aus den socken gehauen. wenig lustige szenen. not sure if c. diaz body was digital opptimized or natural.

4/10


----------



## callahan123 (19. Oktober 2014)

Gone Girl in der Originalfassung

 

Direkt nach der letzten Seite des Buches in den Film gegangen - was jetzt einfach mal nie wirklich eine gute Idee ist.

Trotzdem, gute Umsetzung, die paar Änderungen hier und da passen, lediglich eine Fehlbesetzung ("Barney" ist als Über-Host unschlagbar, als Schauspieler eher mau), 

 

8/10 - guter Thriller, gute Darsteller, guter Twist - was man von Fincher halt gewohnt ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2014)

The Equalizer A.k.a Denzel Washington kickt Ärsche..

Ich bin ohne Erwartungen in den Film gegangen, und wurde überrascht. Positiv. An sich wärs ein typischer Dwayne The Rock Johnson Film, zum Glück ist er es nicht.  Von Story und Charakterentwicklung mal abgesehen, erfüllt er seinen Zweck, er unterhält. Teilweise brutal, teilweise ruhig und zum Teil auch explosiv. Hat einfach alles, was man von nem Blockbuster erwarten kann... Wunderbar. Und Denzel ist selbst in seinem Alteer ein Kickass  

Am besten mit ein paar Kumpels und nem Bier gucken.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Oktober 2014)

Ninja Turtles

habe mehr erwartet. erste hälft war richtig langweilig. april aka megan kann immer noch nicht schauspielern (mein kollege meinte bei ihr stimmen die gesichtsausdrücke einfach nicht zu situation und das kann ich bestätigen). sie wollten lustig rüber kommen aber es wirkt irgendwie verkrampft und nicht wirklich lustig.

zudem fehlte mir einfach ein remix des intro vom der 90er TV Serie.

6/10


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2014)

The Equalizer A.k.a Denzel Washington kickt Ärsche..

Ich bin ohne Erwartungen in den Film gegangen, und wurde überrascht. Positiv. An sich wärs ein typischer Dwayne The Rock Johnson Film, zum Glück ist er es nicht. Von Story und Charakterentwicklung mal abgesehen, erfüllt er seinen Zweck, er unterhält. Teilweise brutal, teilweise ruhig und zum Teil auch explosiv. Hat einfach alles, was man von nem Blockbuster erwarten kann... Wunderbar. Und Denzel ist selbst in seinem Alteer ein Kickass 

Am besten mit ein paar Kumpels und nem Bier gucken.

jo,denzel nimmt man die rolle einfach ab...bei the rock,oder irgendeinen anderen aktuellen actionheld wäre die Story irgendwann einfach total überzogen und unglaubwürdig,aber denzel mit seiner ruhigen,analytischen art gibt dem film die tiefe die er benötigt um nicht von so einem superkämpfer genervt zu sein...das macht einfach einen guten schauspieler aus, das man ihn sogar so eine unglaubwürdige Person abnimmt... 

 

der film erinnerte mich streckenweise an leon der profi....da sind einfach zu viele parallelen drin,als das ein zufall sein könnte, aber ich war,wie auch bei leon, begeistert von dem film, welcher trotz ständiger Action eine anspruchsvolle note hatte...


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ninja Turtles

habe mehr erwartet. erste hälft war richtig langweilig. april aka megan kann immer noch nicht schauspielern (mein kollege meinte bei ihr stimmen die gesichtsausdrücke einfach nicht zu situation und das kann ich bestätigen). sie wollten lustig rüber kommen aber es wirkt irgendwie verkrampft und nicht wirklich lustig.

zudem fehlte mir einfach ein remix des intro vom der 90er TV Serie.

6/10

mein sohn wollte da sooooooooooooo gerne rein,also haben wir uns am we den film reingezogen...ich fand die Action zu wenig und viel zu schlecht inszeniert.gerade gegen die footgang-Soldaten war das wieder dieses blöde kamera-Wirrwarr, was angeblich ja die kämpfe so agil zeigen soll...ich finde das einfach nur nervig.aber ich bin halt mit klar gezeigter Action gross geworden und kann mich wohl schlecht auf sowas einstellen...

der film insgesamt war ne bunte achterbahntour mit sehr schnellen kamerafahrten.teilweise auch ein paar schmunzler, aber eindeutig nicht das Geld wert, da man ja auch wieder den film nur in 3d sehen konnte...

egal,mein sohn fand den film toll und das war das entscheidende...

für erwachsene kann ich den film jedenfalls nicht empfehlen,aber ist ja auch für kinder gemacht...


----------



## Hutzifutzi (20. Oktober 2014)

Mein letzter Film im Kino ist ewig her. Da war ich noch im Kindergarten so um 1980 rum. Der genaue Name ist mir nicht mehr bekannt.

 

Es ging um eine neugierige Frau , die in einer Schneiderstube Erbsen verstreut hat, weil sie die Heinzelmännchen sehen wollte, die ihrem Mann nachts immer geholfen haben. War glaube ich ein Puppentrickfilm. Seitdem war ich in keinem Kino mehr


----------



## Maeddy (23. Oktober 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt war ich schon laaaaaange nicht mehr im Kino. Ich glaube den letzten Film den ich gesehen habe war "Tammy". Hat sich aber auch gelohnt. Will jetzt unbedingt mal in "Annabelle" rein.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Oktober 2014)

"Tammy" kam 2014 ins Kino so laaannnge kanns also noch nicht her sein.

 

Maze Runner

Ein Film zum vergessen. Zuviele offene Fragen, macht keine lust auf die Fortsetzung.

4/10

 

Edit: 18.11.14

Interstellar

verdammt guter film. es mögen vielleicht einige dinge seltsam sein, von wegen physik und logisch erklärbar, aber da der film unter sci fi läuft ist das für mich verkraftbar. ich hätte mir zwar ein etwas weniger kitischiges hollywood ende gewünscht, es war aber nicht schlecht.

8/10


----------



## polterer82 (24. November 2014)

Hallo! vor paar Wochen war ich wieder im Kino und habe "das schöne Scheissleben!" gesehen...ein sehr schöner Film; er wurde in Mexiko gedreht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2014)

Gone Girl war wtf, sehr gutes Teil
Interstellar war wie vermutet Klasse, nur am Ende ein wenig abgedreht


----------



## shadow24 (9. Dezember 2014)

war mit meinem sohn in Die Pinguine aus Madagaskar...

so wie man die Pinguine kennt:cool und lustig...allerdings waren die besten Szenen tatsächlich schon im Trailer zu sehen.der film war zwar äusserst kurzweilig,weil es wirklich schlag auf schlag ging ohne atem holen zu können,aber die ganz grossen lacher fehlten leider...trotzdem, dank des Coolnes-Faktors, 7/10....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2014)

Den letzten Hobbit JA ICH SPOILER BITTE NICHT WEITERLESEN SOLLTE ABER KLAR SEIN WENN MAN DEN FILM NOCH NICHT GESEHEN HAT !!!

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ja ja, nun ist es vorbei (vorerst, ich glaube ja Mittelerde werden wir nochmal sehen). 6 Filme. 3x Lord of the Rings, 3x Hobbit. Um es in Relation zu setzen, ich habe JEDEN Herr der Ringe Film im Kino gesehen. Am Ende der ersten Trilogie habe ich sogar geweint. Im Kino. Nach König der Löwen der einzige Film, der sowas mit mir gemacht hat. Und jetzt der letzte Teil. Das Prequel ist vollendet, und ich bin unzufrieden. Für MICH wirkte der letzte Teil so wie ein schnelles Ende. Mit einigen Situationen (Smaug's Tod - da wird ein Bösewicht über 2 Teile derart aufgebaut, um dann in den ersten 10 Minuten zu sterben. Und das ohne Stil, einfach nur langweilig) bin ich nicht zufrieden, ich hätte mir einfach mehr erwünscht (im letzten Viertel des Films, als Orks gegen Zwerge kämpfen und die Zwerge SCHON SOGUT WIE TOT WAREN, DA GAB ES 3 GROSSE ORK ARMEEN - da kam dann aufeinmal Gandals Buddy mit VERDAMMTEN FALKEN ICH HAB GEFACEPALMT und anderen Tieren und metzeln einfach ALLES nieder... seriously ? That easy ?). Man hätte doch SO viel mehr machen können, keine Ahnung von mir aus kommt noch ne Armee von Menschen oder sowas, keine Ahnung. Aber bitte keine Tiere. Und keine Falken. Cheaten kann jeder. (Um was klar zustellen, ich kenne die Bücher nicht. Ich weiß, dass sie aus einem Buch drei Filme gemacht haben, und das Buch war nichtmal so lang)

 

Mich hat das Ende nicht berührt, um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mich so über die Falken/Adler/whatever aufgeregt, dass ich eher sauer war. Ich fande die schon in der Originaltrilogie ein wenig dumm, aber die haben da nicht die Schlacht entschieden. Ich möchte den Film mögen. Ich möchte nicht genervt sein, wer weiß. Vielleicht gefällt er mir beim 2ten gucken besser. War bei Hobbit 1 auch so. Aber das ist das verdammte Ende einer Trilogie. Ich vergleiche das mit der HdR Trilogie bzw dem Ende. DAS ist für mich zu wenig. 

 

So, das musste raus. Es gab natürlich auch tolle Sachen am Film. Ich fand ihn spannend, besonders die letzte Hälfte. Man hat gemerkt, dass sich die Geschichte auf einen Kampf hinarbeitet, den hat man am Ende auch bekommen. Ich fand ihn auch sehr gut inszeniert. Musikalisch wie immer top. Martin Freeman soll bitte seinen Oscar bekommen. Genau so wie Sir Ian McKellen. Beides herausragende Schauspieler, nicht nur wegen dem Hobbit.

 

: /


----------



## Necor87 (13. Dezember 2014)

ich hab den dritten Teil vom Hobbit noch nicht gesehen, aber so wie du es mit Smaug und der Schlacht am Ende beschreibst haben sie sich schon am Buch orientiert.

 

Ich werde ihn mir am nächsten Freitag mal ansehen mal schauen wie er ist.

 

Obwohl ich schon sagen muss das die ersten zwei Teile schon arg gestreckt wirkten was bei der größe des Buches ja kein Wunder ist^^

 

Peter Jackson lies ja verlauten das er nicht abgeneigt wäre auch noch das Silmarilon zu verfilmen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2014)

Jop war mit ner Freundin drinne, die hatte die Bücher gelesen und mir auch gesagt, dass das mit Smaug und der Schlacht dem Buch entspricht. Aber wie schon gesagt, mir hat es einfach nicht gefallen. 

 

Trotzdem. Es ist ein guter Film. Sehr guter Film.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Dezember 2014)

Das Prequel ist vollendet, und ich bin unzufrieden. Für MICH wirkte der letzte Teil so wie ein schnelles Ende. Mit einigen Situationen (Smaug's Tod - da wird ein Bösewicht über 2 Teile derart aufgebaut, um dann in den ersten 10 Minuten zu sterben. Und das ohne Stil, einfach nur langweilig) bin ich nicht zufrieden, ich hätte mir einfach mehr erwünscht

ich bin sogar mehr als unzufrieden...wie oft hab ich jetzt Trilogien gesehen im Kino?keine Ahnung,aber dieser dritte teil war sicherlich einer der schlechtestenl,den ich jemals gesehen habe...

 

platte kämpfe,ein Hauptdarsteller(smaug) der sang und klanglos in den ersten 10 min wegegmeuchelt wird(wozu bitte 2 teile Anlauf,wenn der Drache sowas von nebensächlich ist????),nur noch digitalisierte Landschaften und Lebewesen und viele unschlüssige handlungen im film die ich echt nicht kapiere...

 

zb wo die zwergenarmee am ende ihrer Kräfte ist und eine vielfache übermacht denen den rest geben will, gewinnt plötzlich den kampf weil ein dutzend Zwerge dazustossen???auch wenn es der Zwergenkönig ist der nochmal Kräfte freisetzt,aber das ist lächerlich.zumal der König ja gar nicht an ihrer seite kämpft sondern auf gerüstete widder(wo auch immer die plötzlich herkamen) den oberork angreifen...

 

dann der kampf elb gegen ork: legolas tötet im vorbeigehen 20 orks ohne sich anzustrengen und kämpft dann 10 min mit einem einzigen ork????also bitte...

 

genauso lächerlich wie der eine Zwerg oben auf dem berg zum könig sagt ich halte die 100 orks auf,kümmer du dich mal um den anführer...also da konnte ich mir das lachen nich mehr verkneifen...

 

auch wenn es Fantasy ist,aber selbst die muss gewissen gesetzen folgen,sonst verkommt der film zu etwas lächerlichem...in den herr der ringe Trilogien war das wesentlich besser,dramatischer und glaubwürdiger umgesetzt.bei helms klamm zum Beispiel kämpfte auch der König mit letztem Heldenmut hätte aber den angriff nicht überlegt wenn nicht die reiter von rohan mit 3000(!) mann dazugestossen wären....da kamen doch auch nicht bloss ein kleiner haufen  krieger dazu...wie bescheuert...

 

alles in allem kam mir der film wie eine zusammengewürfelte geschichte ohne jeglichen tiefgang vor.aber die schlechte Trilogie hat wohl kein besseres ende verdient gehabt...

 

einzig positives war Martin freeman...dann der schauspieler der thorin eichenschild gespielt hat und die Szene als galadriel,elrond und sarumann sauron entgegentraten um gandalf zu retten...alles andere war nur platt...

 

hätte nie gedacht das ich das mal zu einem Nachfolger einer meiner liebsten Trilogien(herr der ringe) schreiben würde,aber sorry...der film war mehr als schwach...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2014)

^

 

Genau meine Eindrücke. Wobei ich das mit Legolas und den Zwergen nicht so dramatisch finde. Ich meine er hat auch schon im dritten Teil der Originaltrilogie Elefanten nur mit seinem Bogen niedergestreckt. Ansonsten kann ich dir nur zustimmen. ABER.

 

Ich habe ihn letzte Woche nochmal gesehen und beim 2ten Mal habe ich versucht neutral an die Sache ran zugehen und hatte meinen Spaß. Es ist ein schwacher Abschluss der Reihe, aber war da viel mehr drin ? Aus einem Buch 3 Filme zu machen hat sicher nicht geholfen. Nun gut. (Übrigens, Smaugs Tod kann ich immer noch nicht so hinnehmen. Ich hatte wirklich erwartet, dass er der "Endboss" wird, hab die Bücher ja nicht gelesen. Und dann wird er einfach so... ach. Ist gut.)


----------



## shadow24 (7. Januar 2015)

Herz aus Stahl gestern gesehen....

knallharter realistischer Kriegsfilm,der den schrecken des Krieges anhand einer amerikanischen Panzerbesatzung in Deutschland in den letzten Kriegstagen aufzeigt...

 

es wird sehr authentisch die Brutalität und sinnlosgkeit des krieges dargestellt,allerdings ist das ende vom film dermaßen schlecht und unrealistisch gemacht das das den ganzen film nach unten zieht...schade...


----------



## Keashaa (7. Januar 2015)

Ich habe den 3. Teil vom Hobbit erst sehr spät gesehen. Wußte durch das Buch schon, was auf mich zukommt. Wenn man aber bedenkt, wie PJ am Anfang der Filme einiges umgebogen hat (und sogar eine neue Figur eingebaut hat für ein sinnloses Liebesdrama), dann hätte er hier auch Möglichkeiten gehabt. So wirkt der dritte Teil leider wie hingeklatscht. Die Kritikpunkte, die bereits angeführt wurden, kann man bedenkenlos so unterschreiben. Dass Thorin so geil aufs Gold wird, war von der Charakterentwicklung total platt dargestellt. Die Schlacht war sinnfrei. Das "Held gegen Boss" hätte nicht sein müssen.

 

Wäre PJ beim ursprünglichen Plan geblieben und hätte nur zwei Filme gemacht, wäre es wohl deutlich besser gelaufen. So aber hat man einen guten ersten Teil, einen grandiosen zweiten Teil und einen dritten Teil, der die Vorfreude völlig zerstört hat.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Januar 2015)

Hobbit - one hit smaug

riesen enttäuschung. smaug ging sang und klang los unter. abgeschossen von einem selbstgebastelten Bogen mit sohnemann als ziel hilfe. der pfeil wäre allerhöchstens 5m weit geflogen weil ja nicht die bogensehne elastisch ist (so wie im film) sondern das gerüst den eigentlichen schwung gibt, und der war ja zerbrochen.

die schlacht war übersäht mit momenten in denen man sich fragte was zur hölle da eigentlich los ist. ziegenböcke aus dem nichts, bogenschützen die riesige trolle innert sekundenbruchteilen ausschalten konnten, einen zwergenkönig der lieber in seinen fetzen kämpft als in der rüstung die er noch wenige augenblicke vorher trug.

nein ich habe mich nicht amüsiert in dem film. zu oft fragte ich mich: wie kann das sein?, woher kommen die den?, was soll das?, dass der film einfach nur lächerlich herrüber kam.

 

er war feuer, er war tod...er hätte einen würdigeren abgang verdient.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Januar 2015)

Hobbit - one hit smaug

 

hehe...made my day


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Januar 2015)

Big hero 6

Ich kann nicht mal genau sagen warum aber für mich ist der Film einfach nur Genial.

9/10


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Januar 2015)

Peter Jackson lies ja verlauten das er nicht abgeneigt wäre auch noch das Silmarilon zu verfilmen. 
Da wäre ich wirklich gespannt wie man das umsetzen wollte. Ich hör mir das Werk grad als Hörbuch an (vorgelesen von "Gandalf persönlich") und nein, ein großes Vergnügen ist das nicht. Es liest sich wie die Bibel - nur eben in dieser Fantasywelt. Gefühlte 1.000 Namen, Figuren und Orte. Und jeder der genannt wird hat auch noch mehrere Namen, einen in elbisch und noch einen in... noch elbischer. Oder so. Selbst so profane Sachen wie Trinkhörner haben Eigennamen. Namen, Namen, Namen, es ist der pure Wahnsinn. Dazu gibt es halt keine Dramaturgie, keine Handlung an sich und somit auch keinen Spannungsbogen. Das Buch ist eine Beschreibung dieser Welt und der großen Gegebenheiten darin (1. Zeitalter, 1. Krieg usw.). Viele einzelne Erzählungen, recht langwierig und nicht leicht durchzuhalten.

 

Ohne massivste Änderungen/ künstlerische Freiheiten könnte ich mir kaum einen vernünftigen Film - oder sicher wieder einen Mehrteiler - dafür vorstellen. Und eben jene sorgen ja schon beim Hobbit für die eine oder andere fragende Augenbraue. Extra eine neue Elbe für die Filme hergezaubert und gleich noch Legolas vor die Kamera gezerrt, dafür Tom Bombadil komplett außen vor gelassen? Eigentlich nicht so prall. Wie bei Harry Potter, Dobby kurz im 2. Teil der Verfilmung verwurstet und dann bis zu seinem Tod komplett ignoriert, obwohl er in den Büchern sehr wohl des Öfteren in Erscheinung tritt.

 

Also beim Silmarillion wär ich echt gespannt wie das wohl aussehen würde als Film. Denn das ist alles, nur kein Roman an sich.


----------



## Keashaa (16. Januar 2015)

WENN Peter Jackson wirklich nochmal einen Film / eine Filmreihe in Mittelerde drehen will, dann bitte nur eine völlig "neue" Geschichte. Jetzt nicht im Sinne von "neu", dass er sich was eigenes zusammendichtet. Sondern im Rahmen der Mittelerde-Historie, aber etwas, dass dort nur erwähnt wird ohne Buchhintergrund.

 

Ein mögliches Beispiel wäre für mich z.B. Moria. Die Rückeroberung von Moria ist ein Ereignis, dass zwischen dem Hobbit und dem Herrn der Ringe stattfindet. Es gibt eine gewisse Menge an festgelegten Personen (Balin als Anführer der Gruppe, Ori als der Schriftführer), eine Menge spannender Optionen und viel Freiheit was Nebenplots usw. betrifft.

 

Warum versucht er das nicht?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2015)

Ich würde ja auch mal gerne nen Film sehen, wo die Orks nicht nur Kanonenfutter sind... hatte mir durch den ersten Teil erhofft (nochmal, ich kenne die Bücher nicht), dass man vielleicht mal was aus Sicht von Azog (hieß der so?) erfährt. Mir ist bewusst, dass die Orks genau dazu dienen. Quasi den bösen Gegenpart. Aber ich will mal mehr über sie erfahren. Oder über Sauron. 

 

Wenn ich jetzt drüber nachdenke... ich will nen Film im Stile von Shadow of Mordor dem Spiel.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Januar 2015)

Was die Bücher betrifft brauchst Du da nicht allzu sehr hoffen. Die Orks sind im HdR-Universum fast gänzlich bloßes Schlachtvieh, welches entweder tötet oder getötet wird. Gezüchtet für den Krieg, im Silmarillion vom Oberbösewicht Melkor (später Morgoth) in Ankband, in HdR von Saruman in "verbesserter" Form (Uruk-hai). Sie ziehen halt ab und zu aus und überziehen die Welt mit Krieg, fertig. Entweder sie werden zurückgeschlagen oder verwüsten eben alles.

 

Wenn Du wirklich Orks mit "Tiefgang" haben willst solltest Du in Richtung Warcraft-Film schielen und hoffen, dass Thrall da einen namhaften Part bekommt.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich würde ja auch mal gerne nen Film sehen, wo die Orks nicht nur Kanonenfutter sind... hatte mir durch den ersten Teil erhofft (nochmal, ich kenne die Bücher nicht), dass man vielleicht mal was aus Sicht von Azog (hieß der so?) erfährt. Mir ist bewusst, dass die Orks genau dazu dienen. Quasi den bösen Gegenpart. Aber ich will mal mehr über sie erfahren. Oder über Sauron. 

 

Wenn ich jetzt drüber nachdenke... ich will nen Film im Stile von Shadow of Mordor dem Spiel.  

mordors schatten ist ein richtig geiles spiel,aber da werden die orks ja noch mehr geschnetzelt als im Film)))...hab jetzt 43 std Spielzeit aufm zähler und liebe es noch immer mich durch endlose reihen von orks zu meucheln.dafür sind die einfach geschaffen...also die armen orks wenn darüber ein film gemacht wird...

 

ich kenn zwar auch kein film der die orks mal näher unter die lupe nimmt,aber vlt interessiert dich das Thema ja auch in Buchform.dann müsstest du mal die orkreihe hier lesen:

http://www.amazon.de/Die-Orks-R%C3%BCckkehr-Blutrache-Blutnacht/dp/3453314107/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1421671924&sr=1-1&keywords=die+orks+stan+nicholls

 

da sind die orks eigentlich die guten,die Helden und wie sie so ihren alltag und ihre Auseinandersetzungen bestreiten.richtig genial geschrieben.ich war begeistert...


----------



## shadow24 (19. Januar 2015)

Big hero 6

Ich kann nicht mal genau sagen warum aber für mich ist der Film einfach nur Genial.

9/10

sign...

war gestern mit meinem sohn in der preview von baymax und wir waren beide begeistert...super gezeichnet, coole geschichte mit tiefgang (und dem typisch erhobenen Zeigefinger von Disney), dazu witzige Helden,allen voran natürlich baymax,den man am liebsten gleich auch zu hause im arzneimittelschrank hätte...die erwachsenen haben genauso oft im Kino gelacht wie die kinder.das hat man nicht oft bei einem Zeichentrickfilm....wirklich klasse...schon allein der anfang des films mit dem roboterkampf david gegen Goliath)))))))))))))hehehe..."zerstöre"....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2015)

Wenn Du wirklich Orks mit "Tiefgang" haben willst solltest Du in Richtung Warcraft-Film schielen und hoffen, dass Thrall da einen namhaften Part bekommt. 

 

Genau deswegen kam ich auch auf die Idee


----------



## ego1899 (22. Januar 2015)

*Birdman*

 

Konnte gar nicht wirklich glauben was ich da gesehen habe als er fertig war, ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so einen Bullshit gesehen.

Musste mir schon anhören ich hätte den Film nicht verstanden, oder wäre ein Marvel-Fan der so ein Comic-Zeugs erwartet hätte xD

 

Aber nein, ich wusste schon was mich da ungefähr erwartet, aber das waren einfach nur pseudo-intellektuelle Dialoge, langgezogen wie Kaugummi. Wieder der typische Mist bei dem dann gesagt wird aaach ja, groooßartig und bla bla bla...

Dazu noch ein paar merkwürdige Stilmittel eingestreut (Kamerafahrten, der Schlagzeuger der ab und an irgendwo im Bild auftaucht und rumtrommelt, die allgemein nervige Schrottmusik) und schon is die Grütze fertig...

Aber ja ich bin wahrscheinlich nur so ein anspruchsloser Trottel der mit sowas nix anfangen kann und keine Ahnung von Kunst hat 

 

Emma Stone war wirklich das einzige was mich durchhalten lies 

 

Schon ein Witz, dass sowas als bester Film für den Oscar nominiert wird, aber passt auch ins Bild wenn ich mir den Rest ansehe (z.B. Boyhood, The Grand Budapest Hotel, Selma, The Theory of Everything)

 

Interstellar wird da nicht nominiert, wo er doch vorher so in den Himmel gehoben wurde.

Auch in keiner anderen Kategorie. Und Gravity (über den sag ich jetzt besser nix) hat letztes Jahr 7 Oscars abgeräumt, einfach nur noch ein Witz diese Verleihung xD


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Januar 2015)

Also ich finde Gravity absolut genial, schon lange hat mich kein Film mehr so beeindruckt. Die Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei Dank verschieden, sonst wäre es ja langweilig.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Januar 2015)

Oh man ich wollte mir Birdman auch mal ansehen aber eigentlich auch nur wegen Emma Stone.

Was aber die in die länge gezogenen Non-sense dialoge angeht, gibt es noch andere Filme die hoch geprisen werden, ich aber einfach nur zum schnarchen finde.


----------



## DerAndi01 (25. Januar 2015)

Ich war letztes Jahr sage und schreibe zweimal im Kino und zwar in:

RoboCop und

Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter. Dieser war überraschend witzig :-)


----------



## Mayestic (25. Januar 2015)

Tja ich bin bekennender Schwarzseher, sprich Streaming-Portale aller Art.

Im Kino selbst war ich schon lange nicht mehr.

Die Eintrittspreise sind mir relativ egal, es geht mehr um den Komfort bzw auch um Qualität.

Im Trierer Cinemaxx sitzt man quasi wie ne Ölsardine, gefühlte 20 Leute in einer Reihe, kaum Beinfreiheit und wenn einer raus oder rein will muss man seine Füße in Sicherheit bringen.

Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten für Jacken oder Taschen ? Fehlanzeige.

 

In meiner Heimatstadt Wittlich war ich noch sehr oft im Kino (was aber kein Zufall war denn ich habe dort 2 Jahre lang gearbeitet).

Uraltes Kino aus den 60er Jahren, breite Sessel, maximal 4 nebeneinander und dann kam immer ein breiter Gang den man hätte auch mitm Rolli befahren können.

Leider bis zu seiner letzten Vorstellung ein Raucherkino. Eines der letzten hier. Bin halt Nichtraucher, war aber okay. 

Ein paar Jahre früher als die Zeiten noch besser waren hatte man vorne an seinem Tisch auch nochn Druckknopf und hinten am Ende des Saals gab es ne Theke mit Bedienung und die kam dann während der Vorstellung zu dir an den Tisch, fragte was du gerne haben willst und brachte es dir. Aber das gabs schon lange nicht mehr. 

 

Im Saarland hab ich noch so ein Kino gefunden, in welches ich auch öfters mal fahre. Ist mir aber in der Regel zu weit.

Hier ein Bild des Kinos in Bous 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Zwar alles sehr altmodisch aber sehr bequem, jedes Sesselpaar oder Vierer hat seinen Tisch, seine Lampe und hier gibt es auch je nach Vorstellung immer noch ne Bedienung die während der Vorstellung zum Sitzplatz kommt. Viel besser sieht man es aber noch im Fernsehbeitrag über das Kino. Achja und jetzt wo ichs so im Film sehe. FRISCHES POPCORN. Sowas geht aber, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung an der Popcorn-Maschine nur in solch kleinen Häusern. Popcorn dauert einfach seine Zeit und zieht recht flott Feuchtigkeit. Im Cinemaxx bei uns wird 2-3x die Woche in der Regel Popcorn produziert, dieses dann in großen Plastiksäcken aufbewahrt um es dann kurz vor der Vorstellung noch mal aufzuwärmen damit es wieder etwas cross wird. Leider klappt das nicht immer so richtig oder aber die Massen sind einfach zu gewaltig als das jedes Stück Popcorn genug Hitze abbekommt nachdem es aus dem Plastiksack kommt. Mein Popcorn-Konsum ist daher gegen null gesunken wobei damals als ich es mir selber machen konnte es fast täglich aufm Speiseplan stand, ich bin halt nicht umsonst fett. Das war harte Arbeit. 

 

 

Die andere Sache ist die Qualität der Filme selbst, nicht 2D oder 3D. Avatar war der erste und einzige Film den ich bisher auf 3D gesehn habe im Cinemaxx in Trier. 

Es war optisch alles toll aber eine Tortour für Mensch und Füße denn nach ca. 45 Minuten musste alle paar Minuten jemand aus der Reihe raus, zum pinkeln, zum rauchen oder sonstwas.

Wer hat sich bloß einfallen lassen so lange Filme zu veröffentlichen ? 

Aber noch mal zur Qualität. Die meisten Geschichten kennt man schon, die meisten Filme, vor allem Fortsetzungen enttäuschen und selbst der Hobbit war für mich kein Grund ins Kino zu gehn denn für mich ist das alles mittlerweile so abartig in die Länge gezogener Kommerz. Da machen sie aus dem kleinsten Buch doch echt den aller längsten Mehrteiler nur um doppelt und dreifach abkassieren zu können.

Fakt ist einfach, Kino ist oftmals ne gute Möglichkeit 90-120 Minuten tot zu schlagen aber mehr auch nicht und oft sein Geld nicht wert. 

 

Da die meisten Filme aus meiner Sicht Rotz sind schert es mich auch nicht mehr ob die ersten Versionen auf den Streaming-Portalen total verwackelt oder unscharf sind. Ich schau mir zwar nicht alles an, in jeder Qualität und notfalls wartet man einfach so lange bis der Film als DVD erscheint was ja heute keine 6 Monate mehr dauert. Ich bin darüber hinweg Filme immer als erster sehen zu müssen. 

Trotzdem habe ich hier bei mir zuhause in den letzten 15 Jahren ne ordentliche Sammlung aufgebaut. Alles abschreckende Staubfänger wie meine bessere Hälfte mir immer mal wieder offenbart. 

Gut 1200 Filme hab ich Original auf VHS, DVD oder BluRay trotzdem schau ich sie mir generell wenn überhaupt zu erst auf einem Streaming-Portal an und wenn mir der Film gefällt ( und viele meiner Filme gefallen mir nicht mehr ich kann sie nur auch nicht wegwerfen ) dann kauf ich ihn mir sobald er auf DVD erscheint. 

 

Aber um die Frage zu beantworten die letzten Massenkinobesuche die ich tätigte war iwann 2008/2009 meine ich und ich weiß auch die Titel nicht mehr. Ich meine es waren "The Dark Night", "Cloverfield" und letztendlich "Avatar". Danach nur noch kleine Kinos, die aber nicht jeden Film bekommen oder sehr lange warten müssen bis sie eine Kopie bekommen.

Manche Filme muss man einfach im Kino anschaun. Das muss ich sagen finde ich an illegal aufgezeichneten Filmen auch oft so toll, man hört die anderen Zuschauer lachen, sich erschrecken oder sonstwas. 

Wenn man nicht grade über die volle Länge des Films jemandem zuhören muss der Chip & Popcorn in sich hineinschiebt ist alles ok.

 

Für mich ist Kino aber mittlerweile ein Auslaufmodell was den Unterhaltungswert angeht. Ich hab ein Netflix- und AmazonPrime-Abo geschenkt bekommen (von der Staubfänger hassenden besseren Hälfte) und die neuen Serien bzw Kinofilme wie z.B. von HBO produziert schlagen bei mir echt die meisten Kinofilme bei weitem.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2015)

Exodus

 

So ein schlechter Film, und dann auch noch in 3D. 1 Stunde dümpelt der Film vor sich hin, mit so peinlichen Dialogen und ner Synchro, die seines gleichen sucht. Schauspielerisch hat es mich auch nicht umgehauen, Aaron Paul und Christian Bale sind die bekannteren Gesichter, aber auch sie sind total ersetzbar. Die zweite Hälfte ist klar besser, weil es da in die Verfolgung von Moses übergeht. War am Ende aber wirklich genervt. Nicht zu empfehlen, vielleicht mal für nen 5er als DvD.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Januar 2015)

Tja ich bin bekennender Schwarzseher, sprich Streaming-Portale aller Art.

Im Kino selbst war ich schon lange nicht mehr.

Die Eintrittspreise sind mir relativ egal, es geht mehr um den Komfort bzw auch um Qualität.

Im Trierer Cinemaxx sitzt man quasi wie ne Ölsardine, gefühlte 20 Leute in einer Reihe, kaum Beinfreiheit und wenn einer raus oder rein will muss man seine Füße in Sicherheit bringen.

Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten für Jacken oder Taschen ? Fehlanzeige.

 

 

 

eine Frage dazu:wie gross bist du?2m?also jedes Kino bei uns im cinestar(8 Säle) hat eine mittlere Reihe wo man massig beinfreiheit hat. und jetzt haben die seid ca.2 jahren auch die premiumsitzreihen.das sind Ledersitze mit mehr beinfreiheit und breiteren Sitzflächen. da bezahlt man zwar 1,50 &#8364; mehr als in den anderen reihen, aber wer das braucht hat da wirklich viel platz...

 

die Qualität der Filme kann man nicht vergleichen mit damals.heute wird halt mehr Technik und Computer benutzt als damals. da waren die handgemachter,aber dadurch waren die auch nicht immer besser. es gibt halt filme die gefallen einem und welche die gefallen einem halt nicht. und dazu hat jeder auch einen anderen Geschmack...

 

ich bin seit mind 25 jahren begeistereter Kinogänger und ich find die kinoatmospäre auch heute noch total angenehm...klar gibt es mal welche die ständig rumknabbern,rumrascheln oder sogar ihr Handy benutzen, aber das ist eher die ausnahme. ich geniesse es mit dem rest des Publikums zu lachen, zu weinen oder sich zu fürchten...gerade auch bei Blockbustern wo die Leinwand explodiert liebe ich das Kino. dafür ist Kino gemacht...

 

anspruchsvolle,ruhige filme kann ich auch zu hause mit Familie oder freunden aufm tv schauen. dafür gibt's halt den Fernseher...


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2015)

John Wick

Ich nahm irgendwie an, dass der Film viellicht etwas mit John Wick aus dem Spiel Payday 2 gemeinsam hat. Ich meine von der Story her wär das durchaus möglich gewesen, allerdings teilen sich die beiden nur den Namen. Der Film ist ein Storyarmer Actionmovie und das ist gut so.

7.5/10


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Februar 2015)

Mayestic shrieb: 25 January 2015 - 21:51

"Aber noch mal zur Qualität. Die meisten Geschichten kennt man schon, die meisten Filme, vor allem Fortsetzungen enttäuschen und selbst der Hobbit war für mich kein Grund ins Kino zu gehn denn für mich ist das alles mittlerweile so abartig in die Länge gezogener Kommerz. Da machen sie aus dem kleinsten Buch doch echt den aller längsten Mehrteiler nur um doppelt und dreifach abkassieren zu können."

 
Ohne jetzt die Moralkeule schwingen zu wollen, aber ich kann es partout nicht ab, wenn sowas als Vorwand für Schwarzseherei hergenommen wird. "Die Filme sind ihr Geld nicht wert, aber übern Stream schau ich sie mir gern an". Auch das angebliche Platzproblem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Dresden, gehe folglich auch in die dortigen Kinos und der Platz ist mehr als ausreichend, egal ob UCI, Cinemaxx oder Ufa. Und ich sage das als kräftig/ sportlich gebauter Mann von 1,84 m mit relativ langen Beinen. Selbst zu DDR-Zeiten im Dresdner Rundkino gab es genug Platz für alle. Also vielleicht nicht immer ins schmuddelige Bahnhofs-Programmkino gehen, sondern ruhig mal einen modernen Komplex ausprobieren. Wenn Du nicht grad 2,50 m groß bist sollte es auch für Dich reichen. 

 

Zur Länge der Filme: Schau Dir z.B. mal Harry Potter 5 an und dann lies das Buch dazu. Völlig egal ob man jetzt Fan dieses Franchise ist wird man doch ziemlich vor den Kopf gestoßen. Das Buch ist über 1.000 Seiten dick und der Film kaum länger als 2 Stunden. Folglich werden da fast alle Nebenhandlungen weggelassen und der rote Faden lustlos und hurtig heruntergespult. Absoluter Tiefpunkt der verfilmten Reihe. Dann doch lieber so wie im letzten Teil, wo sich mittels zweier Filme genug Zeit für den Stoff genommen wurde. Klar, ob das jetzt beim Hobbit so ausarten musste sei mal dahingestellt, aber lieber so als ein eilig runtergespultes Korsett, was von der Vorlage nur noch den Hauch einer Ahnung übrig lässt. Für mich jedenfalls, aber natürlich jedem das Seine.


----------



## Veshrae (3. Februar 2015)

The Maze Runner

4/10

Bin froh, den nich im Kino gesehen zu haben.

Bildmaterial war gut, die Geschichte an so manchen Ecken ausbaufähig. Die Charaktere und deren Tiefe einfach nur schwach.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2015)

Es gibt nur etwas das mich am Kino etwas stört. Nach jedem Kino besuch muss man über Berge von Müll und Popcorn steigen weil die Leute zu faul sind um ihn bis zum Saalausgang zu den Mülltonnen zu tragen.


----------



## DerAndi01 (3. Februar 2015)

Es gibt nur etwas das mich am Kino etwas stört. Nach jedem Kino besuch muss man über Berge von Müll und Popcorn steigen weil die Leute zu faul sind um ihn bis zum Saalausgang zu den Mülltonnen zu tragen.

 

Noch mehr hasse ich die Leute, die mit ihren Beinen hinter mir ständig gegen den Sitz donnern. Ich mein einmal, zweimal aus Versehen ist ja in Ordnung. Aber ich hatte auch schon einen Fall, der fast den halben Film seine Beine nicht unter Kontrolle hat und der war nicht gerade ein 2-Meter- Mann. Da könnte ich....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2015)

John Wick

Ich nahm irgendwie an, dass der Film viellicht etwas mit John Wick aus dem Spiel Payday 2 gemeinsam hat. Ich meine von der Story her wär das durchaus möglich gewesen, allerdings teilen sich die beiden nur den Namen. Der Film ist ein Storyarmer Actionmovie und das ist gut so.

7.5/10

 

Mich hat ein Kumpel mit reingeschleppt, ich hatte keine Erwartungen (Keanu Reeves Filme waren ja in letzter Zeit auch nicht so der Burner). Bin sehr positiv überrascht gewesen. Perfektes Popcorn Kino. Von der Story sollte man wirklich nix erwarten, dann hat man auch seinen Spaß. 

 

Würde ihm sogar ne 8/10 geben. War meiner Meinung nach auf einem Level mit The Equalizer mit Denzel Washington.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Februar 2015)

Würde ihm sogar ne 8/10 geben. War meiner Meinung nach auf einem Level mit The Equalizer mit Denzel Washington.

 

hab ihn auch gestern gesehen und fand den film auch klasse,aber the Equalizer(10/10) hatte doch etwas mehr klasse und stil...John wick ist einfach immer wie ne Dampfmaschine irgendwo rein und hat alles umgenietet was ihm vor die Flinte kam,während der eualizer eher mit Köpfchen vorging und gezielt ausgeschaltet hat

 

aber würde trotzdem John wick ne 8/10 geben,weil mich einfach diese gradlinige Handlung und die musik mitgerissen hat.sehr kurzweilig und klasse Action...ohne viel Schnickschnack,gleich aufm punkt gekommen,rachefeldzug startet und schon vorbei...war ja gerade mal Bundesliga durch zum filmende...


----------



## ExortInvoker (4. Februar 2015)

Der letzte Film den ich mir in Kino angesehen habe war Dracula. Ein sehr guter Film  Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## HerrGun (10. Februar 2015)

mein letzter Film, den ich im Kino gesehen habe, war "Der Hobbit" und wie immer bin ich begeistert


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2015)

gestern Jupiter ascending geschaut...kann man mit so einem Blockbuster wie transformer vergleichen...irre Effekte und Action satt,aber die Story ist total verwirrend,dazu ne Liebesgeschichte und ein paar hänger,weil viel zu lang...

ich geb dem film aufgrund einiger witziger einfälle und teilweise guter Action,gepaart mit schönen Bildern eine 6/10...


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Februar 2015)

mein letzter Film, den ich im Kino gesehen habe, war "Der Hobbit" und wie immer bin ich begeistert  

 

Ich habe mir den 3. Teil jetzt auch mal angeschaut. Ich habe vorher schon viel negative Kritik zu hören bekommen, aber konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass er wohl so schlecht sein soll, wie es alle dargestellt haben. Leider muss ich jetzt aber sagen, dass ich "Die Schlacht der fünf Heeren" am schwächsten von den Tolkien-Jackson-Verfilmungen fand. Der Witz aus den ersten beiden Teilen hat mir gefehlt. Nach fast 3 Stunden Film fühlt man sich nicht, als hätte man gerade 3-Stunden Film hinter sich. Klar, das kann man auch positiv gewichten - jedoch habe ich mich einfach nicht 3 Stunden lang unterhalten gefühlt. 



Spoiler



Thorins Wandel hat mich auch nicht so gepackt.. Krass fand ich WIE EINFACH SO VIELE (SEMI)HAUPTROLLENZWERGE GESTORBEN SIND --- EEEEH ALLE TOT! WASLOS.


 Die letzten 1,5h des Films waren halt echt gut, aber vorher fand ich es irgendwie doof. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## HerrGun (14. Februar 2015)

hat schon jemand "The Theory of Everything" gesehen? Der Film erzählt die Geschichte von Stephen Hawking. Amazing!!!!


----------



## HerrGun (14. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir den 3. Teil jetzt auch mal angeschaut. Ich habe vorher schon viel negative Kritik zu hören bekommen, aber konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass er wohl so schlecht sein soll, wie es alle dargestellt haben. Leider muss ich jetzt aber sagen, dass ich "Die Schlacht der fünf Heeren" am schwächsten von den Tolkien-Jackson-Verfilmungen fand. Der Witz aus den ersten beiden Teilen hat mir gefehlt. Nach fast 3 Stunden Film fühlt man sich nicht, als hätte man gerade 3-Stunden Film hinter sich. Klar, das kann man auch positiv gewichten - jedoch habe ich mich einfach nicht 3 Stunden lang unterhalten gefühlt. 



Spoiler



Thorins Wandel hat mich auch nicht so gepackt.. Krass fand ich WIE EINFACH SO VIELE (SEMI)HAUPTROLLENZWERGE GESTORBEN SIND --- EEEEH ALLE TOT! WASLOS.


 Die letzten 1,5h des Films waren halt echt gut, aber vorher fand ich es irgendwie doof. Keine Ahnung.

 

ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich mag das Buch und den Film dazu. Ich mag den Regisseur des Films und wie die Trilogie gemacht ist.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Februar 2015)

Ich finde alle anderen Filme auch super.


----------



## shadow24 (2. März 2015)

American Sniper...

ok,man kann sagen das da ein bischen amerikanische Heldenverehrung stattfand,was natürlich nicht ganz so passend war,denn bei den bestätigten 160 Abschüssen des Snipers sind auch Frauen und Kinder zu finden...

 

aber 

 

der film macht deutlich:Krieg ist immer schrecklich und es gibt dort keine gewinner sondern nur Verlierer...trotz der Verehrung bleibt es somit definitiv ein anti-kriegsfilm, der wirklich packende und bewegende Szenen liefert.

ein durchweg spannender film mit einem sehr überraschenden ende..

 

von anfang bis zum ende viel action, gepaart mit ruhigeren tönen wenn der sniper zu hause bei seiner familie zwischen den einsätzen ist....

ich fand den film gut und geb ihm 8/10


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. März 2015)

*Dracula Untold*

Aufgrund FSK 12 Freigabe wollte ich den erst mit meinen Kids schauen, aber da die Beiden den Abend mal wieder beschlossen hatten sich zu hassen und ich kein Bock auf dieses Gezicke hatte, gabs ein Freiticket fürs Bett und einen entspannten Kinoabend für meine Frau und mich. 

Ich bin ja nun nicht zimperlich, aber die FSK 12 hat der Streifen nicht verdient. Neben einigen gut gemachten Schreckmomenten geizt der Film nicht mit Blut und Gewalt. Dieser Dracula hat auch nichts gemein mit den düsteren und mit viel Nebel wabernden Verfilmungen, wie man sie sonst so kennt. Nach einer kurzen Zusammenfassung von Vlads Kindheit und Jugend geht der Film auch kurzweilig in die Vollen und Vlad tut das, was er am Besten kann, er pfählt seine Gegner und metzelt in Minuten ganze Heerscharen nieder. Scheiß auf Logik oder Anspruch, aber der Film ist kurzweilig und unterhält extrem gut. Würde mich daher über einen möglichen zweiten Teil freuen. 

Von mir gibt es daher rein vom Unterhaltungswert *8/10* gepfählte Türken.


*Equalizer*

Junge, Junge die FSK ist entweder ein cooler Haufen geworden oder die sind bei dem doch recht zähen Einstieg am Anfang einfach weggepennt. Zu meinen besten Zeiten vor über 20 hätte man einen Film mit so einer Thematik nur unter dem Ladentisch bekommen, da der Titel definitiv auf dem Index gestanden hätte. Denn auch wenn Denzel jetzt im hohen Alter nochmal einen Actionhelden mimen darf und das ist ja in Hollywood nicht erst seit den Expendables wieder in Mode, so kauft man ihm dieses eiskalte Handeln echt ab. Wer über den zähen Einstieg hinwegsehen kann und sich an Filmen wie Taken erfreuen kann, der wird sich hier gut aufgehoben fühlen und sich angesichts der Gewaltorgie das ein oder andere Mal beim Schmunzeln erwischen. 

Der Einstieg wertet den ansonsten gut gemachten Actioner auf *8/10* Sekunden ab.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. März 2015)

Junge, Junge die FSK ist entweder ein cooler Haufen geworden

Die FSK und auch die BPjM sind in den letzten Jahren DEUTLICH (!) toleranter geworden als man es bis dahin gewohnt war. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an meine Jugend in den 90ern, wo es deftige Action- und Horrorfilme schwer hatten, die Zensurschere für eine Freigabe fast schon standardmäßig angesetzt werden musste und die Dinger trotzdem gern mal indiziert wurden (Scream, The Last Boy Scout oder Starship Troopers z.B.).

 

Heute staunt man dann mit diesen Erinnerungen im Kopf doch hier und da nicht schlecht, was wir alles uncut sehen "dürfen"... und mit welcher Freigabe. 300: Rise of an Empire, The Raid 2 oder Dredd z.B., die wären noch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit selbst geschnitten mit Pauken und Trompeten auf den Index gewandert - sind aber alle ungekürzt mit 18er Flatschen bei uns zu sehen. Immer noch sehr harte Oldies wie Robocop 1 werden vom Index genommen und in ihrer brutalsten Fassung bei uns durchgewunken. Oder eben Filme wie The Equalizer oder Shootout - Keine Gnade, die kommen trotz etlicher großformatiger Kopfschüsse und anderer blutiger Details gleich mal mit ner 16er davon.

 

Also man kann sich ja über derzeit viel beklagen, aber sicher nicht über unverhältnismäßige Härte der deutschen Jugendschützer. Klar gibt es immer noch etliche Verbote oder Kürzungen, aber wer nicht mehr ganz so jung ist weiß, dass wir es im Vergleich zu früher wirklich ganz gut haben im Jahr 2015.


----------



## shadow24 (3. März 2015)

Also man kann sich ja über derzeit viel beklagen, aber sicher nicht über unverhältnismäßige Härte der deutschen Jugendschützer. Klar gibt es immer noch etliche Verbote oder Kürzungen, aber wer nicht mehr ganz so jung ist weiß, dass wir es im Vergleich zu früher wirklich ganz gut haben im Jahr 2015.

 

obwohl ich mich ja immer wieder über die geschnittenen filme aufrege,die sie zur besten sendezeit bringen...aktuelles beispiel:hänsel und gretel hexenjäger am sonntag auf pro7...eine echte schnitt-katastrophe.der film ist eh schon kurz aber durch die schere fehlten da locker ein paar minuten gemetzel. gerade stehen sich gegner noch in einer szene gegenüber und schwupps ist ne andere szene zu sehen...im original wurde auf grausame art von einem typen das leben genommen...durften die nicht zeigen,klar...aber zerschnitzelt den ganzen film wenn man das auslässt und einfach weiterspringt...einmal kann man das in manchen film machen, aber bei so einem film sind halt alle drei minuten grausige szenen zu sehen. udn wenn man die alle rausschneidet wird irgendwann der ganze film ein einziges geschnitzel...

dann sollen sie es meiner meinung nach ganz lassen solche filme zu zeigen,oder sie im nachtprogramm ungekürzt zeigen...  

 

zu meiner jugendzeit hatten die noch gar kein richtigen jugendschutz,bzw wurde 1985 der jugendschutz neu gestaltet...da gabs filme wie zb tanz der teufel frei aufm markt,bis sie dann irgendwann indiziert wurden durch die neu entstandenen schutzregeln vom fsk...die zogen zwei jahrzehnte an, um jetzt wieder lockerer zu werden,aber mit den eben angemerkten geschnittenen szenen...


----------



## Fremder123 (4. März 2015)

Das sind allerdings Äpfel und Birnen. Schnittmassaker im Free TV wie Hänsel und Gretel oder letztens auch Last Stand beruhen auf der Entscheidung des ausstrahlenden Senders, den Film unbedingt zur "Primetime" bringen zu wollen. Und ab 20 Uhr dürfen nun mal nur Filme mit einer 12er Freigabe laufen. Hätte Pro7 H & G nach 22 Uhr gebracht wären Schnitte also gar kein Thema gewesen. Da hat allerdings die FSK nix mit zu tun.

 

In der Hinsicht bin ich auch froh dass ich Pay TV besitze, da gibts 16er Filme den ganzen Tag und 18er uncut ab 20 Uhr. Somit sind mir solche "Sorgen" fremd.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2015)

In der Hinsicht bin ich auch froh dass ich Pay TV besitze, da gibts 16er Filme den ganzen Tag und 18er uncut ab 20 Uhr. Somit sind mir solche "Sorgen" fremd. 

 

Auch im Pay Tv wird geschnitten  laut einer website die ich nicht nennen darf ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (5. März 2015)

Du meinst schnittberichte.com? Warum solltest Du die nicht nennen dürfen? Klar wird im Pay TV auch geschnitten, z.B. bei indizierten Filmen oder es werden eben Filme gezeigt die gar nicht erst uncut in Deutschland auftauchen. Aber WENN Filme ab 18 uncut laufen (dürfen), dann eben schon ab 20 Uhr. Letztens startete bspw. 300: Rise of an Empire bei Sky und während dort ungeschnitten das Blut gegen den Bildschirm klatschte ärgerten sich parallel und zur selben Zeit die Free TV-Zuschauer mit einer verstümmelten 12er (!) Fassung von Schwarzeneggers Last Stand herum, weil es die deutschen Fernsehgesetze eben so wollen. Der Film ist ja gar nicht mal ohne was die Gewaltdarstellung angeht, bei RTL war davon allerdings nahezu nichts mehr zu sehen.

 

Und da hat eben meines Wissens die FSK nicht viel mit zu tun, das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. März 2015)

jetzt ist aber wieder genug mit dem Off-Topic!


----------



## Patiekrice (6. März 2015)

Chappie


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. März 2015)

The Boy Next Door.

 

Da er ja erst noch richtig in die Kinos kommt verrat ich mal nicht soooo viel.

Man merkt halt leider das eine niedrige Jugendfreigabe angestrebt wurde. Auch kommt der Faktor des Stalkings nicht so intensiv rüber, leider.

Gegen Ende zeichnet sich der Hauch einer Trashnote ab, was mir aber gefallen hat.

 

Fazit: Sehenswert, aber keine Sensation.


----------



## shadow24 (12. März 2015)

The 7th Son...Fantasy der billigsten Sorte...schaut euch den Trailer an dann habt ihr das Beste des Filmes gesehen...oberflächlich und lustlos abgedreht.der eine oder andere effekt ist nich schlecht,aber das alleine ist viel zu wenig

2/10

 

bin jetzt auf kingsman gespannt der heute anläuft...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. März 2015)

The Boy Next Door.

 

Man merkt halt leider das eine niedrige Jugendfreigabe angestrebt wurde. Auch kommt der Faktor des Stalkings nicht so intensiv rüber, leider.

Dann also lieber nochmal Fear aus den 90ern mit Mark Wahlberg? Der hat ne 18er Freigabe und ein bis zwei Stellen die etwas härter sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2015)

Falscher Thread :x


----------



## bkeleanor (16. März 2015)

Birdman

gut gefilmt. lässt viel platz zur interpretation. unklares ende. viel gerede. irgendwie lustig.

6.5/10


----------



## DuftPunk (22. März 2015)

Mein letzter Film war Honig im Kopf, der hat mir übrigens auch Tränen in die Augen getrieben


----------



## nomnom (25. März 2015)

Kingsman

Klasse Film! Wenn man auf Agentenfilme steht sollte man sich den auf keinen Fall entgehen lassen. Für alle anderen ist er aber auch absolut sehenswert


----------



## shadow24 (30. März 2015)

auch kingsman gesehen...sehr cooler film,mit reichlich splatterelementen,von explodierenden köpfen bis zu durchgeschnittenen menschen,garniert mit englischem humor,ähnlich wie bei shawn of the dead....

lieblingsstelle ist der amoklauf in der kirche...wahnsinn!!!!!!selten so eine abgefahrene gewaltorgie gesehen...

ist auf alle fälle kein typischer agentenfilm...eher so eine brutale verarschung darauf...hätte auch gut und gerne von tarantino sein können...


----------



## bkeleanor (20. April 2015)

Furious 7

Samstag Abend, ich hatte richtig bock auf was sehr action lastiges, also warum nicht F7.

Ich bin also da rein und nach ca. 13min, keine Ahnung ob das Zeitlich wirklich hinkommt, wollte ich wieder gehen. Ich meine man weiss ja das man bei der F&F Serie nicht auf realismus setzen muss, deshalb sehe ich einfach mal über all die Szenen hinweg bei denen sämtliche Hauptcharakter zu 100% tot hätten sein müssen. Was mich viel mehr aufregt sind diese sinnlosen einzeiler sprüche, um cool zu wirken. gleichzeitig zerstören sie aber mit voller absicht schöne muscle cars in frontalkollisionen.

der film ist einfach bullshit und im vergleich zum 1. teil hat er auch nichts mehr mit tuning oder 1/4 meilen rennen zu tun. es geht nur noch um noch mehr action, noch böser, noch cooler und dabei versagen sie meiner meinung nach völlig. 2/10


----------



## Fremder123 (20. April 2015)

Furious 7

im vergleich zum 1. teil hat er auch nichts mehr mit tuning oder 1/4 meilen rennen zu tun. es geht nur noch um noch mehr action, noch böser, noch cooler und dabei versagen sie meiner meinung nach völlig. 2/10

Das ist aber schon seit Teil 5 so. Zeitweise fragte ich mich, was da eigentlich noch "fast" war. Gefällt mir die Reihe deswegen trotzdem noch? Ja. Könnten es mal wieder ein paar Rennen a la Teil 1 sein? Zweifelsohne.


----------



## Tulpe027 (21. April 2015)

War in der Nanny. Einfach nur klasse. Ein typischer Schweighöfer Film


----------



## bkeleanor (23. April 2015)

Das ist aber schon seit Teil 5 so. Zeitweise fragte ich mich, was da eigentlich noch "fast" war. Gefällt mir die Reihe deswegen trotzdem noch? Ja. Könnten es mal wieder ein paar Rennen a la Teil 1 sein? Zweifelsohne.

eigentlich schon seit teil 4. und trotzdem will ich immer wieder wissen in wieviel absurder es noch werden kann. aber gefallen tut mir die reihe eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Keashaa (23. April 2015)

War gestern auf heute im Double Feature von Avengers. Um 21.20 Uhr Teil 1 zum Warm werden und dann Punkt Mitternacht der zweite Teil. Bin auch noch müde *gähn*

 

Kurzes Fazit: ich fand den ersten Teil besser. Das heißt nicht, dass der zweite Teil schlechter ist. Er ist gutes Popkornkino (oder in meinem Fall Nachos). Aber es fehlt was. Mehr im Spoiler, wen es interessiert:

 



Spoiler



Kritikpunkte in meinen Augen:

- der Film beginnt mitten in einem "Auftrag" der Avengers. Das passt vom Konzept her nicht, die Avengers sind ja kein ständiges Team wie das A-Team. Es wird zwar im Laufe der ersten Minuten klar, wieso sie dort unterwegs sind (und begrenzt auch, warum als großes Team), aber schlüssig ist es trotzdem nicht

- die Spritzigkeit bzw. Lockerheit fehlt. An manchen (vielen?) Stellen wirken die "lockeren" Gespräche (die in Teil 1 ein großer Pluspunkt waren) wie aufgesetzt

- die unnötige Romantik. War schon im zweiten Captain America Film nervig, ist hier noch schlimmer. Ich habe das Gefühl, man will den Film unbedingt für ein weibliches Publikum interessanter machen

- die Präsentation des Bösewicht. Ultron wird einfach zu schnell zum Bösewicht. Hier hätte man viel mehr Potenzial gehabt

- massive Plotfehler:



Spoiler



- Thor erwähnt am Ende des Filmes, dass in kurzer Zeit vier Infinitysteine gefunden wurde, alle auf der Erde oder in Erdennähe. Woher weiß er von dem Stein aus Guardians of the Galaxy?

- eigentlich müsste der Film ja nach IM3 spielen. Wieso hat Tony Stark dann wieder seine Rüstung bzw. eine Iron Legion?

- wie zum Teufel hat es der Baron von Strucker geschafft, eines der riesigen Chitauriviecher nach Europa zu schaffen, ohne das es jemand merkt?


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. April 2015)

Kurzes Fazit: ich fand den ersten Teil besser. Das heißt nicht, dass der zweite Teil schlechter ist.

 

Ok thx


----------



## bkeleanor (27. April 2015)

The Avengers 2

Ich kann mich der Meinung von Keashaa anschliessen. Toller Actionfilm aber nicht besser als Teil 1. Loki war oder ist einfach der bessere Schurke.

7/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2015)

Furious 7

 

Man kann es "guilty pleasure" nennen, aber ich stehe auf so nen Shit. Hab nach FF 2 keinen mehr gesehen und mit 6 erst wieder angefangen. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber Teil 7 hat mich gepackt. Besonders das Ende und wie sie mit dem Tod von Paul Walker umgegangen sind... Hut ab. Ja, ich musste sogar ein-zweimal tief durchatmen nach dem Ende, the feels ... Natürlich hat sich FF dem eigentlichen Ursprung sehr abgewendet. Finde ich aber garnicht so schlimm, denn die Action ist gut. Und ich bin eigentlich jemand, der nicht für sowas ins Kino geht, wo nur die Action "gut" ist. Brauche da schon mehr. 

 

Und um nochmal ehrlich zu sein, ja es sind zwei unterschiedliche Genres und Filme, ich hatte in Furious 7 mehr Spaß und Freude als im letzten Hobbit. 8/10


----------



## Death_Master (30. April 2015)

&#20154;&#29983;&#12399;&#32032;&#26228;&#12425;&#12375;&#12356;&#12391;&#12377;


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2015)

auch avengers 2 gesehen...also teil 1 war definitiv besser.hier war alles so abgehackt und zusammengewürfelt.da fehlte irgendwie der rote faden im film. actionmässig fand ich hat er auch nachgelassen.einzig das schlachtengemälde in einer gewaltigen kampfszene als alle avengers zusammen standen. das hätte ich gerne als poster...

ansonsten wieder überteuertes 3d was wie in jedem 3d-film völlig unsichtbar blieb im film...

ist zwar kein familienfilm wo man mit frau und kindern reingeht,aber bei 4 personen 60 euro eintritt udn dazu noch knabberkram aus der teuren kinotheke,dann ergibt das mal locker 75 euro...wie verrückt ist sowas????ich bin zwar kein umrechnungsfetischist aber hier kann ich mal nicht anders: ich hätte damals doch nie 150 dm für einen kinonachmittag bezahlt...aber das ist ne andere geschichte...

 

für alle marvelfans ist der film ein muss,alle anderen sollten sich bei dem film, dank des überteuerten preises, wirklich überlegen da rein zu gehen...


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Mai 2015)

Ich finde es witzig, dass aktuelle Kinofilme im DVD und Blueray-Thread gepostet werden 

 

Fangen wir doch mal mit genau so einem an "Seventh Son"

Ich bin großer Jeff Bridges Fan und allein das war schon ein Grund für mich, diesen Film zu schauen. :> Dass es dann noch Dämonen und Hexen gab, war dieser Film für mich unumgänglich. Storymäßig ist es wieder natürlich Meister und Lehrling, Lehrling scheitert erst, muss über sich hinaus wachsen und so weiter. Dann streuen wir noch ein hübsches Mädchen von der Gegenseite an, um dem Ganzen einen Romeo und Julia Touche zu geben und fertig ist der perfekte "ich lasse mich berieseln"-Film! Jeff Bridges ist wie immer klasse und gibt dem Charakter einen besonderen Zug, mich stört jedoch die Besetzung der zweiten männlichen Hauptrolle - also des 7. Sohnes - einbisschen. Ben Barnes ist in diesem Film wieder so auf Schönling gemacht, dass ich fast in mein Popcorn gekotzt hätte. Als Gregory (Jeff Bridges) ihn bei seiner Familie abholt werden auch kurz seine Brüder gezeigt und die sehen halt aus wie die krassesten Rednecks. Dass dann der 7. Sohn so ein Hübschling wird ist unwahrscheinlich  Aber okay 



Spoiler



seine Mutter war ja auch eine Hexe und wusste sicher, dass ihr 7. Sohn bald als Held auf eine Reise geht 


 - und da hilft gutes Aussehen natürlich :'D Ich fand zwar die Kämpfe nicht so spektakulär und krass. aber der Film hat nunmal auch eine FSK von 12.. Da muss man einfach dann auch damit rechnen. Ich hätte mir nur mehr "Dämonenpower" in den Kämpfen gewünscht und mehr Kampfeinlagen generell. Im Großen und Ganzem aber ein unterhaltsamer Film (:

 

Run all Night

meeeeeh. Liam Nesson hat scheinbar nur noch Lust auf Taken. War total ähnlich, wie in den letzten Taken-Filmen. Erwachsener Sohn ist in Gefahr, Liam als gehasster Vater hilft ihm, obwohl der Sohn das erst gar nicht will, Liam kommt dadurch noch mit einem alten Freund in Streit, dann gibt es noch einen krassen Auftragskiller und die Familie vom Sohn ist auch super in Gefahr - und die Ehefrau ist auch noch schwanger und die Kinder sind die süßesten, die Hollywood ausspucken konnte. Die korrupte Polizei habe ich vergessen!

Also von dem Film brauch man nicht viel erwarten, viel "Drama" bis die Aktion losgeht und dann ist die auch eher weichgespült. Nichts neues und ich fühle mich einfach nur so durchschnittlich unterhalten. Muss man nicht im Kino schauen, kann man gerne aufs Free-TV warten.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Mai 2015)

Tja da habe ich wohl den falschen thread erwischt.

 

Kingsman

Gar nicht mal schlecht. etwas abgedreht und auch komisch aber durchaus empfehlenswert. 8/10


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Mai 2015)

Kein Dingen!  

 

Ich habe Kingsman auch letztens geschaut und mir war er leider etwas zu "jugendlich"


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Mai 2015)

ja, das fand ich eben witzig...eggsy, nur schon der name und der lisbelnde Valentine mit der dämlichen mütze :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2015)

Mad Max

 

Mochte die alten Filme überhaupt nicht. Das Endzeitszenario war irgendwie total langweilig. Das Remake ist aber top. Hammer Actionszenen und gute visuelle Effekte. Story ist meh, aber egal.


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mad Max
> 
> 
> 
> Mochte die alten Filme überhaupt nicht. Das Endzeitszenario war irgendwie total langweilig. Das Remake ist aber top. Hammer Actionszenen und gute visuelle Effekte. Story ist meh, aber egal.


 

Also hätten sie 1980 die Explosionen und CGI Effekte von heute dann hätte er dir wohl gefallen  

 

Mad Max 1 bis 3 sind immernoch Kult und eine der besten Dystopie / Endzeit Filme ihrer Generation


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2015)

zwei filme gesehen die unterschiedlicher nicht sein können:

erst vor ner woche mad max mit nem kumpel gesehen:harte gewaltorgie mit grandiosen aufnahmen und stunts(sehr geil der boxentruck mit dem angeketteten gittarenspieler  )

der film kommt sehr nach dem zweiten teil von mad max...gefiel mir eigentlich sehr gut...

 

dann gestern mit meinem sohn "a world beyond" gesehen...bildgewaltiger disneystreifen mit etwas verwirrender story aber einer guten message...war auch ok und meinem sohn hat der film gefallen...


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Mai 2015)

warum muss man "tomorrowland" in "a world beyond" übersetzten?


----------



## Beckenblockade (27. Mai 2015)

Weil das Tomorrowland Festival in Deutschland die Rechte am Begriff Tomorrowland hat.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Juni 2015)

*Jurassic World*

 

Was wird diese Tage nicht alles über diesen Film erzählt und geschrieben. Mäßige Kritiken, dafür gigantische Einnahmen nach nicht mal einer Woche. Wieder mal ein Beispiel dass die Arbeit vieler Kritiker nichtig ist wenn das Publikum anders entscheidet und die Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda funktioniert; hier muss ich immer an den Monolog am Schluss von "Ratatouille" denken. Ursprünglich hatte ich auch vor, den vierten Teil der Reihe zu ignorieren, da Teil 2 und 3 doch ziemliche Enttäuschungen im Vergleich zum zeitlos genialen ersten Teil waren. Verschiedene Trailer steigerten jedoch die Neugier und so hab ich ihn gestern mal angesehen.

 

Und ich bin positiv gestimmt: Der Film gibt genau das was ich erwartet hab. Er ist ein Sommerblockbuster mit krachenden Effekten und beeindruckend animierten Dinosauriern, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Er ist sich seinem schweren Erbe sichtbar bewusst, ebenso wie der Tatsache dass seit damals viel passiert ist. So hält er sich nicht mit der sonstigen Monsterfilm-Geheimniskrämerei zu Beginn auf, sondern schafft gleich Tatsachen... es geht um Dinosaurier, Punkt. Lediglich der Indominus Rex darf sich kurz unterm Blätterdach verstecken, aber auch der kommt bald daraus vorgerannt.

 

Grad nach dem enttäuschenden und sterbenslangweiligen Godzilla - nach Emmerichs 98er Versuch die zweite gescheiterte US-Verfilmung - hat man hier endlich wieder einen Monsterfilm mit reichlich Monsteraction. Egal ob Indominus Rex, Flugsaurier oder Raptoren, alles ist zufriedenstellend mitreißend inszeniert um doch mehr mitzufiebern als zuvor gedacht. Das passt also, finde ich. Die Hauptdarsteller machen ihre Sache in soweit ordentlich als dass man ihnen das "Überleben gönnt". Allerdings hätte ich von Chris Pratt ein wenig mehr Selbstironie erwartet, er spielt jedoch so verbissen ernst als wolle er sich unbedingt als neuer Actionheld empfehlen (ist auch vielleicht so, wer weiß). Vincent D'Onofrio gibt den schmierigen Bösewicht routiniert, da hat die Rolle sicher auch wenig mehr hergegeben. Ein wenig schade ist [kurzer Spoiler], dass Dr. Wu nun zum miesen Überläufer mutiert der skrupellos nur an seine Versuche denkt, in Teil 1 war er doch deutlich sympathischer gezeichnet. Insgesamt geht die Darstellerriege in Ordnung, wenngleich sie nicht mit der Präsenz der Schauspieler aus Teil 1 mithalten können, die es ja damals tatsächlich schafften, neben den unglaublichen Effekten auch noch wahrgenommen zu werden.

 

Mein Fazit: Die 8€ (lief dankenswerterweise mal wieder in 2D) sind gut investiert. Es gibt ein wummerndes Inferno nach dem anderen und reichlich Monsteraction, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wer mit dieser Erwartung den Film anschaut wird gut unterhalten. Wer Shakespearsche Dramen erwartet... eher nicht.  Also: ab ins Kino, es lohnt sich. Für mich jedenfalls.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2015)

Ebenfalls Jurassic World

 

Typisches Hollywood Kino. Story seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr blah. Animation und Sound sind sehr gut.

 

Mir persönlich aber zu wenig. 

 

Edit: Heute zum 2. Mal gesehen und jetzt fällt mir erst auf, wie schlecht dieser Film ist... Saß fast die ganze 2. Hälfte des Filmes facepalm'd im Sitz und das, obwohl ich mit ner netten Dame da war... naja. Ihr hats gefallen.


----------



## SonyKnappe (24. Juni 2015)

Gestern haben wir uns den Film: "Die Lügen der Sieger" angeguckt.
An sich gefällt mir die Idee der Story, allerdings finde ich die Umsetzung leider miserabel.

Manchmal sind die Schnitte die vollkommen unverständlich und die musikalische Untermalung wurde vernachlässigt.

Das Ende hat mich auch nicht zufrieden gestellt.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Juni 2015)

Mad Max

 

Ganz tolles Popcornkino!


----------



## IBK-OA (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

 

der letzte Film, den ich im Kino gesehen hab, war bei mir auch Avengers 2


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Juli 2015)

Jurassic World

Ich fand den Part des Films super als der Park noch funktioniert hat. Die Ideen, die Musik einzig die alten umgebauten Ford Explorer haben gefehlt. Das ende des Films war von vorn herein klar und ich hätte da doch etwas mehr erwartet.

insgesamt aber eine wieder einmal gute fortsetzung nach teil 2 und 3.

8/10

 

Inside Out

Wer den Film noch nicht gesehen hat, soll das auf jedenfall machen. Sehr gut gemachter Pixar animations film. Tolle Idee, super umsetzung und der absolute ober kracher kommt nach ende des films kurz vor dem abspann.

9/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2015)

So eben Horns mit Harry Potter.

 

Yo... war relativ plump vom Twist her und vieles vorhersehbar...

Dafür waren die Landscapes sehr schön. (Kanada eben). Der Film spielt zwar in Washington, die Location sieht aber stark nach Kanada<3 aus, grenzt ja auch aneinander.

 

Btw, hab gelernt, wer Leuten aufs Grab pieselt, wird zum Teufel.   

 

Ich mein für 4 Euro kann man nichts sagen und gemessen an dem was sonst so in der Sneak schwirrt, war es wohl ganz gut.

 

Man merkt halt leider extrem die Buchvorlage und die Charakter sind halt auch nicht sonderlich sympathisch, insbesondere das Weib ist unfassbar anstrengend mit ihrer "süßnaivenneinichwillnichtaberichwillochnicht-Hentaimentalität".. UND natürlich wollen alle SIE, darum ja der ganze Trubel. Die "Romantik" in dem FIlm war auch wirklich brechreizeregend von der Stange und OF COURSE IT WAS  



Spoiler



CANCER


. GAB ES JA NOCH NIE. In so einem abstrusen und willkürlichen FIlm mit drölf Logiklöchern wäre Geschwister die lustigere Auflösung gewesen.


----------



## johnp9 (8. Juli 2015)

Terminator war Brutal also 8/10 alles zusammen Respekt


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Juli 2015)

Tomorrowland

schwach. keine kino empfehlung. 5/10

 

Ted 2

ebenfalls nicht empfehlenswert. nur selten witzig. 4/10

 

und die grösste enttäuschung

Minions

witzige abwechslung an der seite von gru in den ich einfach unverbesserlich filmen. grotten schlecht wenn si alleine sind. 4/10


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2015)

terminator gesehen udn bin überrascht das der wirklich richtig gut war...in usa soll der ja gefloppt sein,aber ich schätze die bekloppten amis finden einen film sofort scheisse sobald sie dabei überlegen müssen...

es traten nämlich einige zeitparadoxi im film auf die ganz interessant waren...

arni hat sich selbst mal wieder verarscht auf eine gute witzige art und die action war auch ganz ordentlich...übrigens sollte man nach dem film sitzen bleiben udn den abspann abwarten,denn da wird noch eine kurze szene eingeblendet wie sie bei den marvelfilmen im abschluss immer gezeigt werden...kleiner hinweis auf teil 6...


----------



## Tikume (16. Juli 2015)

Matt Smith als Skynet war nett, aber leider hat man davon viel zu wenig gesehen.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Juli 2015)

Hab am Wochenende *Antman* gesehen und bin schwer begeistert. Sympathischer Typ, genial inszenierte Action, Humor zum grinsen (wie schon bei Guardians of the Galaxy) und ein mal etwas ungewöhnlicheres Setting im Superhelden-Genre. Absolutes Muss für jeden der mit den Marvelfilmen und auch dem Cinematic Universe was anfangen kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2015)

Wurde von Antman auch recht gut unterhalten. Definitiv einer der besseren "Origin" Filme von Marvel. Nun bin ich mal auf Deadpool gespannt.


----------



## Elfee (31. Juli 2015)

Jurassic World, die Story war leider etwas lasch und ich fand die Hauptcharktere sehr kitschig. Habe mich aber totzdem gut unterhalten gefühlt!


----------



## bkeleanor (3. August 2015)

Pixels

toller story ansatz aber irgendwie öde umgesetzt. adam sandler und kevin james find ich einfach nur lausig.

6/10


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. August 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Pixels
> 
> Film war öde, Hauptdarsteller lausig.
> 
> 6/10


oke


----------



## bkeleanor (4. August 2015)

jou. nette zusammenfassung von meinen 2 sätzen.

 

Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation

ohne die zustimmung des sektretärs bin ich nicht befugt eine solche mission zu bestätigen oder zu dementieren.

7/10

 

Edit

nanu keiner mehr am filme schauen?

 

Codename U.N.C.L.E.

hat mir gut gefallen. war mal wieder ein witziger agenten streifen mit raffinesse.

8/10


----------



## Daniel Berger  (27. August 2015)

Terminator Genisys  7/10

Fand die Handlung desFilms irgendwie entäischend, dafür gab es aber echt lustige Szenen


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2015)

vor ca 2 wochen antman gesehen und fand ihn nich schlecht,aber war auch nicht der beste marvelfilm...wie so oft humor gepaart mit action haut schon hin...highlights in dem film: der kampf vor Lukas der Lokomotive)) und der absturz "zwischen den Welten". von den mikrowelten hätte ich gerne mehr gesehen...

 

gestern dann mission impossible gesehen.hatte nicht viel von erwartet,aber meine freundin wollte den gerne sehen und bin positiv überrascht worden.gute action,interessante handlung und auch ein guter schuss humor dabei...

 

beide filme 7/10...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2015)

Straight Outta Compton 

 

Bin total unwissend in den Film gegangen und muss sagen... wow. Schauspielerische Leistung ist top. Hatte lange nicht mehr nach einem Film das Gefühl, 100% der Zeit gut unterhalten worden zu sein. So gut. Man sollte allerdings jetzt kein Hip Hop Hasser sein...


----------



## bkeleanor (31. August 2015)

Hitman - Agent 47

Rein weil ich Fan bin der Hitman spiele Reihe habe ich mir auch diesen Film angesehen. Es kommt mir so vor als wäre es ähnlich wie mit spielen die aus filmen stammen. Filme die aus spielen entstehen, sind nicht unbediengt gut.

Es ist ein unterhaltender actionstreifen aber mit hitman hatte er nicht mehr gemein als den namen.

6/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. September 2015)

Am Montag "Sicario" im Kino gesehen, hat mir insgesamt sehr gut gefallen.
Ab und an gab es ein paar merkwürdige Stellen, welche ohne Vorwissen zur Thematik nicht zu verstehen sind.
Die Frau war auch nur nervig. Tritt als FBI Agentin mit Swat Teams Türen ein und schießt um sich.
Aber dann jammert Sie bei jedem bisschen rum und macht auf Moralapostel.
Würde ne 8/10 geben, da die Aussage des Films leider der Realität entspricht.


----------



## SpiritualKane (24. September 2015)

Hat jemand schon den Film über James Dean "Life" im Kino gesehen? Ich war schon länger nicht mehr im Kino und bin eben erst über das Plakat gestolpert. Würde gerne wissen ob der sich lohnt..


----------



## bkeleanor (25. September 2015)

in solchen fällen hilft

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2948840/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

wenns dich interessiert dann geh ihn schauen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2015)

Hab über Life nur gutes gehört. Besonders Robert Pattinson's (ja ich weiß) Auftritt soll wirklich klasse sein.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Oktober 2015)

Sicario

ein recht gut inszenierter Film mit guter Spannung trotz eher wenig action.

durchaus sehenswert. 7/10


----------



## shadow24 (9. Oktober 2015)

auch sicario gesehen...sehr harter, spannender und sehenswerter film...setzt den film das Kartell mit harrison ford in die gegenwart

zeigt schonungslos die bilder die die mexikanischen drogenbosse an der eigenen bevölkerung anrichten(entführen,töten,verstümmeln) und wie die amis darauf reagieren, wenn der schrecken dem eigenen land zu nahe kommt... 

udn genau dieser film zeigt wie die grenzen zwischen "gut" und "böse"(weltweit) immer mehr verwischen...

benicio del toro brilliant in seiner rolle als sicario, dagegen die hauptdarstellerin meiner meinung nach fehl besetzt und leider der eigentliche schwachpunkt des films, weil ich mich selbst jetzt noch frage warum so eine frau ausgerechnet in so ein hartes team gestellt wird. für eine unterschrift das alles legitim läuft hätte man auch jeden andere(bestechliche oder abgefu...) person einer offiziellen behörde nehmen können..hätte ich dann für noch realistischer empfunden...

trotzdem 9/10 allein der spannung wegen...


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Oktober 2015)

Alles steht Kopf

 

ich habe sehr gelacht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2015)

shadow24 schrieb:


> auch sicario gesehen...sehr harter, spannender und sehenswerter film...setzt den film das Kartell mit harrison ford in die gegenwart
> 
> zeigt schonungslos die bilder die die mexikanischen drogenbosse an der eigenen bevölkerung anrichten(entführen,töten,verstümmeln) und wie die amis darauf reagieren, wenn der schrecken dem eigenen land zu nahe kommt...
> 
> ...


Ich hab die "schwache" Frau als Justizia interpretiert. Also das Gesetz.

Und das wird doch ja permanent gebrochen und die Emily Blunt? oder wer das ist hat ja auch die ganze Zeit gejammert und an das Rechtssystem appeliert.

 

Abeeeeeeer gemessen daran das die Swat Teams anführt und scheinbar täglich Türen eintritt hat sie doch arg geflennt..


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Oktober 2015)

Pan

 

vorweg mal ich kenne die eigentliche geschichte von peter pan nicht. somit ohne vorbelastung in den film gegangen.

tolles CGI, die fliegenden piratenschiffe sind toll. der film hat viele szenen in denen die handlung pausiert...also momente in denen die darsteller einfach nur dastehen und/oder sich eine gefühlte ewigkeit irgendwo festhalten ohne ersichtlichen grund. eine lange pause in denen ein hitman die komplette besatzung niedergemacht hätte.

somit ist es auch ein film in dem der böse locker gewonnen hätte, wäre er etwas entschlossener.

7/10


----------



## shadow24 (22. Oktober 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Pan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich war mit meinem sohn auch am wochenende in pan und war schlichtweg überwältigt von den fantasievollen ideen des films.grandios gemacht und sehr kurzweilig dazu....witzig fand ich auch die idee als hugh jackmann,alias blackbeared beim eintreffen der neuen kinder in der mine gesungen hat.war das nicht nirwana????auf alle fälle geile version davon.astrein...verdreh sonst immer die augen wenn die im film auch noch anfangen zu singen,aber das war ja mal wirklich klasse gemacht.interessant auch die "geschosse" der pistolen der piraten.da kamen ja bunte staubwolken hervor statt mündungsfeuer und hinterliessen keine blutende gegner.die gegner waren einfach weg...verschwunden in der wolke...

am genialsten und fantasievollsten fand ich die flucht des piratenschiffes in london vor den spitfire-maschinen und die anschliessende dimensionsüberquerung mit den fliegenden gigantischen wassertropfen...überwältigend...

alles in allem ein toller film,auch wenn mein 11jähriger lütter den jetzt nicht sooooo gut fand.vielleicht ist es ja doch eher ein märchen für (ewig jung gebliebene) erwachsene....

 

und zum thema das böse redet nur anstatt zu handeln:das hat doch schon terminator schwarzenegger in seiner persiflage aufs actionkino im film "last action hero" gezeigt:das böse MUSS immer so lange quatschen bis das gute sich wieder erholt hat oder eine möglichkeit findet doch noch zu gewinnen.es steht einfach so im skript....in wievielen hunderten filmen hab ich mich schon gefragt warum der böse jetzt nicht schiesst wo der gute doch genau wehrlos vor ihm liegt?nein, er redet und redet und redet, bis für den guten entweder hilfe eintrifft, oder er ne möglichkeit findet das blatt zu wenden. ich glaub das ist ein ungeschriebenes filmgesetz...

 

lange rede kurzer sinn: geb dem film 8/10


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Oktober 2015)

Shadow ich glaube nicht das die pistolen farbige wolken geschossen haben sondern, dass die stammesmitglieder sich in eben das aufgelöst haben.

die fluchtszene über london hat mir auch mit abstand am besten gefallen und der song war "smells like teen spirit" ganz genau. der zweite war überigens "blitzkrieg bob" (hey ho! lets go!)

 

ja das mag sein in einem film mit john travolta wurde das auch mal zur sprache gebracht...warum das böse in filmen immer versagt. und ja das ist halt die moral der geschichte, das böse darf nicht gewinnen.

aber in dem film waren diese "pausen" wirklich sehr lange fand ich.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Oktober 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Shadow ich glaube nicht das die pistolen farbige wolken geschossen haben sondern, dass die stammesmitglieder sich in eben das aufgelöst haben.
> 
> die fluchtszene über london hat mir auch mit abstand am besten gefallen und der song war "smells like teen spirit" ganz genau. der zweite war überigens "blitzkrieg bob" (hey ho! lets go!)
> 
> ...


ah,ok,das kann natürlich auch gut sein,das die sich in wolken aufgelöst haben...warum auch immer...würde natürlich zu der kindgerechten fantasie passen...von wegen ohne blut und so...würde aber auf der anderen seite auch bedeuten das lediglich ein streifschuss die in ne wolke verwandelt,so wie die piraten rumgeballert haben...aber ok sei es so...

jo,smells like teen spirit...ach und geil,das andere ist blitzkrieg bob???astrein,das hör ich mir gleich erstmal an....

 

bin mal gespannt wie morgen "der letzte hexenjäger" ist...naja,wir erwarten nicht so viel vom film.allein der story wegen sehen wir uns den aber auf alle fälle an...ungewöhnlich mit vin diesel...und noch ungewöhnlicher ist, dass er dort laut kritiken eine für ihn ungewohnte ernste rolle spielt.udn das sogar ganz gut....nunja,für mich bleibt er immer riddick,obwohl sein look im film in der gegenwart eher an fast and furious erinnert...ich befürchte allerdings das der trailer wieder mal den ganzen film schon vorweg genommen hat...


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2015)

also the last witch-hunter war wirklich gut...der trailer hat längst nicht alles gezeigt wie erst befürchtet...der film bot alles was man zu einem kinoaband braucht.spannung,action,fantasy,gute spezial effekte und ne prise humor...

erst hatte ich ja so eine art b-movie erwartet wo der film schon komplett im trailer zu sehen ist,aber weit gefehlt...vin diesel als unsterblicher gegen die magischen kräfte von hexen...gut gemacht,sehnswert 7/10...


----------



## feyzi258 (4. November 2015)

Was haltet ihr von dem neuen Paranormal *Activity* ?


----------



## Patiekrice (5. November 2015)

nichts


----------



## bkeleanor (23. November 2015)

spectre

007 bond - james bond

Sie sind ein Wind-Drache in einem Hurrikan Mr. Bond.

Hat mir besser gefallen als die letzten zwei. Obwohl Bond auch wieder mehrmals seine Lizenz zum Töten nicht nutzt, weil das Drehbuch sagt, dass diese Person noch gebraucht wird. Der Film hat ausserdem die Welt langweiligste Auto-Verfolgungsjagt, wie ich finde.

7/10


----------



## shadow24 (2. Dezember 2015)

auch bond gesehen am wochenende...

also mit geheimdienst seiner majestät aus den 60ern, der mit abstand langweiligste bond den ich jemals gesehen habe...

 

furioser auftakt mit richtig guter action und dann...und dann...tja und dann kam gar nix mehr...einmal in der mitte des films noch eine verfolgungsjagd per flugzeug hinter einem autokonvoi hinterher, aber sehr banal,dann im hinteren drittel eine längere schlägerei in einem zug udn, etwas später noch eine kurze schiesserei mit den schergen des bösewichts udn zum abschluss fliegt ein haus in die luft udn eine kurze verfolgungsjagd mit dem boot hinter einem hubschrauber her...das wars... udn das bei knapp 2,5 std filmlänge...war zwischendrin geradezu langatmig, mit langweiligen dialogen, ein szenario mit monica belluci das völlig überflüssig war und schon wieder eine liebesgeschichte...boah...

 

also seit der craig den bond mimt ist da eh ein ruck durch die agentenreihe gegangen...irgendwie wollten die den bond wohl "lebensechter" machen, in dem er als trinker dargestellt wurde, in jedem film wird er zusammengeschlagen oder gefoltert und hat sich jetzt in zwei Filmen in die hauptprotagonistin unsterblich verliebt...

 

für mich ist bond mittlerweile nur noch ein solider actionfilm,..ich frag mich wo sind die ganzen kultigen erfindungen hin die einen bond ausgezeichnet haben? das süffisante lächeln wenn ein gegner mit links erledigt wurde?die ganzen traumfrauen die er neben den martini vernascht hat?diese ganze unbekümmertheit und leichtigkeit?...wollen die zuschauer das wirklich, dass es immer brutaler,lebensechter,trübseliger und härter wird für einen bond?????

ich jedenfalls nicht und somit ist der bond für mich gerade mal eine 2/10...


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 7


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Star Wars 7


dito.
ka wo ich das einordnen kann. der film ist endlich wieder so dreckig und "blutig" wie damals. aber das ich alle 5 minuten lachen muss kann ich net einordnen.
super film, eine mMn super fortführung. ABER kommt leider net so an die 6 vorgänger heran. (ja ich hab absichtlich alle 6 teile genannt)


----------



## Venarih (19. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 7 : Ich bin begeistert. Kann kaum die Fortsetzung erwarten.

 

Aber was auch cool war: Vor dem Film den Warcraft Trailer in 3 D zu sehen, der Greifenflug , einfach mega cool.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars

 



Spoiler



23:45 c.a., IMAX Kino, Popcorn + Coke ready und der Titelbildschirm scrollt übern Bildschirm. Ich glaube ich hatte lange nicht mehr so viel Gänsehaut am Körper, das letzte Mal wohl, als Gandalf vom Balrog in die Tiefe gezogen wurde. Möchte nicht den ganzen Film rekapitulieren, dafür bin ich noch zu fertig. Nur eins. Das Internet ist manchmal Segen aber ganz oft auf Fluch. Hab den Spoiler (ja, DEN Spoiler) schon des öfteren vorher gelesen und war deswegen nicht ganz so überrascht. Trotzdem kam mir ne Träne. Schauspielerisch war der Film 1A besetzt. Ray und Fynn sind überragend. Han Solo ist halt Han Solo, Kylo Rend (wird der so geschrieben) war ein "guter" Bösewicht und der Rest war auch gut. Alle haben es glaubwürdig rüber gebracht.

 

Storytechnisch war es halt klar ne Episode 4 bzw. 1 - ein Start einer Trilogie. Das hat man genau so sehr gemerkt wie die Parallelen zum aller aller ersten Film (a new hope). Fanservice hoch 10. Soundtrack und das Visuelle waren bombastisch. Ich fand, dass stylemäßig der gute J.J. ins Volle getroffen hat, speziell die neuen Stormtroopers und das Design der New Order.



 

tl:dr - J.J. hat mMn wenig riskiert in Bezug auf Veränderungen, das musste (durfte?) er auch nicht. Star Wars ist im Jahr 2000 (2015) angekommen. UND JETZT MÜSSEN WIR 2 VERDAMMTE JAHRE WARTEN WAS SOLL DER MIST MENSCH


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Dezember 2015)

Kylo Ren wird er geschrieben 

 



Spoiler



und ich fand ihn auch schauspielerisch grandios, aber ich find er hat sich total oft wie ein kleines, bockiges Kind benommen 



 

und dass ich so oft lachen musste, Aun - das fand ich super. Das hat mich unter anderem auch gut wach gehalten eheh.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2015)

Spoiler



Genau das macht ihn doch sympatisch. Alle anderen Bösewichte in Star Wars (Vader mal ausgenommen, aber der zählt nicht) waren immer die Übermächtigen mit 0 Persönlichkeit, Schema F. Kylo ist halt auch noch ein Kind (im Sinne eines Sith), welches noch einiges zu lernen hat.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich find ihn ja auch sehr sympathisch 8)


----------



## callahan123 (28. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars

 

Kann da nicht gerade viel loben. Ich weiß auch nicht, was es für ein besonderer Fan-Service sein soll, sich keine neue Geschichte auszudenken. Für mich ist das nur eines: auf Nummer sicher gehen. Aber gut, scheint ja funktioniert zu haben, die meisten Kritiker loben den Film ja bis ins Unermessliche und was den finanziellen Erfolg angeht, ist das schon jetzt erste Sahne.

 

Ich persönlich fand die Musik nicht bemerkenswert, weil einfach kein grundsätzlich neues haftendes Thema geschrieben wurde.

Den Look muss man aus zwei Sichten betrachten. Auf der einen Seite hat man endlich wieder Sturmtruppen, Tie-Fighter und X-Wings und die Wüstenkulisse war wirklich episch. Auf der anderen Seite ging für mich dieses Panem-mäßige Reichstagsgeschrei vorm Betonbunker gar nicht. Viele Kulissen wirken zudem absolut nicht exotisch wie aus einer anderen Welt, sondern eben wie Kulissen, die man auch für einen normalen Kriegsfilm hätte verwenden können. Ich finde es unpassend, wenn Star Wars aussieht, als hätte man das auf der Erde gedreht.

Von Kylo kann man halten was man will und er hat ja noch Zeit sich zu entwickeln, aber was ich bisher gesehen habe, wirkt auf mich alles andere als "wow, das ist mal wirklich ein badass". Bockiges Kind passt da wirklich eher´.

 

Enttäuscht bin ich in erster Linie vom verschenkten Potential. Es gibt derart viele Vorlagen, egal ob Buch, Comic oder Spiel. Ja, man hatte sich frühzeitig entschlossen, das alles aus dem Kanon zu streichen - was mir persönlich relativ wurscht ist, man hätte hier jedoch viele Ideen aufnehmen können, um so eine wirklich neue spannende Geschichte zu erzählen. Aber was passiert? Lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen, alles was irgendwie Erfolg verspricht mit rein nehmen und gut ist. War vielleicht nicht die Intention, sieht für mich im Ergebnis aber so aus. 

 

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder das angestaubte Jedi Knight 3 ausgepackt. Genau da spürt man die Star Wars Seele. Da wird auch altbekanntes mit neuen interessanten Charakteren vermischt. Kyle ist für mich der mit Abstand beste Star Wars Charakter, weil er die perfekte Mischung aus Obi-Wan Kenobi und Han Solo ist. So ein Charakter hätte den Film sehr viel besser getragen. Ich habe nichts gegen Rey (ok, ich mag die Darstellerin nicht) oder Finn, und glaube auch, dass die gut passen. Auf der anderen Seite sind sie aber auch sehr beliebig und vermögen es kaum den Film zu tragen.

 

Unterm Strich: Star Wars für die Panem-Generation

(jep, ich kann den Panem Filmen gar nichts abgewinnen)


----------



## shadow24 (28. Dezember 2015)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Viele Kulissen wirken zudem absolut nicht exotisch wie aus einer anderen Welt, sondern eben wie Kulissen, die man auch für einen normalen Kriegsfilm hätte verwenden können. Ich finde es unpassend, wenn Star Wars aussieht, als hätte man das auf der Erde gedreht.
> 
> Von Kylo kann man halten was man will und er hat ja noch Zeit sich zu entwickeln, aber was ich bisher gesehen habe, wirkt auf mich alles andere als "wow, das ist mal wirklich ein badass". Bockiges Kind passt da wirklich eher´.
> 
> ...


sign...

 

also ich bin auch ziemlich enttäuscht vom star wars film...kann das gehype darum echt überhaupt nicht nachempfinden.platte story und noch plattere darsteller,welche total blass bleiben...fragen über fragen:wieso ist der schwarze sturmtruppler so wie er ist?wie kommt ein einziger krieger dazu sich so absolut anders zu entwickeln zu den millionen anderen sturmtrupplern???wer ist die rea?man erfährt praktisch nichts von den neuen hauptcharakteren und ich finde es ist so typisch disney die helden immer jünger werden zu lassen:der, nicht böse,sondern pubertär wirkende kylo(zerschlägt ständig aus wut mit seinem schwert gegenstände in räumen,wie peinlich...),der stets überrascht wirkende stümperhafte sturmtruppler,welcher zwar von geburt an als krieger ausgebildet wurde,aber wo ich das gefühl habe das ihm bei einem lauten schuss der blaster aus den händen fällt und die ewig besorgte junge heldin,die ständig versucht ihrem schicksal davon zu laufen...

 

udn dann die filmkulisse...also da ist ja nun wirklich nix neues dazu gekommen. im gegenteil,selten sah eine kulisse zu einem fantasy/scifi-film so langweilig aus wie in dieser folge.plumpe gebäude und ständig waldgebiete, nachdem man die erste hälfte des films nur langweilige wüste mit noch langweiligeren dörfern sieht... dazu 100 verschiedene kreaturen aus der muppetshow innerhalb von 10 min(weniger ist manchmal mehr),das das ganze schon unfreiwillig komisch ausfällt...udn die krönung ist auch noch das es schon wieder darum geht einen todesstern zu zerstören, welcher sich nur darin unterscheidet das dieser hier viel grösser ist...boaahhh...

 

jj abrams wollte wohl weniger tricktechnik einbringen in seinen film udn so wieder ein bischen abrücken von den sehr stark computeranimierten letzten drei folgen,aber das er das so runtergekürzt hat, das es das niveau von einem tele 5 film bekommt, damit hab ich auch nicht gerechnet...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2015)

Also ich kann eure Kritikpunkte ja nachvollziehen (ok, eigentlich kann ich es nicht, ein paar vielleicht), aber grafisch war der Film ne glatte 1. Du kannst jetzt natürlich argumentieren, dass es wenig Erklärungen zu den Kreaturen gab (erinnere mich aber auch aus den Originalfilmen nicht an wirklich viel Background, grade im 1. Teil), ok kann ich verstehen. Aber gerade die erste 3/4 Stunde war doch in Sachen Bildsprache und Kulisse mit das Beste, was man in nem Star Wars gesehen hat. Wie Rey im Stardestroyer rumklettert, der Shot wo die Sonne untergeht und die Tie-Fighter über die Wüste düsen... ein Traum.

 

Und zu sagen die Schauspieler waren platt... sorry. Nein. Die Geschichte mag zwar A New Hope - Reloaded sein, und ja das ist sehr einfach und nicht wirklich neu. Rey und Fynn reißen es da für mich aber raus. Und auch Kylo. Der Film ist nicht perfekt, aber er hat seine klaren Stärken. Ein modernes Star Wars halt.

 

(ja ich weiß, um Meinungen zu diskutieren ist sinnlos und ihr werdet mich sicherlich komplett berichtigen, beim Lesen eurer Beiträge musste ich aber öfters mit den Kopf schütteln, und das musste jetzt mal raus.)


----------



## Tikume (28. Dezember 2015)

Zu Star Wars:



Spoiler



Im Prinzip haben sie die Handlung der bisherigen Teile in kleine Stückchen zerlegt und remixt. Dazu noch eine Portion Fanservice und fertig ist der Film.

Als Kylo Ren die Maske abnahm dachte ich zuerst:; WTF, J.D. aus Scrubs? Ich konnte den Typen dann auch an keiner Stelle mehr ernst nehmen. Das ist aber vermutlich eher mein Problem, und der Bösewicht könnte sogar auf längere SIcht die mutigste Entscheidung gewesen sein. Für mich muss er sich aber erst noch beweisen.

Gut fand ich, dass die Frauenrolle stärker angelegt war.

 

Fazit: Es ist Star Wars und wenn man was damit anfangen kann, dann ist er auf jeden Fall durchaus unterhaltsam. Ohne den Star Wars Faktor wäre es allerdings auch kein guter Film.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Dezember 2015)

also an der story wurde grundsätzlich der allererste SW-Film(teil 4) nochmal gezeigt...nur mit zusätzlichen schauspielern)))

teil 4 fängt in ner wüste an mit einem jungen in weissen gewändern mit einem lustigen droiden.diesmal spielt es in ner wüste mit einer jungen frau in weissen gewändern mit einem lustigen droiden...

der junge aus dem ersten film trifft auf han solo und schliesst sich dem wiederstand an und in diesem film trifft die junge frau auf han solo und schliesst sich dem wiederstand an...

in teil 4 ist der höhepunkt wie der todesstern zerstört wird...in diesem auch...

in teil 4 entdeckt der junge mann jedifähigkeiten in sich und in teil 7 die junge frau

und in beiden filmen gibt es den dunklen sith-gegenspieler 

 

einfacher geht es vom handlungsablauf nun wirklich nicht mehr.das ist nicht modern sondern back to the roots und nochmal fast die identische geschichte ein zweites mal erzählt... jj wollte keine modernes sondern ein stabiles,bereits gefeiertes weltraummärchen nochmal erzählen und dazu zählte auch möglichst wenig tricktechnik einzusetzen...wenn man das mal mit den teilen 1-3 vergleicht ist dieser film hier regelrecht altmodisch gedreht...

 

@shakiri:man kann nicht über geschmäcker streiten,man kann zwar seine meinung vertreten,aber letztendlich hat doch jeder seine vorlieben...und das ist auch gut so...ich freu mich für jeden der den film gut fand,mein sohn fand ihn übrigens auch gut,aber ich denke für mein teil das war ein bissel zu billig und zu lieblos abgedreht..frag mich dabei allerdings wofür er bei den szenen so lange gebraucht hat...

 

@Tikume: kylo sah für mich eher aus wie aus nem potterfilm))...wie dieser severus snape...danach war der auch für mich durch als "böser" sith...ich dachte nur:junge,hättest dein helm lieber aufgelassen... wenn ich da noch an darth maul denke...was für ein absturz...aber disney verniedlicht halt alles gerne...das sind jetzt die folgen der übernahme...


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2015)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber disney verniedlicht halt alles gerne...das sind jetzt die folgen der übernahme...


 

Neeeee.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Neeeee.


doch


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2015)

Naja mit dem Zinken und den dumbo Ohren kann man niemanden mehr ernst nehmen. 
Was sehr geil War waren die 'cameos' allein die 2 Truppen die umdrehen oder James bond. Ich hab gelegen


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Dezember 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> Was sehr geil War waren die 'cameos' allein die 2 Truppen die umdrehen oder James bond. Ich hab gelegen


 

 

^


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Januar 2016)

Star Wars VII

lange hat es gedauert aber ich wollte den unbedingt im Imax sehen. Wir haben sogar die Original Ton variante geschaut.

der film hat mir doch sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn gewisse element aus den vorgängern kopiert wurden. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen, dass es bis jetzt der beste der sieben filme ist.

9/10


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Januar 2016)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Star Wars VII
> 
> [...] Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen, dass es bis jetzt der beste der sieben filme ist.


 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjöl_Nir (7. Januar 2016)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Star Wars VII
> 
> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen, dass es bis jetzt der beste der sieben filme ist.


Wenn er das für dich ist dann geht das in Ordnung. Für mich ist er auf keinen Fall der beste, jedoch auch bei weitem nicht der schlechteste Teil (das ist immer noch Die Dunkle Bedrohung). Für mich geht er als Fortsetzung in Ordnung, trotz Remake-Charakter (aber mir haben auch Kevin allein in New York und Hangover 2 gefallen^^). Ich war erstmal erleichtert dass es nicht mehr so ein kindlicher Trilogiestart war wie einst Teil 1... trotz der jungen Charaktere. Aber Luke war in Teil 4 auch jung, das juckt mich also nicht.

 

Schön zu sehen war die Optik. Von Minute 1 an hatte ich das Gefühl endlich wieder einen Star Wars nach "alter" Machart zu sehen und nicht einen zum kreischen vollgestopften CGI-Overkill. Der Finn-Darsteller macht seine Sache in meinen Augen ordentlich, schließlich muss er als Nobody über weite Strecken neben der Präsenz eines Harrison Ford bestehen und unter diesem Aspekt geht seine Leistung doch in Ordnung. Rey dagegen mag ich (noch) nicht wirklich. Sie mutet derzeit als rehäugige Reinkarnation von Winona Ryder an und ist einfach nur ein dünnes Mädchen aus der Retorte ohne (für mich) allzu einprägsame Merkmale. Die Geeks auf 9gag flippen zwar wegen ihr aus und sind rettungslos verliebt, aber das will ja nun nichts heißen. ;P Kylo Ren... ja das ist ein spezieller Fall. Mein Bruder, mit dem ich im Kino war, und ich zuckten gleichzeitig zusammen als er seinen Helm abnahm und uns durchfuhr nur ein Gedanke: "Jung, den hättest Du mal lieber aufgelassen". Merkwürdiger Cast, aber vielleicht wird das ja noch.

 

Insgesamt ein Trilogiestart mit Macken, der aber auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr macht. Für mich zumindest, ich freue mich nun auf den nächsten Teil wo (hoffentlich) einiger offene Fragen geklärt und neue spannende gestellt werden.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Januar 2016)

The Revenant mit di caprio...

sehr harter film...ein paar hänger, allein bedingt durch die länge des films, aber eigentlich durchgängig spannend und fesselnd...absolut nichts für zarte gemüter!!!! und man sollte vorm film nicht unbedingt gegessen haben...

dicaprio absolut oscar-reif gespielt...ich verneige mich vor ihm...


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Januar 2016)

Ach jo, war auch letzte Woche in The Revenant.


----------



## nussartig (14. Januar 2016)

Star Wars VII


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2016)

The Revenant

 

Gibt Leo endlich den Oscar. Kann mich Shadow24 da eigentlich nur anschließen. Der Film ist zu lang, was ich aber verstehen kann (im Gegensatz zu Star Wars). Tolle Kamerafahrten (auch hier bitte den Oscar), tolle Landschaften, subtiler Soundtrack und ne 1A schauspielerische Leistung von Leo und Tom. Ich wäre nicht enttäuscht, wenn beide den Oscar bekommen. Bei Leo hätte ich es mir eher für Wolf of Wallstreet gewünscht, denn da hat er mich noch mehr überzeugt. Um aber wieder auf The Revenant zurückzukommen, die Story war eher meh. Auch das ist aber nicht schlimm. Ist so ein Film, den man lieber im Kino guckt als zu Hause. Einfach ein handwerklich sehr guter Film. 10/10.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Tolle Kamerafahrten (auch hier bitte den Oscar), tolle Landschaften, subtiler Soundtrack und ne 1A schauspielerische Leistung von Leo und Tom. Ich wäre nicht enttäuscht, wenn beide den Oscar bekommen. Bei Leo hätte ich es mir eher für Wolf of Wallstreet gewünscht, denn da hat er mich noch mehr überzeugt.


stimmt,die kameraführung hatte ich vergessen.die war auch extrem gut gemacht.so richtig aktiv im geschehen ohne zu viel rumzuwackeln wie es viele versuchen in ihren filmen um es möglichst realistisch rüberkommen zu lassen...

und ich hätte dicaprio tatsächlich sogar noch eher für wolf of wall street den oscar verliehen als für diese rolle...aber somit hat er den jetzt endlich verdient...

 

und zu deinem harleqin-bild vom suicide squad(auch sehr geil,aber dauert noch so lange bis der endlich läuft): freu mich übrigens schon den hintern ab wenn einer meiner lieblingshelden endlich am 11.02. ins kino kommt: deadpool...hab mir den trailer jetzt glaub ich schon acht mal angeschaut und find den immer noch genial, wenn wohl auch die übersetzung wieder mal fürn a... ist...wieder mal total entschärft. ich glaub der sagt nicht einmal in der deutschen fassung motherf...

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MVUsuLu_CO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2016)

Freue mich auch auf Deadpool, weiß aber ehrlich nicht, ob ich mir den auf Deutsch geben werde. Ist vielleicht ein wenig voreingenommen, aber ich mag Filme einfach nicht mehr mit Synchro gucken. Bei Suicide Squad ist es ähnlich. Und in meiner Umgebung gibt es kaum Kinos, die Filme in OT zeigen.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2016)

jo, die synchro is immer so ne sache. viele meiner freunde (engl. 1 im abi) haben totale probleme englisch im film zu verstehen.ich dagegen garnicht (3 -,- ^^).
kommt halt auch immer auf die schauspieler an. matthew mcschlagmichtot mit seinem texaner accent versteh ich im o-ton nach dem 5. hören nicht.
aber eben auch diverse deutsche synchronsprecher haben ihr dasein verdient. die whiskey stimme von vin super+,  harrison jones, oder eben bruce *fucking* willis.
wir sind mit den stimmen eben groß geworden.

btw willis, cage und stallone versteh ich im o-ton auch net...... solche nuschelsäcke mit accent. alter. da versteh ich nen schafzüchter aus wales noch eher, als die.

und DP wird sicher geil. wobei ich mich letztens bei der angeblichen r13 petition fasst bepisst habe ( alter mein vater hat mich damals nicht mal allein "kleines arschloch" sehen lassen, wer lässt nen 8 jährigen DP schaun)


----------



## Serafyn (22. Januar 2016)

Bone Tomahawk.........SEHR brutal - aber Kurt Russell als alternder Western-Haudegen - steht ihm richtig gut!

 

Am Montag war ich in The Revenant - fesselnd bis zuletzt. Auch brutal, aber auf andere Weise. Und die Kameraführung ist einmalig in diesem Film !


----------



## shadow24 (22. Januar 2016)

Aun schrieb:


> und DP wird sicher geil. wobei ich mich letztens bei der angeblichen r13 petition fasst bepisst habe ( alter mein vater hat mich damals nicht mal allein "kleines arschloch" sehen lassen, wer lässt nen 8 jährigen DP schaun)


da hab ich weniger angst vor solchen petitionen,als vor den eigentlichen produzenten des films die angst haben nicht genug kohle zu verdienen und dann aus einem r-rated film durch so viel rausgeschneide zwar die handlung komplett zu zerstören,aber es dadurch schaffen daraus ein pg13 film zu machen...leider schon öfter vorgekommen udn als ich einige trailer zu dp gesehen habe, hatte ich auch sowas befürchtet...pro7 macht das ja zu gerne in ihren abendprogramm actionfilme so zu zerstückeln das selbst mein kleiner sohn die filme dann sehen kann


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Januar 2016)

the big short

erläutert die geschehnisse der immobilienblase von 2007. erzählt aus der sicht von leuten die durch das aufdenken dieses "betrugs" abartig abkassiert haben. äusserst interessant, selbst für jemanden der sich für wirtschaft, banken, immobilien oder dergleichen nicht interessiert.

8/10


----------



## tripmeup (27. Januar 2016)

The Danish Girl und es war naja, die Thematik insgesamt super und das Setting auch muss ich sagen aber es war mir zu wenig emotional bei dem Thema - das hat ein bisschen gefehlt.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Januar 2016)

Hateful 8

 

:/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Februar 2016)

Auch Hateful 8. 

 

Hat sich für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen sehr in die Länge gezogen. Von allen Tarantino Filmen mMn sein schwächster, war dennoch unterhaltsam.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Februar 2016)

Gänsehaut mit meinem Sohn gesehen...naja,ein paar gute effekte, zwei,drei gags die zündeten,aber im grossen und ganzen ein recht schwacher film, wo selbst jack black blass blieb...5/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt dein Sohn ist Shadow, aber kennt er die Gänsehaut Bücher ? Hab die früher als "Kind" (bzw. Früh-Jugendlicher) verschlungen wie sonst was. Erwarte ja leider von JB-Filmen sehr wenig mittlerweile und die Trailer sahen auch eher nach ner schlechten Umsetzung aus.


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2016)

muss auch  sagen, dass die "goosebump" mMn sehr gelungen sind! es gab zu lachen/"weinen"/ und es gab eben jack black  und ich mag  den dicken!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Februar 2016)

Gucke gerade Skins, ist zwar ne Serie aber nvm.

Hab 3-4 Folgen gebraucht, bis ich mit der Serie warum wurde. Ist halt schon alles sehr stereotypisch und überzogen dargestellt. Viele Charaktere sind auch echt unsympathisch und anstrengend.

Erschreckenderweise kommt eine gewisse Befriedigung auf, wenn sie ihr Fett wegkriegen.

Im Endeffekt ist die Serie verdammt traurig und hat was von Requiem for a Dream auch wenn es nie den Anschein hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2016)

Gucke gerade Skins, ist zwar ne Serie aber nvm.

Hab 3-4 Folgen gebraucht, bis ich mit der Serie warum wurde. Ist halt schon alles sehr stereotypisch und überzogen dargestellt. Viele Charaktere sind auch echt unsympathisch und anstrengend.

Erschreckenderweise kommt eine gewisse Befriedigung auf, wenn sie ihr Fett wegkriegen.

Im Endeffekt ist die Serie verdammt traurig und hat was von Requiem for a Dream auch wenn es nie den Anschein hat.

 

Ne Serie im Kino ? *klugscheißermodusaus*


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2016)

gerade aus deadpool. GEILOMAT! er ist dreckig, er ist laut, er ist brutal, er ist pervers! selten so gelacht und geweint



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2016)

Deadpool.

 

Musste 2x etwas lauter lachen, ansonsten aber eher enttäuscht. War ja klar, dass da storytechnisch wenig zu holen ist, aber das war ja nun wirklich absolut nichts. Marvel geht trotzdem einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Auch wenn Deadpool ne 101%ige Ausnahme sein wird, ist es mal erfrischend, einen Superheldenfilm zu sehen, der sich überhaupt nicht ernst nimmt. Kick Ass und Super mal ausgenommen.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Februar 2016)

ich bin verwirrt ...wie ist den das jetzt? ich dachte immer deadpool wäre böse.


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2016)

deadpool ist an sich nicht böse. er ist halt ein söldner. zu den schwachen ist er gut, versucht bester freund von spiderman zu sein. zu anderen und besseren blickt er herabwürdigend. ( nicht umsonst hat er alle marvel und dc helden getötet ^^)


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Februar 2016)

hört sich für mich schon irgendwie böse an :-)

 

hateful 8

nicht schlecht...aber etwas zu lang.

7,5/10

 

deadpool

der film war ein win von der ersten minute an. wer mit meinem lieblings song einen film beginnt ist legend...är.

francis/10


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2016)

deadpool war geil...genau wie erwartet.null handlung aber die geilsten sprüche ever(allein die dialoge zwischen den beiden turteltäubchen) und actionszenen zum niderknien...ich wurde bestens unterhalten weil ich genau wusste was mich erwartet.ich mein ich bin ja nicht im film gewesen das leben ist ein langer ruhiger fluss, sondern in f*ing deadpool...

dazu noch collossus und warhead, was das noch ein bissel abgerundet hat...einzig enttäuschend war das der endkampf relativ kurz und abrupt war(wie geil während des heldenhaften monologs von collosus))...) und der marveltypische teaser nach dem film war fürn popo...


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2016)

teaser nach dem film war fürn popo...

 kennst du den film, den die leute mit dem nachspann verarschen?
ich kannte es und hab mich beömmelt ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpo4jxko8Ok


----------



## shadow24 (19. Februar 2016)

ach so,klar kenn ich ferris und sogar den abspann,aber daran konnte ich mich beim besten willen nich erinnern...aber dann wird es dadurch wieder sehr geil,das stimmt


----------



## bkeleanor (9. März 2016)

zootopia

ich muss leider sagen, dass bis auf die szene mit den faultieren von der es auch einen trailer gibt, hat der film keinen bleibenden eindruck hinterlassen. 6/10


----------



## M-r1980 (14. März 2016)

Habe jetzt gestern der geilste Tag gesehen, war ein trauriger aber sehr guter Film. 

Bald kommt auch Batman gegen Superman der wird bestimmt auch spitze.


----------



## shadow24 (17. März 2016)

13 hours gesehen...gut gemachter actionfilm,in dem es um 6 ex-soldaten eines sicherheitsdienstes geht,die in den unruhen nach dem sturz von gadaffi eine botschjaft in lybien verteidigen...

erinnert mich sehr stark an black hawk down und basiert auch auf eine wahre begebenheit

sehr spannend und realistisch,gerade von den kämpfen her, rübergebracht...klasse film...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M509yrfbd_0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2016)

So ich komme gerade aus *Batman v Superman* und bin noch immer ein bisschen begeistert. 

 

Ich hatte zuvor die Kritiken gelesen und mich auf das schlimmste eingestellt. Was ich dann aber über 2+ Stunden geboten bekam war IDEALES und PERFEKTES Popcorn-Kino. Der Film ist bei weitem nicht perfekt. Man hat das Gefühl, das sie irgendwie alles wichtige in den Film stopfen wollen und sie springen deswegen hin und her. Das hat mich an 1-2 Stellen sehr gestört, das wars dann aber auch. Ich werde jetzt nicht spoilern, aber man hat schon sehr das Gefühl, dass sie auf die Justice-League hinarbeiten (ist ja bei Marvel nicht anders, nur sind die schon weiter). Ein weiterer Punkt, den ich mir aber selbst anlaste, ich hätte nicht die Trailer gucken sollen, besonders den 2. Trailer. Auch nochmal für alle anderen: *SCHAUT EUCH KEINE TRAILER ZUM FILM AN*. Der 2. Spoilert fast die komplette Story, was sich DC da gedacht hat weiß ich nicht. Wieder zum positiven: Der Mix aus Soundtrack (Hans Zimmer ist ein Gott), Schnitt und der dargestellten Handlung hat mir an 2-3 Stellen krasse Gänsehaut bereitet. Ich hoffe, das lag nicht an den Cocktails, die ich davor hatte  Und der gute Ben etwas älterer Batman passt 1A, Genau so übrigens Lex Luther.

 

tl;dr - hört nicht immer auf Kritiken.


----------



## ARKitekt (29. März 2016)

So ich komme gerade aus *Batman v Superman* und bin noch immer ein bisschen begeistert. 

 

tl;dr - hört nicht immer auf Kritiken.

Hab ihn jetzt auch gesehen... und ja die 30% sind GERECHTFERTIGT!

Der Film ist richtig schlecht, mal sehen ob die 30 min extra im directors cut was dran ändern werden.

 

Wenn ihr die Lore kennt und wertschätzt ist der Film nix für euch!

Für casuals und otto normal menschen ist der Film ok denke ich.


----------



## shadow24 (4. April 2016)

Ich hoffe, das lag nicht an den Cocktails, die ich davor hatte 

 ich schätze doch...

 

selten so einen schlechte Verfilmung von zwei so grandiosen Helden gesehen...der regisseur wollte da meiner meinung nach irgendwas künstlerisches reinpacken udn hat dabei total versagt...ich mein es geht hier um zwei Comic-Legenden!!!...was soll denn das???da will ich action vom feinsten sehen,gepaart mit ein paar witzigen sprüchen, wie in der szene als wonder woman aufgetaucht ist...nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger...

 

und was kommt raus???:wenn man die zwei, drei trailer vorm film sieht war das die gesamte action zwischen den beiden...das ist doch ein lacher...einmal kämpft sich noch batman durch ein lagerhaus, was mit abstand die beste szene des films war, danach nur aufgestylte,langweilige bilder, mit zum teil echt bescheuerten dialogen...und zum abschluss feinste computerprügelei mit dem monster...

 

einzig die musik hat begeistert, aber die kannte ich schon aus man of steel,also auch nich mal was neues...


----------



## spectrumizer (6. April 2016)

Hab mir letztens auch mal "SW: Das Erwachen der Macht" gegönnt. Ich gehe ja sonst nie ins Kino, weil das für mich kein Filmgenuss ist. Aber ab und zu gebe ich mir's dann doch.

Fazit: ... Man man man. Episode 1-6 aufgewärmt und Episode 4 zu 75% recycled. Bei 8,3 Wertung auf IMDB und dem Hype hatte ich mehr erwartet.
Dann "Kylo Ren" ... Als der seine Maske abnahm meinte erstmal jemand "Oh nein ..." ...  ... So einer wird als "Bad Ass" gecastet? Und im Script steht dann noch, dass er Blasterschüsse in der Luft stoppen kann ohne hinzuschauen, er kann Informationen aus deinem Gehirn extrahieren und Leute mit der Macht durch die Gegend werfen.
Und dann verliert er gegen einen desertierten Hausmeister-Stormtrooper und gegen ein Mädel, was gerade erst eine Idee davon bekommen hat, was die "Macht" ist und das erste Mal ein Laserschwert in ihrem Leben in der Hand hält ... Ne is klar.

In meinen Augen ein richtig schwacher Film. Und damit machen die auch noch etliche Millionen. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die "Filmindustrie" gerade heutzutage ihrem Namen alle Ehre macht: Industrielle Filmfertigung mit Gewinnmaximierung als Leitsatz. Nur da um die Massen zu satt zu machen und kaum Nährwert.
Und dafür werden dann selbst fast 40 Jahre alte Franchises ausgeschlachtet, aufgewärmt und recycled, um damit die Leute zu melken. Naja ... Jedem das seine ...


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2016)

Hab mir letztens auch mal "SW: Das Erwachen der Macht" gegönnt. Ich gehe ja sonst nie ins Kino, weil das für mich kein Filmgenuss ist. Aber ab und zu gebe ich mir's dann doch.

Fazit: ... Man man man. Episode 1-6 aufgewärmt und Episode 4 zu 75% recycled. Bei 8,3 Wertung auf IMDB und dem Hype hatte ich mehr erwartet.
Dann "Kylo Ren" ... Als der seine Maske abnahm meinte erstmal jemand "Oh nein ..." ...  ... So einer wird als "Bad Ass" gecastet? Und im Script steht dann noch, dass er Blasterschüsse in der Luft stoppen kann ohne hinzuschauen, er kann Informationen aus deinem Gehirn extrahieren und Leute mit der Macht durch die Gegend werfen.
Und dann verliert er gegen einen desertierten Hausmeister-Stormtrooper und gegen ein Mädel, was gerade erst eine Idee davon bekommen hat, was die "Macht" ist und das erste Mal ein Laserschwert in ihrem Leben in der Hand hält ... Ne is klar.

In meinen Augen ein richtig schwacher Film. Und damit machen die auch noch etliche Millionen. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die "Filmindustrie" gerade heutzutage ihrem Namen alle Ehre macht: Industrielle Filmfertigung mit Gewinnmaximierung als Leitsatz. Nur da um die Massen zu satt zu machen und kaum Nährwert.
Und dafür werden dann selbst fast 40 Jahre alte Franchises ausgeschlachtet, aufgewärmt und recycled, um damit die Leute zu melken. Naja ... Jedem das seine ...

sign

siehe beitrag nummer 600 zwei oder drei seiten vorher dazu...können wir uns die hand reichen))


----------



## spectrumizer (6. April 2016)

In der Tat, gerade gelesen. LoL. Tikume darüber hat auch recht: Der Typ sah irgendwie aus wie J.D. aus Scrubs, nur mit aufgepumpten Lippen und doppelt so großer Nase + Ohren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. April 2016)

Wenn ich sowas lese kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Ja subjektive Meinung usw, aber ich weiß ja nicht. Über was sich manche Leute aufregen (auch schon bei BatmanvsSuperman) find ich teilweise schon witzig. Aber gut. Jeder so wie er will.

 

Ich fand Jurassic World nun auch total beschissen.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. April 2016)

jo find ich auch etwas übertrieben schlecht geredet.

kylo ist weit weg von einem vader, die macht mag wohl stark in ihm sein aber ansonsten ist er ein unerfahrener lümmel der sein training sehr früh abgebrochen hat.

und rey ist nicht einfach nur ein mädchen. die hat kampftechnisch schon was auf dem kasten was ja auch gezeigt wird auf diesem wüstenplaneten am anfang.

was die wiederverwendete story angeht geb ich euch recht, hat mich aber überhaupt nicht gestört, weil sie sich  auch selbst auf die schippe nehmen damit.

bin gespannt auf die anderen teile und den spin off dieses jahr.


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2016)

Wenn ich sowas lese kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Ja subjektive Meinung usw, aber ich weiß ja nicht. Über was sich manche Leute aufregen (auch schon bei BatmanvsSuperman) find ich teilweise schon witzig. Aber gut. Jeder so wie er will.

 

Ich fand Jurassic World nun auch total beschissen. 

ich mein die DC-filme werden immer actionärmer...diese künstlerisch,stylistische filmidee begann bei DC mit Batman begins...son bischen unheilschwangere bilder, düstere musik udn atmosphäre(allerdings war in dem ersten batman noch ordentlich action drin),danach gegen den joker war schon mehr der joker der faszinierende teil des films und noch etwas melancholisch-düsterer das ganze, danach dann gegen bane war das meiner meinung nach schon richtig blutleer und schon fast langweilig.wieder dies düstere negative was einem über zwei stunden nach unten zieht...danach im gleichen maße melancholisch dann man of steel, den ich aber um einiges wieder besser fand als die beiden letzten batmanfilme...udn jetzt der film mit beiden wo richtig wenig action drin war und die düstere stimmung schon fast greifbar war...da fehlt für mich einfach die comicidee...

wenn ich dagegen die marvelproduktionen sehe, als bestes beispiel dafür wolverine,weg des kriegers oder the avengers...das ist für mich einfach comicverfilmung vom feinsten...

aber genau das ist es was die geschmäcker ausmacht...der eine mag das düstere, der andere das richtig comichafte,lebendige,actionreiche...deswegen mag der eine von der Grundidee mehr Dc und der andere Marvel...da kann man sich drüber streiten, oder dem anderen seine Meinung lassen... ich bin für letzteres...


----------



## spectrumizer (7. April 2016)

Wenn ich sowas lese kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Ja subjektive Meinung usw, aber ich weiß ja nicht. Über was sich manche Leute aufregen (auch schon bei BatmanvsSuperman) find ich teilweise schon witzig. Aber gut. Jeder so wie er will.
 
Ich fand Jurassic World nun auch total beschissen.


Ja, Jurassic World war auch ziemlich hohles Zeug. Und ja, Meinungen sind verschieden. Trotzdem castet man (imho) nicht einen Adam Driver als "Kylo Ren", lässt ihn Blasterschüsse in der Luft stoppen, Leute durch die Gegend werfen, etc. und sich dann von einem Hausmeister und einer Pipi Langstrumpf von einem Wüstenplaneten verprügeln. 

Mag sein, dass Rey ein paar "Kampferfahrungen" hat. Sie hat aber keinerlei Ausbildung, weiss so gut wie nichts von der Macht und hat in ihrem Leben noch nie ein Laserschwert in der Hand gehalten.
Und ein paar Banditen sind doch auch eine ganz andere Klasse als ein dunkler Schüler von einem scheinbar ebenso mächtigen dunklen Meister ("Snoke" - auch ein blöder Name).


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2016)

jo find ich auch etwas übertrieben schlecht geredet.

kylo ist weit weg von einem vader, die macht mag wohl stark in ihm sein aber ansonsten ist er ein unerfahrener lümmel der sein training sehr früh abgebrochen hat.

und rey ist nicht einfach nur ein mädchen. die hat kampftechnisch schon was auf dem kasten was ja auch gezeigt wird auf diesem wüstenplaneten am anfang.

was die wiederverwendete story angeht geb ich euch recht, hat mich aber überhaupt nicht gestört, weil sie sich  auch selbst auf die schippe nehmen damit.

bin gespannt auf die anderen teile und den spin off dieses jahr.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wji-BZ0oCwg


----------



## Patiekrice (9. April 2016)

Ein Mann namens Ove

 

war schön


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2016)

wenn ich dagegen die marvelproduktionen sehe, als bestes beispiel dafür wolverine,weg des kriegers oder the avengers...das ist für mich einfach comicverfilmung vom feinsten...

aber genau das ist es was die geschmäcker ausmacht...der eine mag das düstere, der andere das richtig comichafte,lebendige,actionreiche...deswegen mag der eine von der Grundidee mehr Dc und der andere Marvel...da kann man sich drüber streiten, oder dem anderen seine Meinung lassen... ich bin für letzteres...

 

Ich kann Marvels Produktionen zum Beispiel garnicht ab (Avengers,Thor,Deadpool, Guardians), mag dafür aber den düsteren DC-Warner-Snyder Style. Sind am Ende wohl echt die Geschmäcker  Übrigens finde ich, dass sich Marvel in letzter Zeit dann doch bessert, hauptsächlich aber nur bei Captain America. Winter Soldier ist wohl mein Lieblings-marvel-film. Und Deadpool geht ja im Prinzip auch einen guten Weg, hat nur nicht meinen Humor getroffen. Wo wir uns wohl alle einig sind - viele Hollywood Studios/Franchises müssen sich so langsam was neues überlegen, wenn sie noch so viele Superhelden-Filme rausbringen wollen.

 

Und ich hoffe mein Text kam nicht so dumm rüber, hatte mit nem Kumpel ne lange Diskussion vorher, der Batman VS Superman für den schlechtesten Film der letzten Jahre hält. Um auf Star Wars zurück zukommen: Der Film hat seine Schwächen, die meisten Punkte die ihr ausführt stimmen auch. Aber ich kann Filme nicht kritisieren, wo ich wie ein kleiner Junge im Kino sitze und alle 5 Minuten Gänsehaut bekomme. Ich muss auch anmerken, dass die neue Trilogie für mich die Erste war und ich sie mit vielen Erinnerungen verbinde und deswegen liebe (wenn du als 10-Jähriger diese Film siehst geht dir einer ab, egal ob sie nun Qualitativ gut/schlecht sind, gleiches gilt jetzt auch für die Sequels). Und ich wusste, wie Adam Driver aussieht, ergo auch Kylo unter der Maske, war jetzt keine Überraschung. 

 

Edit: Mein Hype für Rogue One geht auch schon durch die Decke, Fanboy halt.


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2016)

Wo wir uns wohl alle einig sind - viele Hollywood Studios/Franchises müssen sich so langsam was neues überlegen, wenn sie noch so viele Superhelden-Filme rausbringen wollen.

 

 

Deswegen wohl auch die neue marschrichtung die "Anti-Superhelden" oder Superschurken mal als hauptdarsteller laufen zu lassen, wie in dem kommenden kracher suicide squad...der trailer sieht ja schon mal sehr geil aus...und da kommen wohl beide lager auf ihre kosten,sowohl die düstere fraktion als auch für die die action und mit humor gepaarte filme lieben...da bin ich schon richtig gespannt drauf..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2016)

Auf SS bin ich auch sehr heiß, ich hoffe der bringt mal ein wenig frischen Wind. Allerdings habe ich kein gutes Gefühl. Der Cast und die Trailer (die einfach sehr geil sind) machen aber doch Hoffnung.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. April 2016)

Betman been Suparman

Batman v Superman.

 

Wie Buffed berichtet hat war der Start noch in ordnung. die sicht von bruce in der stadt mit all der zerstörung war schon eindrücklich. auch das so ein hauch von was geschah danach aufkam war toll, auch wenn es nur dazu diente um das kriptonit zu finden. danach ging es aber steil bergab, mit schnulzigen liebesszenen und komischen flashbacks / tagträumen aus denen keiner so richtig schlau wurde. ein film der nur dazu dient einen anderen film zu promoten.

Die action empfand ich als sehr nebensächlich und langweilig. definitiv kein film den ich mir ein 2. mal anschauen werde.


----------



## LikeTropi (21. April 2016)

den damals neuen Star Wars Film im Januar


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. April 2016)

Jo ich auch, den neuen Star Wars.

Gutes Familienentertainment.

Werd ihn mir nicht nochmal angucken, bin redlettermedia vorbelastet und seh dann nurnoch die Fehler die der Film macht.^^


----------



## ARKitekt (30. April 2016)

Civil War.

 

viel besser als Avengers 2, keine gravierenden Plottlöcher.

 

gönnt ihn euch!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2016)

Ebenfalls Civil War

 

Marvels bisher bester Film (Meinung), einen Tick besser als Winter Soldier. Musste überraschend viel lachen, in der ersten 3/4 Stunde kurz vor dem Einschlafen gewesen, was aber an dem Essen vorher lag. Geht ansonsten aber gut ab. Absolute Empfehlung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Mai 2016)

jo,gestern nachmittag mit meinem lütten auch in civil war gewesen und fand ihn auch nich schlecht...die klopperei aufm flugplatz war natürlich mit abstand die beste szene.da war alles dabei action,humor,fantasy,schöne effekte und überraschungen...klasse..hätte mir zwar noch mehr solcher actionszenen gewünscht aber man kann ja leider nicht alles haben...

 

etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich war der auftritt des freundlichen wandkletterers,denn als leser der Rächer-Comics der ersten std(also mal lockere 30 jahre die Zeit zurückgedreht)gab es nie ein auftritt von spidy oder eines anderen marvel-helden bei den Rächern da es bei denen eh schon so ein massenauflauf von helden gab.da war es auch nie notwendig noch einen anderen marvelheld mit in die geschichten einzubauen...obwohl witzig war es schon im film....


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Mai 2016)

ebenfalls civil war

mir persönlich hat der jetzt überhaupt nicht gefallen. viellicht liegts daran, dass ich langsam genug von den ganzen actionheldenfilmen habe, viellicht liegts aber auch daran, dass zuviele helden gefeatured werden.

Oder aber ich mag es nicht wenn sich die guten gegenseitig aufs maul hauen.

Am wenigsten überzeugt hat mich aber der böse.

 

keine gravierenden plotlöcher...ja schon aber auch kein plot :-)

nicht ganz so schlecht wie iron man 3 aber so etwa in der gegend.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Mai 2016)

Oder aber ich mag es nicht wenn sich die guten gegenseitig aufs maul hauen.

Am wenigsten überzeugt hat mich aber der böse.

 

 

nicht ganz so schlecht wie iron man 3 aber so etwa in der gegend.

sign


----------



## Sam3321 (14. Mai 2016)

meiner war Deadpool.. war eig ganz witzig, hätte mir aber mehr erhofft


----------



## Ogil (23. Mai 2016)

Gestern X-Men Apocalypse. Ich persoenlich fand ihn besser als Civil War (den ich ok fand - der aber meiner Meinung nach ein wenig zu generisch war). Der neue X-Men hab mehr Action, mehr Herz, mehr Whoa und mehr Gaensehaut - und auch wenn ich "little Spidey" bei Civil War mochte, so finde ich Quicksilver als Spass-Element doch besser. Die eine lange Szene mit ihm: Definitiv eine der besten des Films!


----------



## JayJayL (23. Mai 2016)

Mein letzter war Zootopia. Jetzt diese Woche Warcraft, ik freu mi.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2016)

Gestern X-Men Apocalypse. Ich persoenlich fand ihn besser als Civil War (den ich ok fand - der aber meiner Meinung nach ein wenig zu generisch war). Der neue X-Men hab mehr Action, mehr Herz, mehr Whoa und mehr Gaensehaut - und auch wenn ich "little Spidey" bei Civil War mochte, so finde ich Quicksilver als Spass-Element doch besser. Die eine lange Szene mit ihm: Definitiv eine der besten des Films!

 

Bin noch unschlüssig. Wird von der Presse ja ziemlich zerrissen. Ist er besser als First Class und Days of future past ? Mochte beide Filme - obwohl auch sie schlechte Kritiken bekamen.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2016)

x men war klasse!!!! bester superheldenfilm des jahres meiner meinung nach....gute und ausreichend action,spezialeffekte ohne ende,fantasy,spannung,dramatik...was das herz begehrt...

sooo muss eine comicverfilung sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

im gegensatz dazu vorm film nochmal ein trailer zu warcraft gesehen und ich befürchte dahingehend echt das schlimmste...vielleicht wird das die 10jährigen kinobesucher beeindrucken aber ich schätze das wird ein tiefer griff ins klo...


----------



## ARKitekt (28. Mai 2016)

wow film... setzen 6, Dunken Jones bleibt zum nachsitzen!


----------



## Aun (28. Mai 2016)

x men war klasse!!!! bester superheldenfilm des jahres meiner meinung nach....gute und ausreichend action,spezialeffekte ohne ende,fantasy,spannung,dramatik...was das herz begehrt...

sooo muss eine comicverfilung sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

im gegensatz dazu vorm film nochmal ein trailer zu warcraft gesehen und ich befürchte dahingehend echt das schlimmste...vielleicht wird das die 10jährigen kinobesucher beeindrucken aber ich schätze das wird ein tiefer griff ins klo...

als die szene mit dem köter kam hatte ich nen lachflash   fand x-men auch super. einfach nur gutes hirn aus kino


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Mai 2016)

x-men cataclysm

war ok. wie alle xmen nichts weltbewegendes.

die 4 reiter waren aber eine fehlbesetzung. angel kann überhaupt nix...storm fand ich auch nie besonders stark...psylock just for the look und magneto macht alles alleine.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Mai 2016)

die 4 reiter waren aber eine fehlbesetzung. angel kann überhaupt nix...storm fand ich auch nie besonders stark...psylock just for the look und magneto macht alles alleine.

meine einzige kritik am film: warum holt sich so ein mächtiges wesen, der alle gegner,incl. xmen, im alleingang fertig macht, solche kiddies neben magneto ins boot???der hätte mal die kämpfer die er am anfang des films bei sich hatte wiedererwecken müssen.das waren echte krieger mit klasse fähigkeiten und wilden aussehen...aber dann hätten die xmen wohl null chancen gehabt...


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juni 2016)

Warcraft

 

7/10

 

Popcornkino.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Juni 2016)

Warcraft

 

7/10

 

Popcornkino.

heute abend ist es soweit nach gut 10 jahren wartezeit...freu mich.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juni 2016)

Wünsche dir viel Spaß! Aber geh' am besten als "Non-Warcraft-Kenner" rein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2016)

bin morgen abend drinne, allerdings erst um 22.50. Ne subjektive Meinung werde ich dann eh nicht vertreten können, da ich bisschen was getrunken haben werde, Aber mal gucken.


----------



## Yaglan (4. Juni 2016)

Warcraft ist meiner meinung nach einer der besten Spieleverfilmungen die es je gegeben hat. Er hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht zu gucken.

Mir hat er gut gefallen auch wenn mir gegen ende hin zu viel Offen geblieben ist.

Aber da die Story im Film etwas anders ist als ich spiel.

 

Dennoch sehr guter film.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Juni 2016)

Wünsche dir viel Spaß! Aber geh' am besten als "Non-Warcraft-Kenner" rein 

mille grazie

 

Warcraft - the beginning.

Ich fand ihn richtig gut.

Bei den kleinen "hints" auf die games habe ich mich köstlich amüsiert. es hätten aber auch noch ein paar mehr sein dürfen. hoffe da kommen noch mehr filme, die dann auch die anderen Völker etwas mehr miteinbeziehen. und vielleicht auch etwas die klassen mit einbringt (ausser magier und krieger).


----------



## callahan123 (6. Juni 2016)

X-Men Apocalypse 5/10

 

In meinen Augen der schlechteste Teil der Serie, nach der letzte Widerstand. Teilweise Szenen zum Fremdschämen, z. B. die eine, wo Apo mit seinen 4 Handlangern auf dem Berg rum stehen. Jeder in seinem schicken Fummel, wie in besten Star Trek  Ausseneinsätzen.

Mal wieder zu viele neue Charaktere, die nichts beitragen, dafür dieses Mal noch schlecht gecastet, mal wieder eine nervige Cerebro-Szene, mal wieder vieles vom gleichen.

 

Zoomania 7/10

 

Bis auf das Lied von Shakira (geht gar nicht) guter Pixar-Film, eigentlich das bekommen was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Kann man nichts falsch machen, wenn man denn auf diese Art Filme steht.

 

Warcraft 7,5 von 10

 

Tja, das ist in der Tat schwierig. Es geht um Warcraft 1, ein wenig abgewandelt. Viel Story ist nicht vorhanden, Dialoge sind nicht erwähnenswert. Er ist nicht besonders spannend.

Aaaber - die Warcraft Welt ist fantastisch umgesetzt worden. Auch wenn mir die Kamerafahrt um Karazhan nicht gefallen hat (sieht dann doch sehr künstlich aus) ist der Film sehr schick. Allein die 3 Minuten Eisenschmiede zaubern ein Grinsen ins Gesicht.

Und nicht nur das visuelle, ich habe mich wirklich seltsam zuhause gefühlt. Der Film ist wirklich für Fans gemacht. Ich kann jedem der die Warcraft Welt mag nur empfehlen, ins Kino zu gehen. Kein Oscarkandidat, war auch nicht zu erwarten, macht einfach Spaß.

Dem Film fehlen aber 30-40 Minuten Material, dadurch würden einige Charaktere mehr Tiefe bekommen und es würde auch nicht so hektisch von Ort zu Ort gewechselt - 40 Minuten kommen wahrscheinlich in der Extended auf Blue Ray zum Einsatz - freue mich drauf.

 

Presse-Kritiken bescheinigen dem Film nichts gutes, da liegt er bei ca. 2/10. Bei Besuchern kommt er jedoch sehr gut an, insgesamt eher über 8/10.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2016)

Warcraft

 

War mit 2 nicht-Nerds drinne, die Warcraft zwar kennen, aber ansonsten wenig am Hut damit haben (geschweige denn Gaming). Um es kurz zu sagen: sie waren beide am Anfang verwirrt, fanden nach und nach aber immer besser rein und waren am Ende gehooked, wünschen sich sogar mehr Teile. Soviel zum subjektiven Eindruck.

 

Ich schreibe diesen Text schon zum 3. Mal. Mir war es immer zu viel, deswegen mein kurzer Eindruck. Film ist klasse, CGI+Realszenen waren passend, ich mochte Fimmel als Lothar, die Liebesgeschichte zwischen ihm und Garona war total unnötig aber ich verstehe warum sie da ist, Story an sich war flach, bis auf die Hauptcharaktere hatte kein Charakter eine gewisse tiefe, ich bin gespannt was sie aus dieser Serie machen, Potenzial ist mMn alllerdings nur, wenn Duncan Jones sich Zeit nimmt eine Geschichte zu erzählen, denn er kann es.

 

Bin wirklich gespannt was aus dem Filmfranchise wird. Ich denke, Arthas Storyline ist prädestiniert dafür erzählt zu werden, bezweifle aber, dass man es in einem Film schafft. Eher denke ich, dass man die Geschichte der Horde (Entstehung von Orgrimmar, Thrall usw) erzählt und evtl. die 2. Invasion mit Nerzhul (dachte der kommt hier schon vor).

 

7/10 - die bisher beste Spieleverfilmung.


----------



## ARKitekt (12. Juni 2016)

Warcraft ist meiner meinung nach einer der besten Spieleverfilmungen die es je gegeben hat.

is nicht schwer... der warcraft film ist wie der einäugige unter den blinden.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2016)

und meinungen sind wie arschlöcher. jeder hat eins. man muss es nur nicht jedem unter die nase reiben.


----------



## ARKitekt (12. Juni 2016)

und meinungen sind wie arschlöcher. jeder hat eins. man muss es nur nicht jedem unter die nase reiben.

meins duftet aber besonderst rosig!

 

der ganze fu##ing thread besteht aus Meinungeng. was willst du eigentlich?


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juni 2016)

Deshalb ist es die beste spieleverfilmung überhaupt.

 

_Director Uwe Boll contacted Blizzard about directing the film, but Blizzard refused. As quoted by MTV news Uwe Boll stated: "I got in contact with Paul Sams of Blizzard, and he said, '*We will not sell the movie rights, not to you... especially not to you*. Because it's such a big online game success, maybe a bad movie would destroy that ongoing income, what the company has with it."_

 

_http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0803096/trivia?ref_=tt_trv_trv_


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juni 2016)

Deshalb ist es die beste spieleverfilmung überhaupt.

 

_Director Uwe Boll contacted Blizzard about directing the film, but Blizzard refused. As quoted by MTV news Uwe Boll stated: "I got in contact with Paul Sams of Blizzard, and he said, '*We will not sell the movie rights, not to you... especially not to you*. Because it's such a big online game success, maybe a bad movie would destroy that ongoing income, what the company has with it."_

 

_http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0803096/trivia?ref_=tt_trv_trv_

 

made my day  danke!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht Far Cry war doch ganz ok...


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juni 2016)

Hahaha ... Uwe Boll und Warcraft ... *kopfkino* ... Wäre sicher großartiger B-Movie Splatter geworden.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht Far Cry war doch ganz ok...

 



 

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LikeTropi (15. Juni 2016)

letztens erst den neuen Film "Zoomania" gesehen..


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Juli 2016)

the nice guys

hat mir sehr gut gefallen. war mal wieder eine komödie nach meinem geschmack.

8/10


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2016)

ID4 2 - Unterhaltsames Popcorn-Kino mit tollen Effekten und Liebe zum Vorgänger, ohne viele Experimente.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2016)

ID4 2 - Unterhaltsames Popcorn-Kino mit tollen Effekten und Liebe zum Vorgänger, ohne viele Experimente.

das eine stimmt:die effekte sind 20 jahre nach teil 1 tatsächlich besser geworden...,aber das ist es auch schon mit positiven dingen zu dem film...

ich finde die fortsetzung lieblos hingeklatscht, mit schauspielern die total blass bleiben, der film ohne jeglichen tiefgang,kaum spannung, miese handlung, welche, warum auch immer, so richtig vorangepeitscht wurde, und echt schwachen dialogen. das ganze kombiniert mit richtig flachen humor ergiebt das für mich ein film der das prädikat blockbuster nicht verdient...wenn da nicht ein riesenhype drum gemacht worden wäre und top-schauspieler in der besetzungsliste wären, hätte der film für mich auch als b-movie durchgehen können

sorry, der hatte das(zudem auch sehr hohe) eintrittsgeld echt nicht verdient...


----------



## callahan123 (25. Juli 2016)

ID4

 

Gehört für mich auf die Liste "Fortsetzungen, nach denen keinen gefragt hat". (die Liste wird wohl von der Fortsetzung zu "Die Passion Christi" angeführt, die in Planung ist...)

 

Es ist für viele unverständlich, warum man von einem großen Sommerblockbuster überhaupt Tiefgang oder einfach nur Handlung erwartet Dabei geht es aber nicht darum, einen Oscar einheimsen zu wollen oder in jedem Arthouse-Kino vorzeigbar zu sein. Ohne Handlung oder wenigstens roten Faden fehlt ganz einfach die Spannung und die ist nunmal für jeden Film wichtig.

Konnte man Spannung von ID4 erwarten? In meinen Augen nicht. Ich persönlich fand auch den ersten Teil sehr schablonenhaft gedreht und wenig unterhaltend. Aber: die Effekte und die Ideen dahinter - gerade der riesige dahingleitende Schatten - waren noch recht unverbraucht.

 

Das sind sie heute nicht mehr. Der Film zeigt nichts bahnbrechendes. Zerstörungsorgien haben wir nun mal schon zu genüge gesehen. Die Charaktere und deren Geschichtchen kommen so in unzähligen Emmerich und Bay Filmen vor. Die Darsteller des ersten teils wirken - ja - alt. Und vor allem total lustlos.

 

Sollte man also wenigstens wegen der Effekte ins Kino gehen? Nein, man braucht den Film überhaupt nicht sehen, man hat dabei nichts verpasst.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2016)

hab am wochenende Star trek Beyond gesehen...

 

also nach der enttäuschung von independence day dachte ich dieser film würde ein bischen was rausreissen, was mir den glauben an meine geliebten blockbuster wieder gibt,aber ich persönlich fand den dritten teil der jungen crew bisher am schlechtesten von allen...und leider ist es auch hier mal wieder so, wer den trailer gesehen hat kennt fast den ganzen film...

 

was mich auch ein bissel verwundert ist die tatsache das vielen die etwas düstere stimmung des zweiten teils nicht gefallen hat und dieser teil anders werden sollte, aber wenn die stimmung hier nicht auch düster ist, dann weiss ich nicht was der regisseur wohl als richtig düster ansieht...

 

da hier die handlung fast nur auf einem planeten spielt ist dieser teil sowieso etwas ungewöhnlich für trekkie fans und der sonst so gute humor der drei hauptprotagonisten haut einen diesmal auch nicht so vom hocker...story, spannung und action sind ganz ok...von daher würde ich dem film mit good will ne 6/10 geben

 

jetzt bleibt mir nur die hoffnung auf den letzen reisser dieses sommers:suicide squad...aber da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das der sehr geil werden wird...


----------



## Keashaa (26. Juli 2016)

Habe letzte Woche den Star Trek Film auch gesehen. Kann deine Kritik leider nicht teilen, ich finde in diesem Fall sogar den Artikel beim Spiegel (oder wars beim Stern?) ganz gut.

 

Story ist wie bei allen Star Trek Filmen des Reboots nicht der Hit. Muss es aber auch nicht. Denn man merkt dem Film einfach an, dass da jemand mit Ahnung von Action (Justin Lin) und mit Ahnung von der Original-Serie (Simon Pegg) die Finger im Spiel hatten. Für Lin-Verhältnisse hatte der Film anfangs sogar sehr wenig Action. Ingesamt ist es aber ein toller Buddy-Film, der vor allem nicht nur rein auf Kirk und Spock fokussiert ist. Wer die alte(n) Serie(n) liebt, der wird den Film toll finden. Wer natürlich nur ins Kino geht, wegen des Popcorn-Niveaus, wird mit diesem Film nicht ganz so viel Spaß haben. Wobei eigentlich der neue Charakter allein schon sein Geld wert ist


----------



## Chainsmokers (26. Juli 2016)

Ich bin soooo selten im Kino, seitdem man alles online sehen kann ,wenn man bisschen wartet.

 

Ich glaube, der letzte Film, den ich gesehen habe, war Mockingjay


----------



## Keashaa (26. Juli 2016)

Ich bin soooo selten im Kino, seitdem man alles online sehen kann ,wenn man bisschen wartet.

 

Ich glaube, der letzte Film, den ich gesehen habe, war Mockingjay

 

Das blöde ist nur, ich habe zuhause keine 600qm große Leinwand  und es gibt eine Menge guter Actionfilme, die auf der Leinwand großartig zur Geltung kommen.

Und selbst wenns mal ne Komödie ist... Kino ist einfach nicht mit zuhause gucken vergleichbar. Auch wenns viele immer versuchen.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juli 2016)

Ich geh nicht mehr ins Kino. Das ist kein Filmgenuss für mich. Zwei Stunden sitzen, Popcorn fressen, Cola trinken und mit dem Pöbel 'nen Film gucken. Ne danke. 
Dann lieber zu Hause, muss ja keine 600m² Leinwand sein, 46-48" TV und 'ne Anlage reicht. Kannst auf der Couch lümmeln, Beine hoch, rauchen, mal Pause drücken und aufs Klo gehen, etc.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2016)

Wer die alte(n) Serie(n) liebt, der wird den Film toll finden. Wer natürlich nur ins Kino geht, wegen des Popcorn-Niveaus, wird mit diesem Film nicht ganz so viel Spaß haben

also ich bin ein serienfan der ersten...nein der allerersten stunde...ich hab raumschiff enterprise noch original im tv geschaut als es nur drei programme (pluss ddr fernsehen) gab und war immer begeistert. und wie hab ich mich gefreut das die tatsächlich lockere 40 jahre später ein remake machen mit den jungen helden, was auch wirklich gut gemacht wurde...aber dieser teil unterscheidet sich schon so gravierend von allen anderen teilen...vorsicht für alle die den film noch nicht gesehen haben: spoiler jetzt!!!!...denn das gabs noch nie das die enterprise nach nich mal 10 min spielzeit des films nur noch ein haufen schrott war...und dreiviertel einer folge auf einem planeten stattfand...das ganze war schon ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig...udn den humor der crew war zwar schon in den ersten beiden neuauflagen gut aber hier fand ich selbst den nicht so gelungen...naja,aber so hat jeder seine meinung dazu...


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2016)

Ich geh nicht mehr ins Kino. Das ist kein Filmgenuss für mich. Zwei Stunden sitzen, Popcorn fressen, Cola trinken und mit dem Pöbel 'nen Film gucken. Ne danke. 
Dann lieber zu Hause, muss ja keine 600m² Leinwand sein, 46-48" TV und 'ne Anlage reicht. Kannst auf der Couch lümmeln, Beine hoch, rauchen, mal Pause drücken und aufs Klo gehen, etc.

stimmt ist zwar bequemer aber der kinosaal hatte für mich schon immer etwas faszinierendes an sich...kann ich nicht richtig beschreiben aber die kinoatmosphäre mit all den verschiedenen besuchertypen die dort aufeinandertreffen kann man mit keiner noch so hochauflösenden tv und riesiger leinwand zu hause nachempfinden...geht einfach nicht...kino ist einzigartig...


----------



## bkeleanor (8. August 2016)

Star Trek Beyond (im Kino)

Gerade die Schlussszene kommt nur im Kino mit Markerschütterndem Bass optimal rüber. Wer da nicht wie tchekov? mit dem fuss mitwipt, den kann wohl nichts wirklich mitreissen.

Beyond ist meiner Meinung nach der 2. beste von den Neuverfilmungen. Into Darkness (3) hätte vor dem Abstutz auf die Erde aufhören sollen.

8.5/10

 

Pets.

War ok. Die Katze kam gut rüber weil das verhalten einfach super dargestellt wurde. Der Hund Max ist ein arroganter Mistköter.

6/10

 

Independence Day (Warum ID4) Wiederkehr

hat mir nicht so gefallen. die alienmutter am ende war ok. 6/10


----------



## Aun (16. August 2016)

suicide squad. ohne ins detail zu gehen und einige charaktere zu zerpflücken. netter film, besser als die zack snyder scheiße davor. gutes popcornkino. die jokes fand ich zb richtig platziert. es wird kurz die historie der charktere angerissen und danach gibt eigtl nur noch geballer. das ganze auf eine gewise dame runter zu setzen... naja da kan man sich streiten. amanda waller wurde genial getroffen. eine totale "don't fuck with me" frau.

schaut ihn euch an und geht nicht als marvel fanboys da rein! btw der nachspann lohnt auch ( gerade die details)


----------



## bkeleanor (16. August 2016)

zu S-Squad möchte ich wissen was du von Cara als Enchantress gehalten hast?


----------



## Patiekrice (16. August 2016)

Bourne - Popcorn-Kino.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2016)

enchantress  ziemlich lame. der frilm ist eigtl "wie id4", um will smith aufgebaut.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. August 2016)

ok...dann werd ich nicht ins kino gehen^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2016)

enchantress  ziemlich lame. der frilm ist eigtl "wie id4", um will smith aufgebaut.

 

Joker soll ja auch nur ein paar Minuten zu sehen sein, stimmt das ? Wenn ja, geh ich ebenfalls nicht rein.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2016)

ich will euch nicht spoilern. aber joker ist und war nur ne ganz üble medienmache, klar wenn der film Suicide Squad heißt kann da keine 100 minuten joker vorkommen ( genau wie batman. das waren glaube 30 sekunden lol).... am ende sind es wohl so knappe 9 minuten wenn es hoch kommt. ansonsten ist es einfach nur will smith/harleys arsch( aber mMn ziemlich geil dargestellt) popcorn kino. einzig eben amanda waller kickt den ganzen film den arsch.


aber nur weil ich hier miese laune mach hat das nichts über die eigene meinung zu sagen. wartet die deutschen kritiken ab und bildet euch ne meinung.


btw cara mit pferdeschwanz, hautengem sekretärinnen outfit und nerdbrille ist einfach nur :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch wenns nur knappe 3minuten sind)



btw cesar romero war ein besserer joker, als jared........ ein witz der char in dem film



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2016)

es knallt einen eben nicht weg.  warner brothers fährt seit gut 6 jahren einfach den karen vor die wand. man könnte behaupten wb wäre das ea der filmbranche nur nicht "ganz" so schlimm


----------



## ARKitekt (18. August 2016)

immer weniger Filme die ich im Kino anschaue sind das Ticket wert... kommt das euch auch so vor?

 

Ich hab ja meine Zweifel das DC es noch gebacken bekommt.

Und selbst zu Wonder Woman die ja nen recht guten Trailer hatte sind nur demotivierende insider news geleaked, die besagen das der Film nen einziges mess ist.

Dazu der JL trailer der einfach nur "meh" ist.

 

Ach ja SS... holy sh#tt Letos Joker ist Schrott! Ich hab selten jemanden so heftig tryharden gesehen.

 

und der fake Zahnersatz in seinem Mund lässt ihn klingen als würde er 24/7 mit nem Pe#is im Mund rumlaufen.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. August 2016)

....selten jemanden so heftig* tryharden *gesehen.

 

hier zu kommt mir nur eines in den sinn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

zu thema.

 

Ghostbusters.

nach all der schlechten kritik und der tatsache, dass ich diverse schauspielerinnen in dem film, die sich für komiker halten einfach nicht witzig finde, bin ich eigentlich doch eher positiv überrascht.

einige mögen sagen, dass die männlichen rollen erniederigen sind, weil blöd und böse. ich fand die rolle von thor einfach herrlich. der hatte sicher spass beim schauspielern.

alles in allem ein film den man durchaus mal sehen kann. ich möchte aber noch hinzufügen das ich das "original" auch nicht besonders super fand.

5/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2016)

immer weniger Filme die ich im Kino anschaue sind das Ticket wert... kommt das euch auch so vor?

 

    

 

Wenn man sich jeden Mist anschaut - ja. 

 

Ich will einfach die Origin Story von Harley Quinn in nen 1,5 - 2 Stunden Film haben. Zusammen mit Leto als Joker. Wenn man den Gerüchten glauben schenken darf ist selbst er ziemlich pissed über den Film. Ich spare ihn mir.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. August 2016)

Ich spare ihn mir.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

.. nachdem du der hyped boi überhaupt warst? damnyo.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2016)

Zu Beginn ja Patie, aber mit der Zeit nahm es dann doch sehr ab.


----------



## ARKitekt (18. August 2016)

Wenn man sich jeden Mist anschaut - ja. 

 

würde gerne die Superkraft haben vorab zu wissen welcher film mist ist und welcher nicht : /


----------



## Aun (18. August 2016)

würde gerne die Superkraft haben vorab zu wissen welcher film mist ist und welcher nicht : /

dc = sony = bad


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2016)

Suicide Squad

 

Nach der ganzen negativen Presse wollte ich den Film eigentlich vermeiden, wurde dann aber doch überredet, Zum Glück. Ich fand ihn wirklich klasse. Visuell hat er mich sehr angesprochen, so etwas gab es noch nicht im Kino (zumindest hab ich diese Neon-Übergänge von Flashbacks noch nicht vorher gesehen). Er hat auf jeden Fall einen gewissen Style, nach Snyder endlich mal ein wenig Abwechslung. Der Film hat aber auch deutliche Schwächen, mehr dazu im Spoiler.

 



Spoiler



Positiv

- Soundtrack. Oft hat die Musik gepasst, allerdings werde ich es gleich auch kritisieren.

- Harley und Deadshot. Solide Figur der beiden, ich wünsche mir nen Harley-Origin Film zusammen mit Leto's Joker.

- Amanda Waler. Krasse Figur (und Darstellerin).

- Das "Pacing". Ich wurde über die 2 Stunden sehr gut unterhalten. Kaum langsame Passagen.

 

Negativ

- Soundtrack. Wo ist die selbst komponierte Musik ? Ein Batman wurde erst richtig episch durch Hans Zimmer, klar ist Suicide Squad deutlich "fröhlicher" und freundlicher inszeniert als Nolan's Trilogie. Deswegen muss man aber nicht 10 Künstler engagieren, die Songs schreiben und erstellen und diese dann in den Film packen. Ich spreche nicht von der Qualität dieser Songs, weniger ist halt oft mehr. Das lenkt irgendwann nur noch ab.

- Der Joker. Leto hat der Figur klar seinen Style aufgedrückt. Mehr Bling-Bling weniger Psycho. Das hat er solide gemacht, Wenn man schon so einen Schauspieler in den eigenen Reihen hat, warum dann nur 10 Minuten zeigen ? Verstehe ich nicht. Die Origin von Harley mit dem Joker ist so interessant, da hätte man ruhig mehr drauf eingehen können.

- Die Story. Habe wenig erwartet, ein Glück. An manchen Passagen kam der Witz und die folgende Pointe (Harley im Fahrstuhl) sooooooo gezwungen rüber, eher peinlich als witzig. Ich fand auch, dass sie die vielen Figuren nicht richtig eingebunden haben. "Oh da ist der Harpunen Typ - und er ist tot." , "Hier ist Katana, ein Samurai Mädel, die mit dem Schwert Seelen aufsaugen kann, wie geil ist das denn ? Egal, sie sagt nur 2 Sätze". Civil War hat gezeigt, dass es auch besser geht.

- Die Synchro. Ein Glück haben sie Leto's Lache mit übernommen.



 

tl;dr - perfektes Popcorn Kino, für Hardcore Superhelden Nerds eher weniger. Style over substance. Erwartet kein Watchmen Teil 2.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2016)

eben shika. man sollte es sich lieber für 2,50&#8364; daheim anschaun und dann die dvd gegen die wand schmeißen ^^ aber gibt halt eben uns kaputte leute die für sowas echt geld ausgeben ( oder geschenkt bekommen ^^)


----------



## bkeleanor (29. August 2016)

War am Freitag Suicide Squad schauen.

Das ist auch wieder einer der Filme die wie Videogames ablaufen. Die Kacke fängt erst dann an zu dampfen wenn die Hauptcharkter / Helden / Antihelden am Ort des geschehens eintreffen.

Auch wäre Enchantress völlig overpowered und würde mit den luschen easy den boden aufwischen aber es muss nun mal ein happy end geben. joker fand ich ok. er war nicht furchteinflössend verrückt wie der dark knight joker, sondern mehr "er will doch nur spielen" verrückt. nicht wirklich eine bedrohung.

tolle unterhaltung aber nichts was in erinnerung bleibt.

7/10


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2016)

war auch letzte woche in suicide sqad udn hab zum glück vorher hier reingeschaut und bin deswegen ohne erwartungen in den film und war dadurch ein klein wenig positiv überrascht weil ich dachte der wäre nur müll, aber war insgesamt ok, auch wenn ich beim allerersten trailer eine riesige vorfreude entwickelt habe die natürlich nicht erfüllt wurde...

joker fand ich eher schlecht...erinnerte mich eher an marylin manson....allerdings seine freundin hat echt klasse gespielt

ansonsten war ja der fokus auf will smith...die anderen charaktere führten dadurch nur ein schattendasein...

 

patronenhülsen die in zeitlupe fielen(was ja so ziemlich jeder actionfilm heutzutage bietet) , ein wilder feuerstoss von einem tätowierten glatzkopf und der kampf zwischen zwei energiewesen war so das einzige das mir seltsamerweise so richtig in erinnerung geblieben ist...

 

unlogisch fand ich nur was das squad für ne amateurtruppe gewesen ist,die ja zusammen geführt wurde um nicht weniger als superman aufzuhalten...metawesen))...ich lach mich schlapp...einzig die hexe hatte kräfte,die anderen wären doch nur kannonenfutter gewesen...

 

von daher nur 6/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2016)

Leto's Joker war an David Bowie angelehnt. Und scheinbar sind gut 80% der Joker Szenen gestrichen worden, weil es einfach zu viel Backstory war. Schade. Genau das würde ich gerne sehen.


----------



## shadow24 (31. August 2016)

da musst du wohl wie bei batman vs supi auf die dvd warten, die dann mind. auch 30 min länger läuft als der kinofilm....

 

na mal sehen wie der film mit diesen...metawesen...wird

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkF-iVaWaEI


----------



## shadow24 (5. September 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_v76eV55B8

 

 

zu geil)))) ich wünschte mir so eine serie wo die superhelden in ihrer freizeit gezeigt werden, wo sie ihr alltagsleben auskosten)) das wäre DER Renner...was könnte man da geile verarschungen machen...


----------



## bkeleanor (12. September 2016)

Jaason Bourneman

ganz im stil der alten trilogie gehalten. somit aber auch die selbe story und die gleichen szenen. wären es nicht andere schauspieler könnte man meinen es wären szenen aus den vorgängern.

trotzdem solider action streifen: 7/10

 

Final Fantasy Kingsglaive

toll animiert, gute action. story ist ok. das ende ist kein happy end.

7/10


----------



## LikeTropi (16. September 2016)

les gerade die "die tribute von panem"-bücher. sind besser als gedacht, besonders die politischen aspekte. hab die befürchtung, dass der film nur auf das reine "hungergame" ausgerichtet ist und das ganze drumherum (widerstand, rebellion, ...) vernachlässigt wird? wie sehens die leute, die den film gesehen haben?


heute abend: *the avengers*.

 

naja die Love Story wird auch relativ breit getreten im Film meiner Meinung nach. Ansonsten steht die Rebellion mehr im 3. und 4. Film im Vordergrund, aber die Reihe hat dann leider bereits an Spannung verloren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2016)

Tschick

 

Hatte meine Abschlussarbeit über den Roman geschrieben und das Buch irgendwie ins Herz geschlossen, weswegen ich mich auch über die Verfilmung sehr gefreut habe. Geht um den Jungen Maik aus Berlin, der es zu Hause und in der Schule schwer hat (Alkoholkranke Mutter, wenig Freunde, Vater vergnügt sich mit der Sekretärin). Eines Tages kommt ein neuer Schüler namens Tschick in die Klasse und die beiden werden Freunde. Tschick möchte in den Sommerferien mit Maik ne Tour in die Walachei machen. Sie klauen ein Auto und los geht's.

 

Man merkt, es ist eine Jugendgeschichte. Hab es versucht so neutral wie möglich zu beschrieben, weil im Film so viel passiert, was einfach nur witzig, erstaunlich und manchmal auch traurig ist. Die jungen Schauspieler sind top, passen einfach wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ich muss zugeben, da ich die Geschichte von vorne bis hinten schon interpretieren musste, fällt es mir schwer zu beschrieben um was es geht. Erste Liebe, Identitätsfindung, Abenteuerdrang, Fernweh. All das beschreibt der Film sehr gut und passend, nicht nur für die Zielgruppe. Von all den deutschen Filmen in den letzten Jahren gehört Tschick für mich in die Top 3.


----------



## LikeTropi (20. September 2016)

...


----------



## Aun (20. September 2016)

Ist der nicht schon 3 Jahre alt ? &#128514;


----------



## shadow24 (22. September 2016)

sogar 4 jahre...und witzigerweise wurde der thread mit genau dem film damals eröffnet))


----------



## Aun (22. September 2016)

Hmmm muss ein ziemlich langsames Kino sein ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (26. September 2016)

Bad moms

kannte den film nicht. bin völlig vorurteilsfrei rein und war sehr positiv überrascht.

ich habe viel gelacht.

8.5/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2016)

Mila Kunis als Mutter... srsly ?


----------



## bkeleanor (28. September 2016)

Sie ist auch in echt gerade Mutter geworden :-)


----------



## Patiekrice (28. September 2016)

Mila Kunis als Mutter... srsly ?

 

Mit 33 gar nicht so abwegig


----------



## LikeTropi (30. September 2016)

Heute Abend endlich "Findet Dorie" - jemand schon gesehen?

Freue mich wie'n kleiner Racker darauf!


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Oktober 2016)

Findet Dorie

ich habe nicht geheult! aber ich hatte tränen in den augen. der film drückt richtig auf die tränendrüse. findet nemo war deutlich witziger.

8/10


----------



## shadow24 (5. Oktober 2016)

letzte woche die glorreichen 7 geschaut und am wochenende dann war dogs...

 

also die neuauflage der glorreichen 7 hab ich ja erstmal mit skepsis betrachtet, denn der alt-western aus den 60ern war einer meiner lieblingswestern in der jugendzeit mit yul bryner,steve mcqueen, charles bronson,etc....allein die musik damals war der hammer...

bin eigentlich sonst kein westernfan aber da ich ja den originalwestern(welcher ja eigentlich auch nur abgekupfert ist vom echten original "die 7 samurai") so gut fand und denzel washington hier hauptdarsteller ist udn auch noch der produzent von the equalizer(einer meiner lieblingsfilme) hier auch mitproduziert hat,musste ich den sehen...udn bin auch nicht enttäuscht wurden...ist ein solider neo-western der mit ordentlich action aufwartet...ein bischen oberflächlich ist er schon und der eine oder andere nicht nachvollziehbare handlungsverlauf ist auch dabei, aber trotzdem geb ich dem film ne 7/10

 

war dogs beginnt eigentlich als komödie und entwickelt sich zum schluss fast zu einem drama...die beiden hauptdarsteller überzeugen ganz gut in ihrer rolle udn ein paar witzige szenen sind auch dabei...da der film auf einer wahren begebenheit beruht sind aber für mich eher die beiden kernaussagen wichtig. erstens wie schnell eine unbekannte firma an ein regierungsauftrag der us armee rankomt und zweitens wie gierig doch immer wieder die menschen sind udn obwohl sie sich von dem geld einen schönen lebensabend machen könnten doch immer mehr und mehr haben wollen, was den beiden letztendlich auch zum verhängnis wird... auch ne 7/10...


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Oktober 2016)

the accountant

klingt erstmal langweilig. ist aber überraschender weise ganz gut.

8/10


----------



## Maaddiin (1. November 2016)

Swiss Army Man - Fand ich unfassbar gut, weil mal was neues. 

Quasi Robinson Crusoe auf bewusstseinserweiternden Substanzen.

9/10


----------



## Aun (2. November 2016)

naja bei swiss army man war bei mir nach ner halben std die luft raus. nett zu sehen und auch was neues, aber meh


----------



## shadow24 (3. November 2016)

Doc Strange

 

als alter marvel-fan natürlich auch pflichttermin,obwohl dieser titelheld für mich in den comics stets ohne bedeutung war...

 

war halt son interception auf marvel-action getrimmt, aber durch cumberbatch durchaus sehenswert und mit ner guten prise humor (strange und tony stark könnten gute freunde sein))...) versehen...ist wie antman und deadpool kein typischer marvelfilm, aber durchaus sehenswert..

 

geb ihn ne 7/10


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. November 2016)

mein letzter film im kino war damals crocodile dundee 3 gewesen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2016)

Blair Witch

 

Found Fotage ist tot. Dieser Film war vieles, aber nicht gruselig. Das Original war nicht perfekt, aber es löste einfach so eine unangenehme Stimmung aus. Kann man vom Remake nicht sagen. 0/10


----------



## bkeleanor (14. November 2016)

Dr. Strange

Ich fand den nicht wirklich gut. Mag daran liegen, dass es immer mehr solche Heldenfilme gibt mit immer der gleichen Story. Der böse weltenverschlinger aus einem fernen universum kommt mit hilfe einger lackeien daher und wird in letzter sekunde gestoppt. das hatten wir beim silver surfer, green lanthern, thor, avengers, guardians of the galaxy etc.

ich finde ihn dennoch ok zum schauen, er ist nicht langweilig oder so aber besonders interessant ist er auch nicht.

6/10

 

Jack Reacher - kein weg zurück

der junge hat zukunftsvisionen oder so. 6/10


----------



## shadow24 (15. November 2016)

Der böse weltenverschlinger aus einem fernen universum kommt mit hilfe einger lackeien daher und wird in letzter sekunde gestoppt. das hatten wir beim silver surfer, green lanthern, thor, avengers, guardians of the galaxy etc.

 

zum einen stimmt es das es recht einfallslos ist,aber auf der anderen seite: wen will man denn helden-Vereinigungen   wie avengers,fanta 4,xmen,guardians als gegner hinstellen???...

 

da kannst ja nicht son popel aus der nachbarschaft ranholen, für den einer aus der heldengruppe mehr als ausreichend wäre...da muss der einsatz schon die welt sein... und der gegner sollte entweder nicht kleiner als ein berg sein oder soviel schergen um sich haben sodass zb die avengers da schon locker ne std drauf rumprügeln können ohne die ausgelöscht zu haben...

 

und dann gehen einen auch schon die ideen aus wer ausser ein "weltenzerstörer", tim wiese oder donald trump noch als gegner in frage käme...

 

zusätzlich geht es ja in den meisten marvelverfilmungen auch um die infinity-steine, die nur die mächtigsten wesen des(r) Univers(en)ums mit sich rumschleppen...und unglücklicherweise sind es halt immer ziemlich fiese und gewaltige wesen, die stets eine gewaltige armada im rücken haben...

 

naja lange rede kurzer sinn...ich fand bei doc strange den humor als besonders hervorzuheben,besonders die eine oder andere szene mit seinem magischen umhang... ansonsten plätscherte der film tatsächlich etwas dahin bis auf den einen oder anderen magischen trick (und ich mein dabei nicht die ewigen inception-tricks mit den häusern)...witzig auch nach dem abspann (in diesen ultrakurzvorschauen): mit wem der doc wohl als nächstes auf verbrecherjagd gehen wird))...


----------



## shadow24 (22. November 2016)

hab am wochenende mit meinem sohn das potter-prequel "phantastische tierwesen und wo sie zu finden sind" gesehen...also er fand die handlung ziemlich wirr und ich muss auch sagen es fehlt irgendwie der rote faden der durch die handlung führt...kam mir eher wie drei geschichten zusammengewürfelt vor. da hat der regissseur eindeutig zu viel gewollt und zu wenig gekonnt...

 

tolle tricktechnik und absolut fantasievolle wesen und welten, aber die konnten meiner meinung nach den film auch nicht retten...alleine der hauptdarsteller war für mich irgendwie unerträglich:ein typ wie hugh grant in jung, diese verkniffene bücklingart nervt irgendwann tierisch, dazu total lieblose nebencharaktere, wo selbst collin farell blass blieb(einzig der tolpatschige muggel war einigermaßen witzig), kombiniert mit der merkwürdig zusammengewürfelten handlung und schon war der film für mich gelaufen...

 

ein extrapunkt bekommt der film in 3d weil tatsächlich auch mal wirklich ein 3d-effekt aufgetreten ist...hab ich in den letzten zehn 3d filmen nicht wahrgenommen und empfand die immer schon als abzocke,aber diesmal waren tatsächlich welche dabei...

somit geb ich dem ne 4/10...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2016)

Rogue One

 

War ok, hatte aber NULL Emotionen während des Films bis auf die letzten 15 Minuten. War für mich auch schwächer als Episode 7 auf Grund der Schauspieler, das war einfach alles durchschnittlich. Dafür kann der Film primär nix, der Ausgang der Geschichte war ja schon mehr oder weniger vorher klar. Aber es war einfach von vorne bis hinten typisch Star Wars, vielleicht hab ich zu viel erwartet. Wäre der Film etwas düsterer gewesen hätte ich vielleicht eine andere Meinung, aber Disney will halt alle Zuschauergruppen erreichen. Hoffentlich werden Episode 8 und der Han Solo Film gut, hab Hoffnung.

 

5/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Februar 2017)

Gestern, unter Zwang fifty shades of grey 2 "gefährliche" Liebe.

Ich habe nur eine Frage an den Film: WAAAAAAAAAARUM?

Das schauspielerische Talent ist irgendwo zwischen gar keins und so gar keins, Gestik/Mimik passen nie zur Situation. In Momenten die emotional sein könnten erstarren beide wie Schaufensterpuppen und es wirkt aufgesetzt. Hatte manchmal das Gefühl den ist der Scheiß den sie da fabrizieren selber peinlich.

Die Story hätte gar nicht mal so uninteressant sein können...hätte..ja. Aber alles wurde kurz angerissen, im Keim erstickt und ging dann in lecken und vaginalen Verkehr über. - wow. Da bietet das RTL 2 Mittagsprogramm schon mehr Voyeurismus, zusehen gab es nämlich nichts außer ein paar Mal ihre Hügelchen. 

Die Dialoge... ich sag's euch... alter... no. 

Das es Bullshit sein wird war mir klar, aber das ging echt noch tiefer.

Was ich creepy fand waren die mid-fünfziger Herren die so weit weg von allen anderen Zuschauern saßen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2017)

John Wick Chapter 2

 

Die ersten 30 Minuten meh, danach ein Action Orgasmus. Gefühlte 20 Millionen Gegner getötet und geschätzte 10 Sätze gesprochen. Mochte den Film insgesamt sehr, auch wenn er objektiv gesehen wohl nicht so qualitativ hochwertig ist. 

 

7,5/10


----------



## peltorkid (6. März 2017)

Passengers mit Jennifer Lawrence und Chris Pratt. Ich fand den Film nicht schlecht, aber ich hatte mir etwas GANZ anderes erwartet. Man muss dazu auch sagen, dass ich den Trailer nicht gesehen habe und den Film nur anhand der Schauspieler und des Filmplakates ausgewählt habe hahah


----------



## Freduffed (28. März 2017)

Muss sagen ich gehe schon lange nicht mehr ins Kino, hab es einfach satt gehabt bei jedem Film enttäuscht aus dem Kino zu kommen.

Ich schau fast nur mehr Serien, ins Kino gehe ich eigentlich kaum mehr und wenn dann eher um mal was mit Freunden zu machen oder weil ich mir wieder mal denke, der Film wird sicher besser als die anderen.


----------



## cloudy-sky (3. April 2017)

Fantastische Tierwesen.

 

Ich fand den Film nicht gut. Entweder weil meine Erwartungen zu hoch waren oder weil der Film wirklich nicht besonders gut ist - das konnte ich noch nicht herausfinden


----------



## Tikume (6. April 2017)

*Sword Art Online - Ordinal Scale*. Oft ist es so, dass Filme zu einer Serie nur wie eine Light Version wirken. Die Macher haben es hier geschafft eine runde Sache abzuliefern - vielleicht mit etwas zu viel Fanservice zum Ende hin.

Für SAO-Fans Pflichtprogramm und wer SAO nicht kennt, der sollte sich ohnehin erstmal die Serie geben.

Leider war die Vorstellung allerdings mit deutscher Synchro.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32FLqOWjUfI


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2017)

Und heute dann noch Ghost in the Shell gesehen. Ich habe zwar den Anime geschaut, das ist aber so lange her dass meine Erinnerung daran sehr gering ist. Ich hab mir gedacht, dass das vielleicht auch gar nicht so übel ist.

Der Film war durchaus gut, hatte was von Rise of the Tomb Raider.

Bei Juliette Binoche hätte ich im Vorfeld gesagt, dass sie für ihre Rolle perfekt ist, im Film hat es dann aber immer mal wieder nicht gepasst. Auch hat der Film etwas darunter geiltten, dass es bei einer Filmlänge einfach zu wenig Zeit für gewisse Entwicklungen gab.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2017)

Zum 2x nun *Ghost in the Shell*

 

Kein Meisterwerk, aber ein spannender und schön anzusehender Action Film. Hab den Anime erst vor ein paar Wochen gesehen und man kann im großen und ganzen schon sagen, dass es eine gelungene Umsetzung ist  Scarlett Johannson in der Rolle von Motoko war gut. Musste an einigen Stellen "cringen" (mir fällt es immer noch schwer ein deutsches Wort zu finden), weil die Dialoge im deutschen teilweise wirklich peinlich wirkten. Aber das ist nur mein persönlicher Eindruck. Der Film an sich schien extrem lang und die Vorlage hat ja nun auch nicht wirklich viele Actionszenen. Die wenigen Actionszenen haben sie aber gut umgesetzt. Ein Flop ist er definitiv nicht, weiß nicht was die ganzen Kritiker geraucht haben.

 

Würde dem ganzen ne 6,5/10 geben. Muss sagen, dass das Original auch kein Meisterwerk ist. Von der Inszenierung her ja, aber die Geschichte ist eher meh.


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2017)

Ich durfte "die mumie" sehen.
schaut euch diesen kulturschock höchstens auf dvd an. .......
die mumie ist für mich ein komödiantisches abenteuer mit brendan fraser! ohne große gewalt!, kein opulentes militärgehabe usw.

thomas kreuzfahrts titel macht genau das gegenteil. die halbe welt explodiert, yeah marines werdens richten usw.... ein total dämlicher grabräuber (ohne waffen!!!!) und dann die dazugehörigen sidekicks öffnen das grab von einer alten, die seit 5 tausend jahren niemand mehr angefassst hat. trocken wie ne geburtshelferkröter legt mademoiselle einfach alle um.

der film ist fast so schlecht wie shin godzilla

eben jener hat ne total hahnebüchene story, total bescheuerte cgi für das erste monster. ein paar wortwitze haben es ins deutsche überlebt bzw wurden erst geschaffen!!. regierungen sind zu blöd naturkatastrophen zu erklären und zu erkennen. auf einmal steht da dieses vieh aus dem präkamjurassik. legt halb tokio in schutt und asche und verwandelt sich danach in den hauptakteur mit kilomeerlangem schwanz und legt halb tokio in schutt und asche (inklusive militär ). wird aber am ende von mehrern CO2 feuerlöschern kalt gestellt.


----------



## peltorkid (17. Juni 2017)

Ich hab mir erst letzten "Logan" angeschaut. Für alle dies nicht wissen, die Fortsetzung von Wolverine. Oder doch eher das Ende von Wolverine?! 

 

Der Film war echt gut! Viele Szenen und stellen, die ich mir nicht erwartet hätte - auch von der Handlung her nicht. Ich mag jetzt nicht spoilern, aber ich war ziemlich aufgewühlt, als mir das Ende bewusst wurde. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich damit umgehen kann, vor allem nicht, wenn X-Men Filme auf diesen folgen.

 

PS: Hugh Jackman ist so super! Einer der besten Schauspieler zur Zeit und der einzig wahre Wolverine <3


----------



## CadBane123 (28. Juni 2017)

Hidden Figures 10 / 10 sau gut!


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2017)

Wonder Woman - toller Film, bildschöne Frau.


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2017)

Wonder Woman - toller Film, bildschöne Frau.

 

1. jupp super film
2. nimm die flossen aus der buxe!


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2017)

Bitte die Handlung zusammenfassen ohne zuvor nochmal nachzugoogeln


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2017)

Bitte die Handlung zusammenfassen ohne zuvor nochmal nachzugoogeln 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2017)

Alien: Covenant

4 / 10 ... WTF.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2017)

Alien: Covenant

4 / 10 ... WTF.  

 

Das dachte ich mir auch - und du hast noch recht hoch gewertet. Was für ein belangloser, langweiliger Bullshit. Und nein, das ist wieder nicht Alien .... das ist Blödsinn.


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2017)

bis zu den neomorphs ging es ja noch. aber spätestens ab der leiche von dr. shaw hab ich nichts mehr gerafft. wo kommt am ende david her? iwie war ich zu besoffen für das ende Oo


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2017)

wo kommt am ende david her?


David hat den Kampf gegen Walter gewonnen und sich dann als Walter "ausgegeben", in dem er sich ebenfalls die linke Hand abgehackt hat, damit er Zugang zum Kolonistenschiff hat.

Am schlimmsten fand ich aber an dem Film, dass er so rein gar nichts mit Alien oder Prometheus (dessen Nachfolger er ja eigentlich sein sollte) zu tun hat.
Zur Crew kann man gar keine Beziehung entwickeln, weil die keine "Screen Time" zur Vorstellung und für Geplänkel bekommen hat. Gibt paar Szenen auf YouTube, die sind aber nicht im Film, weil sie rausgeschnitten wurden.
Der Film ging ja schon so los, dass die nach dem Unglück auf dem Schiff aufgeweckt wurden und der Zuschauer gar nicht wusste, wer wer ist. Dann sind ein paar Leute gestorben und dann haste erst verstanden "Ach, das war ihr Ehemann / seine Ehefrau ...".
Dazu kam noch, dass die Crew dann auf dem Planeten doof wie Stroh war: Auf Zeugs treten, Zeugs anfassen, Kopf über Zeugs halten, Regeln ignorieren, Sicherheitsprotokolle ausschalten und dann das ganze Schiff und über 2.000 Kolonisten riskieren, um immer näher an den Planeten ranzufliegen um zu versuchen einen einzigen Menschen zu retten, usw.
Dann sind halt wieder paar mehr Leute gestorben, hast aber immer noch nicht gewußt, wer das war. *Schulter zucken* Kanonenfutter halt ... Genauso die Szene unter der Dusche: Wer waren die beiden, warum waren die zusammen unter der Dusche ... ? Ok, auch gestorben, next ... Und Daniels war wie ein billiger Ripley-Abklatsch aus 'nem Discounter.

Und dann, dass der Xenomorph bislang ein Mysterium war: tödlich, mächtig, Furcht einflößend, mit unbekannter Herkunft. Und jetzt ist das ganze Wesen nur eine Schöpfung eines "verrückten Wissenschaftlers" namens "David, der Android" ... Einfach nur WTF, WTF, WTF. 

ZAM hat recht, 4/10 ist eigentlich noch zu gut bewertet.


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2017)

ahh ok iwie hab ich das total verpasst.... naja der special effect/design gedanke gibt da sicher 1 punkt. ansonste stimmt es. scott trägt sein eigenes kind zu grabe


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2017)

Und dann, dass der Xenomorph bislang ein Mysterium war: tödlich, mächtig, Furcht einflößend, mit unbekannter Herkunft. Und jetzt ist das ganze Wesen nur eine Schöpfung eines "verrückten Wissenschaftlers" namens "David, der Android" ... Einfach nur WTF, WTF, WTF. 

Da wollte ich weinen ...

Zum Glück hat die Vorherrschaft über The Predator mit Shane Black ein Regisseur, der das Material (als Opfer vom Original ^^) kennt und für "Authentizität" kämpft, sonst dürften wir uns vermutlich nächstes Jahr ansehen, dass Predator von einem irren Wissenschaftler in der Zukunft erschaffen wurden oder so einen Schnulli ...


----------



## Aun (9. Juli 2017)

die yautja als nebeneffekt eine misslungenem experiments namens: space ooze! und die schöpfung rebellierte gegen den schöpfer. whait... hatten wir schon


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juli 2017)

Wonder Woman

 

4/10 ... 

 

Schrott von Anfang bis Ende.

 

Ich glaube 8/10 bei IMDb ist das neue 4/10.


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2017)

also bis auf das ende da mit ares fand ich den streifen eigtl verdient benotet


----------



## Tikume (17. Juli 2017)

Ich frag mich ja jedes Mal wann die Superhelden Welle in sich zusammenklappt


----------



## Stefan101975 (24. Juli 2017)

Ist echt schon lange her, der letzte war Deadpool. Mich reizt es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr ins Kino zu gehen. Der letzte Film mit Wow-Effekt war Avatar in 3D. Das war was neues, besonderes. Die heutigen Filme sind nur noch das Ergebnis sinnloser Massenproduktion.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2017)

i am a hero
japanischer horror/action film. ein paar gute schmunzler und für meinen geschmack auch schocker dabei. so viele explodierende köpfe hab ich glaube noch nie gesehen. nicht der überbringer aber ganz io
6/10


----------



## minosha (26. Juli 2017)

Meiner war glaube ich "The hateful eight". Für einen Tarantino war er sehr schwach. Da ich recht selten ins Kino gehe (wohne in der Schweiz) ist es sehr nervig wenn man sich auf einen Film freut und der am Ende nur ein hehe... entlocken kann.

Er war meiner Meinung nach vorhersehbar. Ich hatte keinen Wow oder boah effekt.

Das ich selten ins Kino gehe liegt daran, dass man für den Film selbst 25.- Franken bezahlt. Will man ein Getränk und Popcorn oder sonst ein Snack gibt man bald 40.- Franke aus. Das ist mir einfach zu teuer.

Ausserdem lande ich immer in dem Saal, in welchem alle brav warten bis die Werbung und Vorschau vorbei ist bis sie ihre Snacks öffnen.

 

tolles Feeling: 

 

Das Universal Logo fliegt über die Weltkugel und .... raschel, raschel, raschel

 

Best thing ever.


----------



## tripmeup (31. Juli 2017)

Die Verführten von der Coppola: und ich kann nur sagen, es war ein mittleres Vergüngen! Es war einfach viel weniger spannend als erwartet, und das obwohl ich denn ihre Erzählweise sehr gerne mag, dieses langsame rauszögern auf den Punkt und genau das hat mir denn gefehlt, oftmals wars zu lange und die wichtigen Sachen wurden zu schnell erzählt nd waren etwas unschlüssig. Also gerne ansehen wer mag, aber es gibt bessere Filme von ihr.


----------



## foxie1990 (3. August 2017)

Spider Man: Homecoming

Würde ich 8/10 geben, ganz unterhaltsam, nimmt sich nicht zu ernst, aber nicht großartig


----------



## spectrumizer (3. August 2017)

also bis auf das ende da mit ares fand ich den streifen eigtl verdient benotet


Ach naja. Gab bei WW keine Charakterentwicklung, keine Charakterkonflikte, keine Hinterfragungen. Wo Spiderman, Iron Man und Thor einen ganzen Film gebraucht haben, um zu verstehen, dass mit großer Stärke auch große Verantwortung folgt, war Diana von Anfang an WW.
Dann die Diskussion der Königin mit der Generälin, als es um die Ausbildung von Diana ging: "Nee, will ich nicht, basta", "Ach komm schon", "Ok, aber nimm sie härter ran als alle anderen". Und da als sie in der Ausbildung diese Schockwelle von sich gegeben hat. Keine Verwunderung, keine "Wer oder was bin ich und WTF hab ich da grad gemacht ..." Auch da wo sie mal über den ganzen Graben an den Turm gesprungen ist, um das Schwert zu klauen. Einfach so "... Ich spring da ma rüber. Why not. YOLOOOOO!"
Und auch der Rest was danach folgte, war bestenfalls meh: "Ich will an die Front, ich will an die Front, ich will an die Front!" Dann mal 'n Schützengraben und 'ne ganze Stadt im Alleingang klar machen, während sie immer noch keinen Plan hat, wer sie ist. Und nur mit Armschienen und einem Schild bewaffnet (aus was für einem Metall war das Zeug eigentlich?). Und ihr Schwert brauchte sie ja auch eigentlich nicht.
Und ja, der Kampf mit Ares ... *cringe*

Shiet Film ...


----------



## Ogil (3. August 2017)

Klingt irgendwie schlecht geredet. Aber kannst Dich ja zum Ausgleich dem Emoji-Film hingeben


----------



## spectrumizer (3. August 2017)

Guck ich lieber New Kids Turbo, Jünge ...


----------



## Aun (3. August 2017)

ey new kids ist gold!


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2017)

Deswegen ja. Zig mal besser, als WW!   

DC hat's glaube irgendwie nicht so drauf. Hat man ja bei Suicide Squad und kürzlich wieder bei "Die Mumie" gesehen. Einzige Ausnahme ist hier scheinbar das Batman / Superman Franchise.


----------



## Aun (4. August 2017)

naja superman auch erst so halbwegs mit cavill. die davr waren mal sowas von grausig. denke mal das problem bei dc ist, dass alles zu düster gehalten ist. bei marvel wird ja an jeder ecke irgendein witz gerissen (meine damit die comics)


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2017)

DC heuert einfach die falschen Schreiber an, die es nicht drauf haben. Hat alles so viel Potential, wenn man es richtig macht. Marvel bekommts ja auch hin.


----------



## Aun (4. August 2017)

die comcis an sich sind ja genial. mMn aber schlechter stoff für die breite filmmasse. und da liegt der hase im pfeffer


----------



## Aun (16. September 2017)

lucky logan. so ein upgefuckter redneck film ^^ REDNECK!
gute schuspieler MIT script und ein doch rechtes wtf ende. nee also wirklich. man wird gefeuert und zieht seine gesammten geschister, den besten panzerknacker im land UND seine geschwister, in einen geldraub in einem indie 400(600 im film...). die knast szenen usw fand ich zum richtig grinsen ^^
hab erst gedacht es wäre ein guy ritchie film, aber die meinungen nach dem könig arthus dingens gehen ja weit gefächert auseinander-> stephen soderbergh


----------



## Tikume (17. September 2017)

Wie viele Biere hattest Du davor?


----------



## Schrottinator (18. September 2017)

Naja, sagen wir's mal so: Aun hätte die Kinokarte mit Dosenpfand bezahlen können.


----------



## robotom (30. September 2017)

hat sich hier schon jemand "ES" angesehen? Ich möchte mir den Film gerne im Kino ansehen, würde mich aber mal über einige Reaktionen freuen...muss man sich sehr fürchten?


----------



## Aun (30. September 2017)

schau dir die casts von sträter bender streberg bzw kino+ auf yt dazu an.

ja er lohnt sich. und nein die orgie wurde nicht verfilmt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2017)

*IT*

 

Wow, einfach nur wow. Am Ende gab es Applaus im Kino, sowas habe ich seit Herr der Ringe nicht mehr erlebt. ES war einfach nur großartig. Es (lol) hat einfach alles gestimmt. Die Kinder waren super sympathisch und witzig, der Sound war bombastisch, die kleinen Hinweise auf die Buchvorlagen und andere Anspielungen, das CGI, die Story bzw. das Pacing und zu guter letzt fucking Pennywise. Ich muss sagen, Horror/Jumpscare Filme ziehen bei mir nicht. Ich erschrecke mich so gut wie nie und wenn dann die Story noch Müll ist (zuletzt Blair Witch Remake) kann ich die Filme einfach nicht genießen. Auch ein Grund, wieso ich selten Horrorfilme im Kino sehe. ES hingegen hat auch mich gefesselt. Wirklich erschrocken habe ich mich nie, Einige Szenen konnte ich kaum aushalten (Blut), andere Szenen waren einfach nur faszinierend. Die Kinder und der Humor (die Mutter Witze von Fynn Wolfhard waren genial) haben sich so schön mit den gruseligen Schockern abgewechselt. Es war nie langweilig. Ich freue mich auf Kapitel 2 und auf die BlueRay, das Ding muss noch im O-Ton geschaut werden.

 

9,5/10 - keine glatte 10 weil mir das Ende zu kitschig war, auch wenn ich verstanden habe wieso sie es gemacht haben.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Oktober 2017)

Interessant. Fand "ES" damals schon ziemlich gruselig und ich glaube ich hasse seitdem Clowns ...  Mal schauen, ob ich mir den auch ansehe.

 

Wird in Amerika aber wohl wieder 'ne Horrorclown-Welle lostreten, inspiriert von dem Film ...


----------



## Veldo (2. November 2017)

Meiner letzter Film war Thor Tag der Entscheidung, er war nicht schlecht, aber kein Kandidat für Film des Jahres,  Meine persönliche Rangliste für dieses Jahr stand November

 

1 Guardiens of Galaxie 2 unangefochten

2 Fuck you Goethe 3 lang nicht mehr so Gelacht

3 Valerian Super story und Charakter

4 Kong Klasse Effekte und Story

5 John Wick 2 die Stunts und die Fights waren der Hammer

6 Wonder Women

7  Thor Ragnarock  er war nicht schlecht aber

8 Power Ranger 

9 Fluch der Karibik 5 ich fand der schwächste Teil von allen,

10 Alien Conenvant hatte große erwartungen, die entäuscht wurden, dem hauptcar wurde zuwenig Beachtung geschenkt

11 Logan nach den film war man froh das es der letzte film mit Hugh Jackmann war, es lag nicht an schauspieler es war die Story


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2017)

Fack you Goethe 3

 

Als jemand der auch als pädagogische Kraft in einer Schule arbeitet ganz witzig, weil man ab und an Parallelen findet, so war es zumindest beim ersten Teil. Ansonsten ist der Film so der Mario Barth der Filme. Die Witze bleiben gleich schlecht, mit genug Alkohol lacht man auch. Der Film zeigt mal wieder warum ich keine deutschen Komödien mag - sie sind deutsch. Punkt. 3,5/10, weil ich doch das eine oder andere Mal lachen musste.


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2017)

ES: Würde ich gern noch mal in Ruhe schauen, ohne Käsefüße in der Reihe hinter uns.

 

Jigsaw: Im Westen nichts neues. Kennst du einen, kennst du alle. Hatte mir mehr erhofft.

 

Thor: Der Stilbruch zu "mehr Guardians" war irgendwie klasse. Wurde fantastisch unterhalten, habe viel gelacht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Dezember 2017)

Happy Deathday.

Eine Freundin hatte mir grob erzählt worum es ging. Ich kannte weder Trailer noch die Alterseinstufung. Erst als wir dann vor dem Kinosaal standen und dort dann die 12er Plakette hing dachte ich so.."fuck".

 

Der Film ging rund 136 Minuten davon haben wir wohl 130 gelacht. Ist ne Mischung aus Girls Club und Scream (ohne grafische Inhalte). Hat mich wirklich äußerst gut unterhalten. Gab zwar Logiklöcher en mass aber das kann man dem Film schon verzeihen.

 

Waren zum Glück nur zu sechst im Kinosaal, die anderen drei Besucher haben nicht einmal gelacht... wir sind denen sicher ziemlich auf die Nerven gegangen... 

 

Unerwartete 8/10. Als ungewollte Komödie kann man sich den sehr gut geben. Uuuuuund die Hauptdarstellerin war mega heiß.


----------



## bender952 (11. Dezember 2017)

Barry Seal /  Ganz OK, mehr als eine 6/10 würde ich aber nicht geben


----------



## Haiden23 (15. Dezember 2017)

fack you Goethe 3 

 

leider finde ich die Teile nicht mehr so lustig und ich persönlich würde nicht mehr rein gehen wenn der nächste Teil raus kommt..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2017)

The Last Jedi. 

 

Respekt an Rian Johnson, der Film traut sich was. Leider hat er einige Sachen eingeführt und andere Sachen abgeschafft, mit denen ich nicht ganz einverstanden bin. Muss ihn nochmal im OT gucken. Bisschen scheiße aber auch gleichzeitig ein bisschen geil. 6,5/10

 

Wer meine "ausführliche" (aber nicht gerade strukturierte) Meinung möchte -> https://letterboxd.com/floxmo/film/star-wars-the-last-jedi/ (Achtung Spoiler)


----------



## Tikume (14. Januar 2018)

*Your Name*

 

Kannte ihn zwar schon, aber kann man immer wieder sehen. Deutsche Synchro war ok.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

ist das der, der in letzter zeit so hochgelobt wurde?


----------



## Tikume (16. Januar 2018)

Ja. Wobei es mit dem Hype immer so eine Sache ist, das verselbstständigt sich ja gerne. Wer seine Erwartungen in den höchsten Himmel hängt wird bei sowas ja gerne enttäuscht.


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2018)

ok das ist klar. wenn ich mir aber die anderen arbeiten der schaffer anschaue, kann das fast kein griff ins klo sein. wobei ich weniger auf love stories stehe ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2018)

Red Sparrow

 

Fast 2,5 Stunden musste ich mir deutsche Synchronsprecher anhören, die einen russischen Akzent nachgemacht haben. Den Sinn dahinter habe ich nicht ganz verstanden, aber naja. Der Film war eher meh. Hatte eher was Richtung John Wick nur in weiblich vorgestellt. War im Endeffekt doch ziemlich brutal. "Torture-Porn", Vergewaltigung, Sex. Hört sich ja nach nem spannenden Film an, leider nahm der Teil nur gut 15 Minuten ein und die restlichen 2 Stunden wurde geredet und geredet und geredet und geredet. Jennifer Lawrence spielt die Hauptrolle, macht sie ganz solide. Die restlichen Schauspieler sind unterer Durchschnitt, sowohl von den Namen her als auch von den Leistungen.

 

Insgesamt war der Film mittlerer Durchschnitt. Ist so ein Film, der relativ schnell auf Prime oder Netflix landen wird. 5,5/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2018)

Infinity War

 

Joa, war ganz gut. Nach den Avengers 2 musste die Serie ja mehr oder weniger was gut machen und Teil 3 war gut. Es war natürlich sehr vollgestopft mit Superhelden und jeder musste seinen kleinen wichtigen Part bekommen. Dafür haben die es ziemlich passend gemacht. Thanos ist zudem mal kein 0815 Bösewicht, ich finde es super, dass sie ihm ein wenig Emotionen gegeben haben. Mitten im Film habe ich schon das eine oder andere Mal auf die Uhr geguckt, am Ende wollte ich aber doch wissen, wie es weiter geht (besonders nach der After-Credits Szene, da deutet sich ja was an). So wie ich es mitbekommen habe soll der 2. Teil nächstes Jahr erscheinen, wird dann aber wohl nicht Ifinity War 2 heißen. Ich freu mich drauf.

 

7,5/10


----------



## Aun (26. April 2019)

endgame. tjoar was soll man sagen. es knallt und das nicht zu knapp. zwischendrin fand ich es etwas langatmig und naja mit den worten von nightwish: end of an era.....


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2019)

john wick 3. leichen pflastern seinen weg ^^ was soll man groß dazu sagen. 1a popcornkino und top kampfszenen. besser als teil 2.


----------



## Onelitos (1. April 2020)

Jumanji: The Next Level und ich mochte es.

Vielen Dank.

[SIZE=10pt]http://fimbulthier.de/[/SIZE]


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

 

Kino ist ja im letzten Jahr eher zur Seltenheit geworden, aufgrund von Corona. Trotzdem habe ich es einmal zwischen den Lockdowns ins Kino geschafft. Wir waren mit Freunden im Film "Trolls 2". Ein Kinderfilm, ja, aber dennoch sehr gut gemacht. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, muss ich zugeben. 

 

Ja, auch den ersten Teil habe ich im Kino damals angesehen. Ich bin ein Fan von animierten Filmen. 

 

Vg


----------

